# Silver Line Ltd, London



## litavan

Is there anybody out there who used to sail on the Silver Line ships in the 70's to 80's??

Would like to have some information on their ships if possible, pictures etc..

Ex Silver Line myself, any old ship mates still around, please get in touch.

Vaughan Williams...

(Ex Fleetwood Nautical College)..


----------



## TromboneJones

Hi

I did my time with Silver Line - Deck Cadet to 2nd Mate.

I'm Pete Jones - was at Cardiff (Reardon Smith's) Nautical College. I left about 1979 ish.

Cheers


----------



## Gulpers

*Welcome back*

Pete,

A warm welcome back to the site from the Isle of Anglesey. 
You will certainly spark many happy memories when you have a chance to explore our threads and, who knows, you may even re-establish contact with old shipmates. 
Good luck! (Thumb)


----------



## Ian

Hi Vaughan i was 2nd eng silver falcon 1968.best company i ever sailed with(arnt you capt if i mind right)think shipspotting or one of those sites i have a pic in gallery of falcon
Bobby(Glasgow)
ps sorry never read your profile first see you were capt.


----------



## maverick

*silver line london iitavan*

\ i vaughan.i sailed with s/l prior to emigrating to aussie in 1967.i spent 6
happy years sailing on the following vessels between 1961/1967. mv.silverpoint
jnr eng.mv silverweir 4th eng. mv. silversand 3rd eng.the following web site
miramarship index.org.nz will be able to fill any details on most vessels and
what happen to them . also in gallery phots.there is one of mv. silverweir.taken
in corpus cristi. i am deeply indebted to a member mr. dave edge for information
on above web site.does the name ernie gill ch/eng ring a bell from hull/york.
have a great day regards maverick/


----------



## anthony lear

i have about 20 photos of various silver line ships.
let me know which particular one(s) you want and I'll see if I have them


----------



## Motorman

Hello
I was with Silver Line 72 - 75 as Jun Eng on Silvercove & Silvermain then 4/E on Silvershore, does anyone have any photos of the Cove or remember sailing with me. Good company and good crowd of blokes
Motorman (Niall Carr)


----------



## trotterdotpom

Anyone remember Ian Davidson, probably 4th or 3rd Engineer with Silver Line, from Middlesbrough, previously with Ben Line (1970s-80s0)?

John T.


----------



## Malcolm Frost

*silver line*

Hi
I sailed on the Mv SILVER EIRIK in 1976 from europort to gadansk.
Then on SILVERFORTH from istanbul & left in yokohama again in 1976.
Does anybody remember chief steward Hank Otter,if so please let me know.

Thanks

Malcolm Frost.


----------



## potty

*Ex - Silver line*

Hi there,I didn't sail in Silver Line but I sailed with you in Buries Markes (Twice).I know a boat yard owner up here on the Clyde who sailed with them and then walked away in disgust when they were sold,such was his commitment to them!!


----------



## Owen Nolan

I was in the Silver Crag in the early sixties ,i am from M/bro i have been in N/Z since the late sixties,sailing as a/b ,but now retired, i enjoyed both countries ships and crews.


----------



## ccurtis1

first ship at sea, silver sand followed by silver crag. c/e's len dewar, ted greenway, bob roberts, one lunged old soak from teesside whom i cant recall,and the unforgettable matty jack. 2/e's,the dreadful denis barker,big john doyle(ex military policeman), and freddie johnson. hank otter did his first trip with silver line aboard the crag, and his altercation with matty jack in vittoria (geordies bar) merited a mention in the guinness book of all time great pugilist contests, with the gloves removed. went back to silver line years later, on 'alice redfield, argo clyde, taabo, carchester, arapaho, then several 'V' ships managed ships. for the best part, great times.


----------



## ccurtis1

just recalled the teesside old soak. alfy crowther. one other great old c/e was jack waites from british west hartlepool.


----------



## ccurtis1

Come on you old Silver Liners. There are lots of people whom we sailed with who are cworth a comment. Cap Ronnie Safe (the only Master serving with the MN who had a certificate to say that he was sane!!!!, his words) C/E Albert Trotter, Cap Don Troop (was he ever sober?) Albert RN the Chief Steward, Tommy Wilson, another chief steward, Billy Graham, no not that Billy Graham, this one an engineer. lets get this up and running


----------



## tunatownshipwreck

I'm not a Silver Line alumnus, but I'd like to know when Silver Line started crewing with Mainland Chinese crews. Certainly by 1968/1969, when I noticed them.


----------



## j.d.robinson

*Silver Line*

Silversea had mainland Chinese crew in 1966. Silverweir had Indian crew in 1968, but carried 3 H.K. juniors. Imet one much later in Aussie, he was Lloyds surveyor

J.D.Robinson


----------



## tunatownshipwreck

Interesting.
Silverweir visited my port (Astoria, Oregon) in Feb 1968, I think it had a Chinese crew then, but I'm not sure about that. I can most assuredly say that the Silversea in Oct 1968 and the Silverbeach in Jan 1969 both had Chinese crews when they called. The Silverdon called twice in 1976, my foggy memory is of an all-UK crew, but I won't lay money on that.


----------



## j.d.robinson

*silver line*

according to my discharge book, I joined Silverweir 25.9.67. in Avonmouth and left 1.6.68. in Montreal. We did stay one night in Astoria before going up to Kalama ( not sure about spelling, anyway Red Indian place) to load grain for India. She definitely had Indian crew. Master was Capt. N. Tuddenham of unlamented memory. Silversea and Silverbeach were car carriers and had Mainland China crews.

j.d.robinson


----------



## tunatownshipwreck

Thank you for helping me straighten out my memory.


----------



## Tonypep

I sailed on the Silvershore most of 1972, anchored at Falmouth for 3weeks during the dock strike. Had rowing competitions etc with the other iron ore wagons to pass the time.Also on the Silvereagle 1973 for the usual couple of months in the Baltic then headed south to Huelva,Santos,Buenos Aires etc, think it was first time the ship had been in warm water, The old man was Barmy Burfitt, good trip and good company....


----------



## WilliamH

For Malcolm Frost
I sailed with who I think was Hank Otter on Chealsea Bridge in early 70's, the one I am thinking of was Dutch, he had bits of his ear missing, said it had been shot off during the war, I never understood if it was the German Army or the Dutch Police that did it. He said he had left Holland at the end of the war and stayed away( or was shanghied) for a number of years. He kept some boxing gloves in his desk draw, he said they were for any body who compained about the food. I found him to be a good guy to sail with.


----------



## trotterdotpom

William H., there is a bit more about Chelsea Bridge on the site, under "Iron Sirius" and maybe "Sigsilver", if you're interested.

John T.


----------



## Shipbuilder

I sailed with Silver Line on demise of Union-Castle, spent three fairly happy years with them. Only thing I didn't like was having to fly out & home. Have never been as uncomfortable in a ship as I was in flying machines especially on long hauls such as out to Manila or back from Yokohama.
First SILVERDON messing about in the Pacfic. Some good shipmates Capts Forth & Smith, C/O Eddie Macatear, C/Stwd Roger Northcote, 2/0 Basim Balal.
Next stood by tanker ALGOL in Cammell lairds for several months & sailed in her for 6 months. Dreadful boring time lightering off Galveston. More good shipmates Capt Morgan, Mike Smith C/O, Alan Younger 2/0, Simon Telford 3/0,
C/Stwds Hank Otter & Adrian Cooper again.
Finally SILVERAVON (Later BANDAMA). Three more excellent captains here as well, Tuddenham, Tester & Robinson. Also C/0 Steve Last, Elect Dave Webster (with whom I sailed between 1978 & 1990 on SILVERAVON/BANDAMA & both RMS ST. HELENAs). C/Stwds Bill Beamson & Adrian Cooper again. & not forgetting our amaibale chief engineers the late Les Wynne & Rama Ramakrishna & 2nd engineer Colin Warburton.
At then end of that time, I went back into passenger ships in the old ST. HELENA & remained there until leaving the sea in late 1992.
Regards
Bob Wilson (Ex R/0)


----------



## Malcolm Frost

*For WilliamH*

Thanks
Sounds like Hank, he also had a false eye,
his party pease (rude joke).
Good boss,never to be crossed.
Malcolm.


----------



## Geoff of Hull

*Present shipmate*

I am presently sailing with an old Silverline electrician Dave Bucknall ? he is just about to retire in fact I believe he has 3 weeks to go..
If anyone knows him etc and wants to pass anything on will oblige.
Incidentally I joined the Sealion tankers sometime back when quite a lot of the guys followed Mr Barraclough to sail in them.


----------



## TromboneJones

Goodness - some names from the past there,

Bob - I sailed with you several times when I was a cadet and later 3/O. Used to have a picture of you skin diving in the lakes at Panama. You might remember me diving from the side (90+ feet!). 

Matty Jack - the name rings a bell, but I do remember some vague stories.

Sailed with Capts. Tester and Younger.

Remember my first trip as a cadet on the Silvershore with Billy (Chippy) Gardner, Crawford was old man, I think. Tony Stankiewicz was the handyman (Stan the Man).

More names and memories, please, coz my memory is hopeless!!

Pete


----------



## TromboneJones

Vaughan - I think we sailed together as cadets! Couldn't tell you on which ships, though. If I remember correctly, we were about the same height (not tall!) and both with dark hair and a 'tache. 

If it is who I am thinking of - I have a photo somewhere of us messing about in the ship's pool.

Was the 3/E John Beers and his gorgeous wife Cherie on that trip?

Pete


----------



## ccurtis1

Anyone remember Ray Lutton,ex Silver Line Eng cadet. He sends regards to Dave Bucknall. Ray is now with large cruise ships as senior third engineer. He sailed on Forth, Main, Clyde, Algol and Arapaho from cadet ,until redundancy, when he was 4th Eng. He sends regards to all his old colleagues. Some other names to conjure with:- Cap Riddell, Cap Troop, Cap Safe, Cap Ron Hill, C/Os Mike Lazonby, Gavin Brown, Tony Attwood, Paul Malone, Paul Wakeling, C/Es
Albert Trotter, George Ferdinand, Bob Ronald, Alfy Robinson, 2/Es Dave Whitter, Dave Arrowsmith, Joe Townes, 2/Os Bob Nigg, Dave Gammons, 3/Es Tony (Prince of darkness) Blackwood and Angus Mather. Elects, Dave Bucknall, Ricky Webb and Carlos Villalanda. C/Ss Peter Smallwood and Tommy Wilson. So many more great lads to sail with and sad to say I can't recall them but I sailed with all of those mentioned and with one notable exception, they were all top guys. I'll leave you to work out the odd one out.


----------



## Seamark

*'silvercrag' crewmembers:*



ccurtis1 said:


> first ship at sea, silver sand followed by silver crag. c/e's len dewar, ted greenway, bob roberts, one lunged old soak from teesside whom i cant recall,and the unforgettable matty jack. 2/e's,the dreadful denis barker,big john doyle(ex military policeman), and freddie johnson. hank otter did his first trip with silver line aboard the crag, and his altercation with matty jack in vittoria (geordies bar) merited a mention in the guinness book of all time great pugilist contests, with the gloves removed. went back to silver line years later, on 'alice redfield, argo clyde, taabo, carchester, arapaho, then several 'V' ships managed ships. for the best part, great times.



'The one lunged old soak from Teeside' was Alf Crowther. I believe he was also challenged in the number of kidneys a bloke is meant to have. His great claim was that he had a letter from his Doctor stating that he should only visit the engine room in case of emergencies. It is not recorded whether he told his Doctor he was a Chief Engineer. 
Such an emergency occured with a scavange fire in the Channel. He was reportedly on the engine room plates, smoking a *** and re-assuring the Captain (Duke) who had ventured below when there was a tremendous crash following the dropping of the e/room skylights which resulted in Alf finding he was speaking to himself and Duke halway out of the e/room.

I remember Rob Roberts for his urbane manner with women - which didn't always work in Cardiff.

I have only limited recollections of Ted Greenway but recall him as an unusual individual in that he was a thoroughly decent individual and a Chief Steward.

I was variously a snotty apprentice and third mate on the 'Silvercrag'.


----------



## Seamark

*silverweir:*



j.d.robinson said:


> Silversea had mainland Chinese crew in 1966. Silverweir had Indian crew in 1968, but carried 3 H.K. juniors. Imet one much later in Aussie, he was Lloyds surveyor
> 
> J.D.Robinson



Indian crew in 1965/6.

First Silver Line ship with Indian crew and all aft accomodation - the aroma was unforgettable, the currys marvellous.


----------



## lochie

I was with Silver Line from 1971 to 1983. Ican recall many of the names above especially Hank Otter who was CS when I was Chief Cook. Also Tom Wilson who was Cook when I was 2nd cook.I did my first trip on the Silvereagle with Billy Gardner who was Bosun and was a great guy with some terrific stories. Some skippers who come to mind are Bev **** and Norman Evans who were very fair minded with everyone.


----------



## trevor page

Joined Silvermain at the builders , Uljanic at Pula, March 1970, did a trip out to USA and Japan, then a short time on the Silverosprey then another on the Silvermain. Just loved Japan. Trevor.


----------



## Dave Wilson

Capts Johnny Walker & Whitelaw. Anyone remember?


----------



## lochie

I was on the silvermain in 72 running from the states to Japan with grain and backloading cars in nagoya for Baton Rouge. No wonder I was skint after six months on that trip!!


----------



## robbie 1954

Did 3 trips on the Silverclyde from 1977 onwards. The went onto the Eden Bridge and then the Spey Bridge. Silverclyde was fun and I enjoyed it. The other 2 did not impress.


----------



## johnembo

*Hank Otter*



Malcolm Frost said:


> Hi
> I sailed on the Mv SILVER EIRIK in 1976 from europort to gadansk.
> Then on SILVERFORTH from istanbul & left in yokohama again in 1976.
> Does anybody remember chief steward Hank Otter,if so please let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Malcolm Frost.


Hi Malcolm
I sailed with Hank several times on the Alva ships and Stat 55s. He was a great guy ,first class chief steward and great fun to be with.


----------



## Kaituo

I sailed with Harry Whitelaw on the Sand, Aldersgate, Tower Bridge and Weir and got my first Mates job when Harry was promoted Master of the Tower bridge in Vancouver in '67. Last saw him in Blyth in 1973 when he was Skipper on the Standby Boat 'Dorinda' working Ekofisk. He was still living in N'Shields at that time.

I was Mate on the Weir for the last year she sailed with Silver Line before being sold to Greeks as 'Agios Antonios'. Harry Whitelaw relieved Chivers as Master and Len Dewar was Chief Engr. We had Indian Crew but no HK Chinese Junior Engrs thats for sure.
On the last trip Baltimore to Sunderland we had a Full House of Greeks + Silver Line crew including the new Owner Andreas Nicolaeios........who spent most of his time counting the cutlery.
The ship was handed over in Greenwells Dockyard, Sunderland.

Seem to recall we had Indian crew on the Tower Bridge as well. At that time we were trading between Canada and North China ( Shanghai and Tanggu ) so for sure we did not have Chinese crews........All the other Silver Line ships I sailed on had Brit crews with Arab firemen .

Silver Line ( Dene Shipping ) was an excellent outfit and I still have the Silver Line tie which we were supposed to wear when visiting the Office in Bishopsgate !


----------



## DaveS0606

*G. F. Chivers*



Kaituo said:


> I sailed with Harry Whitelaw on the Sand, Aldersgate, Tower Bridge and Weir and got my first Mates job when Harry was promoted Master of the Tower bridge in Vancouver in '67. Last saw him in Blyth in 1973 when he was Skipper on the Standby Boat 'Dorinda' working Ekofisk. He was still living in N'Shields at that time.
> 
> I was Mate on the Weir for the last year she sailed with Silver Line before being sold to Greeks as 'Agios Antonios'. Harry Whitelaw relieved Chivers as Master and Len Dewar was Chief Engr. We had Indian Crew but no HK Chinese Junior Engrs thats for sure.
> On the last trip Baltimore to Sunderland we had a Full House of Greeks + Silver Line crew including the new Owner Andreas Nicolaeios........who spent most of his time counting the cutlery.
> The ship was handed over in Greenwells Dockyard, Sunderland.
> 
> Seem to recall we had Indian crew on the Tower Bridge as well. At that time we were trading between Canada and North China ( Shanghai and Tanggu ) so for sure we did not have Chinese crews........All the other Silver Line ships I sailed on had Brit crews with Arab firemen .
> 
> Silver Line ( Dene Shipping ) was an excellent outfit and I still have the Silver Line tie which we were supposed to wear when visiting the Office in Bishopsgate !


You mention "Harry Whitelaw relieved Chivers as Master ". Was this G. F. Chivers who was a Silverline Master during WWII and until his retirement.

G.F.Chivers MBE was my Uncle and we were both T.S.Mercury 'Old Boys'. I am trying to establish details of his service with the SilverLine. At the end of the war he married and American girl and made his home in the U.S.A so that his family this side of the pond had very few details. He had one son who is also very interested in his fathers MN history. 

PS I never went to sea. However that's another story.


----------



## ccurtis1

Re Silverclyde.
Robbie 1954, are you sure you found the "Clyde" fun?? I was 2/E when she was handed over to Greek owners in Karachi and I found her anything but fun.
She must have been the only vessel to experience "bump starting" of a main engine, and the "tie breaking" system for the shaft alternators was something else. The cranes, and I use that term guardedly were from another planet. The ER skylights were permanently off because it was impossible to breathe in the engine room with them on. To quote Cap Tuddenham she was an accident waiting to happen and that he was in command of a bomb. A great crowd of lads made up for the hardships, but they would agree, she wasn't fun


----------



## Rhodri Mawr

One Silver Line ship not yet mentioned - Silverleaf.

I sailed as RO on her in 1967-68. Joined in Greenwell's Drydock in Sunderland, left in Hull. Voyage was from Sunderland to New Orleans (Destrehan) to load grain for Navlakhi (India). Thereafter, visited karachi, Durban, Cape Town, Montreal, Philadelphia then Hull.

A very happy ship but the old grey cells are failing a little. The only names I can remember were: Dai Bowen - Master. Mr Sydney - CO, Ian Harrison - 2/O, Dave Fielden - 3/O. Chief STeward was the much mentioned Hank Otter. Mr Dewar - CE. Mr Small - Leckie. One of the deck cadets was Neil (forget his surname) but was from Hull.

Was sorry to leave that ship. Great voyage.

RM


----------



## ccurtis1

*Silverleaf*



Rhodri Mawr said:


> One Silver Line ship not yet mentioned - Silverleaf.
> 
> I sailed as RO on her in 1967-68. Joined in Greenwell's Drydock in Sunderland, left in Hull. Voyage was from Sunderland to New Orleans (Destrehan) to load grain for Navlakhi (India). Thereafter, visited karachi, Durban, Cape Town, Montreal, Philadelphia then Hull.
> 
> A very happy ship but the old grey cells are failing a little. The only names I can remember were: Dai Bowen - Master. Mr Sydney - CO, Ian Harrison - 2/O, Dave Fielden - 3/O. Chief STeward was the much mentioned Hank Otter. Mr Dewar - CE. Mr Small - Leckie. One of the deck cadets was Neil (forget his surname) but was from Hull.
> 
> Was sorry to leave that ship. Great voyage.
> 
> RM


Was the Silverleaf one of the first Silverline ships with a shaft generator? If my memory serves me correctly, she had a 55" Sunderland Forge dc shaft generator.
Was the C/O Bob Sydney from Darlington? Was Ian Harrison as quiet a young man as he was when older? Captain Hill always referred to Ian as "Smile awhile". I was C/E with Ian when he was in command of the managed "Carchester". Len Dewar was the C/E and Hank Otter the C/S on the Silvercrag on my first voyage in 1964. Capt. Hopkins was the Master


----------



## Rhodri Mawr

*Silverleaf*



ccurtis1 said:


> Was the Silverleaf one of the first Silverline ships with a shaft generator? If my memory serves me correctly, she had a 55" Sunderland Forge dc shaft generator.
> Was the C/O Bob Sydney from Darlington? Was Ian Harrison as quiet a young man as he was when older? Captain Hill always referred to Ian as "Smile awhile". I was C/E with Ian when he was in command of the managed "Carchester". Len Dewar was the C/E and Hank Otter the C/S on the Silvercrag on my first voyage in 1964. Capt. Hopkins was the Master


Couldn't say about the shaft generator. It is now too far in the past.

The CO was Bob Sydney but not sure where he hailed from. Your description of Ian Harrison as a "quiet young man" sounds about right. I remember him as very softly spoken.

The deck cadet I referred to in my original post was Neil Nifton. There were three other deck cadets - Ti Ali from Iraq (but was living in UK). another was named Paul but cannot remember the surname but I can still picture him.

There were also 2 engineer cadets. One had the surname Carr (cannot remember his first name). The other I have no idea of his name except that he was Welsh. 

Rgds
RM


----------



## ccurtis1

Rhodri Mawr said:


> Couldn't say about the shaft generator. It is now too far in the past.
> 
> The CO was Bob Sydney but not sure where he hailed from. Your description of Ian Harrison as a "quiet young man" sounds about right. I remember him as very softly spoken.
> 
> The deck cadet I referred to in my original post was Neil Nifton. There were three other deck cadets - Ti Ali from Iraq (but was living in UK). another was named Paul but cannot remember the surname but I can still picture him.
> 
> There were also 2 engineer cadets. One had the surname Carr (cannot remember his first name). The other I have no idea of his name except that he was Welsh.
> 
> Rgds
> RM


Bob Sydney went on to command and a great bloke he was. Ti Ali, was Tariq Mohammad Ali Attaturk and I believe he was the grandson of President Attaturk of Iraq. He was on Silversand in 1964 along with another Iraqi cadet who if memory serves me correctly, was the son of the owner of a very large Baghdad Hotel. Considering Iraqs recent history, I often wonder what happened to those two lads
Regards


----------



## Brian Locking

If it the two Iraqi's I knew they both ended up as Tug Masters working for ADPPOC in the UAE. Ti died of a heart attack in the late 80s and the other lived in Cork and to my knowledge is still around.


----------



## Vince Gorny

Good Evening One & All!

Can't say as I remember any of you chaps that have left messages here - but certainly recall some of the 'characters' that some of you have mentioned!

No doubt many of you Silver Line chaps will remember some of the names I'm going to mention here too!

Just looking through my Discharge Book now - joined "Silvercove" in Singapore in October, 1975 - left a month later in Hamburg - booked signed by the "Grocer" - no doubt long gone, but an absolute Gentleman by the name of Johnny Mcateer. One of the first Ships through Suez when it re-opened in 1975 - and got War-Bonus for going through!

Then "Silverclyde" in Birkenhead - December, 1975 - with Don Troup as the Old Man - who paid off in Cristobal - and relieved by none other that "Tuddy" Tuddenham! The Mate was Tony Green, who I became very good friends with - and who unfortunately passed away two years ago - God Bless him! I'm afraid good old Tony's fondness for 'The Famouse Grouse' was the end of him! 

We did B'head, Corpus Christi, Panama, Japan, then returned to Baltimore where I left, prior to her going to the Great Lakes.

Joined 'Silver Eirik' at Kiel for the run to Europoort - Gdansk - Old Man was one Arthur Lowden! Geordie chap - very pleasant fellow, who used to go home loaded down to the gun'ls with "swag" from the Ship - radios, anything he could lay his hands on! And another - one Tommy Kirkpatrick! There's a name that no doubt many will remember???? Remeber the Mate at that time was Tony Burton, who lives in Wells or Glastonbury - and Bev ****, who relieved him, became the Old Man on the 'Altanin' - and got shot up in the Shat-Al-Arab - and abandoned the Ship there - in the company of John Snow (now Channel 4 News) - and the rest of the Officers and Crew!

Ended my Silver Line Days on the "Alva Sea" - Mike Guy being the Old man, who was at my wedding, 26 years ago, and with whom I still keep in touch. And the next Old Man being Jimmy Wyness who took over from Mike when he left the Ship in Ancona. 

Good days - anyone remember the wonderful Miss Sally Smithers as she was then? Captain Corneius and one 'Ginger' Moxley in Personnel??? 

Amazing how it all comes back to you - more than 30 years ago too!

Kind Regards to anyone who recalls me!

Vince.


----------



## ccurtis1

Don Troupe another just a little too fond of the wee goldies. He was master on Taabo with Albert Trotter the C/E. Cap Troupe was relieved by Ronnie Safe who professed to having a certificate stating that he was sane. So sorry to hear of Tony Green, a sad loss. Wasn't it Jim Moxley in personnel and wasn't Steve Pile in personnel about that time too. Jim Punton was in the office about that time and left to join the ill fated "Gulf East" You are correct Vince, good days indeed


----------



## Malcolm Metcalf

*Signed on the Sand in 59*

I joined my first ship the 'Sand in 1959 as a deck cadet and followed it with the Fell, Weir(Maiden Voy) and the Brooke. Then they paid me really money when I joined the Crag as a 3rd mate in 63 I believe, Totem Queen ( later the 'Sea) , Aldersgate, Cove, Sand ( again) Cove again. There has to be more and I better look around for my Dischargebook. Any way i quit as C/O in 1972 and emigrated to Vancouver and married a Nurse from St Pauls Hospital.

There's a few of us ex Silver Line guys out here. Dick Chappell , Derrick Sinclair, Roy Harrison, Paul Lewis, Andy Bradley, Also ran in to an electrician from the Cove one day Pete, can't remember his name. One guy from the office Mike Jekyll.

Read through the rogues gallery i see quiet a few names I recognised.

Mike Smith was out here with his wife a couple of years ago and we had a couple of meals. Met Eddy Skinner in the office, no sign of Mary. I still exchange Xmas cards with Harry Lawson, from Pill Somerset!! ( pilots in the Britol Channel)

Harry Whitelaw was the oldman on the Silersea when we had him on charter once and Dia Bowen came in to Vancouver a number of years ago and we had lunch. Oh yes Mel Crawford was on a ship we chartered one.

That's the best I can recall

Electrician Dave Bucknall, tell him I should have cracked him when i had the chance (Thumb)


----------



## ccurtis1

*gavin brown*



Malcolm Metcalf said:


> I joined my first ship the 'Sand in 1959 as a deck cadet and followed it with the Fell, Weir(Maiden Voy) and the Brooke. Then they paid me really money when I joined the Crag as a 3rd mate in 63 I believe, Totem Queen ( later the 'Sea) , Aldersgate, Cove, Sand ( again) Cove again. There has to be more and I better look around for my Dischargebook. Any way i quit as C/O in 1972 and emigrated to Vancouver and married a Nurse from St Pauls Hospital.
> 
> There's a few of us ex Silver Line guys out here. Dick Chappell , Derrick Sinclair, Roy Harrison, Andy Bradley, Also ran in to an electrician from the Cove one day Pete, can't remember his name. One guy from the office Mike Jekyll.
> 
> Read through the rogues gallery i see quiet a few names I recognised.
> 
> Mike Smith was out here with his wife a couple of years ago and we had a couple of meals. Met Eddy Skinner in the office, no sign of Mary. I still exchange Xmas cards with Harry Lawson, from Pill Somerset!! ( pilots in the Britol Channel)
> 
> Harry Whitelaw was the oldman on the Silersea when we had him on charter once and Dia Bowen came in to Vancouver a number of years ago and we had lunch. Oh yes Mel Crawford was on a ship we chartered one.
> 
> That's the best I can recall
> 
> Electrician Buchanan, tell him I should have cracked him when i had the chance (Thumb)


Ever come across Gavin Brown in Vancouver. Gavin was mate on the "Arapaho" and I think was a Silver Line Cadet, He married a Canadian girl and migrated to Vancouver, and I last heard he commanded a ferry out of that city.
Regards


----------



## eldersuk

Purely by coincidence in connection with another project I have just received a (Rather poor) picture of the SILVER LAUREL which was torpedoed and sunk 18th December 1944.


----------



## tunatownshipwreck

eldersuk said:


> Purely by coincidence in connection with another project I have just received a (Rather poor) picture of the SILVER LAUREL which was torpedoed and sunk 18th December 1944.


Quite a nice design for the time.


----------



## maritiem

Short History and Flletlist Silver Line.
Source: Travel of the Tramps, twenty Tramp fleets Vol. III, N.L. Middlemiss, Shield Publication, 1992 and Miramar Shipindex.

The brothers Stanley and John Thompson formed a partmership in 1908 to act as managing owners of the St. Helens Steam Shipping Co., London with the SILVERBIRCH which was employed tramping. Other ships were purchased and in 1913 they entered into a contract with America-Levant Line to operate transatlantic services. This contract ran until 1930. In the 1920s, the company began managing ships for the Kerr SS Co., New York and operated a round the world service jointly with Prince Line. In 1930 Silver Line came to an agreement with the Java Pacific fleets of Rotterdamsche Lloyd and the Stoomvaart Maatschappij Nederland and their combined fleets took the name of Silver Java Pacific Co. 

The company lost 11 ships during the second world war and in 1947 the management changed from the Thompson family to the Barraclough family. Under the new management, the company changed their policy from liner services to cargo and tramping work and their modern passenger / cargo liners were sold. In 1957 Silver Line became a fully owned subsidiary of Dene Line Ltd and took their funnel colours. Silver Line Ltd joined the Seabridge consortium in 1965 together with Hunting, Bibby, Bowring, Clarkson and Houlder Lines and operated bulk carriers. Silver Chemical Tankers Ltd was also set up in 1965 to operate in the coastal chemical and oil trades. 
In 1971 Silver Line Ltd was acquired by Navcot (Shipping) Holdings Ltd but by 1982 were down to two bulk carriers and some small chemical tankers. Their last ship was sold to Panamanian owners in 1985.

Vessel	Built	Builder	Years in Service	Tons
Silverash (1)	1904	J.L. Thompson & Sons, Sunderland	Ex Farringford, 1912 purchased from Charlton & Thompson Ltd, Sunderland, renamed Silverash, 6.10.1915 shelled and sunk by German submarine U.33 east of Malta on voyage Barry - Madras.	3,753
Silverash (2)	1918	Wm Hamilton & Co Ltd, Port Glasgow	Ex Ardgowan, 1923 purchased from Lang & Fulton Ltd, Greenock renamed Silverash, 1925 sold to West Hartlepool S.N. Co. renamed Aspleyhall, 1932 sold to Continental Indies Shipping Co, Nova Scotia renamed Ezra, 1934 sold to Jugoslavenska Plovidba, Jugoslavia renamed Labud, 1940 torpedoed and sunk by German submarine U.32 of Fastnet.	5,334
Silverash (3)	1926	J.L. Thompson & Sons, Sunderland	1955 sold to N.V. Koninklijke Java-China Paketvaart Lijnen, Amsterdam renamed Tjisondari, 1957 scrapped at Hongkong.	5,299
Silveravon	1977	Mitsubishi H.I., Hiroshima	1978 transferred to Silverdee Shipping Ltd, London renamed Bandama, 1985 sold renamed Enarxis, 1988 sold renamed Trade Grace, 1994 sold renamed Golden Grace, 1998 sold renamed Santa Suria.	10,815
Silveray	1925	J.L. Thompson & Sons, Sunderland	4.2.1942 torpedoed and sunk by German submarine U.751 in position 43.54N 64.16W on voyage Liverpool - Halifax - New York with the loss of 8 lives.	4,535
Silverbeach	1962	Constructions Navales & Industrielles de la Mediterranee, La Seyne	Ore Carrier, ex Norse Coral, ex Totem Star, 1964 purchased from Fulcrum Shipping Co. renamed Silverbeach, 1973 sold to Yick Fung Shipping Ltd, Somalia renamed Aegean Sea, 1986 scrapped.	11,276
Silverbeck	1960	Bartram & Sons Ltd., Sunderland	1965 sold to Jugoslavenska Oceanska Plovidba, Kotor, Yugoslavia renamed Durmitor, 1979 sold renamed Aspyr, 1982 sold renamed Ceylan Sailor, 1984 scrapped.	9,542
Silverbeech	1926	J.L. Thompson & Sons, Sunderland	28.3.1943 torpedoed and sunk by German submarine U.172 in position 25.30N 15.55W on voyage Liverpool – Lagos with the loss of 62 lives.	5,311
Silverbelle	1927	J.L. Thompson & Sons, Sunderland	22.9.1941 torpedoed and sunk by German submarine U.68 in position 25.45N 24.00W on voyage Durban - Freetown – Liverpool with no loss of life. 5,302
Silverbirch (1)	1905	J.L. Thompson & Sons, Sunderland	Ex Wearmouth, 1911 purchased from Evan, Thompson & Co., London renamed Silverbirch, 1914 sold to A & A Callinicos, Ithaca renamed Salamis, 10.12.1916 captured by submarine and scuttled 3 days later.	3,638
Silverbirch (2)	1920	Bartram & Sons Ltd., Sunderland	Ex Stonewall, 1923 purchased from Garland Steamship Corp, New York renamed Silverbirch, 1924 sold to West Hartlepool S.N. Co. renamed Ardenhall, 1936 sold to Kilvey Shipping Co, Swansea renamed Cefnbryn, 1936 sold to Jugoslavenska Plovidba, Jugoslavia renamed Caleb, 1939 sold to Norway renamed Vest, 1950 sold same name, 1951 renamed Siredal, 1954 sold same name, 1956 renamed Regulus, 1959 sold to Bowring & Curry, Germany renamed Ruth, 1959 scrapped.	5,073
Silverbriar	1948	J.L. Thompson & Sons, Sunderland	1952 sold to Cunard Line renamed Andria, 1963 sold to Taiwan, renamed Union Faith, 1969 lost by fire off New Orleans.	7,242
Silverbrook	1953	Smith's Dock Co., Southbank	Tanker, 1963 sold to Olnedo Cia Nav, Greece renamed Manegina II, 1966 scrapped at Valencia.	11,276
Silverburn	1953	Wm Gray & Co Ltd, West Hartlepool	1958 sold to Scindia S.N. Co., Bombay renamed Jalamani, 1969 sold to Tolani Private Ltd, India renamed Prabhu Satram, 1976 scrapped at Bombay.	5,023
Silvercape	1967	Namura Shipbuilding Co, Osaka	1972 sold to Livatho Maritime Corp, Greece renamed Eftychia, 1977 sold renamed Krishnaraja, 1985 scrapped.	12,669
Silvercedar (1)	1907	R. Craggs & Sons Ltd., Middlesborough	Ex Fitzpatrick, 1913 purchased from Burrell & Son, Glasgow renamed Silvercedar, 1916 sold to Brantingham S.S. Co., Newcastle renamed Norma Pratt, 16.3.1917 War loss. 4,416
Silvercedar (2)	1924	Wm Doxford & Sons, Sunderland	15.10.1941 torpedoed and sunk by German submarine U.553 in position 55.36N 29.57W on voyage Sydney N.S to Liverpool with the loss of 22 lives.	4,351
Silvercedar (3)	1943	Bethlehem-Fairfield Shipyards Inc., Baltimore, Maryland	Launched as Melvil Dewey, completed as Samsacola built for the U.S. War Shipping Administration and bare boat chartered to the Ministry of War Transport, 1947 purchased from Ministry of Transport, London, renamed Silvercedar, 1949 sold to W. Thomson & Co., Edinburgh (Ben Line), renamed Benwyvis, 1955 sold to Rio del Castro Cia Armadora S.A., Liberia renamed Linda, 1959 sold to District Shipping Co. S.A., Liberia renamed Agia Irene, 1961 transferred to Greek registry, 1965 sold to Transocean Navigation Corporation, Liberia renamed Angelina, 1967 caught fire off Madras, salvaged and declared CTL.	7,176
Silverclyde	1970	Scott's Shipbuilding & Engineering Company, Greenock	Ex Baknes, 1974 purchased from Nile SS Co. (J & J Denholm), London renamed Silverclyde, 1979 sold to Argo Shipping (Jersey) Ltd renamed Argo Clyde, 1988 sold renamed Fidelity Trust, 1989 sold renamed Tong Yee, 1993 scrapped at Shanghai.	11,523
Silvercove	1967	Namura Shipbuilding Co, Osaka	1978 sold to Fillia Enterprises, Greece renamed Mina, 1985 Amina, 1987 scrapped.	12,843
Silvercrag	1958	J. Laing & Sons Ltd, Sunderland	Ore Carrier, 1970 sold to J. Jacobs Ltd, renamed Cherrywood, 1980 sold renamed Rio Victory, 1980 sold renamed Annbelle E, 1982 scrapped.	10,887
Silvercypress	1930	Harland & Wolff Ltd, Belfast	13.1.1937 beached on fire on Guimaras Island on voyage New York - Manila - Shanghai - Hong Kong, towed to Manila and sold to Japanese shipbreakers. 1939 repaired and sold to Kawasaki Kisen K.K., Kobe renamed Yasukawa Maru, 2.11.1944 bombed and sunk.	6,770
Silverdale	1952	Lithgows Ltd., Port Glasgow	Tanker, 1962 sold to Andina Cia Nav, Greece renamed Ithaki, 1967 sold renamed Millspirit, 1969 scrapped at Hong Kong.	11,289
Silverdene	1956	J. Crown & Sons Ltd, Sunderland	1960 sold to Nigerian National Line, Lagos renamed El Kanemi, 1980 scrapped at Kaohsiung.	5,657
Silverdon	1973	Scott's Shipbuilding & Engineering Company, Greenock	Launched as Bravenes but completed as Silverdon, 1977 sold to China Ocean Shipping Co., China renamed Fei Cui Hai, 7.2.1998 foundered.	22,906
Silvereagle	1970	Cammell Laird & Co. Ltd, Birkenhead	1981 sold to Yau Fook Shipping Co., Hong Kong renamed Yau Fook, 1986 sold renamed Xipoint, 1988 sold renamed Sulong, 1988 wrecked and declared total loss.	4,039
Silvereid	1969	Hall, Russell, Port Glasgow	1975 sold to Wm. Brandts (Leasing), Ltd renamed Eloiseid, 1981 scrapped.	1,596
Silverelm	1924	Wm Doxford & Sons, Sunderland	1946 sold to Hans Fr.Grann, Oslo renamed Grado, 1951 sold to E. Rickertsen renamed Kolonius, 1960 scrapped at Osaka.	4,351
Silverfalcon	1966	Lodose Varf, Lodose	1980 sold to Altanin Shipping Co. not renamed, 1988 sold renamed Sandpiper, 1992 renamed Silverfalcon, 1994 sold renamed Didi, 1996 sold renamed Ferman Silver, 24.4.1998 wrecked and later scrapped.	1,310
Silverfell	1957	J. Crown & Sons Ltd, Sunderland	1963 sold to Corporacion Peruana de Vapores, Callao, Peru renamed Rio Santa, 1970 Petunia, 1980 scrapped at Kaohsiung.	7,843
Silverfir	1924	Wm Doxford & Sons, Sunderland	16.3.1941 sunk by German battleship GNEISENAU or SCHARNHORST in position 43.40N 43.57W on voyage Manchester - New York.	4,347
Silverfjord	1972	Uljanik, Pula	1983 sold to Integrity Shipping Co., Hong Kong renamed Chung Shing, 1987 Silverfjord.	20,747
Silverforce	1957	J. Laing & Sons Ltd, Sunderland	1964 sold to Scindia S.N. Co., Bombay renamed Jalagouri, 1981 sold to Jai Doot Shipping Ltd, India renamed Jaldoot Ashok, 1983 scrapped.	8,058
Silverforth	1969	Lithgows Ltd., Port Glasgow	Ex Bellnes, 1974 purchased from H. Clarkson & Co., London renamed Silverforth, 1978 sold to Cordoba Shipping Co., Greece renamed Albaforth, 1982 sold renamed Kaptan Yusuf Kalkavan, 1986 scrapped.	11,198
Silverguava	1927	J. Laing & Sons Ltd, Sunderland	1952 sold to Fratelli Grimaldi, Naples renamed Orsa, 1964 deleted from Register.	5,294
Silverharrier	1970	Hall, Russell, Port Glasgow	1980 sold to Univan Ship Management, Hong Kong renamed Kyrgo, 1981 sold renamed Batu. 1989 sold renamed Deniz Ay.	4,622
Silverhawk	1969	Cammell Laird & Co. Ltd, Birkenhead	1985 sold to Sea Cheer Investment Trust, Panama renamed Philchem, 1988 sold renamed Stainless Duke, 1997 scrapped at Aliaga.	6,771
Silverhazel	1927	J.L. Thompson & Sons, Sunderland	9.11.1935 wrecked San Bernadino Island, Philippines on voyage Vancouver - Bombay. 5,302
Silverhow	1965	J. Laing & Sons Ltd, Sunderland	Ore Carrier, 1965 renamed Tower Bridge, 1970 sold to A/S Ivarans Rederi, Norway renamed Sneholt, 1974 sold renamed Providence, 1980 sold renamed Gen. M. Makleff, 1987 sold renamed Enera, 1988 scrapped.	22,367
Silverisle	1960	J. Crown & Sons Ltd, Sunderland	1965 sold to Metcalfe Shipping Co., West Hartlepool renamed Industria, 1974 sold renamec Al Faraj, 1980 sold renamed Annajm, 1983 scrapped.	7,744
Silverkestrel	1965	Ekerats, Norrkoping	1975 sold to Broadbray Ltd renamed Carrick Kestrel, 1987 sold renamed Goldcrest, 1992 Silverkestrel, 1994 Goldcrest, 1998 sold renamed SW Runner, 2004 scrapped.	497
Silverkite	1976	Kalmar Varv A/B, Kalmar	Ex Cora, 1979 purchased from Kalmar Varv A/B, Sweden renamed Silverkite, 1982 sold to Westtank Marine Ltd, Singapore renamed Westlake, 1985 sold renamed Giulia Berlingieri, 1989 Jacqueline, 1989 sold renamed Chemical Voyager, 1991 Jacqueline, 1994 Ermes, 2003 Hermes, 2005 scrapped at Alang.	1,599
Silverlake	1958	J. Laing & Sons Ltd, Sunderland	1964 sold to Scindia S.N. Co., Bombay renamed Jalaganga, 1979 scrapped.	8,058
Silverlarch	1924	Swan Hunter & Wigham Richardson Ltd., Newcastle	1947 sold to Angfartygs A/B Bore, Abo, Finland renamed Bore VIII, 1958 scrapped.	5,122
Silverlaurel	1939	J.L. Thompson & Sons, Sunderland	18.12.1944 torpedoed and sunk by German submarine U.486 in position 50.07N 04.40W on voyage Duala - Falmouth – Hull with no loss of life.	6,142
Silverleaf	1963	J.L. Thompson & Sons, Sunderland	Ore Carrier, 1968 sold to Marcomando Cia Nav S.A, Panama (Greek flag) renamed Pleias, 1981 sold renamed Spyros G, 1985 scrapped.	10,736
Silvermain	1970	Uljanik, Pula	1982 sold to Lacido Shipping Ltd, Hong Kong renamed Shirogane, 1990 sold renamed Silver Spirit, 1994 sold renamed Eurobulker II, 2002 scrapped at Alang.	18,799
Silvermaple (1)	1927	J. Laing & Sons Ltd, Sunderland	26.2.1944 torpedoed and sunk by German submarine U.66 in position 04.44N 03.20W on voyage Bathurst – Takoradi with the loss of 6 lives.	5,302
Silvermaple (2)	1945	Bethlehem-Fairfield Shipyards Inc., Baltimore, Maryland	Ex Colorado Springs Victory built for the U.S. War Shipping Administration and bare boat chartered to the Ministry of War Transport, 1947 purchased Ministry of Transport, London, renamed Silvermaple, 1952 sold to Borges Rederi A/s, Tonsberg, Norway renamed Sun Karen, 1953 rebuilt to 8,141 g.t. bulk ore carrier, 1963 sold to Concord Navigation Coirp, Liberia renamed Concordia, 1970 scrapped in Taiwan.	7,469
Silvermerlin	1968	Lodose Varf, Lodose	1980 sold to Altanin Shipping.Co. not renamed, 1988 sold renamed Sandmartin, 1992 Silvermerlin, 1994 sold renamed Arun, 1996 sold renamed Ferman Gold, 2001 scrapped at Aliaga.	1,259
Silverness	1977	Mitsubishi H.I., Hiroshima	1978 transferred to Silverdee Shipping Ltd, London renamed Taabo, 1985 sold renamed Agios Andreas, 1989 sold renamed Mostween 5, 1993 renamed Napier Star, 1994 renamed Mostween 5, 1994 sold renamed Rallia, .	10,815
Silveroak	1944	J.L. Thompson & Sons, Sunderland	1955 chartered to Port Line renamed Port Stephens, 1956 sold to W. Thomson & Co. Edinburgh (Ben Line), renamed Benvannoch, 1969 scrapped at Kaohsiung.	9,487
Silverosprey	1970	Cammell Laird & Co. Ltd, Birkenhead	1985 sold to Bellestrand Enterprises, Hong Kong renamed Crazy Horse, 1984 sold renamed Iran Pasdar.	4,039
Silverpalm	1929	J.L. Thompson & Sons, Sunderland	9.6.1941 torpedoed and sunk by German submarine U.101 in position 51.00N 26.00W on voyage Calcutta - Freetown – Glasgow with the loss of 68 lives.	6,373
Silverpelerin	1973	Krögerwerft GmbH, Rendsburg	1980 sold to Amar Line, Saudi Arabia renamed Al Khlood, 1980 renamed Arctic Tar, 1995 sold renamed Arctic Star, 1998 sold renamed Tamar, 2003 sold renamed Tamar I, 2003 sold renamed Alfaw, 2008 scrapped at Gadani Beach	4,474
Silverpine	1924	Swan Hunter & Wigham Richardson Ltd., Newcastle	5.12.1940 torpedoed and sunk by Italian submarine ARGO in position 54.14N 18.08W on voyage Liverpool - New York with the loss of 35 lives.	5,122
Silverplane	1948	J.L. Thompson & Sons, Sunderland	1951 sold to Cunard Line renamed Alsatia, 1963 sold to Taiwan, renamed Union Freedom, 1977 scrapped.	7,242
Silverpoint	1957	Bartram & Sons Ltd., Sunderland	1965 sold to Atlanska Plovidba, Dubrovnik, Yugoslavia renamed Hercegovina, 1976 sold renamed Ilok, 1980 sold renamed Myrtos, 1982 scrapped.	8,833
Silversand	1958	J. Laing & Sons Ltd, Sunderland	Ore Carrier, 1969 sold to Bishopsgate Shipping Co. 1974 sold to Cia Alecos, Greece renamed Alecos15.9.1975 wrecked at Tarifa.	10,887
Silversandal	1930	Harland & Wolff Ltd, Belfast	1954 sold to Moller Line (UK) Ltd, London renamed Blyth Trader, 1958 laid up, 1960 scrapped at Hong Kong.	6,770
Silversea (1)	1963	Constructions Navales & Industrielles de la Mediterranee, La Seyne	Ore Carrier, ex Totem Queen, 1964 purchased from Fulcrum Shipping Co. renamed Silversea, 1973 sold to Yick Fung Shipping Ltd, Somalia renamed Coral Sea, 1977 sold renamed New Coral Sea, 1986 scrapped.	11,276
Silversea (2)	1967	Moss Vaerft, Moss	Ex Columbus, 1979 purchased from I/S Langskip, Norway renamed Silversea, 1983 sold to Barlee Marine Corp, Panama renamed Bargas, 1993 sold renamed Carigas, .	2,759
Silvershore	1960	J. Laing & Sons Ltd, Sunderland	Ore Carrier, ex Aldersgate, 1969 purchased from Bishopsgate Shipping Co. renamed Silvershore, 1975 sold to Coralstone Shipping Corp, Liberia renamed Puerto Madryn, 1977 sold renamed Danube, 1984 scrapped.	12,718
Silversky	1967	Moss Vaerft, Moss	Ex Marco Polo, 1967 purchased from I/S Langskip, Norway renamed Silversky, 1983 sold to Barlee Marine Corp, Panama renamed Leegas, 1986 scrapped.	2,758
Silvertarn	1947	Wm Gray & Co Ltd, West Hartlepool	Ex Riodene, 1951 transferred from Dene Shipping Co. renamed Silvertarn, 1954 sold to Bharat Line, Bombay renamed Bharatbhushan, 4.1.1970 wrecked.	4,882
Silverteak	1930	Harland & Wolff Ltd, Belfast	1954 sold to Cie de Navegacion del Plata S.A, Panama renamed Gardigan, 1960 scrapped.	6,770
Silvertweed	1970	Scott's Shipbuilding & Engineering Company, Greenock	Ex Binsnes, 1974 purchased from H. Clarkson & Co., London renamed Silvertweed, 1979 sold to Argo Shipping (Jersey) Ltd renamed Argo Tweed, 1982 sold renamed Dennis Carrier, 1985 scrapped.	11,824
Silverwalnut	1930	Harland & Wolff Ltd, Belfast	1954 sold to Cie de Navegacion del Plata S.A, Panama renamed Samundar, 1960 scrapped at Osaka.	6,770
Silverweir	1961	J.L. Thompson & Sons, Sunderland	1969 sold to Saerdna Shipping Co., Greece renamed Agios Antonios, 18.10.1973 aground at Coondapor and lost.	10,895
Silverwillow	1930	J.L. Thompson & Sons, Sunderland	30.10.1942 torpedoed and sunk by German submarine U.409 in position 35.08N 16.44W on voyage Lagos - Freetown – Liverpool with the loss of 6 lives.	6,373
Silveryew	1930	J.L. Thompson & Sons, Sunderland	30.5 1941 torpedoed and sunk by German submarine U.106 in position 16.42N 25.29W on voyage Calcutta - Capetown - Oban – London with the loss of 1 life.	6,373
Silver Bridge	1972	Sumitomo Heavy Industries, Uraga	1979 sold to North American Transportation Associates renamed Cast Gull, 1986 sold renamed Goldstar, 1989 sold renamed Yugometal, 1992 Bulk Star, 1994 Iolcos Flame, 1997 scrapped at Chittagong.	79,316
Tower Bridge See Silverhow.

Henk Jungerius


----------



## Bill Davies

Do any of you Silver Line men remember Johnny Walker??
A true gentlrmen.


----------



## ChathamChavs

I sailed on the Silverdon 1-9-77 to 13-2-78 . Handed over to the new Chinese owners in Rotterdam . Spey Bridge 16-5-78 to 25-7-78 , 29-5-80 to 10-11-80 and 7-3-81 to 15-7-81 , Seto Bridge/Arapaho- 28-9-88 to 1-2-79 .I was there for the name change in Singapore (Dec 78) Also 20-5-79 to 11-8-79 and 21-12-79 to 30- 6-80 , Erskine Bridge 10-9-81 to 26-1-82, and finally Almak 9-4-82 to 9-8-82.Then made redundant . Also did a prolonged drydock on the Silvereagle in Rotterdam in 1979 - 23-10-79 to 4-12-79 -as my wifes first trip ,this was baptism by fire !!


----------



## jmcg

CCURTIS1
Post 46

Sailed with Captain Ronnie Safe on Binsnes (Jebsens). A fine chap who didn't suffer fools gladly. Came through the ranks and never forgot it either.

One of the old school.

BW

J


----------



## ccurtis1

I too sailed with Ronnie Safe several times. I was 2/E on the "Argo Clyde" ex Binsnes or Baknes, I cannot just recall and "Taabo" ex Silverness (or Silveravon, again, memory) and I was C/E with him for several voyages on the managed "Carchester". He could be quite difficult but was always a gentleman, arranging flowers to be delivered to joining wives. Ronnie and I became friends and it was sad to see at his funeral that there were only a handful of people attending and my wife and I the only ex colleagues


----------



## jmcg

ccurtis1 said:


> I too sailed with Ronnie Safe several times. I was 2/E on the "Argo Clyde" ex Binsnes or Baknes, I cannot just recall and "Taabo" ex Silverness (or Silveravon, again, memory) and I was C/E with him for several voyages on the managed "Carchester". He could be quite difficult but was always a gentleman, arranging flowers to be delivered to joining wives. Ronnie and I became friends and it was sad to see at his funeral that there were only a handful of people attending and my wife and I the only ex colleagues


I was only with him for 7 months on Binsnes and would like to remember Ronnie as he was - a mans man. 

Such a very sad end to his life. Will light a candle in his memory on Saturday.

Bw
J


----------



## Malcolm Metcalf

jmcg said:


> I was only with him for 7 months on Binsnes and would like to remember Ronnie as he was - a mans man.
> 
> Such a very sad end to his life. Will light a candle in his memory on Saturday.
> 
> Bw
> J


How did he fall from his perch.I sailed with him with Ronnie is the late 60's. I don't know how he was with the engineers but with the Mate's he was pretty tough.

He used to have tape recorder in the top draw of his desk. 

By the way, I understand why folks use alias on normal forums but isn't the whole concept here to regonise each other ?


----------



## K urgess

Welcome aboard Malcolm.
We're really quite a shy lot but it doesn't take long, alias or otherwise, to work out that you've sailed with someone.
Carry on exploring and you'll find people you recognise from their posts and ships.
Enjoy the rest of the trip.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## chris thompson195

TromboneJones said:


> Hi
> 
> I did my time with Silver Line - Deck Cadet to 2nd Mate.
> 
> I'm Pete Jones - was at Cardiff (Reardon Smith's) Nautical College. I left about 1979 ish.
> 
> Cheers


Hi pete,If my memory serves me right you and john cochrane got tatts in Rotterdam while I chickened out,I still dont like pain! chris silverfjord.('72 and '73)


----------



## chris thompson195

ccurtis1 said:


> Come on you old Silver Liners. There are lots of people whom we sailed with who are cworth a comment. Cap Ronnie Safe (the only Master serving with the MN who had a certificate to say that he was sane!!!!, his words) C/E Albert Trotter, Cap Don Troop (was he ever sober?) Albert RN the Chief Steward, Tommy Wilson, another chief steward, Billy Graham, no not that Billy Graham, this one an engineer. lets get this up and running


there were so many characters,charlie leong who went beetroot red if you spiked his drink,a lovely guy though. I was told dont play cards with bob ronald or argue with matty jack,i did neither! yorky thompson, pete mangleshot, not strictly silver line but he seemed to be on every ship I joined! Sam the cook,was it billy gardener who was running up and down the deck at 3 in the morning when the mackems won the cup?Roy another bosun, but where was his butterfly tatt? Moorcroft the old man who lived near to dave buckland in cardiff.colin shelton who bent the line to cut my shoulder length hair,on one side only though.Ronnie nicholson, john wright,john cochrane,joe duffy and bob sharp,joe,bob and myself were followed around shanghai zoo by the locals, we were a novelty! and where else do you go to in shanghai.


----------



## ccurtis1

chris thompson195 said:


> there were so many characters,charlie leong who went beetroot red if you spiked his drink,a lovely guy though. I was told dont play cards with bob ronald or argue with matty jack,i did neither! yorky thompson, pete mangleshot, not strictly silver line but he seemed to be on every ship I joined! Sam the cook,was it billy gardener who was running up and down the deck at 3 in the morning when the mackems won the cup?Roy another bosun, but where was his butterfly tatt? Moorcroft the old man who lived near to dave buckland in cardiff.colin shelton who bent the line to cut my shoulder length hair,on one side only though.Ronnie nicholson, john wright,john cochrane,joe duffy and bob sharp,joe,bob and myself were followed around shanghai zoo by the locals, we were a novelty! and where else do you go to in shanghai.


My goodness, Charley Leong, theres a blast from the past. I last sailed with Charley, when I was C/E on the Arapaho. He was 3/E and Joe Townes the 2/E.
Another character to conjure with, Paul Malone and "Crackers Malarkey". I sailed with Matty Jack in the 60's on the Silvercrag, and met Bob Ronald on several occaisions. 2/e's Dave Whitter and Dave Arrowsmith and the well named "Prince of Darkness" 3/E Tony Blackwood, evoke good memories.


----------



## robbie 1954

*Irony*



ccurtis1 said:


> Re Silverclyde.
> Robbie 1954, are you sure you found the "Clyde" fun?? I was 2/E when she was handed over to Greek owners in Karachi and I found her anything but fun.
> She must have been the only vessel to experience "bump starting" of a main engine, and the "tie breaking" system for the shaft alternators was something else. The cranes, and I use that term guardedly were from another planet. The ER skylights were permanently off because it was impossible to breathe in the engine room with them on. To quote Cap Tuddenham she was an accident waiting to happen and that he was in command of a bomb. A great crowd of lads made up for the hardships, but they would agree, she wasn't fun


I was being ironic!


----------



## chris thompson195

robbie 1954 said:


> I was being ironic!


I could'nt agree more.
I was on the Clyde as the Baknes,I was never involved in pulling as many units at sea on any ship, other than maybe its sister the Tweed, those nightmare Paxman gennies still send shudders through me.
On a brighter note the ship did take me to Shanghai just as China began to open up in 1974 and the place that left an everlasting memory, Capetown.
As the 4/E I spent the afternoon taking on Bunkers in Capetown, a Saturday and 1/2 day closing, whilst the Toon played in the semi final of the cup (I think I spent 1/2 my time glued to the radio),then expected to get back to pay off for the final,2 weeks anchor at Sceczin in Poland put paid to that.


----------



## SEAEXPLORER

*sea explorer*

I was a nav cadet with Silver LIne in the mid 70s and sailed with them until 1989. Does anybody remember me the name is Tony Foster?


----------



## litavan

Gents,
Its been good to read your replies to my intial post, and several of you have reminded me of some of my old shipmates and ships of the past. It would be good to hear more from some of my old mates.
For what it is worth, below are the ships i sailed, starting 1976 and finishing in 1984.
Alva Star; Siverfjord, Spey Bridge, Sivereagle, Taabo, Eden Bridge, Carisle, Siverfalcon, Siverosprey, Siversky, Bandama, Algol (Fire 1982), Alva Sea and Almak. 
Some of the ships, i sailed several times on them.
I'm very interested in hearing from any who sailed on the afore mentioned vessels.
Brgds.
Captain Vaughan Williams. MNI


----------



## chris thompson195

Dave Wilson said:


> Capts Johnny Walker & Whitelaw. Anyone remember?


Harry Whitelaw I am informed is still alive still living in North shields and still drinking in the Nautilus although not as often as he used to. A lad I work with,his ex in laws live next door to Harry,the mother used to dred Harry coming home,the father and Harry were permanently on the drink!!
cheers
chris


----------



## harrywhitelaw

*Hello shipmates*

I've just been reading comments posted on the Silverline site (using my son's computer) and have recognised many names from my colourful past!!!!
I'm long retired (coming up to the big 80), but my memory is still as sharp as a whisky and water. If anyone wants to pick my brains drop a reply.


----------



## WilliamH

Welcome aboard Harry, I joined the Chelsea Bridge as 2Engin Aioi, just after you had that escapade in Singapore, did you ever get the name of the ship that hit you. Ian Matherson is on this site I am sure will remember him.


----------



## jim.child

sailed on silverline chemical tankers 70 t0 79 pelerin,osprey,eagle,eid and alice redfield. osprey was lengthened to change gross tonnage from 4039.30 to 5112.41. the accommodation was also superberly upgradated. conversion was carried out by haphag lloyd at bremerhaven.


----------



## jim.child

harrywhitelaw said:


> I've just been reading comments posted on the Silverline site (using my son's computer) and have recognised many names from my colourful past!!!!
> I'm long retired (coming up to the big 80), but my memory is still as sharp as a whisky and water. If anyone wants to pick my brains drop a reply.


I have heard your name from many silverline mates, john coyle original from south shields, which is where I live. I was on silver chemical tankers, albert trotter, yorkie thomason, lew burfitt [right now] rollo wakenham, norman evans, jim staines. Semi retired myself only work three months a year if the money is good feel free to contact me Iam in the local phone book just look under j. w.child.


----------



## Malcolm Metcalf

harrywhitelaw said:


> I've just been reading comments posted on the Silverline site (using my son's computer) and have recognised many names from my colourful past!!!!
> I'm long retired (coming up to the big 80), but my memory is still as sharp as a whisky and water. If anyone wants to pick my brains drop a reply.


Hey Harry
how you doing, Malcolm Metcalf, 2 nd mate of the Aldersgate, along with C/O Charlie Forth and 3/0 Cherry Lewis.

Glad to hear you're doing well, I'm still in Vancouver, as is Cherry Lewis ! Often wonder what happens to all the BOT acquaintances I sailed with ! Beryle still doing well.

Take Care

MM


----------



## harrywhitelaw

Malcolm Metcalf said:


> Hey Harry
> how you doing, Malcolm Metcalf, 2 nd mate of the Aldersgate, along with C/O Charlie Forth and 3/0 Cherry Lewis.
> 
> Glad to hear you're doing well, I'm still in Vancouver, as is Cherry Lewis ! Often wonder what happens to all the BOT acquaintances I sailed with ! Beryle still doing well.
> 
> Take Care
> 
> MM


Hi Malcolm
Good to hear from you, It's been a lot of years. Sad to say Beryl passed away in march of this year following a long illness. Would have been married 55 years this year.
Hope you are ok. Are you retired? I retired properly in 1995 when Beryl had her stroke. Whatever happened to Charlie Forth?
Looking through this site and reading the comments (which mention many names from the past) has bought back many memories most good, some bad!

Take care
Harry


----------



## Malcolm Metcalf

harrywhitelaw said:


> Hi Malcolm
> Good to hear from you, It's been a lot of years. Sad to say Beryl passed away in march of this year following a long illness. Would have been married 55 years this year.
> Hope you are ok. Are you retired? I retired properly in 1995 when Beryl had her stroke. Whatever happened to Charlie Forth?
> Looking through this site and reading the comments (which mention many names from the past) has bought back many memories most good, some bad!
> 
> Take care
> Harry


Yeah sure makes you think, as you say some good times and some not so good. Yeah I'm retired now, still in Vancouver. I occasionally get back to the UK, my son funny enough moved from Vancouver to England, Chelmsford so I attended his wedding over there last year. I had a drive down to Nth Shields, all the places I new have been demolished ( The Jungle LOL ) about the only thing that seems familiar is the N & S Shields Piers and the Groyne ( remember Johnny Walker nearly putting the 'Sand on the Groyne one trip. MN Hotel is now apartment, I went up to the S.Shields Marine & Tech and asked if they has an alumni, they asked ... what's that 

Mike Smith passed through Vancouver on his retirement trip around the World, wife in tow, so a little light on the beer  so Del and I took Mike out for supper.

Ex Silver Line guys Dick Chappell, Paul Lewis, Andy Bradley (3/E) live out here although I rarely see them Roy Harrison moved to Ontario.

Mel Crawford was Master on one of our ships for a while and Dia Bowen passed through some years ago, I had lunch with him. I still exchange Xmas cards with Harry Lawson ( pilot in the Bristol Channel)

The one recurring memory of the Aldersgate in going through the Dover Straights with a coaster saying on the VHF he was on fire and we looked and looked but never did see him in the fog. I believe the the Dover RNLI found him eventually. We were on our way down to Rio and in a bit of a hurry. Man you could have a good time in Brazil in those days

Take Care
malcolm


----------



## harrywhitelaw

Malcolm Metcalf said:


> Yeah sure makes you think, as you say some good times and some not so good. Yeah I'm retired now, still in Vancouver. I occasionally get back to the UK, my son funny enough moved from Vancouver to England, Chelmsford so I attended his wedding over there last year. I had a drive down to Nth Shields, all the places I new have been demolished ( The Jungle LOL ) about the only thing that seems familiar is the N & S Shields Piers and the Groyne ( remember Johnny Walker nearly putting the 'Sand on the Groyne one trip. MN Hotel is now apartment, I went up to the S.Shields Marine & Tech and asked if they has an alumni, they asked ... what's that
> 
> Mike Smith passed through Vancouver on his retirement trip around the World, wife in tow, so a little light on the beer  so Del and I took Mike out for supper.
> 
> Ex Silver Line guys Dick Chappell, Paul Lewis, Andy Bradley (3/E) live out here although I rarely see them Roy Harrison moved to Ontario.
> 
> Mel Crawford was Master on one of our ships for a while and Dia Bowen passed through some years ago, I had lunch with him. I still exchange Xmas cards with Harry Lawson ( pilot in the Bristol Channel)
> 
> The one recurring memory of the Aldersgate in going through the Dover Straights with a coaster saying on the VHF he was on fire and we looked and looked but never did see him in the fog. I believe the the Dover RNLI found him eventually. We were on our way down to Rio and in a bit of a hurry. Man you could have a good time in Brazil in those days
> 
> Take Care
> malcolm




Hi Malcolm
You've rattled my braincells and made me remember things I'd long forgotten! I remember many of the names you've mentioned. Do you remember Mal Virgee who sailed as second mate on the Aldersagate (Mike Smith was master and I was Chief Officer). I am in regular contact with him. He married an american girl and lives in active retirement in Los Angeles, following a long career as a ship's surveyor also in LA.
I sill enjoy a pint (or two ) down on North Shields fish Quay, watching the ships coming and going (Sad Aren't I).
When I eventually retired from "seagoing duties" I was lucky enough to get a job with Tyne Port Control before Beryl had her first minor stroke.
It would be nice if some of the names from the past got in touch via the email. I've seen Ian Matheson's name mentioned. Is he on this forum under a different name? He was chief officer with me on the Tower Bridge. I seem to remember getting well beaten of a Russian ship's crew in Vancouver and both crews getting well popped after the match, despite the fact they had a commisar watching over us and their stewardesses!

Take care (more memories are coming to mind already)

Harry


----------



## Paul_Bevan

*Silver Line Engineer Cadet 1978-83*

Hi,
I joined Silver Line as Eng. Cadet in 1978. Did college time at Reardon Smith until 1980. Sailed on Taabo and Silverosprey and then back to college in South Shields for final year. Was made redundant in 1983 but if I had my time over would do it again.
Can't remember many shipmates names but Capt Don Troop was one on the Taabo and my 2nd Engineer was a chap called Tony Green from Newcastle. Had a third from Sunderland too, so many wind ups between them including gluing his flip flops to the deck outside his cabin after a long night in the bar. One of the funniest things I've seen was him trying to figure out (with a hangover) why he couldn't walk after putting them on.


----------



## ccurtis1

*taabo*



Paul_Bevan said:


> Hi,
> I joined Silver Line as Eng. Cadet in 1978. Did college time at Reardon Smith until 1980. Sailed on Taabo and Silverosprey and then back to college in South Shields for final year. Was made redundant in 1983 but if I had my time over would do it again.
> Can't remember many shipmates names but Capt Don Troop was one on the Taabo and my 2nd Engineer was a chap called Tony Green from Newcastle. Had a third from Sunderland too, so many wind ups between them including gluing his flip flops to the deck outside his cabin after a long night in the bar. One of the funniest things I've seen was him trying to figure out (with a hangover) why he couldn't walk after putting them on.


That 3rd Engineer wouldn't be Derek Bell? I was 2/E on the Taabo about that time, with Don Troop as the Old Man, Albert Trotter as the C/E, Paul Wakeling was C/O, the "Honey Monster" 2/O, Derek Bell 3/E and Peter Smalldon the PCS. I was on board when she changed to Ivorian crew and Christmas proved to be, shall we say, "trying". Did you study with Ulsterman Ray Lutton (engineer cadet) in Cardiff? Ray is senior 3/E (with a Chiefs ticket) on one of P&O's giant cruise ships


----------



## chris thompson195

I've just been surfing, there are some great photos of the fjord on shipspotting.com,these appear to be up to date ones, it looks as if the old girl is still going strong and looking in remarkably good nick.
If you look carefully on the photo of the bow shot you can still see the silver line badge beside the name, I wonder if my shifter is still in the bilges?
There are also a couple of pics of the Don,these are'nt so good but never the less....I tried several other names but no luck.


----------



## harrywhitelaw

I remember sailing on the Fjord as Master many years ago. A good ship with a gp English crew. Hank Otter was purser and the bosun was the late Tommy O'Halleron. Most of the crew at that time were from my neck of the woods, North Shields.
May I wish all my ex-shipmates who I served with in Silverline, a very Happy Xmas and a smashing New Year.


----------



## chris thompson195

harrywhitelaw said:


> I remember sailing on the Fjord as Master many years ago. A good ship with a gp English crew. Hank Otter was purser and the bosun was the late Tommy O'Halleron. Most of the crew at that time were from my neck of the woods, North Shields.
> May I wish all my ex-shipmates who I served with in Silverline, a very Happy Xmas and a smashing New Year.


I was one of the J/Es with you, and with a load of others paid off in Corpus Christi. You had enjoyed a good celebration as the ship navigated the Mississippi to Baton Rouge if my memory serves me correctly and yes there always was loads of us Geordies.
May I also extend my best wishes to everyone for Xmas and the new year.
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Paul_Bevan

Yes the 3/E was Derek Bell. The C/E was an Indian chap but can't remember his name. The Chief Steward was Welsh if I remember with a Dutch wife. Great boat to have for first trip.


----------



## ccurtis1

Paul_Bevan said:


> Yes the 3/E was Derek Bell. The C/E was an Indian chap but can't remember his name. The Chief Steward was Welsh if I remember with a Dutch wife. Great boat to have for first trip.


I think the Chief Engineer would be "Gentleman" George Ferdinand and I think he was Sri Lankan. I know George sailed on the Taabo after Albert Trotter retired. I see Derek Bell quite regularly and he is on the North Sea rigs month and month about. You are correct, she was a very happy ship


----------



## Paul_Bevan

ccurtis1 said:


> I think the Chief Engineer would be "Gentleman" George Ferdinand and I think he was Sri Lankan. I know George sailed on the Taabo after Albert Trotter retired. I see Derek Bell quite regularly and he is on the North Sea rigs month and month about. You are correct, she was a very happy ship


Yes it was George Ferdinand, liked cigars now from memory. Next time you see Derek ask him if he remembers his flip flops being super glued to the deck outside his cabin, plus the christmas present he gave to Tony Green who was a Geordie 2/E, ( a Sunderland FC Sports bag), which was swiftly thrown overboard.


----------



## Malcolm Metcalf

harrywhitelaw said:


> I remember sailing on the Fjord as Master many years ago. A good ship with a gp English crew. Hank Otter was purser and the bosun was the late Tommy O'Halleron. Most of the crew at that time were from my neck of the woods, North Shields.
> May I wish all my ex-shipmates who I served with in Silverline, a very Happy Xmas and a smashing New Year.


All the best to you Harry and any other ex ship mates out there, have a merry Xmas and a happy new year !


----------



## litavan

Hello, (Mr. CHATHAM CHAVS) it appears that you were on the Spey Bridge the same time as me? I had my wife with me during the trip 02/03/81 to 15/07/81, i was 3/0 at the time. My wife (at that time) left in Aruba as she was pregnant, i eventaully left in Amsterdam after injuring my leg up the Mississippi and having to hobble the rest of the time until arrival in Europe.
Vaughan Williams


----------



## litavan

I wish a Merry Xmas & New Year to all the "old" SILVERLINE shipmates around the world. Thank you for bringing back some many forgotten names from the past, safe sailing to all.


----------



## R58484956

To all you ex Silver Line people a Happy Christmas and a prosperous new year.


----------



## ChathamChavs

Hi Vaughan, yes myself and my wife Jan were with you and Karen on the Spey Bridge . Karen left from Bonaire not Aruba if our memory is correct .Believe there was a bit of ill feeling when the "tank cleaning bonus" was initially withheld up the Mississippi.Best wishes for the New Year. Roger and Jan


----------



## clonguish

*Silvermain*

Sailed 2 trips on the Main joining just b4 xmas 77 and again in 78 as 4/E, remember the KaMeWa prop so well and the dry dock in Japan that converted her to carrying Containers along with a sister ship call the Borgistad, same ship design Norweigan Crew, remember carrying Cars to the US, remember her as a good ship and good crew, flipino crew,remember working like hell to get her back to UMS and we did.


----------



## Roger Gerrey

*hi*



ccurtis1 said:


> I think the Chief Engineer would be "Gentleman" George Ferdinand and I think he was Sri Lankan. I know George sailed on the Taabo after Albert Trotter retired. I see Derek Bell quite regularly and he is on the North Sea rigs month and month about. You are correct, she was a very happy ship


Were you on the Taabo when the 2/0 went mental and was walking around on top of containers as they were being loaded. Don Ttoup was Old Man and I had my wife Chris on for some of the time. Bob Plimley was the R/O and became our daughters godfather. he joined Merseyside police and is now retired.


----------



## ccurtis1

Roger Gerrey said:


> Were you on the Taabo when the 2/0 went mental and was walking around on top of containers as they were being loaded. Don Ttoup was Old Man and I had my wife Chris on for some of the time. Bob Plimley was the R/O and became our daughters godfather. he joined Merseyside police and is now retired.


No Roger, although we did sail together on the Clyde, joining in Singapore along with Dave Gammons, Phil ??????? the RO and wife. The mate i think was either Tony Green or "Syd Vicious" Laurie Harding was the Chief Engineer.
I also think we sailed together on the Taabo and Don Troupe was the old man, relieved by Ronnie Safe. Paul Wakeling was the CO and Albert Trotter the CE. My wife Sandra recalls you well, but my memory aint what it used to be. Les Robertson, Alan Stoddart, Ray Lutton and Mike Gardener are other names to conjure with
Regards
Colin Curtis


----------



## David Williams

litavan said:


> Is there anybody out there who used to sail on the Silver Line ships in the 70's to 80's??
> 
> Would like to have some information on their ships if possible, pictures etc..
> 
> Ex Silver Line myself, any old ship mates still around, please get in touch.
> 
> Vaughan Williams...
> 
> (Ex Fleetwood Nautical College)..


Hi litavan.
Dont know if this list contains your ships,but if you click on to 
SSSTEAMSHIPS,then on to ships names starting with "Ss",you
will find about thirty odd ships starting with "Silver"something.
Hope you find what your looking for.

Dave Williams(R583900)


----------



## chris thompson195

daishop1 said:


> Hi litavan.
> Dont know if this list contains your ships,but if you click on to
> SSSTEAMSHIPS,then on to ships names starting with "Ss",you
> will find about thirty odd ships starting with "Silver"something.
> Hope you find what your looking for.
> 
> Dave Williams(R583900)


This website took a little bit of finding,or it did for me at any rate, and I dare say if they are'nt all there, from the seventies at least, then there is'nt many missing. As a bonus there are many from times gone by that I'm sure many of the more experienced of us(I hate to say the older ones) may remember(ash,laurel,willow etc).
The down side to this website is the photos are black and white, shipspotting.com offers colour photos,see one of my previous note further up this page.
all the best
Chris


----------



## Malcolm Metcalf

chris thompson195 said:


> This website took a little bit of finding,or it did for me at any rate, and I dare say if they are'nt all there, from the seventies at least, then there is'nt many missing. As a bonus there are many from times gone by that I'm sure many of the more experienced of us(I hate to say the older ones) may remember(ash,laurel,willow etc).
> The down side to this website is the photos are black and white, shipspotting.com offers colour photos,see one of my previous note further up this page.
> all the best
> Chris



I'm with you on locating that web site I can't find it period. I know at one time I found a number of Silver Lione ships, including the "Silverfell"...... can I find it again no chnace so if any one has the actuall web address I'd appreciate it

Cheers


----------



## chris thompson195

Malcolm Metcalf said:


> I'm with you on locating that web site I can't find it period. I know at one time I found a number of Silver Lione ships, including the "Silverfell"...... can I find it again no chnace so if any one has the actuall web address I'd appreciate it
> 
> Cheers


Hi Malcolm,it was harder to find second time around,however find it I did.
www.photoship.co.uk (type photoship in the google search)then look on,Browse the old ship galleries with thumbnails,this is the largest collection of photos I have seen on the net, the silver line ships are several pages in under S would you believe.
cheers

Chris


----------



## Kaituo

*Harry Whitelaw and The Russians*



harrywhitelaw said:


> Hi Malcolm
> You've rattled my braincells and made me remember things I'd long forgotten! I remember many of the names you've mentioned. Do you remember Mal Virgee who sailed as second mate on the Aldersagate (Mike Smith was master and I was Chief Officer). I am in regular contact with him. He married an american girl and lives in active retirement in Los Angeles, following a long career as a ship's surveyor also in LA.
> I sill enjoy a pint (or two ) down on North Shields fish Quay, watching the ships coming and going (Sad Aren't I).
> When I eventually retired from "seagoing duties" I was lucky enough to get a job with Tyne Port Control before Beryl had her first minor stroke.
> It would be nice if some of the names from the past got in touch via the email. I've seen Ian Matheson's name mentioned. Is he on this forum under a different name? He was chief officer with me on the Tower Bridge. I seem to remember getting well beaten of a Russian ship's crew in Vancouver and both crews getting well popped after the match, despite the fact they had a commisar watching over us and their stewardesses!
> 
> Take care (more memories are coming to mind already)
> 
> Harry



Just got back to reading the Ship Nostalgia Forum after a few months shifting house to Malaysia from China...... and see that Silver Line now has a patch.
Great to hear that Harry's memory is better than mine, although I do remember the Russian episode in Vancouver and the Russian stewardesses were fascinated with the Tower Bridge swimming pool.......
I sailed with Harry on the Tower Bridge, Silverweir and Silversand and have some unforgettable moments from from runs ashore in places like Calcutta, Mauritius, Shanghai and Taku Bar or Tanggu ( where I lived years later ).
That was in the days when loading/discharge took weeks rather than hours.

I last saw Harry when he was Capt on the standby boat Dorinda in 1973.

Maybe I'm a bit late joining in on this thread but would like to hear from any of the Silver Line folks who served in the '60's.


Iain M


----------



## seejay

Only just found this website and I haven't laughed so much in ages - reading some of the names that brought back so many memories.
My first ship was the Fjord - I joined as 4th mate! (from RN) but soon got my 3/O's job as the in***bent (Mark "Lady" Hamilton) didn't quite live up to expectations.
Big John Tew (Cardiff) was the master, Dave Weaver was C/O, can't remember the
2/O's name but he was a Bristol Channel pilot doing some sea-time. Soon afterwards we had two cadets - Eric Deakins (Grimsby) - who now lives in NZ I believe and Jon' Marten-Hale who is now an airline pilot and lives Luton way.
Angus Mather (Gloucester shed) joined as Eng cadet and the 3 stewards (stoogies) Gordon(Capt's), Barry (Saloon with his bow tie) and "Squeaky" John (Duty mess) kept us amused!
The C/Eng was a silver haired gent from Liverpool way, and the 2/E I think at that time was the unforgettable Dougie Brown, with his football eyes and who used to go purple when he coughed over his cigarettes! Lecky was Willy Watson (Sleepy) ... Charlie Leong joined later as 3/E and the tall young bearded 4/E had his wife aboard. The Chief Stwd was Andy? - Irishman, always had a joke and a laugh.( I believe he died in a fire aboard one of the "V" ships?) GP white crew - later replaced by Filipinos, and I can remember some other faces but can't put names to them. 
Later I also sailed on the Tweed (Mel Crawford) the Don (Capt Smith - who died on board - tragic), Eagle, Spey Bridge, Erskine Bridge and Arapaho, variously as 3/O and 2/O.
Enough form me for now - but many other memories - good and bad.. hope some of the names trigger your memories?
Chris Jones 
(Welsh Wizard No 2 according to Dougie Brown.....No1 was Ray somebody a mad 4/Eng?)


----------



## Kaituo

Now then, Dougie 'Broon', from Morpeth if I recall. A real star ; I sailed with him on the Sand and Aldersgate where he was 3/E and Bar-keeper in the absence of any bar on those vessels.........however his cabin was decorated with fairy lights to create a certain ambience....
Harry Whitelaw was Mate and I was 2/O is those days with Henry Howie and Chivers as Masters.
Usually ploughing a furrow between Seven Islands and Bidston with the odd diversion to Murmansk or Narvik.

Best ship in my view was the Weir; a genuine tramp where we never knew where were going next. Harry was Master and I was mate on it for the last year it sailed under Silver Line ownership. We stayed with it until it was handed over to the Greeks at Sunderland in 1969. It was wrecked shortly afterwards as Aghios Antonios. A lovely ship although it could have done with some A/C ......... however it did have a Party Saloon at the aft end of the Boat Deck .


----------



## WilliamH

There was an appretice fitter at Smiths Docks North Shields, called Dougie Brown, when I was serving my apprenticship in 1956-61. He was from a farming family nearer to Rothbury, than Morpeth, he only went home at weekends and stay in logings in South Shields during the week. He was thin with wirery blonde hair if I remember correctly, he had an old Austin7 which he sold to a friend of mine. I wonder if it's the same Dougie Brown


----------



## Kaituo

Yes, you are right, Dougie was from The Pinfold, Rothbury not Morpeth. Your description of him sounds about right as well, although I never saw him without a ciggy in his hand.
Great Guy who never let the 0400 bar run short of cans......


----------



## harrywhitelaw

Kaituo said:


> Now then, Dougie 'Broon', from Morpeth if I recall. A real star ; I sailed with him on the Sand and Aldersgate where he was 3/E and Bar-keeper in the absence of any bar on those vessels.........however his cabin was decorated with fairy lights to create a certain ambience....
> Harry Whitelaw was Mate and I was 2/O is those days with Henry Howie and Chivers as Masters.
> Usually ploughing a furrow between Seven Islands and Bidston with the odd diversion to Murmansk or Narvik.
> 
> Best ship in my view was the Weir; a genuine tramp where we never knew where were going next. Harry was Master and I was mate on it for the last year it sailed under Silver Line ownership. We stayed with it until it was handed over to the Greeks at Sunderland in 1969. It was wrecked shortly afterwards as Aghios Antonios. A lovely ship although it could have done with some A/C ......... however it did have a Party Saloon at the aft end of the Boat Deck .


I remember Dougie Brown well. Good guy who liked his tabs and his booze.
According to my son I visited Dougie once at his home in or outside of Rothberry. My son remembers it but I'm a bit hazy. Does anyone know what happened to Dougie?
I also have very fond memories of Captain Henry Howie(known as Bad boy Howie in his Blue Funnel days). I kept in regular touch with him until he died many years ago in Duns. My daughter is named after his daughter, Avril. Iwas the last silver line master of the Silver Weir and handed her over to the Greeks at Sunderland. The Greeks handed over the Red Ensign to me (very grubby it was). My son has it now.
I look forward to more ex shipmates jogging my memory as age and drink are taking there toll on mine.
Best wishes to all, Have a Happy Easter.
Harry Whitelaw


----------



## borderreiver

I am sure I sailed with Dug on the Algol (before the Fire)
will dig out a pict of him leaving the ship in a digger bucket


----------



## Roger Gerrey

seejay said:


> Only just found this website and I haven't laughed so much in ages - reading some of the names that brought back so many memories.
> My first ship was the Fjord - I joined as 4th mate! (from RN) but soon got my 3/O's job as the in***bent (Mark "Lady" Hamilton) didn't quite live up to expectations.
> Big John Tew (Cardiff) was the master, Dave Weaver was C/O, can't remember the
> 2/O's name but he was a Bristol Channel pilot doing some sea-time. Soon afterwards we had two cadets - Eric Deakins (Grimsby) - who now lives in NZ I believe and Jon' Marten-Hale who is now an airline pilot and lives Luton way.
> Angus Mather (Gloucester shed) joined as Eng cadet and the 3 stewards (stoogies) Gordon(Capt's), Barry (Saloon with his bow tie) and "Squeaky" John (Duty mess) kept us amused!
> The C/Eng was a silver haired gent from Liverpool way, and the 2/E I think at that time was the unforgettable Dougie Brown, with his football eyes and who used to go purple when he coughed over his cigarettes! Lecky was Willy Watson (Sleepy) ... Charlie Leong joined later as 3/E and the tall young bearded 4/E had his wife aboard. The Chief Stwd was Andy? - Irishman, always had a joke and a laugh.( I believe he died in a fire aboard one of the "V" ships?) GP white crew - later replaced by Filipinos, and I can remember some other faces but can't put names to them.
> Later I also sailed on the Tweed (Mel Crawford) the Don (Capt Smith - who died on board - tragic), Eagle, Spey Bridge, Erskine Bridge and Arapaho, variously as 3/O and 2/O.
> Enough form me for now - but many other memories - good and bad.. hope some of the names trigger your memories?
> Chris Jones
> (Welsh Wizard No 2 according to Dougie Brown.....No1 was Ray somebody a mad 4/Eng?)


Hi Chris were you on the Arapaho when we went to Angola and loaded oil from a floating pipeline,discharged in Freeport and then went up to Norfok for coal where we anchored for six weeks end of 1980 into 1981 as Iwas 3/o for that trip.Lots of other ships there as well. yours Roger Gerrey


----------



## degsy

Hi seejay the CS was Andy Hunter from Carrickfergus, I wasv on her when Tommy Kirkpatrick was C/O, Captain (Johnny) Walker, C/E Alan Riley ex Safmarine.


----------



## borderreiver

Great guy was Andy Hunter sad his loss on the Algol
sailed with Tommy Kirkpatrick when he was master


----------



## glennmiddlemiss

i am a postman who delivers around rothbury, i shall try and find out about dougie brown, also i sailed on the silversand, 1972 i think, went across the north atlantic in winter, frightening it was, accommodation got stoved in by wave.


----------



## seejay

Roger Gerrey said:


> Hi Chris were you on the Arapaho when we went to Angola and loaded oil from a floating pipeline,discharged in Freeport and then went up to Norfok for coal where we anchored for six weeks end of 1980 into 1981 as Iwas 3/o for that trip.Lots of other ships there as well. yours Roger Gerrey


Hello Roger, Yes I was on the Arapaho at that time. The old man was a tall thin chap ( almost a double for Abraham Lincoln?) - who almost hit some other ships in Freeport when he turned the Arapaho about. The C/O was a young chap - quite switched on guy.
Later sailed on the Arapaho with Jim Staines (two sons and a daughter) as master, Gavin Brown as mate, a really funny jolly guy from Sunderland (two daughters) was lecky and the sparky was an old hand from Burnham (daughter - "Dawn"). All of whom had their wives on board and we had 6 or 7 children on there all told ... and the cadet looked so young he could have been one of the children. We did three trips Chesapeake Bay to Rotterdam (and Hamburg?) with coal - each time the anchorage time in the USA got longer and longer!
Chris Jones


----------



## Roger Gerrey

*Arapaho*

Hi Chris the lecky was called Frank Usher if I remember well became a superintendant I think.I remember having to call the Old man out on Christmas morning as it was blowing a hooly and there was ships dragging anchor all over the place heading for a big bridge behind us.Also the helicopter that used to come out to us was callsign Blackfoot another Indian tribe.
All the best Roger


----------



## seejay

Roger Gerrey said:


> Hi Chris the lecky was called Frank Usher if I remember well became a superintendant I think.I remember having to call the Old man out on Christmas morning as it was blowing a hooly and there was ships dragging anchor all over the place heading for a big bridge behind us.Also the helicopter that used to come out to us was callsign Blackfoot another Indian tribe.
> All the best Roger


Hi Roger - Frank Usher that's right - real nice guy. I remember the commotion around Christmas when ships were dragging everywhere - one of them just missed us by a coat of paint I believe! Were you on there when we put a play on - "Stork Trek" - all acted out by the kids?
Regards
Chris


----------



## Kaituo

*Trying Times on Tower Bridge*



harrywhitelaw said:


> I remember Dougie Brown well. Good guy who liked his tabs and his booze.
> According to my son I visited Dougie once at his home in or outside of Rothberry. My son remembers it but I'm a bit hazy. Does anyone know what happened to Dougie?
> I also have very fond memories of Captain Henry Howie(known as Bad boy Howie in his Blue Funnel days). I kept in regular touch with him until he died many years ago in Duns. My daughter is named after his daughter, Avril. Iwas the last silver line master of the Silver Weir and handed her over to the Greeks at Sunderland. The Greeks handed over the Red Ensign to me (very grubby it was). My son has it now.
> I look forward to more ex shipmates jogging my memory as age and drink are taking there toll on mine.
> Best wishes to all, Have a Happy Easter.
> Harry Whitelaw





We had some good times on Tower Bridge running a trans-Pacific round trip Vancouver - Shanghai or Taku Bar -Gladstone-Bellingham-Vancouver. Cant remember how many times we did this run but 9 month trips were not unusual.
China was a great laugh with organized readings from The Thoughts of Mao every morning and evening conducted by the local Commissar.... also you could not go ashore in Shanghai or Tanggu without proudly displaying your Mao badge.
Beer was cheap and transport always provided to the Friendship Store where we bought fur coats for sale 'elsewhere' ....... however not much market for fur in Queensland and the Yanks didn't like stuff from 'Commie China' so we usually ended up giving stuff away to the Vancouver Ladies.....
Harry Whitelaw was Master on the Tower Bridge at that time and I was Mate. Chief Engineer was a Welsh guy called Greenaway but dont remember the others and for the life of me can't remember if we had Indian or Chinese crew ...... maybe Harry can remember ?
Anyway, found a nice black and white pic of the Tower Bridge steaming into Vancouver under Lions Gate Bridge. I have a feeling the pic has been touched up with Photoshop as I never remember the hull looking so clean !

Iain M


----------



## Roger Gerrey

Hi Chris
Can't remember the play but remember a horse racing night when we were loading oil over in Angola from a floating pipeline and we had a husband and 
wife on board from the oil installation so they could have a good time .
Also going across to another of our ships in Norfolk playing a set of bagpipes we had made up with a tape recorder inside.
I joined the fire service in 1983 and am still there and have enjoyed it immensly,did a job swap in 1995 with a firefighter in Queensland for 12 months it was great and we hope to retire there in the next couple of years.
All the best Roger


----------



## ccurtis1

seejay said:


> Hello Roger, Yes I was on the Arapaho at that time. The old man was a tall thin chap ( almost a double for Abraham Lincoln?) - who almost hit some other ships in Freeport when he turned the Arapaho about. The C/O was a young chap - quite switched on guy.
> Later sailed on the Arapaho with Jim Staines (two sons and a daughter) as master, Gavin Brown as mate, a really funny jolly guy from Sunderland (two daughters) was lecky and the sparky was an old hand from Burnham (daughter - "Dawn"). All of whom had their wives on board and we had 6 or 7 children on there all told ... and the cadet looked so young he could have been one of the children. We did three trips Chesapeake Bay to Rotterdam (and Hamburg?) with coal - each time the anchorage time in the USA got longer and longer!
> Chris Jones


The Sparks I think would be Denis Passmore. He , when I sailed with him on Arapaho, organised all of the horse racing nights and introduced us all to an RN game of "Uckers". Frank Usher last heard, was running a newsagent/tobacconist's in Sunderland. Gavin I believe emigrated to Vancouver with his Canadian wife and had command of a ferry. Anybody have any idea what happened to Captain Mike Dickens (the egg on legs), or Joe Townes the 2/E.
Regards


----------



## harrywhitelaw

Kaituo said:


> We had some good times on Tower Bridge running a trans-Pacific round trip Vancouver - Shanghai or Taku Bar -Gladstone-Bellingham-Vancouver. Cant remember how many times we did this run but 9 month trips were not unusual.
> China was a great laugh with organized readings from The Thoughts of Mao every morning and evening conducted by the local Commissar.... also you could not go ashore in Shanghai or Tanggu without proudly displaying your Mao badge.
> Beer was cheap and transport always provided to the Friendship Store where we bought fur coats for sale 'elsewhere' ....... however not much market for fur in Queensland and the Yanks didn't like stuff from 'Commie China' so we usually ended up giving stuff away to the Vancouver Ladies.....
> Harry Whitelaw was Master on the Tower Bridge at that time and I was Mate. Chief Engineer was a Welsh guy called Greenaway but dont remember the others and for the life of me can't remember if we had Indian or Chinese crew ...... maybe Harry can remember ?
> Anyway, found a nice black and white pic of the Tower Bridge steaming into Vancouver under Lions Gate Bridge. I have a feeling the pic has been touched up with Photoshop as I never remember the hull looking so clean !
> 
> Iain M


More memories from the Tower Bridge! When we first sailed into Shanghai port, as Master; I had to quote thoughts of Mao to the the entire crew. After that the Commisar done. The Mao badges and "little red book" were given to my son on my return home, and he still has them. I also remember that the cabin doors weren't allowed to be locked as Chinese officials stated there were no thieves in China. Otherwise there was no real trouble in China although the crew (including my self) had to be careful when ashore. I am also pretty sure we had an Indian crew on board the Tower Bridge. Dollars could anything from shanghai at that time. 

Harry


----------



## Kaituo

*Shanghai 1967*



harrywhitelaw said:


> More memories from the Tower Bridge! When we first sailed into Shanghai port, as Master; I had to quote thoughts of Mao to the the entire crew. After that the Commisar done. The Mao badges and "little red book" were given to my son on my return home, and he still has them. I also remember that the cabin doors weren't allowed to be locked as Chinese officials stated there were no thieves in China. Otherwise there was no real trouble in China although the crew (including my self) had to be careful when ashore. I am also pretty sure we had an Indian crew on board the Tower Bridge. Dollars could anything from shanghai at that time.
> 
> Harry


Apart from being 'no thieves in China' the workers managed to discharge 36,000 tons on wheat by hand ! Shovelling it into sacks which were then lifted out by shore cranes..........Tower Bridge being gearless.
I suppose the martial music they had blaring out of dockside loudspeakers 24hrs a day helped concentrate their minds.......



Iain M


----------



## litavan

Very happy to see so many ex-Silverline hands bringing back so many old names and memories. I have been reading through them all again and they certainly bring back some very good ones and some sad. 

I was on the Algol when we had the fire sailing as 3/0, and remember quite clearly C/Stwd Andy Hunter & R/O Jude Naroona, the 4/E that died, his name i dont recall. All were excellent blokes and were sadly missed.

Lets keep this thread going, maybe we can name "all" ex-Silverline hands over the coming years?

I gave up the sea in 2002 and came ashore working for LOC in Singapore, and funnly enough was lucky to see the old "Bandama" at anchor about 18 months back in Singapore, i was on her as cadet, many moons ago, having the time of my life on the beaches near Abidjan?? They were good times.

All the best - Vaughan Williams


----------



## ccurtis1

Litavan, here are a few "Silverline" hands from th 60's through to "V" Ships in the 90's.
Captains:- Hopkins, Walker, Safe, Tuddenham, Lowdon, Ron Hill, Jim Staines, Ian Harrison, Colin McClean, Mike Dickens, Bev ****
C/O's:- Bryn Margerison, Paul Wakeling, Colin Overall, Gavin Brown, Ian McClean, Roger Wright, Tony Green
C/E's:- Alfy Crowther, Jack Waites, Bob Ronald, George Ferdinand, Albert Trotter, Ted Greenaway, Matty Jack, Len Dewar, Cyril Staines, Alf Robinson, Simon Robinson, Pat Robinson, Roy Pye, Neil Widdas, Mike Gardiner, Kenny Pearce, Jack Coyle
2/E's:- Trevor Davidson, Stan Watson, Freddy Johnson, Denis Barker, John Doyle, Les Robertson, Joe Townes, Dave Whitter, Dave Arrowsmith, Dave Miller (who was on the Altanin during the rescue by Jon Snow and always in the days after greeted everyone with the expression, "Shake the hand, that shook the hand, that felt Anna Fords gadget" He used a rather cruder term than gadget so use your imagination.
3/E's:- Tony (the Prince of Darkness) Blackwood, Charlie Leong, Angus Mather, Wayne Scott, Alan Stoddart, Derek Bell, Ray Lutton, Dave Robson, (Doc) Livingston Brown, Steve (Aesop, Splitters) Cogger, Billy Graham
Elect/RO's:- Denis Passmore, Frank Usher, Steve Bell, Dave Lane, Carlos Villalanda. On the Crag in the 60's we had an old hand 2/E from Dene Line who sailed as electrician as he was something of a hero, Bert (maybe Hamp) MBE
If I can recall more, I will post


----------



## litavan

Thanks for the list of names, quite a number i do remember. A few have sprung to mind from the early years:-
Silverfjord: (1977) Capt Jenkins. R/O we used to call "Paddy" young bloke with a big mop of curly hair from Ireland. Pete Jones 3/0 and the 2/0 was married to an ex-page three girl from the Sun newspaper.
Algol: (1982 - time of the fire): i think it was Capt. Jimmy Wyness and the C/O was Bruce Firth.
I think i still have a collection at home of the "Silverline" monthly newsletter with crewing lists attcahed. If they are still were i think they are i shall dig them out and put even more names for people to remember. This will only happen in June/July as currently working on wreck removal offshore Taiwan as a P&I Club rep.

Brgds all - Vaughan Williams


----------



## borderreiver

Found a pic of Dug brown leaving the Alkes in Mexico
with the 4 eng Guy Falkes
pic taken on a small 110 film from a dstance 
great fellow.


----------



## Steven Lamb

Hello to all you Ex Silverline lads.
I was at Fleetwood college doing my sparks ticket with Ian Partington who I believe joined Silverline when we left
Anybody remember the rascal ! and his whereabout these days pls ?

All the best
Steve


----------



## chris thompson195

ccurtis1 said:


> Litavan, here are a few "Silverline" hands from th 60's through to "V" Ships in the 90's.
> Captains:- Hopkins, Walker, Safe, Tuddenham, Lowdon, Ron Hill, Jim Staines, Ian Harrison, Colin McClean, Mike Dickens, Bev ****
> C/O's:- Bryn Margerison, Paul Wakeling, Colin Overall, Gavin Brown, Ian McClean, Roger Wright, Tony Green
> C/E's:- Alfy Crowther, Jack Waites, Bob Ronald, George Ferdinand, Albert Trotter, Ted Greenaway, Matty Jack, Len Dewar, Cyril Staines, Alf Robinson, Simon Robinson, Pat Robinson, Roy Pye, Neil Widdas, Mike Gardiner, Kenny Pearce, Jack Coyle
> 2/E's:- Trevor Davidson, Stan Watson, Freddy Johnson, Denis Barker, John Doyle, Les Robertson, Joe Townes, Dave Whitter, Dave Arrowsmith, Dave Miller (who was on the Altanin during the rescue by Jon Snow and always in the days after greeted everyone with the expression, "Shake the hand, that shook the hand, that felt Anna Fords gadget" He used a rather cruder term than gadget so use your imagination.
> 3/E's:- Tony (the Prince of Darkness) Blackwood, Charlie Leong, Angus Mather, Wayne Scott, Alan Stoddart, Derek Bell, Ray Lutton, Dave Robson, (Doc) Livingston Brown, Steve (Aesop, Splitters) Cogger, Billy Graham
> Elect/RO's:- Denis Passmore, Frank Usher, Steve Bell, Dave Lane, Carlos Villalanda. On the Crag in the 60's we had an old hand 2/E from Dene Line who sailed as electrician as he was something of a hero, Bert (maybe Hamp) MBE
> If I can recall more, I will post


Hi all 
I have a few more to add to the list,what about Frankie Moorcroft old man when I was on the Fjord,Yorky Thompson(no relation) our lieutenant comander in the RNR.
John Wright2/E,the last time I saw John was the first time the tall ships came to the Tyne in 1980 something,he was sailing as chief on oil rig supply boats(he was'nt impressed with them either).
Harry Hindmarsh3/E,I was his junior for one short trip on the Sand, he had the same speech "slur" as Eddie Hall,I was told the first time they met Eddie thought he was taking the mick!!
Sammy Jones 3/E, the first person I met in Silver line, and Dave Buckland the lecky, of Llandaff same as Frankie Moorcroft,who else could drink Gin like Dave?
Sam the cook who used to bake stotties for those of us on the poop at 6am with a beer in our hands,Billy Gardener who stashed everything at the back of the cupboard shelf,when he was at home!!
Others that I recall Paul Lewis2/O,who's wife Nancy hated getting french Canadian operaters when you phoned the UK,Bob Sharp2 or 3/O,Ronnie Nicholson3/E,John Cochrane3/E and last but not least Pete Mangleshot from Wembley but now of Trimley St Martin drinking in the 'and in 'and, Les Robertson and I spent a great weekend with him back in a time when flares were flares and we all had great big pointy collars on our shirts.
There are a couple of others on my profile as well.
Cheers for now

Chris


----------



## ccurtis1

Hi Chris,
Never sailed with Yorky, but he was legend in Silver Line and Dave Whitter used to regale us with tales about him. Some other names to conjure with. Cap Jock Riddell who I believe went on to Warsash as a lecturer. Mike Lazonby, whom I sailed with when he was both Mate and Master, and John Lowe, who was Master on the Arapaho when I was there. Of course from the old days, Eddie Skinner and Jimmy Denton who both went on to higher things and Jim Punton who left Silver Line for the Palm Line and then the ill fated Gulf East. I'm having a couple of pints with Les Robertson this week (He is the engineer on Tyne tugs) so I will remind him of you. Ricky Webb is another I have lost contact with. He went ashore in Barrow, his home town and started his own electrical business, but moved on. I have great memories of Silver Line and though never meeting some characters mentioned (ie Duggy Brown, Dave Whitter was always a fund of information about them), I knew of them. Incidentally, Dave Whitter last heard of was Chief Engineer for a national hospital group.
Regards
Colin


----------



## caseman

Whilst not exactly within the era mostly covered by this thread, I sailed on the 'Silverburn' as R/O from May 1957 until April 1958 when she was sold to Scindia Line in Bombay and we were flown home. On board were Capt N H Bloye, C/O F Hewitt, 2/O E R Alton and T Lindsay, 3/O B Watson and Cadets Bannister, Matthews and Young.
Worst part of that trip after loading timber on the BC coast, was the 21 days from Honolulu to Sydney at top speed of 9 knots. Day after day of 10 minute log entries 'No Sigs'. Arrive in Sydney and pubs all close at 6pm. Still, we all look back on these days and think they were some of the best in our lives.
Cheers
David/G4CMQ


----------



## ccurtis1

How could I ever miss out Paul Malone who went on to become Master, and now lives, I believe, in Curacao. PCS TommyWilson, Peter Smalldon and Albert RN. Sorry, I cannot recall his surname, but he was universally known as Albert RN. Another legend, whom I never met but knew about was "Crackers Malarky", not his real name but again universallly known as Crackers.
Regards


----------



## chris thompson195

Hi all,
For those of us of a NE persuassion,tonight's chrony announces the 80th birthday of one illustrious Captain Harry Whitelaw.
Now I hope he is buying the drink tonight cause I cant remember the birthday free drinks on the Fjord,unless of course he joined late on in 73.
Congratulations Harry, by god you were just a bairn when the photo was taken,nice to see the ears keeping the cap out of your eyes!
best wishes
Chris


----------



## ccurtis1

Never met Harry though I feel I should know him as I was in Silver Line for many years at about the same time.
So happy birthday Harry, have a good one
Kind regards
CCurtis1


----------



## Andy Biegala

*Some Further Notes on the Arapaho 1980*

Hi all

I'm Andy Biegala and I can add to Chris's notes on Arapaho 1980 earlier in this forum.

I joined Arapaho in New Orleans early in 1980 and stayed aboard for seven months leaving in time for college in September. It was an incredible trip full of incidents.

The trip had no less than five wives and six children including:

Captain Staines and spouse plus his daughter and two sons
R/O Dennis Passmore and his wife June and Dawn his daughter.
Lecky Frank Usher with his wife and their two daughters.

Chris had his own wife there and the C/O was Gavin Brown with his wife who joined at the same time as myself.

Half way through the trip another cadet joined as Chris says. He was so young looking that it was not long before he was nicknamed "smally boy".(Sorry but cannot remember his real name).

On leave in New Orleans I bought a 10 gallon hat and was subsequently given the nickname "tex".

The ship loaded grain and animal feeds for Amsterdam. One thing I remember was a floating crane called "Kevin" or "The Kevin" which was steam powered. In operation it produced so much steam that you could literally not see what was going on at times as it totally clouded out the deck.

After discharge in Amsterdam we hold cleaned en-route to Norfolk Virginia and our football season started. I well remember the great games we had nightly until the hold was finally filled with coal which we took to Dunkirk. I also remember a trip to a British Military cemetery at Dunkirk.

Afterwards we were back to the Mississippi and Baton Rouge this time. Had a trip to the top of the State Capital Building with a fantastic view of the Mississippi and also bought an elaborate three piece suit and a Gestapo type leather coat from a closing down sale. The trousers were too long so I used an office stapler to temporarily shorten them.

We loaded for Amsterdam again and I remember a trip to Delft whist there.

The football season started again after discharge and continued as we made our way back to Norfolk where we ended up in the coal queue again. By this time it was high summer, the queue was considerably longer and we had quite a few trips ashore. Often we would take a lifeboat ashore to the beach.

We also did a trip to Busch Gardens, a leisure park which had a big roller coaster called the Loch Ness monster.

When we got back we found that the pump man had accidentally flooded the pump room and there was metres of water in it.

Luckily Chris was an ex navy diver and we had some friends ashore that lent us diving gear and we were able to block the exterior pipe and begin the process of pumping out and repairing the damage. In order to do this we had to move a lot of water ballast about and put the ship head down and leaning to starboard. I was on anchor watch the night we did this and over the course of the night and early morning the ship gradually assumed this new position. It must have looked to other vessels as if we were about to take our final plunge aka titanic! 

Just after dawn a coastguard sea king helicopter approached us and called us up on the VHF asking if we were all right. I said we were just conducting a routine operation. At that moment the electricity failed as the generator water intake came clear of the water!!

Fortunately we fixed everything and restored the trim to normal. As far as I now this incident never came to the attention of any office or administrative officialdom.

The wait was so long I got all my correspondence course finished and started to make a model of the ship out of old charts. IT was coming along quite well until I papier mashayed the hull and it bent out of shape.

When we finally got under way Chris wanted me to get rid of it and the cut up charts that were still on the bridge, so we chucked it over the starboard bridge wing. To our surprise it landed upright and the last we saw of it she was bobbing up and down in our wake! I think of these times often and like to think my little arapaho is still out there in the Atlantic, warped and distorted but still defiantly afloat!!

We finally made it to Dunkirk and I left to go to my last college phase at Plymouth with a heavy heart as it had been a great trip with lots of fun and the best companions in the world. I wore my stapled up three piece suit, my gestapo coat and my ten gallon hat and passed unopposed through Dover due to an immigration officers strike.

Towards the end of the year I received a wonderful gift from the Staines family of a photo album with loads of annotated photos of the trip. Included are lifeboat and beach pictures, numerous parties, old cars and windmills at Delft, a priceless shot of Captain Staines and our C/E pouring over a colourful chart of Busch Gardens, complete with Cartoon Loch Ness monster, and smally boy leaning to one side as the ship rolled!!

It remains one of my most cherished possessions.

Apologies for the long post but a lot of great people have been left out. Hope this will remind them of some great times and flush out some more Silver Liners!


----------



## litavan

Andy; 

very nice story of your time on the Arapaho. I never had the chance to sail on her, but i do remember seeing the vessel in Amsterdam, it must have been July 1980 as we were moored astern of her. I was 3/0 at the time on board the "Carisle", arrving from Sri-Racha (Thailand) with a full load of bulk soya-bean i think?

Hopefully in June or July this year, i shall be able to insert some names of officers & crew taken from the Silverline Monthly Newsletters, which i think i still have at my home in Medan, Indonesia.

Very best to all old Silverliner's.
Captain Vaughan Williams. MNI.


----------



## Andy Biegala

*Carisle in Amsterdam*

Hi Vaughan

I was on board in Amsterdam when the Carisle was moored in the next berth and came aboard for a visit. I think by that time we had our full compliment of 11 family members.


----------



## ccurtis1

Andy, Re the flooding of the Arapahos' pump room. 
There were some quite serious after effects of the flooding a couple of years later, when we loaded North Sea crude at Hounds Point for Canada. It was the first time she had loaded oil for a few years. It took quite a while to re-instate the Nakakita gear for loading, but we just managed to get away with it. The problems arose during discharge, when the couplings on the pumps ran hot, and I mean really hot with smoke billowing from one pump. The 2nd mate was "Nearcollision" (Nykolyscyn, spelling) and he stopped the pumps on the emergency stop. We managed to complete discharge on one pump and stripped the other down with great difficulty, using oxy-acetylene in the pump room. Everyones fundemental orifice was going half a crown a tanner during this period. We lost the integrity of the pump room to engine room when stripping the intermediate shafting out. In hindsight, it would have been expedient to report the flooding at the time and taken corrective action then. It really was very "hairy"
Regards


----------



## Andy Biegala

Hi CCurtis

An interesting post.

After finishing college I went back to Arapaho as 3/O. We loaded oil in Tunisia and discharged in the Cayman Islands. We had no problems in the pumproom at that time which would have been about a year later.

Do you think it likely the problems you experienced were related but took longer to kick in?

Regards


----------



## uskside

Hi Vaughan
I was on Silvercrag December 1962 We sailed back from Canada there was an almighty crack sound off the coast of New Foundland. 
We limped back to Newport Dry Dock, and Stayed there all over Xmas


----------



## uskside

uskside said:


> Hi Vaughan
> I was on Silvercrag December 1962 We sailed back from Canada there was an almighty crack sound off the coast of New Foundland.
> We limped back to Newport Dry Dock, and Stayed there all over Xmas


I lived 10 miles from Newport very handy


----------



## ccurtis1

Hi Andy, 
Re post 130. It was 1982 when we loaded oil on the Arapaho and I think it was Sullem Voe, where the load Master was Albert Fleck , an old Silver Liner.
The Arapaho had been on the grain run, Mississippi to Amsterdam for quite some time when I relieved Mike Gardiner in Amsterdam, reason I had a DCE and Mike didn't. Old Man was Mike Dickens, and the Mate, Colin Overall. General concensus was that the pump room flooding caused the problems with the pumps. We only had about 5 days to get her ready for oil cargo, and we just about made it.
Great ship, but not without her problems. Frank Usher left after that voyage to become Electrical Super't. Dennis Passmore was the RO. I know it was 1982, because in New Orleans we got a message from the Company saying that all wives and family had to be repatriated as Arapaho was to be requisitioned by the MOD to carry fresh water for the Falklands campaign. Fortunately for us on board, it didn't happen
Regards


----------



## uskside

litavan said:


> Is there anybody out there who used to sail on the Silver Line ships in the 70's to 80's??
> 
> Would like to have some information on their ships if possible, pictures etc..
> 
> Ex Silver Line myself, any old ship mates still around, please get in touch.
> 
> Vaughan Williams...
> 
> (Ex Fleetwood Nautical College)..


Hi Litivan
I sailed on Silver crag December 1962 / April 1963 there are photos of her about, If you cant find site I will look for you, shr was ore carrier.


----------



## johnny whiting

Only just came across this site by accident .I am John Whiting ex 5th Engineer.Done my apprenticeship with Guy Faulkes in Colchester with Gec Paxman Diesels 1974 -78.My first ship was taking over from Guy in Montreal on the Silvertweed Dec 78.Looking at your photo I think I know Who is the driver especially with hair like that.Its got to be Paul Thomas the R.O who was also on the Silvertweed .I have a few good tales about the two of us.My first trip on the Silvertweed was one I will never forget as we had air start explosion in engine room which blew off Mick the 4ths knee cap.I was blown across the plates as the cranckcase door blew.We had to call Russian ship for doctors to operate on Micks knee and they were completely pissed out their heads.Luckily Mick was ok!Was also on Carisle June 79-Sept 79 and Erskine Bridge Feb 80-Mar 80 as 5th eng.Be nice to catch up with some old shipmates!Looking at my discharge book the master of the Silvertweed and Erskine Bridge was Captain Walker.By the way if anyone remembers Paul Thomas the RO from Nottingham,he emigrated to Oz and was an RO for Sydney Harbour for some years,he was a good mate of mine!Also remember 4th eng Lyndsey who loved his beer!(Silvertweed Dec 78-Mar 79)


----------



## johnny whiting

*Att of Borderreiver*



borderreiver said:


> Found a pic of Dug brown leaving the Alkes in Mexico
> with the 4 eng Guy Falkes
> pic taken on a small 110 film from a dstance
> great fellow.


Have posted message 6th June regarding your photo of Dug Brown.From Johnny Whiting .


----------



## PeteCarey

I was with Silverline from December '70 until July '74. My first ship, as a deck boy (GP3), was the Silvershore and we sailed to 'Sept Illes' in Canada for Iron Ore in the form of marbles.
Other ships were the eagle, falcon, eid and i'll have to look the others up along with dates in my old log book.


----------



## Kaituo

*Belated Birthday Wishes*



chris thompson195 said:


> Hi all,
> For those of us of a NE persuassion,tonight's chrony announces the 80th birthday of one illustrious Captain Harry Whitelaw.
> Now I hope he is buying the drink tonight cause I cant remember the birthday free drinks on the Fjord,unless of course he joined late on in 73.
> Congratulations Harry, by god you were just a bairn when the photo was taken,nice to see the ears keeping the cap out of your eyes!
> best wishes
> Chris


Haven't checked this site for a while but cant miss wishing Harry Whitelaw a Happy 80th and hope he had a few jars to celebrate. Pity The Jungle is no longer in existence, but I suppose there's a second best in North Shields where the beer and the 'entertainment' is acceptable? ?

Anyway I'll have a beer for him tonight......

Can anyone with a good memory remember the name of the well-spoken but short Master who sailed on the ore carriers in the mid '60s. He needed a box to stand on to see over the dodgers on the bridge wings...........
I sailed with him on the Aldersgate to Lulea a couple of times and he would make a point of wearing all his WWII medals when we were going thru the Kiel Canal.........

Good picture of Dougie Brown. Looks same as when I last saw him in 1965....

Iain M


----------



## chris thompson195

Kaituo said:


> Haven't checked this site for a while but cant miss wishing Harry Whitelaw a Happy 80th and hope he had a few jars to celebrate. Pity The Jungle is no longer in existence, but I suppose there's a second best in North Shields where the beer and the 'entertainment' is acceptable? ?
> 
> Anyway I'll have a beer for him tonight......
> 
> Can anyone with a good memory remember the name of the well-spoken but short Master who sailed on the ore carriers in the mid '60s. He needed a box to stand on to see over the dodgers on the bridge wings...........
> I sailed with him on the Aldersgate to Lulea a couple of times and he would make a point of wearing all his WWII medals when we were going thru the Kiel Canal.........
> 
> Good picture of Dougie Brown. Looks same as when I last saw him in 1965....
> 
> Iain M


could the old man have been Frankie Moorcroft? Cant remember if he was well spoken but as I recall he was fond of scrambled egg on his cap,might have been him.
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Kaituo

chris thompson195 said:


> could the old man have been Frankie Moorcroft? Cant remember if he was well spoken but as I recall he was fond of scrambled egg on his cap,might have been him.
> Cheers
> Chris


After a rake thru some old Discharge Books last night I see it was Capt. Elfed Lewis.... I should have remembered as I sailed with him later on the Tower Bridge just before he retired.
There were a lot of Welsh guys in Silver Line at that time, the most notorious being the Marine Superintendent, Capt. Jones....... who would strike fear in the hearts of many brave Masters and Mates.


Iain M


----------



## ccurtis1

Captain Jones and Norman Tuddenham, legend has it didn't get on, something about Normans favourite chair in the lounge and Cap Jones daughter sitting in it. (One of the ore wagons in the sixties)


----------



## donald lloyd

ccurtis1 said:


> Come on you old Silver Liners. There are lots of people whom we sailed with who are cworth a comment. Cap Ronnie Safe (the only Master serving with the MN who had a certificate to say that he was sane!!!!, his words) C/E Albert Trotter, Cap Don Troop (was he ever sober?) Albert RN the Chief Steward, Tommy Wilson, another chief steward, Billy Graham, no not that Billy Graham, this one an engineer. lets get this up and running


anyone remember Capt Norman Tuddenham? i sailed with him on the Silverdon in 74/75


----------



## davidhab

Hi All does anyone remember any of the following masters; Captains, William Black or Irvine Ritchie also the late C/O Tony Ross all served on the Carrick Kestrel of Sealions Shipping Ltd 1975 - 1977. Not sure if they sailed when she was with Silverline.


----------



## ccurtis1

Norman Tuddenham was a character the likes of which I don't think we will see much of again. He featured as Master in one of Michael Palins around the world in 80 days episodes, and I thought he had mellowed somewhat, but that of course could have been the influence of his good lady who was sailing with him. In mixed company on the Taabo, he was struggling to keep his language moderate, and turned to the Chief Engineer Albert Trotter, and enquired of him, "Whats that polite word for sh1te Albert" "Excretia" replied the Chief. "Aye , thats the word" said Norman then carried on using the fruity language anyway.


----------



## Ian Kemp

*Silvermain*



harrywhitelaw said:


> I've just been reading comments posted on the Silverline site (using my son's computer) and have recognised many names from my colourful past!!!!
> I'm long retired (coming up to the big 80), but my memory is still as sharp as a whisky and water. If anyone wants to pick my brains drop a reply.


Hi Harry don,t know if you remember me but I was 2/E on the Main, Roy Jenkins was the Old Man , you were sailing as Supernumery from Panama City Florida and Tommy Wright (Mate) threw a wobbler as we were sailing up past Bermuda and had to be landed. Daz Philips was the Chief Steward. We discharged in Edingburgh, (Leith). Yorkie Thomson joined as C/E .


----------



## Ian Kemp

Vince Gorny said:


> Good Evening One & All!
> 
> Can't say as I remember any of you chaps that have left messages here - but certainly recall some of the 'characters' that some of you have mentioned!
> 
> No doubt many of you Silver Line chaps will remember some of the names I'm going to mention here too!
> 
> Just looking through my Discharge Book now - joined "Silvercove" in Singapore in October, 1975 - left a month later in Hamburg - booked signed by the "Grocer" - no doubt long gone, but an absolute Gentleman by the name of Johnny Mcateer. One of the first Ships through Suez when it re-opened in 1975 - and got War-Bonus for going through!
> 
> Then "Silverclyde" in Birkenhead - December, 1975 - with Don Troup as the Old Man - who paid off in Cristobal - and relieved by none other that "Tuddy" Tuddenham! The Mate was Tony Green, who I became very good friends with - and who unfortunately passed away two years ago - God Bless him! I'm afraid good old Tony's fondness for 'The Famouse Grouse' was the end of him!
> 
> We did B'head, Corpus Christi, Panama, Japan, then returned to Baltimore where I left, prior to her going to the Great Lakes.
> 
> Joined 'Silver Eirik' at Kiel for the run to Europoort - Gdansk - Old Man was one Arthur Lowden! Geordie chap - very pleasant fellow, who used to go home loaded down to the gun'ls with "swag" from the Ship - radios, anything he could lay his hands on! And another - one Tommy Kirkpatrick! There's a name that no doubt many will remember???? Remeber the Mate at that time was Tony Burton, who lives in Wells or Glastonbury - and Bev ****, who relieved him, became the Old Man on the 'Altanin' - and got shot up in the Shat-Al-Arab - and abandoned the Ship there - in the company of John Snow (now Channel 4 News) - and the rest of the Officers and Crew!
> 
> Ended my Silver Line Days on the "Alva Sea" - Mike Guy being the Old man, who was at my wedding, 26 years ago, and with whom I still keep in touch. And the next Old Man being Jimmy Wyness who took over from Mike when he left the Ship in Ancona.
> 
> Good days - anyone remember the wonderful Miss Sally Smithers as she was then? Captain Corneius and one 'Ginger' Moxley in Personnel???
> 
> Amazing how it all comes back to you - more than 30 years ago too!
> 
> Kind Regards to anyone who recalls me!
> 
> Vince.


I joined Silver line in 1971 and sailed on the Silvershore, Ted Greenway and Albert Trotter were the C/E's, Tuddy was the old man and throw a wobbler when we had two ladies of the night from Biorknhead sail round trip with us from Birkenhead to Nouhadibou to Hartlepool. They were taken ashore on a Saturday morning to court and although Tuddy wanted them to get life sentences they were told by the magistrate to go home. 
Then sailed on the Silvermain with L. Ellison and then Yorkie (don't call me chief) Thompson. Roy Jenkins and Harry Whitelaw where the old men. Tommy Wright (Mate) had a "nervous breakdown" and was landed in Bermuda. Daz Phillips was the C/S.
Then joined the infamous Binsnes, later Silvertweed, as C/E. During the second voyage from Rotterdam to India whilst taking bunkers in Ceuta had a major damage to the Starboard engine so had to do the rest of the voyage on the one engine. John Tew was Captain, Les Wynn was 2/E, colin McLean Mate, Bill Cowle C/S.
In between the two voyages of the Tweed sailed on the Osprey, Norman Evans was Captain and Bev **** Mate.
After the Tweed did a stint on the Eirik, mostly laid up in Rotterdam as no cargo from Poland. Arthur Lowden was Capt, Les Wynn 2/E.
Then joined Silverdon in Aussie taking over from Yorkie who relieved me about 5 months later as I transferred to Monte Carlo to work in the newbuilding department on the Seto Bridge (Arapaho) and the Bandama and Taabo.
In 1977 moved to Silver Line London as a Superintendent working with Eddie Hall, Eddie Skinner, Geoff Painter, Bill Anthony, Geoff Axcell and Mike Smith. In 1981 transferred to Navcot in New York to oversee the Axel Johnson Tankers, plus IMI ships. Then moved to LA to work with Sitmar Cruises before they were purchased by Princess, relocated to New York and then finally to V Ships Miami where I retired in 2005.
Worked with Bruce Firth and Mike Robinson in Miami, also Steve Fielder.
Too many people to remember all of their names, but recall Mel Crawford, Ronnie Safe, Tommy Kirkpatrick, Alan Smith, Willie Greenfield, Dave Buckland, Wynn Davis, John Knight (works for Princess in LA) Paul Malone, now in Curacao.


----------



## Ian Kemp

litavan said:


> Is there anybody out there who used to sail on the Silver Line ships in the 70's to 80's??
> 
> Would like to have some information on their ships if possible, pictures etc..
> 
> Ex Silver Line myself, any old ship mates still around, please get in touch.
> 
> Vaughan Williams...
> 
> (Ex Fleetwood Nautical College)..


I joined Silver Line in 1971, first ship was Silvershore, then Silvermain, Silvertweed ex Binsnes, Silver Osprey, Silver Eirik and finally Silverdon in 1976 before coming ashore as a superintendent in the London Office. Transferred to Navcot Corporation New York in 1981 and then to Sitmar Cruises in 1987, back to Navcot Corporation (forerunner of V ships USA) in 1989 when sitmar was sold to Princess Cruises. In 1999 transferred to V Ships Florida in Miami and remained there until retiring in 2005.

Shipmates who come to mind : Ted Greenway, Albert Trotter, Lionel Ellison, Yorkie Thompson, Ron Safe, Tuddy, Frankie Moorcraft, Arthur Lowden, Mel Crawford, Bob Sydney, Alan Smith, Tommy Kirkpatrick, Roy Jenkins, Colin Mc Clean, John Robinson, Paul Malone, Bruce Firth, Mike Robinson, Kit Shipley, Harry Whitelaw. Les Wynn, Dave Trotter
Ron Stevens, Tony Blackwood, Dave Buckland, Gwyn Davies, John Knight,
Ray McCallister plus many more whom I cannot bring to mind.

Happy days and some hard ones also

Ian Kemp
Naples Florida


----------



## ccurtis1

Hi Ian
Was Laurie Harding with you in the States? He was C/E on the Clyde, then went into the London Office and then disappeared Stateside. There were two Lawries Harding around at the time, Cleall-Harding and simply Harding. The latter was a smashing lad I think from Bolton originally.
Regards
Colin Curtis


----------



## Ian Kemp

ccurtis1 said:


> Hi Ian
> Was Laurie Harding with you in the States? He was C/E on the Clyde, then went into the London Office and then disappeared Stateside. There were two Lawries Harding around at the time, Cleall-Harding and simply Harding. The latter was a smashing lad I think from Bolton originally.
> Regards
> Colin Curtis


Yes Laurie and I worked together in Navcot Office in New York looking after the Axel Johnson ships. Unfortunately after about 2 years Axel Johnson got out of shipping and Laurie had to leave, joining Stolt Nielsen in Connecticut. He then moved with Stolt to Panama City FL and then to Houston. as far as I know he is still working for them. The other Harding was Laurie Cleall-Harding don,t know what became of him. I think Laurie Harding was originally from Rhodesia but lived for some time in Scotland. 
I did the Drydock on the Clyde in Singapore when Laurie was the C/E.


----------



## Ian Kemp

ccurtis1 said:


> Don Troupe another just a little too fond of the wee goldies. He was master on Taabo with Albert Trotter the C/E. Cap Troupe was relieved by Ronnie Safe who professed to having a certificate stating that he was sane. So sorry to hear of Tony Green, a sad loss. Wasn't it Jim Moxley in personnel and wasn't Steve Pile in personnel about that time too. Jim Punton was in the office about that time and left to join the ill fated "Gulf East" You are correct Vince, good days indeed


Yes Jim Moxley was in personnel, Eric Holden was the Personnel Director of the whole group. Steve Pile who lived in Boreham Wood broke his leg in 1981 and died of complications, he was only in his early twenties and was a Chelsea fan. We used to ride the underground together to Burnt Oak.
Jim punton was a good boss, very fair minded if we had been out on a ship for drydock or repairs he would tell us, finish your paperwork and take a couple of days off.


----------



## borderreiver

What happend to A Warwick in New York. I spoke to his brother Captain Warwick who told me he is still out in the USA
Chris James


----------



## ccurtis1

borderreiver said:


> What happend to A Warwick in New York. I spoke to his brother Captain Warwick who told me he is still out in the USA
> Chris James


Which Captain Warwick Chris ? I sailed with Captain Eldon (Don) Warwick, son of Commodore Bill Warwick of Cunard, and brother of Captain Ron Warwick again of Cunard. There is a younger brother, David, who runs his own business in the US Gulf.
Don was Master on Cenargo tonnage, managed by "V" Ships in their Southampton office.
Or are you speaking of another Captain Warwick???
Regards


----------



## borderreiver

This is another brother of Ron Warwick
He used to come on board in New York when the sat 55 went there.
mainly doing agency work.


----------



## ccurtis1

Chris, are you the friend of Tony Attwood ???
Regards


----------



## ccurtis1

borderreiver said:


> This is another brother of Ron Warwick
> He used to come on board in New York when the sat 55 went there.
> mainly doing agency work.


Chris
I am almost sure that the man in question is the younger brother of Don and Ron, namely David, and as I said previously, he has his own business in one of the US Gulf ports, with Agency work a part of it.
Regards


----------



## ccurtis1

Ian Kemp said:


> Yes Laurie and I worked together in Navcot Office in New York looking after the Axel Johnson ships. Unfortunately after about 2 years Axel Johnson got out of shipping and Laurie had to leave, joining Stolt Nielsen in Connecticut. He then moved with Stolt to Panama City FL and then to Houston. as far as I know he is still working for them. The other Harding was Laurie Cleall-Harding don,t know what became of him. I think Laurie Harding was originally from Rhodesia but lived for some time in Scotland.
> I did the Drydock on the Clyde in Singapore when Laurie was the C/E.


I joined the Clyde in Singapore shortly after the dry dock you mention, when Laurie was the Chief. I think she had gone to the Phillipines to load kiln dried tropical hard wood, and came up to Singapore to bunker. Despite protestations from Laurie to Silver Line about loading bunkers in to top hopper bunkers, because of bunker prices he was told to proceed. Just before he left the vessel in Valencia he asked me to sound the bunker tanks as he was about 150 tonnes down. The new figures corresponded to the discepancy. He pondered over the figures and after a while said that he had forgotten the bunkers in No. 1 tank which were unpumpable, so that everything was OK. In Hartlepool, upon discharging the Kiln dried timber, we located the 150 tonnes of missing Singapore bunkers which was in the cargo hold, and had been displaced by the wood, so that most of that holds cargo was knackered. They would not discharge the cargo in Hartlepool, and we had to wait until Rotterdam to get shot of it. I rang Laurie at home after the discovery of the oil in the hold, just to forewarn him. We loaded Phosphates in Rotterdam for Karachi, and the Clyde was sold.


----------



## borderreiver

Yes tony is my friend spoke to him last night

Chris


----------



## ccurtis1

Chris,
Tony is a great friend of mine, and we correspond regularly. I do believe you and I sailed together in Common Bros and on the Stat 55's in Silver Line but I,m buggered if I can remember where or when.
Regards
Colin


----------



## Ian Kemp

ccurtis1 said:


> Chris
> I am almost sure that the man in question is the younger brother of Don and Ron, namely David, and as I said previously, he has his own business in one of the US Gulf ports, with Agency work a part of it.
> Regards


Dave worked for Navcot Corporation in New York. He left in 1981 and worked in one of the agencies in the US Gulf and eventually started his own agency, I believe in conjunction with Terry Upson, and then they went different ways and Dave last I heard of him was in Houston.


----------



## uskside

*Silvercrag*



Owen Nolan said:


> I was in the Silver Crag in the early sixties ,i am from M/bro i have been in N/Z since the late sixties,sailing as a/b ,but now retired, i enjoyed both countries ships and crews.


I was on Silvercrag early sixties I am from Wales but have lived in Sussex for 43yrs retired now


----------



## Ian Kemp

j.d.robinson said:


> according to my discharge book, I joined Silverweir 25.9.67. in Avonmouth and left 1.6.68. in Montreal. We did stay one night in Astoria before going up to Kalama ( not sure about spelling, anyway Red Indian place) to load grain for India. She definitely had Indian crew. Master was Capt. N. Tuddenham of unlamented memory. Silversea and Silverbeach were car carriers and had Mainland China crews.
> 
> j.d.robinson


Believe you were on the Silvermain when Tommy Wright took too many pills and had to be landed in Bermuda, Roy Jenkins was the old man and Harry Whitelaw was supernumerary. Daz Phillips was chief steward.
If I am correct you were also on the Spey Bridge on the voyage from Richards Bay to Fos Sur Mer with a full cargo of coal. During discharge on of the bulldozers sank in the hold. Know we had P&I involved but did not get to find out the outcome as I transferred to New York Office.
Another couple of anecdotes re the Spey Bridge. The ship was sold to BOS Shipping and became the BOS Transporter. The vessel loaded coal (again) in Norfolk VA and was to sail to Antwerp, must have been about Christmas 1989.
The only boiler which was working was the Corner Tube as both the EGE and Main Boilers were kaput. A couple of days out of Norfolk the corner tube boiler failed so the vessel came back to Norfolk. As the vessel was too deep for th einbound channel the USCG gave permission to enter via the outbound channel. A temporary boiler was fitted on deck and the vessel proceeded to Antwerp. On arrival at the Schelde the vessel was found to be about 1 1/2 meters too deep. The duct keel was completely filled with water and also the pump room to a depth of about 3 meters. The starboard aft DB tank was also full. Portable pumps were utilised to pump out all of the water. A hole was found in the ships bottom in way of the suction pipe for the ballast system. The Dutch Port Police gave a list of deficiencies to be taken care of before the vessel could sail out of Antwerp. On berthing the Belgium Port control came on and gave another additional list of defiencies. The vessel discharged as was put into a layby anchorage inside the Antwerp port. Pressure tests were carried out on the hopper tanks and it was like a colander with leaks everywhere. We found that the sloping tank tops had been covered with a layer of cement. The ship was a disaster. During one particular night there was a very strong gale and the aft mooring bouy broke causing the vessel to swing to starboard. There was a grain elevator on the quay side and the Spey Bridge made contact with it and just about demolished it. Luckily the house barges which had been alonside the quay the previous day had moved otherwise there would have been a greater disaster.
Anyway the Indian crew made a statement that they all wanted to leave the vessel and Hermann Messner came to visit the vessel to talk to them.
I had a word with him and gave him my feelings and consequently the vessel was sold in the port of Antwerp (believe Denholms were involved) to a Turkish outfit. Anoher thing the vessel was overrun with cockroaches.

Ian Kemp


----------



## ccurtis1

Ian, I remember vaguely that vessel when I was on Arapaho. We sort of looked sideways and said, "She is not one of ours"
Steve Fielder. I relieved as 2nd Engineer on the Alice Redfield in Aruba (I think). He had stood by the buiding in Cammel Lairds, who left us with awful problems, most initiated by the work force in the yard
Regards


----------



## ChathamChavs

I was lecky on the Spey Bridge on 3 occasions 78, 79 and 81 .We thrived on disasters! One of the best was when there was a fire in the engine room workshop caused by a flash back on an acetalyne hose . Unfortuneatly we were 12 miles off Cochin lightering (illegally? Oil bound for South Africa) into a ship named Cherry something (Singapore flag I think).Filipino crew managed to hose down the group starter panels , but the 2nd Eng crawled into the workshop and turned the bottle off . The EGE never did work - as most things!! Also there in Fos when they pumped the coal out - March 81 . Also 3 trips on Arapaho in 78(name change from Seto Bridge 11/12/78) 79 and 80.


----------



## Bill Davies

Cherry Jet?????


----------



## Ian Kemp

ccurtis1 said:


> Ian, I remember vaguely that vessel when I was on Arapaho. We sort of looked sideways and said, "She is not one of ours"
> Steve Fielder. I relieved as 2nd Engineer on the Alice Redfield in Aruba (I think). He had stood by the buiding in Cammel Lairds, who left us with awful problems, most initiated by the work force in the yard
> Regards


Steve Fielder is now a Lloyds Surveyor working out of the Fort Lauderdale Office.


----------



## harrywhitelaw

Kaituo said:


> Haven't checked this site for a while but cant miss wishing Harry Whitelaw a Happy 80th and hope he had a few jars to celebrate. Pity The Jungle is no longer in existence, but I suppose there's a second best in North Shields where the beer and the 'entertainment' is acceptable? ?
> 
> Anyway I'll have a beer for him tonight......
> 
> Can anyone with a good memory remember the name of the well-spoken but short Master who sailed on the ore carriers in the mid '60s. He needed a box to stand on to see over the dodgers on the bridge wings...........
> I sailed with him on the Aldersgate to Lulea a couple of times and he would make a point of wearing all his WWII medals when we were going thru the Kiel Canal.........
> 
> Good picture of Dougie Brown. Looks same as when I last saw him in 1965....
> 
> Iain M


Just a quick thank you to all who wished me a happy 80th birthday. I had a good one with family and friends. Nice meal and a few drinks. Don't feel 80 as I am still out everyday for my pint (with a couple of other retired skippers-Issac from BP and Len Parks from Huntings and Sons), and also still chasing barmaids! 
Noticed a few comments about Norman Tuddenham, I knew him well over a number of years. Like me. he had to struggle at times to get promotion within Silver Line (enough said). Still it was good to see him on TV (Around the world in 80 days with Michael Palin) with what I believe was Trident Shiping of Singapore. I also notice there wasn't much bleeped out, He must have cut down the swearing. Does anyone know if whether he is still working, or retired?
With regard to a previous posting by Ian Kemp, I do recall the Tommy Wright incident vaguely.
I still enjoy all reminisce's on this site. Brings many a smile to my face as well as the odd scowl! If anyone wants to pick my brains, just ask as I've still got most of my marbles despite the whisky intake.
Incidently does anyone remember Mal Virgee, 2nd mate foe a while with Silverline. Ended up a master with a Pakistan company and then a marine surveyer in Los Angeles where he is now happily retired with his family I enjoy keeping in regular touch with him. 
Best wishes to all.
Harry


----------



## Ian Kemp

harrywhitelaw said:


> Just a quick thank you to all who wished me a happy 80th birthday. I had a good one with family and friends. Nice meal and a few drinks. Don't feel 80 as I am still out everyday for my pint (with a couple of other retired skippers-Issac from BP and Len Parks from Huntings and Sons), and also still chasing barmaids!
> Noticed a few comments about Norman Tuddenham, I knew him well over a number of years. Like me. he had to struggle at times to get promotion within Silver Line (enough said). Still it was good to see him on TV (Around the world in 80 days with Michael Palin) with what I believe was Trident Shiping of Singapore. I also notice there wasn't much bleeped out, He must have cut down the swearing. Does anyone know if whether he is still working, or retired?
> With regard to a previous posting by Ian Kemp, I do recall the Tommy Wright incident vaguely.
> I still enjoy all reminisce's on this site. Brings many a smile to my face as well as the odd scowl! If anyone wants to pick my brains, just ask as I've still got most of my marbles despite the whisky intake.
> Incidently does anyone remember Mal Virgee, 2nd mate foe a while with Silverline. Ended up a master with a Pakistan company and then a marine surveyer in Los Angeles where he is now happily retired with his family I enjoy keeping in regular touch with him.
> Best wishes to all.
> Harry


Harry if you can cast your mind back to the "Main" the vessel was in Leith and my wife drove up from Sunderland to meet me and we then drove back down to sunderland and we gave you a lift to Newcastle. During the stay in Leith we had a total blackout to renew pipes in the engine room and the Leith fire brigade had to stand by during the whole process. Believe that Geoff Painter (super) was taken to task over the cost of the operation. Ah happy days. In all my years with Silver Line - shipping Management - V Ships I only got to meet you on that ship.


----------



## Ian Kemp

donald lloyd said:


> anyone remember Capt Norman Tuddenham? i sailed with him on the Silverdon in 74/75


I sailed with Tuddy on the Silvershore in 1971, he had a nervous breakdown after the two ladies of the night (Birkenhead Belles) were found on board after leaving Nouhadibou, they were taken before a judge in Hartlepool and only received a mild scolding, no fine etc. Tuddy was at the court and just lost it. Met him again when I was working in the London Office and he remarked that that was the trip he went Do Lally.
Met Ron Safe on the Binsnes, I had sailed with the vessel from Wyalla Australia (it was under Denholm Management) and he joined, along with Stan Brack Superintendent in Hamburg for the trip over to Jarrow for drydocking.
we sailed together 3 times on the Binsnes/Silvertweed. He was very tough on Mates but liked the "ginger beers". However he new his job and if a mate was willing they could learn a lot from Ronny.
Also sailed with Alan Smith, first when he was mate on the Silvershore( and refused ever again to sail with Tuddy) and then when he was Master on the Silverdon.
And never forget the Freeman of Newcastle, Arthur Lowden, was on the Eirik, Rotterdam - Gdansk run with him.


----------



## Roger Gerrey

Hi Colin I was 3/O on the Clyde and was on duty when we found the oil in the holds.I think Paul Neville was C/O and we went to Amsterdam to get the cargo removed and cleaned.Roger


----------



## ccurtis1

Roger Gerrey said:


> Hi Colin I was 3/O on the Clyde and was on duty when we found the oil in the holds.I think Paul Neville was C/O and we went to Amsterdam to get the cargo removed and cleaned.Roger


Hi Roger,
I think you, Dave Gammons, Phil Keegan (RO) and wife, myself and wife and the 4th Eng whom I cannot recall all joined in Singapore. Was Paul Neville referred to as "Syd Vicious". Sandra, my wife, remembers you well, and sends her regards. Any idea what happened to Dave Gammons? I seem to recall that he had his passport stolen from his cabin in the south of France by "Carlos the Jackall" Ring any bells?
Kind regards
Colin


----------



## John Hebblewhite

Hi there...I sailed with Silver Line on the Silver Osprey as 2/O and the Silver Falcon as C/O 1973-1974. At that time they were a good company to work for. Rgds John


----------



## R58484956

Greetings John and welcome to SN. Bon voyage.


----------



## TromboneJones

Hi Roger

Seem to remember sailing with you - possibly on the 'Osprey. Weren't you from Ipplepen, or somewhere?

Lots of names to recall.

Did a trip with a Junior Eng. called Bernie(?) from Bolton and he controversially brought his disabled wife on board. I seem to remember he dropped her whilst carrying her during rough weather and they had to get paid off at his own expense! Wonder where they are now?

Had a few good trips with Bev **** on the chemical tankers ('stickies' anyone?).

Remember CPSs Pete Smallman and Daz Phillips well - Daz had his wife with him one trip (from the Rhonnda).

Like to know what happened to Jim Kirkland, sailed with him as cadets? Also Angus 3/O, Mark Witkowski 2/O, and lots of other shipmates from the 72-79 era.

Pete Jones


----------



## John Hebblewhite

I sailed on the Silver Osprey as 2/0 in 1973 and was 2/0 then C/O on the Silver Falcon (flying falcon) 1973/1974.


----------



## whitterd

*Hello Colin Remember Me?*



ccurtis1 said:


> The Sparks I think would be Denis Passmore. He , when I sailed with him on Arapaho, organised all of the horse racing nights and introduced us all to an RN game of "Uckers". Frank Usher last heard, was running a newsagent/tobacconist's in Sunderland. Gavin I believe emigrated to Vancouver with his Canadian wife and had command of a ferry. Anybody have any idea what happened to Captain Mike Dickens (the egg on legs), or Joe Townes the 2/E.
> Regards


I don’t know where to start; every posting has a name or memory. I have sailed with the majority of these guys. Horse racing on the Arapaho - I couldn’t remember those nights the day after, never mind 25 years later. Denis, Frank, Joe, Gavin. All great lads and good mates. Gavin is now port captain in Victoria BC. Colin do you remember the time we almost died in the North Atlantic on that wonderful ship the Carchester? I’ve got hundreds of photos, many of the faces are well remembered but other names are subject to the depletion of brain cells over the years. My wife found this site whilst looking for a birthday present for me (don’t ask!!) I'll definitely monitor on a regular basis and hopefully swing the lantern and tell a few more shaggy dog stories as time goes by.
Regards David Whitter


----------



## whitterd

ccurtis1 said:


> Hi Chris,
> Never sailed with Yorky, but he was legend in Silver Line and Dave Whitter used to regale us with tales about him. Some other names to conjure with. Cap Jock Riddell who I believe went on to Warsash as a lecturer. Mike Lazonby, whom I sailed with when he was both Mate and Master, and John Lowe, who was Master on the Arapaho when I was there. Of course from the old days, Eddie Skinner and Jimmy Denton who both went on to higher things and Jim Punton who left Silver Line for the Palm Line and then the ill fated Gulf East. I'm having a couple of pints with Les Robertson this week (He is the engineer on Tyne tugs) so I will remind him of you. Ricky Webb is another I have lost contact with. He went ashore in Barrow, his home town and started his own electrical business, but moved on. I have great memories of Silver Line and though never meeting some characters mentioned (ie Duggy Brown, Dave Whitter was always a fund of information about them), I knew of them. Incidentally, Dave Whitter last heard of was Chief Engineer for a national hospital group.
> Regards
> Colin


Yorky Thompson RNR (Really not Required - his analogy). Colin - Are you suggesting that I could tell a tale??? Regards Dave Whitter


----------



## WicklowJimmy

ccurtis1 said:


> Ian, I remember vaguely that vessel when I was on Arapaho. We sort of looked sideways and said, "She is not one of ours"
> Steve Fielder. I relieved as 2nd Engineer on the Alice Redfield in Aruba (I think). He had stood by the buiding in Cammel Lairds, who left us with awful problems, most initiated by the work force in the yard
> Regards


Hi Colin, long long time. Jim Mahon (ex. R/O) here. Last sailed with you on the Carchester in 1980. Ian Harrison was the Capt. Lovely ship and I have great memories of my time on it.
Rgds, Jim


----------



## whitterd

seejay said:


> Only just found this website and I haven't laughed so much in ages - reading some of the names that brought back so many memories.
> My first ship was the Fjord - I joined as 4th mate! (from RN) but soon got my 3/O's job as the in***bent (Mark "Lady" Hamilton) didn't quite live up to expectations.
> Big John Tew (Cardiff) was the master, Dave Weaver was C/O, can't remember the
> 2/O's name but he was a Bristol Channel pilot doing some sea-time. Soon afterwards we had two cadets - Eric Deakins (Grimsby) - who now lives in NZ I believe and Jon' Marten-Hale who is now an airline pilot and lives Luton way.
> Angus Mather (Gloucester shed) joined as Eng cadet and the 3 stewards (stoogies) Gordon(Capt's), Barry (Saloon with his bow tie) and "Squeaky" John (Duty mess) kept us amused!
> The C/Eng was a silver haired gent from Liverpool way, and the 2/E I think at that time was the unforgettable Dougie Brown, with his football eyes and who used to go purple when he coughed over his cigarettes! Lecky was Willy Watson (Sleepy) ... Charlie Leong joined later as 3/E and the tall young bearded 4/E had his wife aboard. The Chief Stwd was Andy? - Irishman, always had a joke and a laugh.( I believe he died in a fire aboard one of the "V" ships?) GP white crew - later replaced by Filipinos, and I can remember some other faces but can't put names to them.
> Later I also sailed on the Tweed (Mel Crawford) the Don (Capt Smith - who died on board - tragic), Eagle, Spey Bridge, Erskine Bridge and Arapaho, variously as 3/O and 2/O.
> Enough form me for now - but many other memories - good and bad.. hope some of the names trigger your memories?
> Chris Jones
> (Welsh Wizard No 2 according to Dougie Brown.....No1 was Ray somebody a mad 4/Eng?)


Chris, The Welsh Wizard was Ray (nobody belonged to that sheep)Bowen. The story that Duggy Brown would tell was that Ray stole a sheep to keep his grass down, when the farmer discovered that Ray had stole the sheep he had to go to court, but his luck held and nobody turned up for the prosecution as a witness, Rays words relating to the incident - "do you know, nobody belonged to that sheep" so he got off. I later heard the story first hand when sailing with Ray on the Silvermain. Regards Dave Whitter.


----------



## whitterd

seejay said:


> Only just found this website and I haven't laughed so much in ages - reading some of the names that brought back so many memories.
> My first ship was the Fjord - I joined as 4th mate! (from RN) but soon got my 3/O's job as the in***bent (Mark "Lady" Hamilton) didn't quite live up to expectations.
> Big John Tew (Cardiff) was the master, Dave Weaver was C/O, can't remember the
> 2/O's name but he was a Bristol Channel pilot doing some sea-time. Soon afterwards we had two cadets - Eric Deakins (Grimsby) - who now lives in NZ I believe and Jon' Marten-Hale who is now an airline pilot and lives Luton way.
> Angus Mather (Gloucester shed) joined as Eng cadet and the 3 stewards (stoogies) Gordon(Capt's), Barry (Saloon with his bow tie) and "Squeaky" John (Duty mess) kept us amused!
> The C/Eng was a silver haired gent from Liverpool way, and the 2/E I think at that time was the unforgettable Dougie Brown, with his football eyes and who used to go purple when he coughed over his cigarettes! Lecky was Willy Watson (Sleepy) ... Charlie Leong joined later as 3/E and the tall young bearded 4/E had his wife aboard. The Chief Stwd was Andy? - Irishman, always had a joke and a laugh.( I believe he died in a fire aboard one of the "V" ships?) GP white crew - later replaced by Filipinos, and I can remember some other faces but can't put names to them.
> Later I also sailed on the Tweed (Mel Crawford) the Don (Capt Smith - who died on board - tragic), Eagle, Spey Bridge, Erskine Bridge and Arapaho, variously as 3/O and 2/O.
> Enough form me for now - but many other memories - good and bad.. hope some of the names trigger your memories?
> Chris Jones
> (Welsh Wizard No 2 according to Dougie Brown.....No1 was Ray somebody a mad 4/Eng?)


Chris, Its just hit me, I joined the ship with you in Huston Texas!!! (my first trip to sea January 1975??) I later sailed with you on the Arapaho, Silvermain and Erskin Bridge? The chief engineer on the Fjord was Bob Cordner? Regards Dave Whitter


----------



## ccurtis1

Great to hear of two old friends, Jim Mahon and Dave Whitter.
And aye Dave , you could always tell a good story with a fund of funnies about Silkverline personnel.
Still fishing Jim, and making your own flies?
Kind regards to you both
Colin


----------



## WicklowJimmy

ccurtis1 said:


> Great to hear of two old friends, Jim Mahon and Dave Whitter.
> And aye Dave , you could always tell a good story with a fund of funnies about Silkverline personnel.
> Still fishing Jim, and making your own flies?
> Kind regards to you both
> Colin


Hi Colin, had to give up the fishing about 3 years ago because every time I cast out one of my dogs went after the fly!, He's a westie and crazy for water. Memory cells are almost gone after so many years but seeing some of the names slowly brings things back. Ricky Webb for one, and Les who is a great guy. I lost all touch with people in 1988 after a phone call from Capt. Messner ended up with me going to Palermo and spending from them to 2000 on the F.S.U. "Sloug" as an instrument tech/foreman. Tough going but very interesting job. Jacked it in because by 2000 there were very few european guys left and theres only so much you can do on your own. Been at home since then working with my wife who has a coffee shop/restaurant. Enjoy it, especially when things blow up!. Best wishes to your wife, I remember her from the Cigarchester.
Rgds, Jim


----------



## litavan

*Unable to find the "newsletters"*

Gents - sorry, i was unable to find the old copies of the "Silverline" news letters i thought i had. Does not help when one gets divorced and moves to Indonesia / Singapore, all sorts have gone missing. I was hoping to put quite a few names on the site? Its good to see such interets in this site since i originally started the blog way back. Please keep it going and i hope many old friends are able to reunite, many names i remember and some good old times often had.

"Spey Bridge" was my favourite ship, one onboard as cadet and one as 3/0 with my ex-wife. The first time as cadet, there was a concert held on board in which many of the officers at that time wrote songs and made a play. The old man was from Hull, and he always said "any road", cant remember his name. Paddy was the R/O? This must have been around 1978/79, just after we took the "Spey Bridge" back from Denholm's in Sicily. I can still see all their faces, but the names have gone, so as my brain cells after so many years.

Best regards to all old friends who remember me from the mid 70's till mid 80's. 
Vaughan Williams.(Thumb)


----------



## captsunlight

Kaituo said:


> Haven't checked this site for a while but cant miss wishing Harry Whitelaw a Happy 80th and hope he had a few jars to celebrate. Pity The Jungle is no longer in existence, but I suppose there's a second best in North Shields where the beer and the 'entertainment' is acceptable? ?
> 
> Anyway I'll have a beer for him tonight......
> 
> Can anyone with a good memory remember the name of the well-spoken but short Master who sailed on the ore carriers in the mid '60s. He needed a box to stand on to see over the dodgers on the bridge wings...........
> I sailed with him on the Aldersgate to Lulea a couple of times and he would make a point of wearing all his WWII medals when we were going thru the Kiel Canal.........
> 
> Good picture of Dougie Brown. Looks same as when I last saw him in 1965....
> 
> Iain M


I think that was Bloye he carried a blue ensign with him and asked if any of the crew or officers were RNR so he could fly the blue ensign

cheers

Mike Allan


----------



## Roger Gerrey

Hi Pete yes I was from Ipplepen now living in Torquay where I am a firefighter and have been for 26 years.I remember listening to a tape recording of you on the Osprey.
Chris you were right Dave had his passport stolen and it turned up after being used by the Jackel,lots of memories.
All the best Roger


----------



## ChathamChavs

Hi Vaughan , The skipper in question always saying "any road" was Jim Staines .


----------



## borderreiver

Great guy sailed with him many times and with his brother who was a chief engineer with Silver line and V ships


----------



## WicklowJimmy

Hi Vaughan, sailed with you several times on the "A" boats. Yes, it was Jim Staines. His brother Cyril was a C/Eng and was an equally great guy.
Rgds, Jim.


----------



## litavan

*ALVA boats*

I can remember when sailing as both cadet and 3/0 on the Alva Boats, we had German Pumpmen. They were "Tiny", "Gunther" and "Helmut" plus a smaller guy, forgot his name. "Tiny" was so called as he was a giant of a man and used to lift the 16" reducers to the manifold by himself, we watched in awe.

Jim if your reading, which ships were we on together? Been sat in the office here in Singapore trying to remember names from the past?

Vaughan


----------



## ccurtis1

There were German pumpmen on the Stat 55's when they first emerged from the builders yard and Hank Otter took great relish in winding them up, him being a Dutch resistance fighter. There was also a German 2nd engineer on the Totem ships when Silver Line took them over, Otto Neiderhaagaman I believe his name was though the spelling may be so-so.


----------



## WicklowJimmy

Hi Vaughan, memory gone but almost definitely the Alvega with Capt. Ron Hill. Also Almak with Capt. Riddell. Will see if I can find any old stuff to jog the memory. I should have some old photo's, but God knows where they are and what condition they are in. 
Jim.


----------



## WicklowJimmy

litavan said:


> I can remember when sailing as both cadet and 3/0 on the Alva Boats, we had German Pumpmen. They were "Tiny", "Gunther" and "Helmut" plus a smaller guy, forgot his name. "Tiny" was so called as he was a giant of a man and used to lift the 16" reducers to the manifold by himself, we watched in awe.
> 
> Jim if your reading, which ships were we on together? Been sat in the office here in Singapore trying to remember names from the past?
> 
> Vaughan


Hello Vaughan, something to be going on with :- Alva Sea 10/1/83 to 14/3/83 Capt. C. Forth/ C/O J. Oxenham/ 2?o Ian Finlayson/ 3/O V. Williams/ C/E Colin Duffy/ 2/E Mike Wiggins/ 2/E Nigel Hancock/ 3/E R. Houlton/ 4/E S. Sendall/ R/O Jim Mahon/ . Thats a few names to try and put faces to!. You paid off on 28/2/83 i think, and god only knows where we had been, no record.


----------



## WicklowJimmy

litavan said:


> I can remember when sailing as both cadet and 3/0 on the Alva Boats, we had German Pumpmen. They were "Tiny", "Gunther" and "Helmut" plus a smaller guy, forgot his name. "Tiny" was so called as he was a giant of a man and used to lift the 16" reducers to the manifold by himself, we watched in awe.
> 
> Jim if your reading, which ships were we on together? Been sat in the office here in Singapore trying to remember names from the past?
> 
> Vaughan


Ok Vaughan, another few date/names :- Almak 1/6/84. Capt Hill/ C/O Tony Attwood/ C/E Frankie Melrose/ 2/O Ian Finlayson/ 3/O V. Williams/ R/O me. 
was definitely with you a few more times but cannot remember.
Rgds Jim.


----------



## borderreiver

Some great names there. I am still incontact with Tony Attwood. and I sailed with Ian Finlayson a couple of times. and many times with Ron Hill
Chris James


----------



## Anhod

Vaughan,

I sailed on the Alva Bay, 1979-80, and we had a German pumpman by the name of Henry. A short dark haired man with a beard and moustache. He used to enjoy a King Edward cigar and a Drambuie after his evening meal. Perhaps this is who you are thinking of.

Neil


----------



## chris thompson195

Anhod said:


> Vaughan,
> 
> I sailed on the Alva Bay, 1979-80, and we had a German pumpman by the name of Henry. A short dark haired man with a beard and moustache. He used to enjoy a King Edward cigar and a Drambuie after his evening meal. Perhaps this is who you are thinking of.
> 
> Neil


if my memory serves me correct(god are'nt we all getting old with alzheimers)we had a pumpman/donkeyman on the Don in'74 called Henry, he cleared everything up when you were'nt there even if you had'nt finished,so bloody frustrating but as I recall a top bloke at his job.
cheers

chris


----------



## WicklowJimmy

Hi Chris, was with you on the Alvega down in the Falklands. great trip. Cannot remember too many names from that trip but Jock Riddell was master, John Mealing was 2nd eng I think. Have some photos stashed somewhere, must drag them out.
Jim Mahon.


----------



## borderreiver

Got you. Will post a pic of you with your black berry next time I am back in UK


----------



## WicklowJimmy

Thanks Chris, and please give Tony Attwood my best regards.
Jim.


----------



## heather7

Gavin Brown is fine and well just spent 7 weeks visiting him and his canadian wife Pat. They live in Kelowna and he is still involved in shipping and still much the same if not a little older as we all are. Gavin and Pat are coming to the UK in September for 2 months and staying in Yorkshire they hope to attend a reuion for Hull nautical college mid September with usual crowd who lived at 96 Cottingham Rd


----------



## whitterd

heather7 said:


> Gavin Brown is fine and well just spent 7 weeks visiting him and his canadian wife Pat. They live in Kelowna and he is still involved in shipping and still much the same if not a little older as we all are. Gavin and Pat are coming to the UK in September for 2 months and staying in Yorkshire they hope to attend a reuion for Hull nautical college mid September with usual crowd who lived at 96 Cottingham Rd


Heather 

Could you please pass my regards on to Gavin and Pat. I have tried to get in touch with them but do not have an up to date email address and due to house moves etc do not have any phone details. Jill (my wife) and I attended one of the Hull re-unions about 8 years ago and more recently met up with Gavin and Pat at Manchester airport whilst they were awaiting a flight back to Canada. Many happy memories of the Arapaho etc with Gavin and Pat. Regards David Whitter.


----------



## ccurtis1

Heather,
Me too, could you please pass my kindest regards to Gavin
Colin Curtis


----------



## Roger Gerrey

Hi Heather could you also give my regards to Gavin and Pat from myself and my wife Chris we had crazy times together on the Setoda tn Amsterdam.
All the best Roger


----------



## averheijden

L.S.
Who can help me on a picture from the "mv Silverash" built in 1926, which is sold in 1955 to the Dutch Cie "Royal Inter Ocean Lines" (KJCPL)
What was kind of DOXFORD Engine in this ship and who was the builder of this engine?
Thanks in advance
Alfons


----------



## ccurtis1

Silver Line Ships and Crews, June 1981


----------



## ccurtis1

So sorry you guys, but I have been trying to post June 1981 Silver Line Ships and crews supplement and despite following the instructions re "press the green POST REPLY button" and following the instructions, I still cannot seem to get it posted. Anyone any idea where I am going wrong.
Regards


----------



## K urgess

It may be too big or the wrong format.
Check the list that comes up when you click the "manage attachments" button.
If you don't see a pop up window you may have to enable pop-ups for SN.

Kris


----------



## ccurtis1

Kris
Many thanks your help but still cannot post. The do***ent is A4 size and jpg
format but comes up, "upload failed"
Regards


----------



## K urgess

That means it's probably too big both in pixels and Kb.
If you have photo software then use it to find out the size of the picture you want to upload.
You should be able to find the pixels and Kb quite easily. If it's over 800 pixels high or 290 odd Kb in size upload will fail.
The forum software doesn't resize pictures like the gallery.


----------



## ccurtis1

Thanks again Kris. Gallery I think it will have to be
Regards


----------



## K urgess

We try to discourage printed matter in the gallery because they're invariably difficult to read and the gallery is supposed to be for pictures.
You may find that you're advised to attach it to a thread anyway.


----------



## averheijden

Dear Webmaster,
It looks that it is not possible to place pictures on this forum?
Is there a reason for?

By the way, I found a picture of the "mv Silverash" from 1926 which later on was sold to a Dutch Owner in 1955










Regards
Alfons


----------



## Kaituo

captsunlight said:


> I think that was Bloye he carried a blue ensign with him and asked if any of the crew or officers were RNR so he could fly the blue ensign
> 
> cheers
> 
> Mike Allan


Bloye it was ! I'd gone thru the alphabet a dozen times trying to remember his name but came up with nothing. He must have been near retirement when I sailed with him in '69. Jack Cloke relieved me on the Aldersgate and I joined the Weir with Harry Whitelaw on its last voyage under Silver Line colours.


----------



## ChrisMcClure

Can't believe I just found this site! I joined Silver Line as a deck cadet in 1966 joining the Tower Bridge in Hamburg. Needless to say, details are still hazy after two nights ashore (first time abroad!) but I remember the skipper was Jim Wyness and mate was Charlie Forth (Charles IV). My fellow cadets were George Turner, Ty Ali and Anthony Poynder. Read the thread on Ty but wonder if anyone has come accross the others? Sailed on the Crag, Beach, Cove, Falcon amongst others end ended as mate on the Silvereid around 1974

Great days indeed....


----------



## Malcolm Metcalf

" If anyone wants to pick my brains, just ask as I've still got most of my marbles despite the whisky intake."

Harry do you know what happened to Ron Safe, if I recall rightly he was a North Shields guy.......ever run in to him... at the pub or maybe chasing the Haggies Angels or the Tyne Brand Kipper Queens.


----------



## ccurtis1

Malcolm Metcalf said:


> " If anyone wants to pick my brains, just ask as I've still got most of my marbles despite the whisky intake."
> 
> Harry do you know what happened to Ron Safe, if I recall rightly he was a North Shields guy.......ever run in to him... at the pub or maybe chasing the Haggies Angels or the Tyne Brand Kipper Queens.


Sadly, Ron Safe died several years ago. See some earlier postings


----------



## harrywhitelaw

Malcolm Metcalf said:


> " If anyone wants to pick my brains, just ask as I've still got most of my marbles despite the whisky intake."
> 
> Harry do you know what happened to Ron Safe, if I recall rightly he was a North Shields guy.......ever run in to him... at the pub or maybe chasing the Haggies Angels or the Tyne Brand Kipper Queens.


Ronnie Safe died about 1997 (a couple of years after my wife had her stroke). He had cancer at that time, and the last time I spoke to him was a short while before he died; when he complemented me on the care I was giving to my severely disabled wife.
I noticed an earlier posting mentions Capt Bloye (nicknamed tickety-boo). I was chief officer with him on the Silver Dale. I remember whenever I came of watch, he would always ask "Number 1, would you care for a gin and pinkers". I always said yes, but hated the bloody stuff. He was always a lovely man (typical RN). During the war he was in charge of a flotilla of minesweepers, and as a result knew my father who was skipper of one of the minesweeper's. I seem to recall that he lived in the New Forest following his retirement.
I still find it really interesting to read the posting on this forum, as long forgotten memories keep getting jogged!
cheers everyone

Harry


----------



## harrywhitelaw

Malcolm Metcalf said:


> " If anyone wants to pick my brains, just ask as I've still got most of my marbles despite the whisky intake."
> 
> Harry do you know what happened to Ron Safe, if I recall rightly he was a North Shields guy.......ever run in to him... at the pub or maybe chasing the Haggies Angels or the Tyne Brand Kipper Queens.


I,ve just had another memory about Capt Bloye. When I was Cief Officer on the Silver Dale with Capt Bloye we were going eastbound in the Medi, passing Gibraltar. Although the company didn't like it, Capt Bloye insisted on informing Gibralter via morse lamp of "where bound, what ship etc etc". They informed us that we would be passing a four masted Russian barque (full of of cadets) with escort. Capt Bloye insisted a message be put up using the international code flags, wishing the Russians bon voyage! However the two cadets on the Silver Dale put the flags upside down and caused Capt Bloye to throw a bit of a wobbly! This was rectified just in time, as he then ordered us to close in to the Russian sailing ship and escort.He said "Number 1, blow the whistle) as we passed (me being number 1). The bloody whistle jammed on full blast. I had to run from the midship accommodation to the aft accommodation, up the funnel and stop it by hand. All you could see at this time on the Russian sailing ship as it passed , were lines of Russian cadets absolutely p***ing themselves with laughter! Capt Bloye didn't offer me his normal gin and pinkers following that particular incident!!! To say he was annoyed would be an understatement. Happy memories of a gentleman Captain.
Cheers again
Harry


----------



## Malcolm Metcalf

harrywhitelaw said:


> Ronnie Safe died about 1997 (a couple of years after my wife had her stroke). He had cancer at that time, and the last time I spoke to him was a short while before he died; when he complemented me on the care I was giving to my severely disabled wife.
> I noticed an earlier posting mentions Capt Bloye (nicknamed tickety-boo). I was chief officer with him on the Silver Dale. I remember whenever I came of watch, he would always ask "Number 1, would you care for a gin and pinkers". I always said yes, but hated the bloody stuff. He was always a lovely man (typical RN). During the war he was in charge of a flotilla of minesweepers, and as a result knew my father who was skipper of one of the minesweeper's. I seem to recall that he lived in the New Forest following his retirement.
> I still find it really interesting to read the posting on this forum, as long forgotten memories keep getting jogged!
> cheers everyone
> 
> Harry


Tickety was one of a dying breed of Gentlemen. I was second mate with him a couple of times. He always wanted number 2 on the bridge entering port. I believe he was pranged transitting the Elbe. Enjoyed his parties... but it had to be done right. In fact I met my future wife at a party Tickety sanctioned, every one in uniform. taxies arranged for the Nurses etc. I ran into a Sparks who had been on that same trip year later. This guy lived in the New Forest area too, ran in to Tickety in a local Pub and was told by Tickety, "it's late Sparks, time you were in bed !!"

But the bit I liked was he always had his steaming cap on his desk which he quickly slipped over the top of his Gin and bitters when there was a knock on his cabin door... beautiful.

The reason I asked about Safe was I had heard a rumour he ran into trouble in the Persian Gulf and maybe killed in action in the Hormos Straights. Same result i suppose but different cir***stances.


----------



## ccurtis1

Ron Safe did indeed run into trouble in the Gulf when a missile went straight through the accommodation, fortunately I believe without injury to anyone. I think the company he was with at the time, was the ill fated Gulf East. Ronnie was sacked from that Company, rumour has it, for ordering pork, bacon and alcohol in his stores. Seems the sort of thing he would do


----------



## Malcolm Metcalf

harrywhitelaw said:


> The bloody whistle jammed on full blast. I had to run from the midship accommodation to the aft accommodation, up the funnel and stop it by hand.Harry


I sailed on the ``Brooke` Harry and that whistle halyard ran a long long way from the Mid ship house all the way aft to the funnel on the aft housing ( where we kept the engineers  ) and often stuck in the on position. We tightened it to just the `right spot`with a 2x 2 block and tackle as i recall. My vision of Bloye was slung over the dodger entering port. Entering Vancouver on the Cove one time he came on the bridge in the morning and asked the pilot `who the Hell are you` completley forgetting picking the pilot up at Victoria the night before.

We had a geat party for him in Vancouver when he retired, Seaboard actually berthed us in Vancouver rather than North Vancouver just so tyhey could all get down to the party. George Chivers relieved him stuck his head in the door and told every one enjoy this party it`s your last one !!.... quiet the contrast


----------



## Gavin Brown

Roger - Gavin here - I had heard you were looking for me - try me with a private message 
best Regards


----------



## Gavin Brown

Master was Harrison

Best wishes Chris from Gavin


----------



## Malcolm Metcalf

This is part of a book written by the Sparks on the Cove

http://www.philpott.de/Pdf_book/MV Silvercove (Silverline).pdf


----------



## harrywhitelaw

Malcolm Metcalf said:


> I sailed on the ``Brooke` Harry and that whistle halyard ran a long long way from the Mid ship house all the way aft to the funnel on the aft housing ( where we kept the engineers  ) and often stuck in the on position. We tightened it to just the `right spot`with a 2x 2 block and tackle as i recall. My vision of Bloye was slung over the dodger entering port. Entering Vancouver on the Cove one time he came on the bridge in the morning and asked the pilot `who the Hell are you` completley forgetting picking the pilot up at Victoria the night before.
> 
> We had a geat party for him in Vancouver when he retired, Seaboard actually berthed us in Vancouver rather than North Vancouver just so tyhey could all get down to the party. George Chivers relieved him stuck his head in the door and told every one enjoy this party it`s your last one !!.... quiet the contrast


Had another cracking memory of Captain Bloye (Ticketyboo). The Silverdale was discharging at Swansea. The catering staff were, as usual; all Goanese. As chief officer I was sat with Tickety in the saloon waiting for our individual dinners of steak and kidney pies. The Goanese steward was just about to serve Tickety, when he keeled over and fell flat on his face. Pie went everywhere. (The steward was drunk as a skunk) Tickety looked at me and said in a very posh naval voice"Number one, good god, is that man p***ed!" I just fell about laughing, and yes the steward was p***ed, like a lot of the Goanese when they were in port. All credit to Ticketyboo, as he never logged the steward.
Re-Ronnie Safe getting sacked from Gulf East, I relieved him on that particular ship (MV Carnival). As I walked up the gangway to join the ship, Ronnie was walking down and simply said "good luck Harry". That was the ship handover done on the gangway!!!
I know that Ronnie was sacked for insisting that the chief officer(who was Pakistani) go down the holds to check the cleaning. He refused and then phoned the Pakistani owners (who were based in Switzerland) who promptly sacked Ronnie. In all fairness to Ronnie he was asking the Chief to carry out a legitimate duty. This particular Chief felt he was above such duties and so Ronnie got sacked!
Many more memories, both good and bad. I'll post some more when I can think of them.

Cheers 
Harry


----------



## ccurtis1

Was Jim Punton the Super then Harry? I think he left Silver Line for Gulf East


----------



## Malcolm Metcalf

harrywhitelaw said:


> Had another cracking memory of Captain Bloye (Ticketyboo). The Silverdale was discharging at Swansea. The catering staff were, as usual; all Goanese. As chief officer I was sat with Tickety in the saloon waiting for our individual dinners of steak and kidney pies. The Goanese steward was just about to serve Tickety, when he keeled over and fell flat on his face. Pie went everywhere. (The steward was drunk as a skunk) Harry


Those Goanese stewarts were some thing, We had a feud on the Brooke between the stewart and the butler, the officers saloon had a serving hatch and occassionally the butler would put the plate on the pantry side of the hatch and used to slam the hatch on the stewards hand as he reached for the plate...generally alcolholic induced. Other time they used to chase each other around the aft housing with the curry grinder stone.. drunk as skunks. The apprentices had it down to a tee, stick a foot out trip them and then lock'em up in the deck office! I think tanker did that to you  

Hopkins was the Master on the Brooke when i was there. He used to get us to write an essay on your shore side endeavours. Better than Port Said Blues [=P]


----------



## Wallyh

Has any one any idea what happened to Jim Moon I last saw him in Cardiff in 1978 we did Mates together

Wally H


----------



## litavan

San Pedro - Ivory Coast, re- "BANDAMA" & "TABBO". This was quite a good port to visit in the early days, secure to the buoys and load logs. Can any body remember the beach that we used to visit, hold a BBQ and swim in the warm sea. There was also a bar on top of the hill, i think it was called the "Arso Bar"?? I have been scratching the old brain but unable to remember any of the officers on board, sad when one can't think of old friends. In Abidjan, we used to swim at the French seamans mission down the road from the berths and the agents on occasion used to take some of us off to "Grand Bassam", that was a very nice place to visit. 
Vaughan


----------



## PeteCarey

PeteCarey said:


> I was with Silverline from December '70 until July '74. My first ship, as a deck boy (GP3), was the Silvershore and we sailed to 'Sept Illes' in Canada for Iron Ore in the form of marbles.
> Other ships were the eagle, falcon, eid and i'll have to look the others up along with dates in my old log book.


It turns out that I was on the Osprey and not the Falcon

Shore - Newport 12/12/70 - Cardiff 17/(Jun/Jul)71 _ GP3 (Discharge book illegible)

Osprey - Sunderland - Didn't leave port - reduced crew (Aug/Sep 71) _ GP3

Eagle - London 7/10/71 - Rotterdam 26/1/72 _ GP3

Eagle - Immingham 20/3/72 - Tyne & Wear 20/6/72 _ GP3 - GP2

Shore - Cardiff 22/8/72 - Middlesbrough 24/12/72 _ GP2

Eagle - Sunderland 29/1/73 - Rotterdam 27/5/73 _ GP1

Eid - Cardiff 10/7/73 - Dordrecht 23/11/73 _ GP1

Binsness (Silvertweed) - Rotterdam 28/12/73 - East London, South Africa
25/6/74 _ GP1


I also have 5 newsletters in my possesion and am awaiting a response from admin as to whether I can upload them as they total 22MB in size.


----------



## PeteCarey

*Silverline Newsletters*

I am trying to upload 5 newsletters in PDF format but each time I try, the upload fails. Has anyone got any idea how I overcome this problem?

The newsletters contain crew assignments per ship amongst other things and are:-

Jan 71 issue 58 in colour, size 2661KB.
Apr 71 issue 59 in colour, size 4754KB.
Sep 71 issue 60 in colour, size 3583KB.
Sep 72 issue 64 in b/w, size 949KB. This is also available in colour at 5791KB.
Aug 73 issue 68 in b/w, size 797KB. This is also available in colour at 5307KB.

I am informed that there is a 5MB limit in size for a PDF file and a maximum upload of 5 files hence the last 2 being in b/w!

Anyone wanting copies please send me an email.


----------



## whitterd

*Bandama" & Tabbo*



litavan said:


> San Pedro - Ivory Coast, re- "BANDAMA" & "TABBO". This was quite a good port to visit in the early days, secure to the buoys and load logs. Can any body remember the beach that we used to visit, hold a BBQ and swim in the warm sea. There was also a bar on top of the hill, i think it was called the "Arso Bar"?? I have been scratching the old brain but unable to remember any of the officers on board, sad when one can't think of old friends. In Abidjan, we used to swim at the French seamans mission down the road from the berths and the agents on occasion used to take some of us off to "Grand Bassam", that was a very nice place to visit.
> Vaughan


Hello Vaughan, I didn’t sail on these ships but a very good friend of mine, Roy Costello sailed on them quite a few times, Roy is now working as hospital engineer in Bolton (my old job), I'll let him know about this site and maybe he'll get in touch.
Kind Regards David Whitter


----------



## litavan

David - i sailed with Roy a few times, we were on the "Algol" together when we had the fire (1982). He lived near Leigh (Wigan) at the time about 5 miles from me. Would be good to hear from him again.

Vaughan


----------



## ChathamChavs

David Whitter-My wife Jan remembers you doing a "clog dance" to an Oldham Tinkers number, possibly accompanied by Chris Jones , 3/O in the bar of the Arapaho in the early 80s, and wonders if it is still your party piece!! Regards Roger


----------



## ccurtis1

That wasn't Dave doing a clog dance, that was his normal gait


----------



## whitterd

ChathamChavs said:


> David Whitter-My wife Jan remembers you doing a "clog dance" to an Oldham Tinkers number, possibly accompanied by Chris Jones , 3/O in the bar of the Arapaho in the early 80s, and wonders if it is still your party piece!! Regards Roger


I completely deny taking part in any dancing (clog or otherwise) that may have taken place on any vessel that I may, or may not have sailed on. You are obviously thinking of my much younger slimmer brother!!!

Strange what happens to the body when the Tenant’s kicks in. 
(Pint) 
And anyway, how is it I only get remembered for singing, dancing and telling stories, why does no one ever comment on my supreme engineering knowledge and calm well structured approach to potentially serious marine catastrophes.
Kind Regards David Whitter.


----------



## Andrea Henderson

*Chief Steward - Andy Hunter (1982)*



litavan said:


> David - i sailed with Roy a few times, we were on the "Algol" together when we had the fire (1982). He lived near Leigh (Wigan) at the time about 5 miles from me. Would be good to hear from him again.
> 
> Vaughan


Hi, can you help me? My dad was Andy Hunter, died in fire on the Algol 1982.
I was 17 at the time and never really knew what happened. Can you give me any information on what happened and what you (or anyone else) can remember about him? Would mean so much to me as I still miss him all these years later.
Many thanks,
Andrea Henderson (nee Hunter)


----------



## whitterd

Andrea Henderson said:


> Hi, can you help me? My dad was Andy Hunter, died in fire on the Algol 1982.
> I was 17 at the time and never really knew what happened. Can you give me any information on what happened and what you (or anyone else) can remember about him? Would mean so much to me as I still miss him all these years later.
> Many thanks,
> Andrea Henderson (nee Hunter)


Hello Andrea,
I sailed with your dad on my very first trip to sea January 1975 - MV Silverfjord. I remember Andy as really nice guy; he was great with me, a young first tripper very home sick and very naive. I was very upset on hearing of the Algol fire and particularly your father’s fate. I know a number of the people that were present on the ship and I am sure they will get in touch in due course. I will pass on your request.
Kind Regards David Whitter


----------



## borderreiver

Hi Andrea
I also sailed with your dad a few times. Great guy.Helped me out when I had a bit of anchor chain in the eye.
rgds
Chris James


----------



## Andrea Henderson

Thanks Chris and David,
It's great to know my dad is remembered. I would be so grateful if you could
pass on my request for any information to anyone who knew him.
Kind regards,
Andrea


----------



## litavan

Andrea,

I was the 3/0 on board the "Algol" when we had the fire. You're dads cabin was just down the corridor from me. He was as i remember an excellent Chief Steward, always willing to listen to people and was a much liked character on board. A fine fella and really a popular man on board.



Vaughan


----------



## Roy Costello

Hi Niall

Do you remember me? We met up in Urmston Manchester

Roy


----------



## Roy Costello

tunatownshipwreck said:


> Interesting.
> Silverweir visited my port (Astoria, Oregon) in Feb 1968, I think it had a Chinese crew then, but I'm not sure about that. I can most assuredly say that the Silversea in Oct 1968 and the Silverbeach in Jan 1969 both had Chinese crews when they called. The Silverdon called twice in 1976, my foggy memory is of an all-UK crew, but I won't lay money on that.


Hi Eric

I was on the Silverdon in Astoria. Spent about week there and yes it was a Chinese crew. Remember going to a Moose Club?

Roy Costello


----------



## Roy Costello

Andrea Henderson said:


> Hi, can you help me? My dad was Andy Hunter, died in fire on the Algol 1982.
> I was 17 at the time and never really knew what happened. Can you give me any information on what happened and what you (or anyone else) can remember about him? Would mean so much to me as I still miss him all these years later.
> Many thanks,
> Andrea Henderson (nee Hunter)


Hi Andrea

Yes I knew your dad from the Algol. I was the third engineer and still remember the fire. You had a great dad and he spent time with everyone a genuine man.

Roy


----------



## Roy Costello

litavan said:


> David - i sailed with Roy a few times, we were on the "Algol" together when we had the fire (1982). He lived near Leigh (Wigan) at the time about 5 miles from me. Would be good to hear from him again.
> 
> Vaughan


Hi Vaughan

Met up with Dave Whitter today and he ren though this site. Never reliased it existed. I live in Aspull near Wigan. I now work at a couple of private hospitals in Bolton and Blackburn. Were do you live these days?

Roy


----------



## tunatownshipwreck

Roy Costello said:


> Hi Eric
> 
> I was on the Silverdon in Astoria. Spent about week there and yes it was a Chinese crew. Remember going to a Moose Club?
> 
> Roy Costello


Hi Roy
The Moose Club was members-only for tax reasons, but they were pretty open to visitors, or you could also get in as a guest of a member. I was later a part of a community theater group, and the Moose Club was the friendliest place we performed at, free pork chop dinner and a sociable bunch. 
I think their house beer was Lucky Lager or Miller.


----------



## Roy Costello

Hi Pete

I also have a few of the old Silver Line News Letters. In fact 15 from No 82 May 1978 to No 96 March 1982. Some great pictures and stories. Don't have a clue how to up load them.

Roy


----------



## Roy Costello

Hi Chris
Reading this reminded me of my first ship onThe Slivershore. I was very green to the ways of the world and I joined her in Glasgow opposite Betty's Bar. I was one of three junior engineers can't remember who they were but I do remember being on the 4 to 8 with 2/


----------



## Roy Costello

Sorry Chris
Pressed the wrong button - should have done this earlier! The 2/E was Joe Towns and we stood on the open plates at the bottom of the engine room. She had an Doxford opposed engine. Anyway every half hour or so there would be a loud bang and as you looked up though the different decks you could see the donkey man leaning over the rails looking like the Black & White minstrels. I believe his name was Flash Back Jack.

Roy


----------



## degsy

Andrea Henderson said:


> Hi, can you help me? My dad was Andy Hunter, died in fire on the Algol 1982.
> I was 17 at the time and never really knew what happened. Can you give me any information on what happened and what you (or anyone else) can remember about him? Would mean so much to me as I still miss him all these years later.
> Many thanks,
> Andrea Henderson (nee Hunter)


Hi Andrea
I was with your Dad on the Silverfjord, as others have told you he was a genuine Guy, always a smile and a joke. I remember him telling me about him moving from Carrickfergus to, I think it was Cheshire or North Wales, memories not to good nowadays. I was working ashore when I heard of your Dad's death it came as a hell of a shock. As I think most sea-farers will agree, we remember the Ships but not all of the Men we have sailed with, to use a Scouse expression " Your owld fellah was unforgettable "


----------



## litavan

Roy Costello said:


> Hi Vaughan
> 
> Met up with Dave Whitter today and he ren though this site. Never reliased it existed. I live in Aspull near Wigan. I now work at a couple of private hospitals in Bolton and Blackburn. Were do you live these days?
> 
> Roy


Hello Roy,

its been a long time since i last heard from you. Working hard for these private hospitals then. I'm now living and working in Singapore, married to a young (well 10 years younger) Indonesian lass for the last 13 years. Enjoying life to the full, dealing with casualty work - groundings, sinkings and that sort of thing. I see you have some of the old Silverline monthly mags, i used to have quite a number, but all appear to have been lost after my divorce back in 95. If the crew listing is still with the magazine, then you can easliy post numerous names for us all to see, bring back memories of old friends from the past. Keep in touch.

Vaughan


----------



## Roy Costello

Hi Vaughan

Nice to hear from you again. I have checked the newsletters and have only got the following Supplements giving seagoing appointments. August 1978, December 1978, April 1979, July 1979, October 1979 June 1980 and September 1981. If anyone wants me to give the names of a particular ship crew on the dates then let me know.
Roy


----------



## chris thompson195

Roy's note about joining in Glasgow,I joined the Sand there.There were a few "ladies" on board from bettys bar, one had to be given a duffel coat before we sailed,her clothes had been dumped out the porthole by the sailor who she was "comforting".After a lovely trip to Nouwadibou(must be one of the worst places in the world) we returned to M,boro, the "ladies" there were so anxious to get on board,they pulled the gangplank out and were on before the customs.


----------



## Roy Costello

Hi
Makeing a start with the appointment lists. Can anyone add the first names to these guys. Also only listing the officers for now but if you want the crew nanes let me know. This is from August 1978.

ALGOL

Master A. Cattell
C/O J. Moffat
2/O S. Telford
3/O D. Hollis
R/O M. Carpenter
C/E C. Staines
2/E J. Kersey
3/E S. Hogg
4/E J. Spooner
4/E I. Barringer
E/O D. Crist
Purser J. Pavey

ALICE REDFIELD

Master J. Riddell
C/O J. Lazonby
2/O A. Younger
3/O M. Hancock
R/O J. Grant
C/E A. Robinson
2/E S. Fielder
3/E R. Nilsson
4/E W. Scott
J/E F. Sarcon
J/E S. Cogger
E/O D. Lane
Purser H. Otter

ALVEGA

Master I. Tait
C/O C. Thompson
2/O R. Wright
3/O J. Hyland
3/O B. Hingley
R/O M. Hanley
C/E D. Brown
2/E S. Sale
3/E C. Duffy
4/E M. Littlebury
4/E A. Stoddart
E/O J. Mackay
Purser K. Greaken

Hope that has jogged a few memory cells. Do you want more?

Roy


----------



## borderreiver

Gee
sailed with a lot of the above. Happy times


----------



## Roy Costello

A few more - still August 1978

BANDAMA

Master J. Robinson
C/O K. Mellor
2/O I. Finlayson
3/O D. Murray
R/O D. Donohoe
C/E L. Wynn
2/E G. Sykes
3/E W. Black
3/E J. Markes
J/E L. Salut
E/O D. Longden
Purser A. Cooper


ERSKINE BRIDGE

Master M. Guy
C/O D. Sutherland
2/O P. Collins
3/0 J. Morley
R/O J. Mahon
C/E R.Ronald
2/E R. Urwin
3/E J. Martin
4/E A. Dyer
J/E N. Forrest
E/O R. Gibbs


SETO BRIDGE

Master N. Lowe
C/O P. Farrand
2/O N. Fenwick
3/O S. Harvey
R/O J. Saig
C/E R. Pye
2/E G. Livingstone
3/E D. Bourne
4/E A. Maidment
J/E D. Tooley
E/O F. Usher

Well guys hope these names can jog more happy memories of the good old days.

Roy


----------



## WicklowJimmy

Vaughan,
Did you get th photo's I sent you?
Jim


----------



## litavan

Jim,

thanks, yes i got those pictures you sent. I was young then and my hair was black, now grey/white. Good days and that evening brought back some good memories as we passed through the suez, like leaving the place....!!

Vaughan


----------



## Andrea Henderson

degsy said:


> Hi Andrea
> I was with your Dad on the Silverfjord, as others have told you he was a genuine Guy, always a smile and a joke. I remember him telling me about him moving from Carrickfergus to, I think it was Cheshire or North Wales, memories not to good nowadays. I was working ashore when I heard of your Dad's death it came as a hell of a shock. As I think most sea-farers will agree, we remember the Ships but not all of the Men we have sailed with, to use a Scouse expression " Your owld fellah was unforgettable "


Hi Degsy,
Thanks so much for your comments. Your memory serves you well - we moved from Carrickfergus to North Wales in 1974 (just on the Cheshire border -I was 10years old at the time). I remember my dad being on the Silverfjord - he had great times! 
Kind regards,
Andrea


----------



## Roger Gerrey

Hi Andrea I sailed with your dad in 1978 on the Silvercove with my wife Chris,he was a great bloke and have happy memories of him.


----------



## Roger Gerrey

Hi Roy this is a blast from the past you sailed with mer and my wife Chris on the Silvercove I think on its last tip before being sold to the greeks,after being stuck in Algiers for 99 days.I have a few christian names I think.so here goes.
3/0 John Hyland
3/0Brian Hingley
Master John Robinson
C/O Keith Mellor
2/0Ian Finlayson
E/O Frank Usher
All the very best Roger


----------



## Roy Costello

Hi Roger

Nice to hear from you after all these years. I vaguely remember the cove slept a bit since then. It's great reading the stories from our old ship mates, its certainly jogged a few memories for me.
Roy


----------



## garysalter

*Silver Line / Dean Line History*

Hi All, First time contribution to the Forum. Sailed with Silver Line from apprentice to chief officer, 1957 to 1968. Ten good years!
This entry prompted by learning that Martin Barraclough has written a history of the companies entitled "Looking for a Silverlining". This is only available through the printers "Bound Biographies" who can be contacted on 01869 232911. Not got my copy yet but apparently it has had good reviews.


----------



## Malcolm Metcalf

garysalter said:


> Hi All, First time contribution to the Forum. Sailed with Silver Line from apprentice to chief officer, 1957 to 1968. Ten good years!
> This entry prompted by learning that Martin Barraclough has written a history of the companies entitled "Looking for a Silverlining". This is only available through the printers "Bound Biographies" who can be contacted on 01869 232911. Not got my copy yet but apparently it has had good reviews.


Hey Garry....Malcolm Metcalf

I assume you are well into your retirement by now and hopefully keeping well. As I recall you live close by Middlesborough. I settled in Vancouver when I eventually understood that I would never save that golden egg before leaving the sea.

You're the second name that I recognized from my days in Silver Line (1959 ~ 1972) Harry Whitelaw also posts here occassionally.

I recall Martin did a trip on the 'Fell to australia when i was a cadet.. maybe late 60 or 61. I've found the web page and will have to order a copy

http://www.silverdene.com/

Cheers
Malcolm


----------



## keith ratcliffe

Hi. It is good to find this Silverline site.I sailed as R/O on the Silverisle 1963-1964. Joined her in Antwerp having been told by Marconi office (London) and Silverline offices the voyage would be 4 months,(she had already been out for3 months in South America), guess what 4 months later we were in Japan heading for Christmas Island and Australia. We tramped around the world and I certainly saw a lot of counties for the first time. Captain Hurst was the skipper, a nice dignified gentleman, I am trying to remember the rest of the crew. I swallowed the anchor after this trip, was it all the curries or simply the booze, but I still have happy memories. Regards to everyone, Keith


----------



## Roy Costello

Motorman said:


> Hello
> I was with Silver Line 72 - 75 as Jun Eng on Silvercove & Silvermain then 4/E on Silvershore, does anyone have any photos of the Cove or remember sailing with me. Good company and good crowd of blokes
> Motorman (Niall Carr)


Hi Niall

Do you remember me. Roy Costello we had some great times togeather. Were do you live?


----------



## kevinmcfadden

Hi. I stumble into the site every now and then and figured I'd add myself to the list of ex-Silverline'ers. I joined the Company in 78 from a tanker outfit because I wanted to get experience on other vessels - and they stuck me on tankers. Although they did finaly relent and let me on the general cargo side. Sailed as 3/0 and 2/0 on the Alvega, the Alkes (couple of trips ) and the Bandama (couple of trips) before an argument with a 20' container sat me down on shore for a while. Moved on in 81 to foreign flag and came ashore at the end of 82.


----------



## borderreiver

I believe I sailed with you as chief officer
Chris James


----------



## Maggie

Hi, Can anyone help me please? I am trying to locate an old friend who worked for Silverline on the Silver Crag in 1966. His name was Ty AMA & he was friends with another crew member called Yousseff. I know it is a long shot, but thanks anyway.


----------



## martin.littlebury

ANOTHER ex-Silverliner here!! I'm mentioned at #253 on this thread.

My memory for names might not be what it was, after an interval of 30+ years, but I hope I've got most in the right ship at the right time. Problem is, 3 of the ships are identical so it's not easy to distinguish one from another.

My first ship was SILVERFORTH in early 1976 as J/E I think - all my paper records of those days are long gone. Can't remember many names from this trip, I'm afraid; Hank Otter as C/S and a steward from Splott in Cardiff. Good lad, real laugh and mixed-race. Made a good "cuppa splosh". I've got a feeling Dougie Brown was 2/E.

SILVERMAIN was next and my mind's even more of a blank on this one.

Next, stood-by ALGOL at Cammell-Lairds in Birkenhead and sailed on her maiden voyage as 4/E. Those I remember are:- 
Master - ? Morgan, with an earring
C/O - Mike Smith
2/O - Alan Younger
3/0 - Simon Telford, a great bloke and a real laugh.
C/S - Hank Otter, looked & sounded fearsome but a lovely bloke.
R/O - Bob Wilson, made excellent model ships (my mum still has one), posted at #23 on this thread . Had a tiny dog at home called Beefbone.
C/E - Cyril Staines. Liked him alot.
2/E - Mike ????, lived in Hawarden, N. Wales. Promoted to C/E sometime later. Very nice bloke. Sold me an old wreck of a Ducati 125 for restoration - something I eventually completed to a very good standard.
3/E - Can't remember but maybe (?) Robinson? Geordie, curly red hair & beard, very chunky.
4/E - Alan Stoddart
E/O - ?
This was the time of The Muppets on TV. We had the whole ship, maybe the whole yard, singing "Mahnahmahnah" - so funny as it echoed back & forth!!!! As mentioned in #23, most of the trip was lightering off Houston. HMS Sheffield - destroyed in the Falklands - was being built/refitted at this time.

Next was a trip on ALVEGA as 4/E. I remember:-
Master - I. Tait, known to all as "Iri" Tait
3/O - Brian Hingley
R/O - Mike Hanley. Irishman.
C/E - Dougie Brown. So much has already been said about Dougie I can't add more, except to say he was a sound bloke, good Chief and I liked him.
2/E - Stuart Sale
4/E - Alan Stoddart. Liked Alan a lot. Often wonder what became of him.
E/O - J. Mackay, Scotsman from Embo in the Far North. He & R/O spoke Gaelic to each other. 

Next, stood-by ALVENUS at Cammell -Laird & sailed as 4/E on her maiden voyage. Names are getting mixed-up now but I seem to remember:-
Master - Jock Riddell. Lived in an ancient house next to Salisbury Cathedral.
R/O - Jude Noranha. Killed in a fire on Algol some years later as mentioned in another post. 
C/E - Cyril Staines
C/S - Andy Hunter. Very nice bloke. Unfortunately killed on Algol at the same time as Jude.

Finally, TAABO running around West Africa. By this time I'd decided to call it a day at sea, although my (now ex-) wife had a BIG hand in this decision. 

I enjoyed Silver Line agreat deal. Leaving the sea was a good decision at the time but I've often regretted it. 

I went into Building Services Engineering design ashore and ended-up as a consultant. But I found that, whatever I did in the following years, I always compared it to seagoing practice with the result that I've always seen myself as a ships engineer working ashore rather than a building services engineer who once went to sea. I imagine a lot of people feel a similar way.

I took retirement 10 years early because work was getting me down. My new wife & I decided my pension income was enough for us to live reasonably well in her native Thailand so that's where I am now. She's back to her old profession as a schoolteacher. But lurking in the back of my mind is the feeling that I just might look for work in UK again for, say, 6 months a year or so...........


----------



## Kaituo

*Silverhow / Tower Bridge*

Was in Singapore last week for a meeting of marine dinosaurs and somebody mentioned the Silverhow /Tower Bridge saga at Thompsons Yard is Sunderland 1966.....
As Harry Whitelaw and I sailed together on this fine vessel I wonder if he remembers the story.....
The Tower Bridge was launched as the 'Silverhow' but sank immediately after leaving the launching ways at Joey Thompson's Yard. Missing manhole covers in the E/R apparently........
After refloat somebody announced that 'how' was a Lake District word for 'grave', at which point the Barracloughs decided to put the vessel into the Seabridge Pool with the name 'Tower Bridge' to avoid further bad luck.
I sailed on her as 2nd Mate immediately after that ( with Capt Elfed Lewis) and later as Mate with Harry W.
A great ship and the first one with aircon I had sailed on....
Chief Eng was Len Dewar then Greenaway...

Cadets were John Guy and Mike Potter, both of whom later became Masters.


----------



## ccurtis1

Was it not the Sir James Laing shipyard where she was built? I sailed with Len Dewar on my first trip, Silversand 1964 and Ted Greenway relieved him. Was the cadet not Mike Guy?


----------



## Kaituo

ccurtis1 said:


> Was it not the Sir James Laing shipyard where she was built? I sailed with Len Dewar on my first trip, Silversand 1964 and Ted Greenway relieved him. Was the cadet not Mike Guy?


I'm sure the cadet was John M Guy as I sailed with him later on'Silverweir' and met him again when he joined Canadian Pacific as 3rd Mate...around 1970.

Maybe the middle M was for Mike !

Mike Potter I met a few years ago when he was Master on a Teekay tanker loading at an offshore terminal in China.


I was 3rd Mate on the Silversand in 1964 ( Henry Howie was Master and Harry Whitelaw Mate ) and recall Ted Greenway being Chief during that period . Seven Islands to Bidston and Murmansk to West Hartlepool being the staple voyage......


----------



## Compass Rose

Hello, another ex-Silverliner here, lots of name from the past have been mentioned, one in particular, Jim Mahon ex R/O, can't forget you jim as we have the same surname, and I was on the Carchester from Dec 4th 1980 to Jan 30th 1981 and Feb 12th 1981 to April 26th 1981. How many of you still have your Silver Line LTD Golden Jubilee magnififying glass??.

Ships served on as follows:-

SilverOsprey - July - Nov 1975 & Sept - Dec 1976, Jan - May 1979

SilverEirik - Jan - April 1976 & May - Aug 1976

SilverDon - March - Sept 1977

SilverForth - Nov 77- May 78

SilverEagle - Sept - Oct 78 & July - Oct 79

Silverkite - Jan - April 1980

SilverMerlin - June - Sept 1980 & March - June 82

Carchester - Dec 1980 - Jan 81 & Feb - April 81

Amsterdam - June - July 81

SilverSky - Sep 81 - Jan 82 & July - Nov 82

Alvega - March - July 83 & Oct 83 - March 84

Regards to all 
Mike Mahon


----------



## ccurtis1

Captain Don Troupe.
Sorry to inform you Silver Liners, that Captain Troupe crossed the bar at his home in Spain after a relatively short illness. I sailed with him on the "Taabo" and have fond memories of my time with him. Never a dull moment and a very happy trip. He leaves a widow and three sons. My deep condolences to his family.


----------



## ccurtis1

Kaituo, I joined the Silversand at the General Terminus Quay in Glasgow, February 1964 and we sailed for Monrovia. The "Old Man" was Capt Hopkins and I think the Mate was Bryn Margerison, both Welshmen. The Chief was Len Dewar to start with and the Second Engineer Trevor Davidson. Third Engineer was Pat Robinson and the two fourth engineers were Kenny Pearce and Dave Robson. Pat, Ken and myself all went on to become Chief Engineers with Silver Line. One of the other Junior Engineers was Doug Livingston Brown, whom Pat Robinson gave the handle "Doc" after Doctor Livingston I presume if you excuse the pun. Hank Otter was doing his first voyage with Silver Line that trip I believe.


----------



## ccurtis1

Martin Littlebury
Re Algol, I think the chunky third engineer you referred to is my old mate Les Robertson. Les is now resident engineer on the tugs operating on the Tyne.
Alan Stoddart, last heard of working the North Sea.


----------



## borderreiver

Hi Colin 
Please give my regards to Les when you see next.
Chris


----------



## ccurtis1

I certainly will Chris. I was talking to Tony and was trying to remember when we first met, you and I, and you mentioned in one of your posts the fateful dry-docking of the "Kurdistan". And thats when it was. John Winton became ill at that dry-docking and I came to relieve him at Smiths dock after just coming off the "Afghanistan" We did sail together in "V" Ships too, but I just can not recall where. 
Colin


----------



## borderreiver

Must have been one of the sat55 I was on all of them at one time or other.
Chris


----------



## lochie

Compass Rose said:


> Hello, another ex-Silverliner here, lots of name from the past have been mentioned, one in particular, Jim Mahon ex R/O, can't forget you jim as we have the same surname, and I was on the Carchester from Dec 4th 1980 to Jan 30th 1981 and Feb 12th 1981 to April 26th 1981. How many of you still have your Silver Line LTD Golden Jubilee magnififying glass??.
> 
> Ships served on as follows:-
> 
> SilverOsprey - July - Nov 1975 & Sept - Dec 1976, Jan - May 1979
> 
> SilverEirik - Jan - April 1976 & May - Aug 1976
> 
> SilverDon - March - Sept 1977
> 
> SilverForth - Nov 77- May 78
> 
> SilverEagle - Sept - Oct 78 & July - Oct 79
> 
> Silverkite - Jan - April 1980
> 
> SilverMerlin - June - Sept 1980 & March - June 82
> 
> Carchester - Dec 1980 - Jan 81 & Feb - April 81
> 
> Amsterdam - June - July 81
> 
> SilverSky - Sep 81 - Jan 82 & July - Nov 82
> 
> Alvega - March - July 83 & Oct 83 - March 84
> 
> Regards to all
> Mike Mahon


Hi there Mike We sailed together a few times over the years.The last trip together was the Alvega when we were anchored in the Falklands for what seemed an eternity until paying off in Rosyth. How are you keeping Still supporting the Evertonians? 
Regards Marty Loughran


----------



## Compass Rose

Hi Marty, great to hear from you, (the welshman who supports Spurs)
Yes we also sailed together on the SilverSky. The Alvega did seem like an eternity, but at least your cooking got us through, I do have a photo of our cricket team (Ascension island) in which we all
played, happy day's.A lot older and thin ontop now but still hansome?Nice to hear from you Marty . 

Regards Mike Mahon


----------



## McMorine

Trying to locate Bob Rankin from Liverpool, he was an Electrician with Palm Line in the 1960's. We served our Apprenticeship together at the English Electric Co on the East Lancs Road Liverpool, 1954 to 1959, then he moved to the Netherton works and I lost touch with him. Anyone HELP.


----------



## lochie

Compass Rose said:


> Hi Marty, great to hear from you, (the welshman who supports Spurs)
> Yes we also sailed together on the SilverSky. The Alvega did seem like an eternity, but at least your cooking got us through, I do have a photo of our cricket team (Ascension island) in which we all
> played, happy day's.A lot older and thin ontop now but still hansome?Nice to hear from you Marty .
> 
> Regards Mike Mahon


Great to hear from you Mick Im still in touch with Peter Hague and Hilton Stanness I've got a few photos of us aboard the Alvega wearing those cowboy hats What for I'll never know


----------



## tonymorcom

*June 1978~ Oct 1978 Silvermain*

Hi guys
I did a brief spell on the silvermain while she was converted in Singapore. I had come over from Houlders to secure a 2nd mates job cos they wouldnt give me one, and guess what as soon as I paid off silvermain in Los Angeles they wanted me back. Any one who was on with me and paid off at same time would remember the horrendous flight home via Baffin Island because of a bomb scare on board directed at Princess Margaret who was supposed to be on board but in fact was having dinner with Starsky and Hutch at the time. We were the largest aircraft ever to land and take off from Baffin. Sounds far fetched I know but 100% true and i was even sober(ish) lol


----------



## jakebrake

Captain Bartlett, F/O JONES AND 2/O FIRTH of the Silverlake, early 60's........
.......any news on them ??? tks ......... R/O Condy


----------



## borderreiver

Baby Bruce Firth now retired to France rebuilding a old farm there.


----------



## ccurtis1

To all of you old Silverliners, Captain Ron Hill will be 80 years old on the 4th of December. Still an ardent ****nal supporter too.


----------



## bobbymoore13

hello people who worked for silverline,my name is BOBBY MOORE,(A/B,GPS1).I worked for silverline from 1972-76.Serving on silvermain from 25/5/72-27/10/72,silverosprey 16/11/72-8/1/72,mv binsnes 24/4/73-4/6/73,silvereagle 16/6/73-9/10/73,silverfjord 16/11/73-13/6/74,silverforth 4/11/74-12/4/75,silvershore 25/6/75-8/7/75,silverosprey 15/7/75-12/8/75,silver eirik 28/8/75-28/11/75,and the last one silvereagle 5/1/76-9/4/76.After that i started with esso.i can remember a few people i sailed with,ted denholm(london),dave herd(hull),leo madigan(new zealand?),and of course a lot more that i cant remember.so if there is any x silverline men out there that can remember me get in touch. just rememberd colin ramsey(south shields).


----------



## borderreiver

ccurtis1 said:


> To all of you old Silverliners, Captain Ron Hill will be 80 years old on the 4th of December. Still an ardent ****nal supporter too.


The best master I have ever sailed with.
Sailed with him may times. Saturday afternoon had the be quite when the footy was on,Helped me many times.


----------



## ccurtis1

Aye a grand lad Chris, but there were quite a few


----------



## lochie

bobbymoore13 said:


> hello people who worked for silverline,my name is BOBBY MOORE,(A/B,GPS1).I worked for silverline from 1972-76.Serving on silvermain from 25/5/72-27/10/72,silverosprey 16/11/72-8/1/72,mv binsnes 24/4/73-4/6/73,silvereagle 16/6/73-9/10/73,silverfjord 16/11/73-13/6/74,silverforth 4/11/74-12/4/75,silvershore 25/6/75-8/7/75,silverosprey 15/7/75-12/8/75,silver eirik 28/8/75-28/11/75,and the last one silvereagle 5/1/76-9/4/76.After that i started with esso.i can remember a few people i sailed with,ted denholm(london),dave herd(hull),leo madigan(new zealand?),and of course a lot more that i cant remember.so if there is any x silverline men out there that can remember me get in touch. just rememberd colin ramsey(south shields).


 Sailed with you on the Silvermain in 72 and the forth in 74 I was 2nd cook and baker at the time I remember Leo Madigan Didnt he have a book published, If I remember correctly werent you from Carlisle?


----------



## borderreiver

Just heard that Captain Ron Hill passed away. Just after his 80 birthday.. I Still think of him on the Mexico coast and down in the Cameroon.all the parties we had. Plus all the help he gave me to become a master


----------



## tonymorcom

*Rip*



borderreiver said:


> Just heard that Captain Ron Hill passed away. Just after his 80 birthday.. I Still think of him on the Mexico coast and down in the Cameroon.all the parties we had. Plus all the help he gave me to become a master


RIP Capt Ron Hill. Didn't actually sail with him but heard of him whilst with Silver Line 1978.


----------



## Shipbuilder

Some pics of ALGOL on first six months out of builder's yard.
The one where it appears to be sinking was tank testing on trials off Arran. As soon as the ship was full of water and it was gushing out of the open tanks, the order was given to pump her out again. There was an enormous "thump" from below followed by the info that the main cargo pump had packed up. Took hours to pump it all out again using the smaller pumps. Ran trials with 300 persons aboard interesting experience!
Bob


----------



## ccurtis1

Shipbuilder said:


> Some pics of ALGOL on first six months out of builder's yard.
> The one where it appears to be sinking was tank testing on trials off Arran. As soon as the ship was full of water and it was gushing out of the open tanks, the order was given to pump her out again. There was an enormous "thump" from below followed by the info that the main cargo pump had packed up. Took hours to pump it all out again using the smaller pumps. Ran trials with 300 persons aboard interesting experience!
> Bob


My memory must be slipping as I seem to recall two (or was it three) steam turbine cargo pumps and one electrically driven pump. All three alternators had to be on line to run the electrical pump on full speed. I sailed on two sister ships, the Almak and the Alice Redfield, the latter just after she had left the builders, Cammel Laird.


----------



## Shipbuilder

I wasn't an engineer, but I know at least one pump was steam. The picture of the ALGOL alongside in Houston in light condition was when there was a boiler explosion as we were about to sail. Great mushroom cloud, shot with fire, came out of the funnel. No injuries, but we were in the backwater for about two weeks whilst it was repaired under the supervision of engineers from Cammell Lairds.

During trials, for whatever reason, the main pumping capability was lost and it took a long time to pump all the water out. The only Silver Line engineers aboard for the trials were Cyril Staines chief, John Wright 2nd and Les Robinson 3rd. Martin Littlebury who was junior (and has posted above) did not do the trials, but was one of the standby team for several months and also sailed for several months, so he may be able to give you a fuller explanation as to what the problem was with the pump/s on trials.Bob


----------



## borderreiver

Only saw the elec pump running at full speed four times and each time it caused a switchboard fire . I was chief officer at diffrent times on all 5 of the ships and master on two.


----------



## ccurtis1

borderreiver said:


> Only saw the elec pump running at full speed four times and each time it caused a switchboard fire . I was chief officer at diffrent times on all 5 of the ships and master on two.


You are quite right Chris. Putting the electric pump on to full speed, was indeed fraught. Even with the three alternators on line, the switchboard lit up like the proverbial Christmas lights, a lot of machines tripped and just about every alarm in the engine room sounded.
Shipbuilder. I will be having a couple of pints with Les Robertson next week, so I will pick his brains.
Kind regards


----------



## Shipbuilder

Please give my regards to Les, I have a feeling he was below when it hapenned. I last saw him when we bunkered from ALVEGA at Ascension in 1982, I think he was 2nd by then.
Regarding the tank test. I have a feeling there was no choice because all that was left working was the electric pump/s, but may be wrong - long time ago!
Bob Wilson, ex R/O.


----------



## ccurtis1

lochie
If you are still in touch with Peter Haigh, please give him my regards. He was on the Carchester along with Harry Avery (bosun) and Brian Phillips, both from Sunderland. I was the Chief Engineer.


----------



## ccurtis1

Shipbuilder. Morning Bob, passed your regards on to Les and he sends his to you, he remembers you well. The incident re the ballast on the Algol was caused by the tank valves failing. Would seem it was a common problen initially, as we had similar problems on the Alice Redfield in the first few months of her service. In operation, the valves refused to stop on the lever causing the shear pins to break or in the worst scenario the gearing to shred. Les said he thinks Alan Stoddart was also on board.
Regards


----------



## Shipbuilder

Thanks,
Glad I didn't imagine it all. As far as I remember, they had filled up the cargo tanks with seawater to the extent that it was pouring out of the open tops that can be seen in the photograph when the incident ocurred. Alan Stoddart was in the standby team, but I am not sure he was on trials, he also sailed for six months.

Initially, I (as R/O) was not required on trials as Camell Lairds normally had their own trials R/O. Anyway, when it came to it, they couldn't find him and Lairds asked if I would like to work for them for the trials. Silver Line said it was entirely up to me, so off I went, getting paid by both Lairds and Silver Line at the same time.

After we got off to sea on maiden voyage, we only got as far as Milford Haven where we had to put in for more adjustments. Then we bunkered in Augusta, Siciliy, before loading our first cargo of crude at Ez Zuetina (Libya) for Houston. 

Lightering was awful boring and extremely hot. Although the air conditioning units were great in themselves, the freon pipe crossed the expansion joint and it kept either cracking or breaking, losing the freon. It was a sealed ship and the windows would not open, so it was unbearably hot inside most of the time. It was still hapenning when I left after six months.

During that time we lightered
MARYLAND, JARABELLA, JANE STOVE, TAKATORISAN MARU, SIR JOHN HUNTER andf MARYLAND again.

Once a month we got "let out" to make a short voyage, usually Coatzacoalcos (Mexico), Freeport (Bahamas) or Philadelphia and these little trips made a welcome break. Think it was something to do with US rules regarding length of stay in US waters on foreign ships.

Bob


----------



## ccurtis1

Weren't those first few months out of the yard bloomin awful. The Alice went to the Caribbean, loading in La Salina, Venezuela, and discharging about 10 hours later in Aruba. Mike Lazonby was the Mate and was determined to beat the discharge record in Aruba, set by an Esso vessel eons earlier. This we duly did, but the refinery expected a new record each time we berthed, which turned out to be impossible. Then of course we had the switchboard explosion, which really set us back. A great crowd on board and once we got over the problems, a good vessel too, so all in all a pretty good trip.


----------



## Shipbuilder

I feel our best times on the ALGOL were when we were still in the yard. Long days, going in at about 0800 and coming out at about 1800 with not a great deal to do all day. We were all staying in the MN hotel on good subsistence money, so we all went out together each night. Off home after lunch on Friday and set off back to Liverpool on Monday morning. 

When they put the propeller on the third one, ALRAI, I went along to watch. Whilst they were putting it on, I noticed the name ALKAID on the counter. When I told the ship manager, he was a bit sceptical, but on checking, found it was true, different name on each end! I think it may have been that one that finished up as ALICE REDFIELD. The last two were ALMAK and ALVENUS.

At the launch of ALVEGA, they broke the bottle on the bows and nothing hapenned. We all hung around for ages listening to the sound of hammering coming from underneath and finally gave up and we all dispersed. As soon as we got behind the sheds, we heard a distant rumbling noise as the ALVEGA took it in her head to take off down the slip with hardly anyone there. 

ALGOL was my only tanker and it put me off them forever. From there, I went to the almost new SILVERAVON that later became BANDAMA. We regularly spent 5 weeks at a time in Abidjan discharging general from Marseilles and loading logs. Then a few hours up to coast to San Pedro to load coffee and more logs on deck and that took another two weeks, then back to the Med.

Rama Ramakrishna was chief and Les Wynne 2nd (later chief).
Nice comfortable ship and fairly trouble-free. 

Bob


----------



## ccurtis1

Aye Bob. The Taabo, sister to the Bandama was my last ship as second engineer as I was promoted to C/E on the Carchester. Taabo had a good run, Mediterranean to the Ivory Coast. Don Troupe was the old man, Paul Wakeling the mate and Albert Trotter the C/E. Alan Stoddart was the 3/E and Peter Smallwood the PCS. A good trip with good lads and wives and children too.
ps, the Alice Redfield became the Alkes I think. Chris (Borderreiver) will know


----------



## Shipbuilder

Aboard BANDAMA, we had captains Tester, Robinson & Tuddenham, chief engs, Ramakrishna and Les Wynne. Others remembered were Steve Last c/o, Paul Mellor c/o, Colin Warburton 2/E, Adrian Cooper & Bill Beamson PCOs, Willie Black, 3rd eng, Charlie Leung 4th eng, Paul Bibby 3rd eng, Dennis Dowan 2/0, Pete Jones 3/0. Elec Dave Webster. Dave Webster & I moved on to tiny passenger ship ST. HELENA next (UK - Cape Town run), where we remained until packing it in in late 1992. By that time, we had both married and were fed up of the sea!

BANDAMA was a strange ship to be on, on account of weeks and weeks in port, but a very happy bunch of officers. Remember we had a giant pair of binnoculars aboard, courtesy of Hiroshima Heavy Industries. Believe TAABO had identical pair that got nicked. I was charged with their care and safekeeping aboard BANDAMA and they afforded us hours of amusement in San Pedro, oggling visiting yachts.
San Pedro was strange port as well. Big lagoon, and appeared very safe to go ashore, nobody bothered us. We all used to go up to Arso Hotel on hot sweaty afternoons at week-ends for a swim & a beer or two!

Bob


----------



## ccurtis1

If memory serves me correctly Bob, it would not be yachts you were ogling at San Pedro, but the rather lovely young topless French girls. Sete was similar in the glorious sights too on the northern end of the trips


----------



## borderreiver

which is why I live near by.


----------



## Shipbuilder

Yes,
Correct, we had some good ports at the northern end, Sete, Valencia, Barcelona, Marseilles, Livorno, Marina de Carara, Port St. Louis. It was a bit more hectic when we were a container ship though, running through Suez to Jeddah with SILVERNESS (TAABO), with very little time in port.
Bob


----------



## ccurtis1

Now now Chris


----------



## lochie

ccurtis1 said:


> lochie
> If you are still in touch with Peter Haigh, please give him my regards. He was on the Carchester along with Harry Avery (bosun) and Brian Phillips, both from Sunderland. I was the Chief Engineer.


Will do,I sailed with Harry on the Alvega and with Brian Phillips who was a good mate of mine many times over the years


----------



## harrywhitelaw

Been a while since I last logged on and posted anything, but thought I'd like to say to anyone who knows me, hope you all had a great Christmas and best wishes to everyone for 2011.


----------



## ChrisTurner

*Silver Line*

hi Chris Turner R/O with Silver Line for 5 years ...I think
Silver Forth Altair Alice Redfield Almak etc 76 to 81


----------



## ChathamChavs

Me and my wife were just reminiscing about some of the "characters" we sailed with. Jimmy Wyness and Neil Widdas together on the Spey Bridge take some beating. Any others?


----------



## ccurtis1

Matty Jack, Norman Tuddenham, Alfie Crowther, Denis Barker, Tony Blackwood, Mike Lazonby to name just a few.


----------



## ChrisTurner

ccurtis1 said:


> Matty Jack, Norman Tuddenham, Alfie Crowther, Denis Barker, Tony Blackwood, Mike Lazonby to name just a few.


Hi Colin
i remember Norman Tuddenham sailed with him on the Forth and Mike Lazenby on the Alice..
Do you remember Captain James T Kirkpatrick????


----------



## ChrisTurner

ccurtis1 said:


> Weren't those first few months out of the yard bloomin awful. The Alice went to the Caribbean, loading in La Salina, Venezuela, and discharging about 10 hours later in Aruba. Mike Lazonby was the Mate and was determined to beat the discharge record in Aruba, set by an Esso vessel eons earlier. This we duly did, but the refinery expected a new record each time we berthed, which turned out to be impossible. Then of course we had the switchboard explosion, which really set us back. A great crowd on board and once we got over the problems, a good vessel too, so all in all a pretty good trip.


Was that the trip we met Coling - Mike Lazonby was mate and then came back as old man!!


----------



## ChrisTurner

Malcolm Frost said:


> Hi
> I sailed on the Mv SILVER EIRIK in 1976 from europort to gadansk.
> Then on SILVERFORTH from istanbul & left in yokohama again in 1976.
> Does anybody remember chief steward Hank Otter,if so please let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Malcolm Frost.


hi Malcolm
I remembet Hank Otter didnt he have a glass eye and continually had a cigarette in his mouth under his glass eye

rgds
chris turner ex r/o


----------



## ChrisTurner

ccurtis1 said:


> Come on you old Silver Liners. There are lots of people whom we sailed with who are cworth a comment. Cap Ronnie Safe (the only Master serving with the MN who had a certificate to say that he was sane!!!!, his words) C/E Albert Trotter, Cap Don Troop (was he ever sober?) Albert RN the Chief Steward, Tommy Wilson, another chief steward, Billy Graham, no not that Billy Graham, this one an engineer. lets get this up and running


No Colin he isnt the only one with a certificate
I give you Captn Norman Tuddenham Silver Forth used to boast that he was the only man on the ship that was sane as he had a certificate to prove it!!! threatened to log me once!!! i was a boy what did i know??? happy days
rgds
Chris


----------



## borderreiver

ChrisTurner said:


> Hi Colin
> i remember Norman Tuddenham sailed with him on the Forth and Mike Lazenby on the Alice..
> Do you remember Captain James T Kirkpatrick????


Tommy Kirkpatrick did a eventful trip on one of the sat 55
Mike Lazenby great guy got the best out of everybody. sailed with him on the Alvega das to aden back and forward. This was the time when some gen part arrived for the wrong engines We had to take then to the agents office left them against the wall in such a position that to get them loaded they had to take the wall down.


----------



## ccurtis1

ChrisTurner said:


> Was that the trip we met Coling - Mike Lazonby was mate and then came back as old man!!


Aye Chris, that was the trip. You introduced us all to "Black Russians". A quite potent mixture as I recall of 4Bells, Tia Maria, coca cola and a dash of lime. Journey into space. That was a great trip.
Jock Riddell being relieved as Master by Mike Lazonby. A second mate whos name slips my mind who had a propensity to paint flowers on the bridge wing dodgers. 3/E was Angus Mather, 4/E big Wayne Scott and "Splitters" Steve Cogger, Electrician Dave Lane followed by Stevie Bell and the C/E the smashing Gentleman George Ferdinand who relieved another who shall be nameless. And so many wives on board too. Do you recall the "Queen" PCS? What a trip.
Regards


----------



## borderreiver

Do not know about the drink but swimming in the cargo tanks.
did we not have a gen fire in Das 3 engineer George sent home with his lovely wife Sally (still in love with her)


----------



## chris thompson195

I'm bored and have been surfing, satisfied a little bit of curiosity, I loved my time on the Don,great ship,great crew and great times, this ship apparently was eventually sold on to the chinese(see page 3) and renamed Fei Cui Hai, listed as foundered, foundered alright, it bloody well SUNK and only 3 survivors!! Lets hope the chinese did'nt look after it properly, she was such a lovely ship with a great engine room.
I joined in Aussie, stuck my bags into the accomodation and was greeted with "f..k me its Chris", no one knew I was the relief and pretty much all of the engineers I had sailed with before, as I recall we had rolo wakeham and Yorky Thompson as chiefs john wright was the 2/e for part of the trip anyway, last time I saw John was at the tall ships,the first time they were in the tyne,he was sailing as chief on oil rig supply boats and not very happy with them.


----------



## bobbymoore13

lo out there im Bobby Moore (A/B-GP1)i sailed with silverline from 1976-1986.My first ship was Silvermain jioned her in Hamburg Blom n Voss shipyard was there about a month or so then sailed light to New Orleans loaded grain for japan then cars back to New Orleans kept that upfor a few runs then loaded bails of paper pulp for UK.Does any one remember me.


----------



## bobbymoore13

bobbymoore13 said:


> lo out there im Bobby Moore (A/B-GP1)i sailed with silverline from 1970-1976 my first ship was Silvermain joined her in Hamburg(Blom n Voss)was there for a mnth or two re-storing n getting decks ready sailed from there light to Baton Rouge loaded grain for Japan then cars back to New Orleans carried on like that till we came back home 6 month or so later with paper pulp paid of in Lieth.Then sailed on some of the other ships including kemmy tankers had a very good time with Silverline great lads great trips kushty 5 n half year.So if any one who worked with them round that time get in touch


----------



## sailorashore

Dave Wilson said:


> Capts Johnny Walker & Whitelaw. Anyone remember?


I sailed with Harry Whitelaw twice on the Aldersgate in 68 and the Silverfjord in 73


----------



## sailorashore

I sailed with Ron Safe quite a few times with Silver Line and met him again later while working in Vancouver he was with NOL by then. So sorry to hear he passed on, I liked him a lot.


----------



## Jungle Jim

*Silver Line*

Hi,
I served on the Alva tankers when they went Silver line Alva Sea, Alva Star & the Alva Bay. They transferred back to Monte Carlo after the Bay,I think it was, sprung a leak after leaving the Gulf. Iwas on the Star when she sheared the bolts on the LP reduction gearing. Luckily we caught it in time. Not like the Sea, which completly stuffed everything. After that I went on the Alrai out in Indonesia but only did one stint on her. From there I went to the Bandama and was there for 4 years. The old man was Tony Burton, The C/O was Tony Greene. Third eng was Paul Bibby. I went there as 3rd Eng and was promoted to 2ND eng when the 2nd eng chopped his fingers when a piston rod dropped on them. I was there till the Bandama was sold off. I remember the beach at San pedro. One trip we went down to Duoala in the Cameroons. I remember Ula Hammer and his wife. I think he was a Dane. After the sale I did a couple jobs on coasters and then went Ocean Fleets ad did work for the MoD(Navy). I am now out here in New Zealand and retiredThose days down the west african coaste and up the Meddy were great times. 
Jim
(Kiwi)


----------



## Kenny MacRitchie

litavan said:


> Is there anybody out there who used to sail on the Silver Line ships in the 70's to 80's??
> 
> Would like to have some information on their ships if possible, pictures etc..
> 
> Ex Silver Line myself, any old ship mates still around, please get in touch.
> 
> Vaughan Williams...
> 
> (Ex Fleetwood Nautical College)..


Did not sail with them in the 70s&80s but i sailed on theSilversand on my very first trip to sea as junior ordinary seaman in 1964 joining her in Glasgow and staying 3 months mostly on the Seven Islands to Cardiff & Newport runs. Most of the crew were Taffys another AB and myself were the only Jocks on deck i can still remember the problems i had with there accents a real greenhorn Kenny


----------



## stevg3731

*Silverclyde 1978 - Whyalla-Abadan*

I was on the SilverTweed in 1978 - can remember that the Captain and Radio officer were Welsh (as me) - George from Nothern Ireland and Graham - engineering (junior). 

Just read through some of the entries - must have been something wrong with the Tweed/Clyde setup

I joined and had 21st birthday in the middle of the Indian Ocean - this was after we were drifting for a few days as the Stb Eng had run it's cam bearings and the Port was starting in reverse - turned out to be a pin sheared in the air start - which Charlie the Chinese bosun said after 2/3 days had happened in another ship he was on - got it going and limped up to Abadan then to Bahrain for repairs.

We were loosing so much water on the port engine that it was collected into a 44 gallon drum and pumped back into the system.

The main generators were never on and we were always on the backup generators

Spent many an hour with Paul (2nd mate) whilst he was doing his charts 

Chris ?? was the first time lecky - joined in Whyalla

Stephan was the mate - that's about most of what I can remember - the ship was great for the variety of work and a great crew

We were stuck in Whyalla for about 3 weeks because of a strike by the wharfies and managed to see a fair bit of around the area - so much so I came back and now live in Adelaide.


----------



## jmcg

sailorashore said:


> I sailed with Ron Safe quite a few times with Silver Line and met him again later while working in Vancouver he was with NOL by then. So sorry to hear he passed on, I liked him a lot.




The finest "Old Man" I ever sailed with. Struck up a good rapport with Ronnie on Binsnes as I was only 1 of 2 qualified UK national AB's . The others were from the International Pool. The ships were proper "work ups" on deck with the rigging of the swinging derricks and her own grabs. It called for competent ABs -alas we didn't have too many on her as she was GP manned. 

Ronnie came up from the hawse and never forgot his training or skills. He was called upon for additional deck assistance (as were the Mates) many times whilst in the Chinese ports. Re-rigging several of the grab wires (after parting) is something I will always associate with Ronnie.


BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## Silvershore

TromboneJones said:


> Hi
> 
> I did my time with Silver Line - Deck Cadet to 2nd Mate.
> 
> I'm Pete Jones - was at Cardiff (Reardon Smith's) Nautical College. I left about 1979 ish.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Pete,
Remember breakfasts on the Silvershore?
Pass the lime marmelade!
Jon Morley


----------



## shipsmole

*mct 'Silvereid'*

I am researching an incident which happened in 1969-70 on the chemical tanker,'Silvereid', when the bosun, who I believe was from the South Shields, Jarrow area of South Tyneside was lost overboard in The Bay of Biscay. I know it would help if I knew his name but I don't!
Lew Burfitt was the Captain at the time, and I understand that there would have been a Board of Trade Enquiry held but to date I have not been able to find a copy of this! Can anyone help?


----------



## Richard (Rick) Webb

*Old shipmate joining forum*

Just found the website and it was good to see so many have joined the forum.

If any of my old mates would like to get in touch I am on 07740 773847 or [email protected]

Good to see Vaughan Williams, Roy Costello, Colin Curtis and Roger Gerry are in the forum, great friends and shipmates.

Very sad to see some of the names who have passed away that I had the greatest respect for.

I will post further updates 

Good to be on board

Richard Webb E/O


----------



## ccurtis1

No one will recognise you as you were always known as Ricky Webb.
I've sent a private message Rick
Colin


----------



## Richard (Rick) Webb

*Albert Trotter*

Just to let everyone know that Albert passed away 7th June 2008 aged 89.

Albert was a highly decorated military man who gained the Military Medal during the D Day landings where he told me (on the very rare times he would speak about the war) he was in cammando group behind enemy lines during the landings. 

Albert was also a gentleman and a great man to sail with

Rick


----------



## Roger Gerrey

Rick its Roger I have just sent you an Email great to hear from you.


----------



## Malcolm Metcalf

Richard (Rick) Webb said:


> Just to let everyone know that Albert passed away 7th June 2008 aged 89.
> 
> Albert was a highly decorated military man who gained the Military Medal during the D Day landings where he told me (on the very rare times he would speak about the war) he was in cammando group behind enemy lines during the landings.
> 
> Albert was also a gentleman and a great man to sail with
> 
> Rick


Sorry to hear that, great guy. I had no idea about his war time activities

M. Metcalf


----------



## Kerry Forest

Hello folks,
Just joined this forum since I have an interest in the Silver Line. I have to admit I have never worked for a shipping company (but lots of computer companies). However I have always had an interest in the sea and ships (born in Sandown, Isle of Wight, was member of Sea Scouts etc.) So anyway why exactly am I posting here? Does the name William Pratt Hamp ring a bell with anyone? He was married to my grandfather's sister and was Silver Line representative in New York from around 1928 until his death in 1943. I am in touch with his son Eric Pratt Hamp who sailed as an apprentice on several of the Silver Line ships during summer breaks from college in the 30s. I am interested in adding to my knowledge of William and learning any stories there might be about him. Thanks for any information you might be able to provide.
John.


----------



## pat duke

Hi, I'm the youngest son of Capt Michael Duke who sailed with Silverline until the mid seventies. I've come across this thread while looking for photos of the Crag etc. Unfortunately my dad died last week. I thought I'd put this out just in case there are any who remember and who might like to know.


----------



## Kenny MacRitchie

Hi Mr Duke no i did not sail with your father Capt Duke but i send my condolances for his death last week. The only captains i sailed with at Silver Line were Captain Dave Bowen and Captain Hopkins and that was in 1964 on the Silversand


----------



## Erimus

pat duke said:


> Hi, I'm the youngest son of Capt Michael Duke who sailed with Silverline until the mid seventies. I've come across this thread while looking for photos of the Crag etc. Unfortunately my dad died last week. I thought I'd put this out just in case there are any who remember and who might like to know.


Indeed I remember him coming into the Tees in the early 70's and falling foul of him for not getting the mail to ship on time....almost a flogging offence in those days before internet! My condolences.
rgds

geoff


----------



## Alan Heal

Hi All, my name is Alan Heal and I sailed on a number of Silver Line ships between 1973 and 1978 including Silvereagle, Silverosprey, Silverdon, Silvertweed, Silverclyde and Silverfjord. I was a GP Steward and remember a few names mentioned in these posts, in particular Capt Norman Evans. Also Hank Otter with bullet wound, missing fingers, glass eye etc, not an easy guy to forget. I really liked Hank but then again I never upset him! Other great friends were Russ Allwood, Alex Moreton, John Sullivan, Rolo Herbert, Graham Rocket and Syd Campbell. Finally, I read on a website that the Silverdon was sold to a Chinese shipping company in 1984 and sank in the South China Sea in 1998 with the loss of 31 crew. So sad.....


----------



## litavan

*ALGOL pics*



Shipbuilder said:


> Some pics of ALGOL on first six months out of builder's yard.
> The one where it appears to be sinking was tank testing on trials off Arran. As soon as the ship was full of water and it was gushing out of the open tanks, the order was given to pump her out again. There was an enormous "thump" from below followed by the info that the main cargo pump had packed up. Took hours to pump it all out again using the smaller pumps. Ran trials with 300 persons aboard interesting experience!
> Bob


Thanks for the pics of the Algol, do you have any other we could see. I was the 3/0 onboard at the time of the fire and lost eveything i had in the fire, so some more pictures of the vessel would be appreciated.

Its good to see this thread growing and lots of old and new names are noted. 

Keep in touch, its good to hear from you.

Vaughan


----------



## Shipbuilder

Hi Vaughan,
I was three months standing by the building in Cammell Lairds and then 6 months aboard. Generally a miserable time lightering at Galveston - Houston. Here are some more pictures. The ones in Houston were after a boiler explosion and we were shoved into a backwater for two weeks while repairs were carried out.
Most of the time, the air conditioning didn't work. The gas lines kept breaking and losing the freon and as we couldn't open windows, it was pretty awful inside.
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder

Looking back, I see I have repeated some of the pictures - may be able to find some more.
Bob


----------



## chris thompson195

As I get older I check the deaths in the chrony just to make sure I'm still alive if you know what I mean, sadly today I have found that the fjord was broken up in Alang in 2009, there are so many good pics of this ship on the net,amazing to think that she was almost 40 years old!!
Had some great times aboard her, who remembers Nagoya and the Ngisa bar?"bagged off" for the first time whilst on her.


----------



## lochie

chris thompson195 said:


> As I get older I check the deaths in the chrony just to make sure I'm still alive if you know what I mean, sadly today I have found that the fjord was broken up in Alang in 2009, there are so many good pics of this ship on the net,amazing to think that she was almost 40 years old!!
> Had some great times aboard her, who remembers Nagoya and the Ngisa bar?"bagged off" for the first time whilst on her.


So sad to hear the news about the fjord I sailed on her 3 times and have a lot of happy memories of her


----------



## PaulWW

Hi there,
I stumbled on the website and had some memories come flooding back!
I sailed in Silver Line from 1974 til 1978 as Lecky. I was on the Silvermerlin for a couple of weeks before joining the Silvereirik as it was being taken over from the Norwegians. Some names:Capt Norman Evans, C/O John Marshall, 2/O? ,3/O Nigel Mears, C/E Derek Boardman, 2/E Dave Walker, 3/E Charlie Stewart and myself, Paul Wray, as Elect.
I remember the Cook was Dominic Lawes (what a cook he was!) Later we had Mike Minnis as 2/E. 3/E Ian Brandon was there for a while sorting the spares.
Later I was on the Tweed with Ron Safe, Colin Maclean, Roger Wright, Bill Cowle, Ian Kemp, Dave Trotter, Dick Smith, Rod Humphries, John Beers and John Knight as far as I recall.
After the Tweed I sailed on the Forth with Charlie Forth, Tony Burton, Bob Cordner(later Bob Ronald), Billy Beamson (grocer - later Hank Otter), Mike Gardiner (later John Wright), Ian Brandon, "Ginger" Lawton, Julian Daniel,and Dave "Haggis"Rennie. The bosun was Roy Ireland and the cook was Hector Simpson.
Don Troupe was Capt on the Clyde when I joined but was relieved by Norman Tuddenham. Ben Wright was C/O, Tony Green was 2/O,Bob Sharpe was 3/O
C/E Lionel Ellison (later Yorkie Thompson- my first encounter!), 2/E Mike Hughes, 3/E was Ian Davidson (later Rod Humphries), 4/E Dave Habberley. Bosun was the unforgettable Bill Gardner.
Silverosprey - hey, I had all the good ones!- Capt Norman Evans(later Tommy Kirkpatrick), Mike Lazonby (later Jim Macintosh), Ted Bradford, Kevin Wyatt, Malcolm (Sandy) Shaw, C/E Bill Newton, Jim Child, Ron Nicholson, Fred Johnson, Willy Black, Mike Wiggins. Sam? Bruce was cook and Bill Gardner was Bosun. Some trip that was - gennies smashing up right ,left and centre!
I wonder if anyone remembers me? Many of the name mentioned in the posts are familiar to me, but I didn't know them personally. 
Best wishes to all of you
PW


----------



## potty

Hi Vaughn,Simon Palmer here,(We sailed in Buries together in 1986, La Falda and 
)earlier in this post i put that there was a boat yard owner on the Clyde who had been in Silver Line.............his name was Rex O’Reilly-Lyons, (or usually just Rex Lyons), sadly he died earlier this year and the contents of his business have just been auctioned off.He was quite a character, having left Silver Line in disgust when it was sold off.His business was called Offshore Work boats, working usually on the Clyde, but he had his finger in all sorts of pies. For instance once the BBC finished with the gear for their 2000 experiment, where families were put on a small Scottish island,(Hi Ben Fogel), he allegedly managed to purchase it and sell it on to a Dutch Firm.Everyone that worked on the Clyde had a story about him, whether true or tall...............did anyone sail with him or remember him?


----------



## captsunlight

pat duke said:


> Hi, I'm the youngest son of Capt Michael Duke who sailed with Silverline until the mid seventies. I've come across this thread while looking for photos of the Crag etc. Unfortunately my dad died last week. I thought I'd put this out just in case there are any who remember and who might like to know.


Hi Pat, Your Dad was Master on my first trip to sea as an apprentice on the Silvercrag January 1960, I joined her in Immingham Ron Safe joined the same day as Mate. I am sorry to hear he died please accept my condolences. I remember him as a great Captain and he encouraged me to stick with it.
I am now a Great Barrier Reef pilot after spending 16 years as a port pilot in Western Australia at Port Walcott. I have a picture of the "crag" if you would like it. Kind Regards Mike Allan ([email protected])


----------



## pat duke

Hi Mike
Thanks so much for your message. My dad obviously had the fondest of memories of his time with Silverline. Despite difficult cir***stances meaning his having to move on, he managed to pull all together to rebuild his career (and much more) before redundancy in the early Eighties. He was not one for keeping things but amongst his few belongings he'd kept a picture of the Crag with his masters certificate. I note you being in Aus - I think his last trip was there and he was really taken with Adelaide and Melbourne to the extent that he told me that if such had been his first rather than last trip, I'd never have been born! I do miss him more each day at present, so receiving your message means a lot - I'll share with my brothers. Thanks, Pat


----------



## Ianmcw

I just stumbled accross this site in looking for information about the MV Silverleaf, in relation to a novel I have written. I used her as a template, as part of the novel is set onboard a tramp. 
My father John McWalter (I think he may have been known to some as either Johhny Mac or maybe old 5%,or probably a few other names I'm not aware of) was purser/chief steward with Silverline from the early 60's to around 1977. I'm not sure at this distance though if anyone would recall him or not. 
I was on the Silverleaf in 1964, at age 10, along with my mother and brother, when she went from Sunderland to the States, to Japan to Australia. My memories of the voyage are very vivid, though I dont recall any of the ships crew or officers names, other than someone by the name of Ginger I think.
She seemed to break-down a lot and also got into a Typhoon off Japan. This caused a lot of damge to the foscule head plates which resulted in us being in Yokohama for about a month or so whilst the damage was repaired.
She then broke down off New Guinea which resulted in an unintended sojourn in Rabaul. There was a lot of talk of the ship being jinxed, which to a 10 year old was all very exciting. 
Mariners, at least in those years and to my eyes, seemed to occupy a very strange, sometimes exciting, sometimes dangerous but also,sometimes, just ordinary world but in an extraordinary setting. What it seemed to produce would be, I guess, what you might call "characters". 
My abiding memory is of my father, when we were in Japan, locking himself in his office with a bottle of whiskey and refusing to come out, even when the Captain came down and started hammering on the door. I think maybe having his family with him just became too, too much. It was not quite his take on what shipboard life should mean. Imagine, if you will, the Captain banging on the door, shouting, "John, come out of there" and my father (imagine a Billy Connolly accent) slurring back "Ahhm no comin out o'here, I cannae tak it any more...." hilarous, looking back at it.
I guess the world we now live in, with access to all this informatio, is no less strange in its own ways, but certainly at this distance there is a certain sense of "romance" to those days now gone. 
Maybe that is why I have written the novel, to be published later this year I hope, as a way of explaining to myself why I also perhaps have a strange view of the world.
Anyway, all the best to anyone I may have sailed with in 64; pardon me for not remembering names, but I will have to put that down to my youth at the time, not my oncoming senility):


----------



## Malcolm Metcalf

Ianmcw said:


> I just stumbled accross this site in looking for information about the MV Silverleaf, in relation to a novel I have written. I used her as a template, as part of the novel is set onboard a tramp.
> My father John McWalter (I think he may have been known to some as either Johhny Mac or maybe old 5%,or probably a few other names I'm not aware of) was purser/chief steward with Silverline from the early 60's to around 1977. I'm not sure at this distance though if anyone would recall him or not.
> I was on the Silverleaf in 1964, at age 10, along with my mother and brother, when she went from Sunderland to the States, to Japan to Australia. My memories of the voyage are very vivid, though I dont recall any of the ships crew or officers names, other than someone by the name of Ginger I think.
> She seemed to break-down a lot and also got into a Typhoon off Japan. This caused a lot of damge to the foscule head plates which resulted in us being in Yokohama for about a month or so whilst the damage was repaired.
> She then broke down off New Guinea which resulted in an unintended sojourn in Rabaul. There was a lot of talk of the ship being jinxed, which to a 10 year old was all very exciting.
> Mariners, at least in those years and to my eyes, seemed to occupy a very strange, sometimes exciting, sometimes dangerous but also,sometimes, just ordinary world but in an extraordinary setting. What it seemed to produce would be, I guess, what you might call "characters".
> My abiding memory is of my father, when we were in Japan, locking himself in his office with a bottle of whiskey and refusing to come out, even when the Captain came down and started hammering on the door. I think maybe having his family with him just became too, too much. It was not quite his take on what shipboard life should mean. Imagine, if you will, the Captain banging on the door, shouting, "John, come out of there" and my father (imagine a Billy Connolly accent) slurring back "Ahhm no comin out o'here, I cannae tak it any more...." hilarous, looking back at it.
> I guess the world we now live in, with access to all this informatio, is no less strange in its own ways, but certainly at this distance there is a certain sense of "romance" to those days now gone.
> Maybe that is why I have written the novel, to be published later this year I hope, as a way of explaining to myself why I also perhaps have a strange view of the world.
> Anyway, all the best to anyone I may have sailed with in 64; pardon me for not remembering names, but I will have to put that down to my youth at the time, not my oncoming senility):


I never sailed on the "Leaf" but I did sail with your father Johnny Mac a couple of times. Always always had a smile, and accent you could barely decipher and skin that was almost transparent. He generally had a shot of whisky in his top draw of his desk which he inevitably closed when any one might turn up. And obviously had bad memories of Japan....he would never step ashore in Japan ( maybe a war time memory ? )

I also ran into him at the South Shields Merchant Navy hotel...waiting to join a ship I believe.... the bar maid could never understand what he was ordering 

Great guy great character.

"Ginger" by the way was likely Ginger Harrison


----------



## Colin Cooper

*Hi there.*

I'm new to the site but I have read through the posts from start to finish. Seeing many of the names, both ships and people, the memories seem as if they only happened yesterday. If you don't mind, i'll throw in a few names, as I'd be interested to hear what happened to the people and if they are still around, maybe get in touch to say hello.

I joined the Silverfjord in Aug 79, along with Neil Sands (Master),Tony Green 2/E and his wife Dorothy, Mick Walton (Wally) 3/E, Angus Beveridge J/E and Steven Dunlop Eng Cadet.
Sailed from Amsterdam empty, heading for Galveston for grain, and I spent 12 hours a day at the C/O', Tony Millar's pleasure, cleaning the holds. Two days out of Galveston, we were re-directed to Long Beach for coal!!!!! Through the the canal, and and up to LB for 4 days. 

We sailed over to Japan to Naoetsu and Toyama before going in to Yokosuka for cars. Almost 6 weeks in Japan, between discharge and loading, during which time we had to anchor in Tokyo Bay because of Typhoon Tip. The "eye" passed right over us. Mindblowing.

We then headed for Boston and then down to Philadelphia for more cars to Jeddah. It took the Yanks 6 days to load 1200 cars, whereas the Japs managed 2,700 in 8 hours. Of course, the Americans refused to believe us in this. A great moment in Boston was when Harry (I can't remember his surname) C/E, picked up a huge Yank by his waistband and the collar of his shirt, and frog-marched him down the gangway. They Yanks were going absolutely mad wondering what the problem was. Harry pointed out in fairly colourful terms that the "problem" was the fact, that the guy he'd thrown off was a terrorist. He'd worked this out on the basis that the guy was wearing an emerald green bomber jacket with I.R.A emblazoned across the back in large gold letters. This was only about 2 months after the IRA had blown up Lord Mountbatten in his yacht. Apparently, the letters stood for Irish Reared Americans. Fortunately the Yanks were stopping for Thanksgiving that day, so everyone had a couple of days to cool off. They were all for boycotting us. 

We loaded for Jeddah, and I paid off at the Suez Canal. 5 Days in Cairo, before getting home on 23rd December. 

Not a bad first trip.... A couple of days in Amsterdam aged 17, and everything I had been told, was actually true. 4 days in Long Beach and managed to get to "the" Disneyland. 6 expensive weeks in Japan with a big storm thrown in. Through both canals, Panama and Suez, and topped it off with seeing the Pyramids, although I'd have been happier with 2 days instead of 5 in a wet, miserable and heavily cratered Cairo.

If anyone knows of the whereabouts of any of the people I mentioned, I'd be delighted to hear from them.

Regards

Colin


----------



## Ianmcw

Hi Malcolm,

good to see you had the same problem understanding my father as the rest of the family; it only got worse the more the whiskey flowed! Yes I certainly had the impression he was a character and your recollections add to my understanding of him as a person. It's a great thing to see that the outside worlds perception of a person is positive; made me feel very happy that he was seen in that way. Thanks very much for the comments,

regards

Ian


----------



## Malcolm Metcalf

Ianmcw said:


> Hi Malcolm,
> 
> good to see you had the same problem understanding my father as the rest of the family; it only got worse the more the whiskey flowed! Yes I certainly had the impression he was a character and your recollections add to my understanding of him as a person. It's a great thing to see that the outside worlds perception of a person is positive; made me feel very happy that he was seen in that way. Thanks very much for the comments,
> 
> regards
> 
> Ian


No problem he was a guy who always had a smile on his face, good ship mate


----------



## Colin Cooper

*Hello Chris*



seejay said:


> Hello Roger, Yes I was on the Arapaho at that time. The old man was a tall thin chap ( almost a double for Abraham Lincoln?) - who almost hit some other ships in Freeport when he turned the Arapaho about. The C/O was a young chap - quite switched on guy.
> Later sailed on the Arapaho with Jim Staines (two sons and a daughter) as master, Gavin Brown as mate, a really funny jolly guy from Sunderland (two daughters) was lecky and the sparky was an old hand from Burnham (daughter - "Dawn"). All of whom had their wives on board and we had 6 or 7 children on there all told ... and the cadet looked so young he could have been one of the children. We did three trips Chesapeake Bay to Rotterdam (and Hamburg?) with coal - each time the anchorage time in the USA got longer and longer!
> Chris Jones


I think you were 3/o on the Fjord in Aug 79 when I joined in Amsterdam. If I'm correct, your wife Mabel was with you on that trip. I can remember being ashore in Toyama, and Mabel had a blister but couldn't think how to get a plaster for it. I remember telling her to ask some guy in a shop for a Bandaid"o", because everything in Japan seemed o have an "o" added from the English. A couple of minutes after, she came out of the shop with a box of Band-aido's. What a guess!!
After a good stroll around the town, we ended up in some Japanese bar, doing a group effort of the Beates "Michelle" accompanied by a 16 piece Karaoke band.
I hope you are both well.
Kind Regards
Colin


----------



## Paul Rowe

*mv Silverleaf, Bishopsgate,Aldersgate,Sigsilver and Silverrsand*

I joined the Silverleaf Christmas 1965 Rotterdam after flying out by Dan Air Dakota and sailed for New Orleans (Destrehan) grain for Beirut& Jan /Feb 1967 train to Sunderland I think we virtually repeated voyage but Navalaki in the Bay Kutch Pakistan rings a bell. Captain Tew & Bowen. 1st Cornelius, 2nd Mate Ross Vladmir ???dropped off at Istanbul until we returned after Poti (Had to3rd Mate Griff Griffith, John MacWalter was Purser,Junior Engineers Charlie Leong, Jackie Watson, 2nd Oxenham? 3rd McGrath. Lecky was good on guitar, sparky Branagh ? Cadets Myself John Parsons, Frank Abbass.(last time I saw Charlie Leong was in Farnborough Hants). The first voyage we paid off in Montreal and flew home. Places we visited were Houston, Poti, Suez, Aden Calcutta, Durban, Cape-town, Toronto, Duluth various cargoes.
Then joined Bishopsgate, Aldersgate and Silversand Vitoria, Monrovia, Murmansk, Glasgow,Ilmuden Middlesbrough even a speedy stopoff at Las Palmas to hand over a crew member for wilful wounding to a deckhand. Somewhere I have a Christmas Menu with everyone's signature on. Last ship Sigsilver 159000dwt interesting times Rotterdam, Sierra Leone, Momamedes, Fukjlama, drydock Kure 6weeks then on Dampier NW Aus iron ore to Rotterdam. Left Silver Line 1968 for United Baltic Paul Rowe U/cert 3rd Mate


----------



## Malcolm Metcalf

Paul Rowe said:


> I joined the Silverleaf Christmas 1965 Rotterdam after flying out by Dan Air Dakota and sailed for New Orleans (Destrehan) grain for Beirut& Jan /Feb 1967 train to Sunderland I think we virtually repeated voyage but Navalaki in the Bay Kutch Pakistan rings a bell. Captain Tew & Bowen. 1st Cornelius, 2nd Mate Ross Vladmir ???dropped off at Istanbul until we returned after Poti (Had to3rd Mate Griff Griffith, John MacWalter was Purser,Junior Engineers Charlie Leong, Jackie Watson, 2nd Oxenham? 3rd McGrath. Lecky was good on guitar, sparky Branagh ? Cadets Myself John Parsons, Frank Abbass.(last time I saw Charlie Leong was in Farnborough Hants). The first voyage we paid off in Montreal and flew home. Places we visited were Houston, Poti, Suez, Aden Calcutta, Durban, Cape-town, Toronto, Duluth various cargoes.
> Then joined Bishopsgate, Aldersgate and Silversand Vitoria, Monrovia, Murmansk, Glasgow,Ilmuden Middlesbrough even a speedy stopoff at Las Palmas to hand over a crew member for wilful wounding to a deckhand. Somewhere I have a Christmas Menu with everyone's signature on. Last ship Sigsilver 159000dwt interesting times Rotterdam, Sierra Leone, Momamedes, Fukjlama, drydock Kure 6weeks then on Dampier NW Aus iron ore to Rotterdam. Left Silver Line 1968 for United Baltic Paul Rowe U/cert 3rd Mate


Now here's a post where i actually know many of the names and many of the destinations, such as Navalaki, Duluth, Durban etc.

When we were in Navalaki, ( Silverwear) I'm guesing around 1965 as well. We had literally 100+ families/baggers O/B and they used a communial "thunderbox" on the poop ( appropriate name ) with the excepition of the local Sarang who insisted on living on the focasle and unbeknown to any of us was using the spurling pipe as his own private toilet. We headed down to Port Oka after dischage to pick up bunkers and when we anchored ........ the Chinese Chippy got covered in excrement. The Mate ( McDonald, a chucta form Isle of Lewis) I have to say was very quick with his request for water on deck !!


----------



## Edward (Ted) Farley

Hello,
I sailed with Silver line on the Chelsea Bridge, Silver Tweed & Silver Eagle plus the Alva Star (Tanker). Joined in 1971 and left about 1974/5. I also worked with Hank (Chief Steward) and williamh.


----------



## WilliamH

Welcome to the sight Ted, you will be able to find pictures of the Chelsea Bridge under her old name Sig Silver.


----------



## Colin Cooper

*Hank Otter memories*



Edward (Ted) Farley said:


> Hello,
> I sailed with Silver line on the Chelsea Bridge, Silver Tweed & Silver Eagle plus the Alva Star (Tanker). Joined in 1971 and left about 1974/5. I also worked with Hank (Chief Steward) and williamh.


Hello Ted,

Our paths never crossed at Silver Line, but you did mention Hank Otter, with whom I sailed for 4 months on the Alice Redfield in 1980.
During my all too short sea-going career I met many people with whom I would happily sit down for a beer today and catch up. If that person happened to be Hank, it would be a long session with a bundle of laughs....and probably a police incident to cap it off. 

The Alice Redfield was on a regular run between Cabimas in Venezuela and Aruba. 12 hours at sea between ports. The temperature was always in the mid 80's, and whilst everyone wore whites, Hank would wear his khaki shirt with stripes, flip flops and a highly coloured Sarong. Alongside the captain, Tommy Kirkpatrick, in his sky blue crimpolene uniform, they made quite a pairing.

According to Hank, who had roughly six and a half fingers between both hands, the other digits were shot off by a German with a machine gun during WW2, having been spotted climbing the wall of a POW camp in his escape. He had been imprisoned for being a member of the Dutch Resistance force. He also sported a glass eye, having lost the origonal in the same incident. I'm not sure everyone believed him, but I prefer to give him the benefit of the doubt. He definitely wasn't keen on Germans, or anything much from Germany for that matter, and I remember him once in Aruba, swapping insults with some German Officer on a tanker berthed 50 feet away.They were arguing in a mixture of german and dutch, with Hank throwing in a few "Nazi B*****ds" to get his point across. Hank came away chuckling, whilst the German chap remained rooted to the spot, ashen faced. A complaint was received from the Captain of the other ship, which I believe was duly laughed at by Hank and Captain Tommy before being jettisoned over the side.

Of all the CS I sailed with, Hank's menus could at least give you a laugh. Bearing in mind his dislike of "der Vaterland" he would change or invent the names of meals. For example, the Malaysian dish of Nasi Goerang would appear as "Nazi Goering". "Burmese road with Landmines" was an accompaniment of boiled rice mixed through with sultanas. The breakfast menu would show the usual, juice, cerials, eggs to order, or "Full English Breakfast with Train Crash". This last item would be tinned tomatoes. 

He had a couple of party pieces, where his glass eye would come in to play, both of which could create much hilarity..... or start a brawl. The first was comparitively tame and would involve removing the glass eye and leaving it on the bar next to his drink. He would then shout loudly enough, "Keep an eye on that drink while I head for a piss" where everyone nearby could hear. He'd then head off, returning a couple of minutes later, to looks of absolute horror from any one who had sussed out what he had left on the bar.
His 2nd stunt was on a different level altogether. For fear of offending anyone, or having one of the moderators giving me a bollocking, I won't add the specific details. Needless to say, it was priceless!!. 
Afterwards, the glass eye would be licked clean before being re-inserted to its normal resting place.

I always found Hank to be good fun, and got on well with him. It was difficult not to. There were loads of incidents on that trip where Hank would be involved, and when I think back, I always end up with a smile on my face. I've talked about him to colleagues during my "Uncle Albert moments", and the majority, especially the younger ones can't comprehend that people like Hank are real. 

If I were to try and sum him up, I would say;

Politically Correct....Never!
Honest......Brutally!
Entertaining....Always!
Legendery Status...Highly Deserving!... if not already achieved

A great character.

Kind Regards.

Colin


----------



## Andy Biegala

Hi Ianmcw

I am delighted to see your posts about your father always known to me as Johnny Mac Walter. Here are a few stories for you.

I was lucky enough to be recruited as a deck cadet by Silver Line in 1977 and my first trip was to join Silvercove at Chittagong.

The flight was with Bangladesh Biman Airways and the company gave me the names of several people I was joining with including your father and the second officer Martin O'Sullivan and his wife Collete.

Well I never met up with them at Heathrow. This being September 1977 and in the 70's there was some sort of strike on and the airport had a certain amount of chaos about it. They bussed us out to the 707 and I was totally on my own but strangely unconcerned.

The flight stopped at Dubai for refuelling and the passengers were discharged into the terminal to wait for the onward leg. I walked around the waiting area and was then approached by your dad. I was of course totally unable to understand his Scottish mutterings except the phrase “come and join us” which I did and realised I had met my very first Silver Line shipmate.

We got to Dacca and then hung out together in the terminal, made the transfer to Chittagong and I saw my first site of the Silvercove, a black and rusty slab in the middle of a brown and churning river. Not quite the pristine photos and models I had seen at 43 Fetter Lane.

Johnny Mac was relieving Wilf Bunyan who was a very large Welshman and a lovely lovely man I was to encounter again on the Bandama next time round.

Your dad was great. He really looked after me as a first trip cadet and was present at most of the great moments of that trip such as the great whiskey drinking competition between Bob Graham (4/E) and the marvellous Tony Green (C/O). (I was the judge of this competition as it was considered I was not yet corrupted so I adopted the football style yellow and red cards protocol. Bob Graham got a yellow but I declared the contest a draw as both passed out at exactly the same time over empty bottles, but all that is another story).

The Purser's cabin was at the foot of the companionway that led up to the officers bar.

On one occasion I passed the cabin and found a squashed cigarette in a small pool of blood. It turned out later on that Johnny Mac had fallen down the stairs and squashed his face into the deck outside his door. He later said he said he had been Karate chopped by the ghost of Mattie Jack (a legendary silver liner who had died on the Cove the previous year) and he stuck to this story for the remainder of the voyage.

When it came time to pay off we both left together with Martin and others on an Air Madagascar flight from Djibouti to Paris CDG. The In-Flight service was such as to allow the high level of inebriation common on the Silvercove to be maintained. As we were coming in to land at CDG the plane hit a bit of turbulence to which your dad was reputed to have said “that was a soft landing” though at that time we were still well up in the air.

The last time I saw Johnny Mac was when we said goodbye to each other at Heathrow, I at the start of my career and Johnny at the end of his as I believe that was his last trip.

I have nothing but the warmest memories of him. In my time with Silver Line he is one of the top ten characters and a man who helped me transition from an idiot home counties boy to the idiot man I am today.

I have on my desk as I type this an extraordinarily big glass of Oak Aged Special Reserve and I now lift it to the everlasting memory of Johnny Mac (and another swig for all you other silver-liners).

In thinking back to those times I have laughed out loud at the memories of fantastic people and silently cried at a life that was yesterday and a hundred years ago and now is gone forever.

Please post again and tell us what your dad did after he left Silvercove in February 1978. Good luck with the novel and please do not hesitate to contact me at [email protected].


----------



## chris thompson195

I notice in Andy's last post he mentioned that Matty Jack died on the Cove, I was on the fjord as a junior with Matty as the chief,Liz was with him as I recall, but I remember him as a "hard" man you did'nt mess with but a great chief to work for I'm sure he haunted the engine room and kept the juniors hard at it.
He had a drink with a fellow junior in the bar telling him he would go on watch when he said 'cause he was the chief, midnight came-you're late on watch fiver!! guess who had to scuttle off.
The scar on his side where Liz stabbed him with the scissors, his tale of the champagne and after eight mint,then Liz's description Guiness and a cream cracker,I'm sure some of you will know what I'm talking about and if you dont then guess.
His tale of being pissed when at home, no one could move him till an old donkey man came to the recue,"chief,CHIEF, there's no water in the boiler, certainly did the trick!
A great guy that left some great memories and great to see he went a haunting.


----------



## Dickybird

*Leo Madigan*



lochie said:


> Sailed with you on the Silvermain in 72 and the forth in 74 I was 2nd cook and baker at the time I remember Leo Madigan Didnt he have a book published, If I remember correctly werent you from Carlisle?


I was 2nd cook on the Silvermain in 1971 and Leo Madigan was writing his first book then. Whenever I passed his cabin I could hear him tapping away on his typewriter. It was published and was called Jack-A-Randy. I have a copy. He has had several more published since then and the last I heard he was in Portugal. Just Google his name and several bits come up.
Norman Bird (London)


----------



## Arthur Hamilton

*New member*

I've just discovered this site - great memories of Silverline
I joined June 1972 as 3rd Eng on Silvermerlin and left MN as C/E on Silversky Oct 1982
Served on following: Silvermerlin, SilverOsprey, SilverEagle, Silvermain, SilverDon, SilverTweed, SilverClyde (bastard ships, workhorses on deck and below)and ended up on gasboats SilverSky and SilverSea.
Inbetween spent fabulous time on small bulkers (6000 tons DW) MV Amsterdam and MV St Nazaire. 
Any memories out there ?


----------



## Colin Cooper

Arthur Hamilton said:


> I've just discovered this site - great memories of Silverline
> I joined June 1972 as 3rd Eng on Silvermerlin and left MN as C/E on Silversky Oct 1982
> Served on following: Silvermerlin, SilverOsprey, SilverEagle, Silvermain, SilverDon, SilverTweed, SilverClyde (bastard ships, workhorses on deck and below)and ended up on gasboats SilverSky and SilverSea.
> Inbetween spent fabulous time on small bulkers (6000 tons DW) MV Amsterdam and MV St Nazaire.
> Any memories out there ?


I joined the Silvereagle in April 81, and I couldn't wait to get off. It was a sh*t hole of a ship, and very little of it appeared to be working. They had almost run out of food and beer, and it was being delivered as we joined. The crew hi-jacked a few cases and demolished them in quick- time, with most of them ending up half-pissed on deck. The cook ended up fighting on deck with the Bosun, for stealing a roast chicken out the oven. They were both drunk at the time, so it was quite amusing. Quite a few fights broke out that day amongst the crew. 

When I heard after 2 weeks that I was to transfer to the Silvermerlin, as the cadet on there was constantly sea-sick, I wasn't overly happy about things. How wrong could I be. It was the cleanest, best maintained ship I sailed on, and I loved every minute. I sailed with 3 captains, Alan Marsh, Arthur Loudon and Harry Loveday. C/O was a Dave Smith, 2/0 Sandy Shaw, 3/0 Paul O'Connor. As the mate worked day shift, I did the 8-12. I can't remember the names of all the engineers, but there was the Chief, Les, 2/E Big Rod, and 2 3/E's, one from Northern Ireland called John, who was replaced by Dave.
On the crew side, the Bosun was Jack Horsley, who never forgave me for washing his cup, the Twins, Donald and Angus from the Outer Hebrides, and a couple of others I can't recall. There was a Yemeni Donkeyman call Ali who was a real gent. In the Galley, was a Glaswegian cook called Billy from Clydebank, a headcase from Bristol called Stuart, and finally some kid who went by the name of Sparrow.
Billy was replaced by Jimmy Allen, who had been the cook on the Eagle when I joined. The relative peace and tranquility on the Merlin went over the side the day Jimmy joined.

Great fun though.


----------



## MaGregor

*Hi*

Hi Euan MacGregor here, just had a nosey at this site. See a lot of names from the past. Rick Webb + Vaughan Williams just to mention a few. Tabbo was my first ship and spoilt me. I was the engine gadget with Howard Wright and Vaghan as the deck gadgets. Last saw Howard on one of the old Denholm car carriers out of the Tyne as well as Mike Sykes the second I was relieving. Thought he was an old man on my first trip but just goes to show how young everybody was in those days. 
Yeah there were some good runs ashore off the Taabo and also the Arpaho and later the Mandan + Pawnee. 
Not so much off the Alva ships, kept seemingly to be getting leaks into No6 wing tanks. Repairs, 6 weeks Cadiz for one and the Alva sea off Port Elizabeth then in Cape Bay with divers using plasticine on the hull to let the welders work in the tanks. Shudder to think back on those Ava boats in their later careers.


----------



## borderreiver

Did we not sail together on the Alvenus. I was the mate


----------



## MaGregor

That we did Chris, It is Chris James I'm talking to?
Sailed together twice at least on the Alvenus. Have to look back at the discharge book to see when. 
Liked those ships though the boilers were a pain in the a**e at times. manamatic.

Regards Euan.


----------



## borderreiver

Those boilers were a pain until the ships last days/
The Alvega kept her boiler going doing the time of the Falklands by using a steam injecting to make fresh water. Which meant we had a cargo pump to use any time the for fuel transfers. non stop for over 7 months.
Went back on the Alvenus 10 years later big mess.


----------



## Colin Cooper

*A real surprise find!*

Over the weekend, I decided to tidy our garage which had taken on the appearance of the debris field of a substantial Tsunami. The prospect of tackling this job at this particular time of year, was to prevent myself from being dragged round 3 or 4 shopping centres by my wife and 15 yr old daughter, who had decided to go Xmas shopping. I therefore decided that hiding in the garage would be safer.

The task of tidying the garage itself was like trying to complete the worlds largest Rubiks cube in that, to find one space to be able to store an item, meant that twenty six other items had to be moved to accomodate. After about 4 hours, a reasonable semblance of order had taken place on one side of the garage, and I was beginning to hit my stride. Another couple of hours and I'd be finished. 

As I was finishing off moving some rarely needed bits and pieces on to higher shelves, I came across an old fruit box, inside a black bin-liner that I didn't recognise. I then recalled, that when my mother sold the family home after my dad passed away, that she had dropped off a box of "bits and pieces" that she couldn't store at her new flat. According to her at the time, the box contained "my stuff" from the house. I'd forgotten all about it, and had never even looked inside.

The box was full of paperwork and letters, but turned out to be a bit of a treasure trove and contained the following.

1. The letter that my dad drafted out for me to apply to various shipping companies.
2. All the replies from the various companies either inviting me for interview, or saying no vacancies. 14 of them in total.
3. All correspondance from Silver Line including an unused Rail Warrant to get me home to Glasgow after my interview in London. How the f**k I got home without using it I don't know. 
4. My first payslip from July 78 for a whole £109. I still cringe when I think that I phoned them at the time, to say that they had sent me £109 in error as I had only been to college for my induction course. Thick or what?
5.All of my marked correspondence coursework including bollockings.
6. Every letter sent to me by my girlfriend or from members of my family. Probably about 250
7. Every letter I wrote to each of my family whilst I was away.
8. All the various birthday and Xmas cards from home, including the one made for my 18th birthday on the Silverfjord by 3/0 Chris Jones wife Mabel, signed by all the officers and wives.
9. One box of "tame" nude playing cards containing the 10 of Hearts only. I reckon my younger brother pilfered the other 51.
10. Loads of paperwork from Seiko in Japan for the watch I had purchased in October 79.
11. A ticket for the Petit-Paris Sex Show..must have been Amsterdam or Hamburg.

I have had a few laughs going through this stuff, especially when I read some of the ****e I wrote in letters home.

The most interesting things were the collection of quarterly Seagoing Appointments showing the crew lists of the entire fleet. There are 7 of them from August 78, Oct 79, June & Sep 80, June, Sept and Dec 81.

This thread started off as a search for people from around this particular period. Until the other day there, I would be scratching my head trying to remember the various names of people I sailed with. If anyone is interested in a particular name or ship, let me know and I'll try to figure out how to upload. 

All the best.

Colin.


----------



## Malcolm Metcalf

> My first payslip from July 78 for a whole £109.


Hard to believe my monthly salary was 9 pounds, 11 shiilings and 8 pence and of that I sent an allotment to my mother of 5 pounds  as a cadet


----------



## AllisterSpeirs

*A.B. M.V DELPHIC Shaw Saville..*



Gulpers said:


> Pete,
> 
> A warm welcome back to the site from the Isle of Anglesey.
> You will certainly spark many happy memories when you have a chance to explore our threads and, who knows, you may even re-establish contact with old shipmates.
> Good luck! (Thumb)


Sailed with a young ordinary seaman from Anglesey by the name of ? Jewell, heard from an old ship mate that he might have become a union rep., in my home port Liverpool. I'm also trying to locate Laim Jonston a.b.I sailed with him on the Darnia and St David out of Stranraer.


----------



## stevg3731

Colin Cooper said:


> Over the weekend, I decided to tidy our garage which had taken on the appearance of the debris field of a substantial Tsunami. The prospect of tackling this job at this particular time of year, was to prevent myself from being dragged round 3 or 4 shopping centres by my wife and 15 yr old daughter, who had decided to go Xmas shopping. I therefore decided that hiding in the garage would be safer.
> 
> The task of tidying the garage itself was like trying to complete the worlds largest Rubiks cube in that, to find one space to be able to store an item, meant that twenty six other items had to be moved to accomodate. After about 4 hours, a reasonable semblance of order had taken place on one side of the garage, and I was beginning to hit my stride. Another couple of hours and I'd be finished.
> 
> As I was finishing off moving some rarely needed bits and pieces on to higher shelves, I came across an old fruit box, inside a black bin-liner that I didn't recognise. I then recalled, that when my mother sold the family home after my dad passed away, that she had dropped off a box of "bits and pieces" that she couldn't store at her new flat. According to her at the time, the box contained "my stuff" from the house. I'd forgotten all about it, and had never even looked inside.
> 
> The box was full of paperwork and letters, but turned out to be a bit of a treasure trove and contained the following.
> 
> 1. The letter that my dad drafted out for me to apply to various shipping companies.
> 2. All the replies from the various companies either inviting me for interview, or saying no vacancies. 14 of them in total.
> 3. All correspondance from Silver Line including an unused Rail Warrant to get me home to Glasgow after my interview in London. How the f**k I got home without using it I don't know.
> 4. My first payslip from July 78 for a whole £109. I still cringe when I think that I phoned them at the time, to say that they had sent me £109 in error as I had only been to college for my induction course. Thick or what?
> 5.All of my marked correspondence coursework including bollockings.
> 6. Every letter sent to me by my girlfriend or from members of my family. Probably about 250
> 7. Every letter I wrote to each of my family whilst I was away.
> 8. All the various birthday and Xmas cards from home, including the one made for my 18th birthday on the Silverfjord by 3/0 Chris Jones wife Mabel, signed by all the officers and wives.
> 9. One box of "tame" nude playing cards containing the 10 of Hearts only. I reckon my younger brother pilfered the other 51.
> 10. Loads of paperwork from Seiko in Japan for the watch I had purchased in October 79.
> 11. A ticket for the Petit-Paris Sex Show..must have been Amsterdam or Hamburg.
> 
> I have had a few laughs going through this stuff, especially when I read some of the ****e I wrote in letters home.
> 
> The most interesting things were the collection of quarterly Seagoing Appointments showing the crew lists of the entire fleet. There are 7 of them from August 78, Oct 79, June & Sep 80, June, Sept and Dec 81.
> 
> This thread started off as a search for people from around this particular period. Until the other day there, I would be scratching my head trying to remember the various names of people I sailed with. If anyone is interested in a particular name or ship, let me know and I'll try to figure out how to upload.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Colin.


Hi Colin - I was on the Silvertweed - Jan - Jul 1978 - do you have a crew list for that time or shortly there after - trying to get intouch with Graeme - an engineer

regards

Steve Goss
Adelaide
South Australia


----------



## Colin Cooper

stevg3731 said:


> Hi Colin - I was on the Silvertweed - Jan - Jul 1978 - do you have a crew list for that time or shortly there after - trying to get intouch with Graeme - an engineer
> 
> regards
> 
> Steve Goss
> Adelaide
> South Australia


Hi Steve,

Here's the list of officers showing as being on the Tweed as at August 78. Assuming of course that this list is accurate. 

Master: A.Walker
Chief Officer: S. Lloyd Jones
2nd Off: P. Watkins
3rd Off: G. Eleady-Cole
Rad Off: S. Yarnold
Ch Eng: L Harding
2nd Eng: G. Davies
3rd Eng: G. Davidson
4th Eng: V.Lewis
Jun Eng: D.Hirst
Jun Eng: D.Bennett
Jun Eng: D.Evans
Elec Off: W. Watson
2nd Elec: B. Collins
Ch Steward: P. Smaldon

I hope this helps and that you manage to get in touch with the chap.

Regards

Colin


----------



## stevg3731

*Thanks for posting the list*

Thanks for that

I remember - and after 34 years a bit foggy

Chief Officer Stephan Lloyd Jones
Paul Watkins
Les (Len) Harding
Geoff Davies
George Davidson from N Ireland
Dave Hirst

Unfortunately Graeme isn't there as he was a Junior like me

Thanks for trying - very much appreciated

regards

STEVE GOSS
Adelaide
South Australia


----------



## Colin Shelton

Sorry about your,have you any photos

Colin Shelton


----------



## WilliamH

Colin Shelton said:


> Sorry about your,have you any photos
> 
> Colin Shelton


What are you referring to in this post Colin.


----------



## chris thompson195

Colin Shelton said:


> Sorry about your,have you any photos
> 
> Colin Shelton


Try this link for old photos
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo-581207-SILVERFJORD
hope it works and hope its what you're looking for.
Did you get my note?
all the best

Chris


----------



## Johnny Walker

*Leo Madigan/Silvermain*



Dickybird said:


> I was 2nd cook on the Silvermain in 1971 and Leo Madigan was writing his first book then. Whenever I passed his cabin I could hear him tapping away on his typewriter. It was published and was called Jack-A-Randy. I have a copy. He has had several more published since then and the last I heard he was in Portugal. Just Google his name and several bits come up.
> Norman Bird (London)


I mentioned the above to Leo when you first posted it, He has fond memories of his seatime with Silver Line. He pointed out that He wrote his first novel (Jackarandy) On another ship (M/V Queensgarth)He recently came across this verse that he wrote on the Silver Eagle when the daft engineer hadn't filled the water cooling tanks in Finland and the ship broke down at Kiel and had to be towed to Hamburg. Where the ship was inundated with specialist engineers from various companies to inspect engine parts.
HIAWATHAS LAMENT.
When they saw the great Smoke Signal
Rising from the Floating Island
All the Chiefs of Tribes foregathered
Flying from the nether regions,
Borne aloft by birds of BEA.
Borne aloft by swift Lufthansa,
Thundering through the Kentish Prairie.
Boarding British Rail at Dover,
Heading for the great big Pow Wow
(Really huge, gigantic Pow Wow)
To be held in special Wigwam,
Wigwam full of White-Mans Mysteries;
Angry, Oily, Lightning- Maker,
And Fire-Eating Water Bubbler,
Deep within the Floating Island,
Ireland called for Silver Eagle.

Chief from floating Silver Eagle,
Very potty, silly Bugger.
Screwed up White-Mans Lightning Maker,
Caste a spell on Water Bubbler,
Tried to pass the buck but couldn't, 
Sat in Chieftans special Wigwam,
Counting Plumes in moulting Headpiece
For the last time before scalping,
Horrid,nasty, final scalping, Waiting in the London Wigwam.

Chiefs from tribes as old as Mountains,
Chiefs from Cochran and from Paxman,
Chiefs from Warlike Stoney Vapour,
Chiefs from glorious Hunter Mirlees,
Chiefs from valiant Hamworthy,
All bedecked in Tribal Glory,
Come to chant to Lightning-Maker and bring gifts to Water-Bubbler.

So many chiefs from Outer Yonder, 
No room left on Floating-Island For the Braves of Silver Eagle,
Braves confined to Mess-Room Wigwam
With a case of Carlsberg Lager
And the Cork Tipped Filter Peace-Pipe....
......Where They Moaned and
groaned and had their beefs
About being Braves with
Fifty Chiefs
And told of happy, long-
gone days
When One Chief did for
Fifty Braves.


----------



## jim.child

*silver eagle*

i stood by the building of the eagle took her and sister ship on their maiden voyages, spent around seven years sailing on them and never had any real problems until the osprey ran a main engine bearing in the gibraltar straits struggled into gib then towed to Genoa to have a new crankshaft fitted. yes they were hard graft ships to keep on top of but i enjoyed the chemical tankers,
. silver eid and silver pelerin. i was in bremerhaven when they sliced the osprey apart and put a new cargo section in her and upgraded the accommodation for the officers what a change from the cammel lairds rubbish.


----------



## WilliamH

Hello Jim, I was on the Osprey in 1974 or 75, we had trouble with the nitrate hardening flaking off the Main Engine Gearbox Pinnions, we carried a team of Lloyds Engineers round the Baltic, they fitted various sensors and instruments and ran numerous tests, but their conclusions were inconclusive.
Jim Staines was Captain while I was there.


----------



## borderreiver

Great old man Jim Staines.


----------



## oldseamerchant

Remember a Johnny Walker who was Master in Silver Line with occasional forays/loan to John I. Jacobs.


----------



## ccurtis1

borderreiver said:


> Great old man Jim Staines.


You are quite correct regarding Jim Staines, Chris, but in all honesty, I never sailed with a "bad" Master in Silver Line. Some outrageous characters without doubt, here are some from memory:-
Ron Hill, Ronnie Safe, Norman Tuddenham, Charlie Forth, John Lowe, Hurst, Jock Riddell, Colin McClean, Arthur Lowdon,
Tony Attwood, Mike Dickens, Johnny Walker, Hopkins, Ian Harrison, Mike Lazonby and Paul Malone. There was of course your goodself Chris, though you were C/O when we sailed together. But that list of names evoke such memories.


----------



## jmcg

Ronnie Safe I sailed with on Silvershore and Binsnes - a remarkable Old Man and a very good seaman. I had the utmost respect for that man.

He had his moments though! Binsnes almost "did his head" in again!

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## litavan

*Silverline Ships*

Vaughan here again, 

i thought i'd throw a list of ships and dates in, showing what and when i sailed on the Silverline ships, who knows, maybe other people out there remember me?

Alva Star - October 76 / February 77. Cadet.
Silverfjord - April 77 / August 77. Cadet.
Spey Bridge - February 78 / July 78. Cadet.
Silvereagle - August 78 / December 78. Cadet.
Taabo - January 79 / May 79. Cadet.
Eden Bridge - June 79 / September 79. Un-cert 3/0.
Carisle - May 80 / July 80. 3/0. (Official)
Silverfalcon - September 80 / September 80. 3/0.
Silverosprey - October 80 / November 80. 3/0.
Silverosprey - January 81 / February 81. 3/0.
Spey Bridge - March 81 / July 81. 3/0. - Damaged my knee up the Mississippi???
Silversky - October 81 / November 81. 3/0. 
Bandama - January 82 / March 82. 3/0.
Algol - April 82 / July 82. 3/0. - Fire on board, loss of many lives.
Alva Sea - September 82 / March 83. 3/0. - War zone.
Almak - April 84 / August 84. 3/0. Last trip with Silverline.

I then left Silverline, as there were as i recall only 4 ships left, contract offered was not good, so moved on to Buries Markes and a 2/0 job.

I finally gave up the sea in 2002, sailing as Master on board the Odfjell Chemical Ships, and came ashore to start a new life as a surveyor of ships. I'm now living and working in Singapore for LOCS and a SCR (Special Casualty Representative) for Lloyds.

Its good to see this thread continuing after so many years of me starting it. Please keep it going, as its good to see all old and new names on here discussing the good old days of "Silverline". 

Regards
Vaughan Williams.(==D)


----------



## Richard (Rick) Webb

*Great to hear from you Euan*

Hi Euan

great to hear from you

Rick





MaGregor said:


> Hi Euan MacGregor here, just had a nosey at this site. See a lot of names from the past. Rick Webb + Vaughan Williams just to mention a few. Tabbo was my first ship and spoilt me. I was the engine gadget with Howard Wright and Vaghan as the deck gadgets. Last saw Howard on one of the old Denholm car carriers out of the Tyne as well as Mike Sykes the second I was relieving. Thought he was an old man on my first trip but just goes to show how young everybody was in those days.
> Yeah there were some good runs ashore off the Taabo and also the Arpaho and later the Mandan + Pawnee.
> Not so much off the Alva ships, kept seemingly to be getting leaks into No6 wing tanks. Repairs, 6 weeks Cadiz for one and the Alva sea off Port Elizabeth then in Cape Bay with divers using plasticine on the hull to let the welders work in the tanks. Shudder to think back on those Ava boats in their later careers.


----------



## vasco

I used to stay at the Seamark Club,Tower Hill during the time of the Queen Alexes Nurses party. There were quite a few Silver line chaps around, mainly going for mates/masters. Believe one of them got close to marrying one of the Nurses. The only name I can remember is I think Mark Sheldon, had a sports car and a hard time studying.

Ring any bells anyone?


----------



## shaky

*Carchester*

sailed on the carchester around 79 80 (lost my discharge book) I have some photos I will up load when I figure I all out


----------



## Frank Usher

*Arapaho reborn*



Andy Biegala said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm Andy Biegala and I can add to Chris's notes on Arapaho 1980 earlier in this forum.
> 
> I joined Arapaho in New Orleans early in 1980 and stayed aboard for seven months leaving in time for college in September. It was an incredible trip full of incidents.
> 
> The trip had no less than five wives and six children including:
> 
> Captain Staines and spouse plus his daughter and two sons
> R/O Dennis Passmore and his wife June and Dawn his daughter.
> Lecky Frank Usher with his wife and their two daughters.
> 
> Chris had his own wife there and the C/O was Gavin Brown with his wife who joined at the same time as myself.
> 
> Half way through the trip another cadet joined as Chris says. He was so young looking that it was not long before he was nicknamed "smally boy".(Sorry but cannot remember his real name).
> 
> On leave in New Orleans I bought a 10 gallon hat and was subsequently given the nickname "tex".
> 
> The ship loaded grain and animal feeds for Amsterdam. One thing I remember was a floating crane called "Kevin" or "The Kevin" which was steam powered. In operation it produced so much steam that you could literally not see what was going on at times as it totally clouded out the deck.
> 
> After discharge in Amsterdam we hold cleaned en-route to Norfolk Virginia and our football season started. I well remember the great games we had nightly until the hold was finally filled with coal which we took to Dunkirk. I also remember a trip to a British Military cemetery at Dunkirk.
> 
> Afterwards we were back to the Mississippi and Baton Rouge this time. Had a trip to the top of the State Capital Building with a fantastic view of the Mississippi and also bought an elaborate three piece suit and a Gestapo type leather coat from a closing down sale. The trousers were too long so I used an office stapler to temporarily shorten them.
> 
> We loaded for Amsterdam again and I remember a trip to Delft whist there.
> 
> The football season started again after discharge and continued as we made our way back to Norfolk where we ended up in the coal queue again. By this time it was high summer, the queue was considerably longer and we had quite a few trips ashore. Often we would take a lifeboat ashore to the beach.
> 
> We also did a trip to Busch Gardens, a leisure park which had a big roller coaster called the Loch Ness monster.
> 
> When we got back we found that the pump man had accidentally flooded the pump room and there was metres of water in it.
> 
> Luckily Chris was an ex navy diver and we had some friends ashore that lent us diving gear and we were able to block the exterior pipe and begin the process of pumping out and repairing the damage. In order to do this we had to move a lot of water ballast about and put the ship head down and leaning to starboard. I was on anchor watch the night we did this and over the course of the night and early morning the ship gradually assumed this new position. It must have looked to other vessels as if we were about to take our final plunge aka titanic!
> 
> Just after dawn a coastguard sea king helicopter approached us and called us up on the VHF asking if we were all right. I said we were just conducting a routine operation. At that moment the electricity failed as the generator water intake came clear of the water!!
> 
> Fortunately we fixed everything and restored the trim to normal. As far as I now this incident never came to the attention of any office or administrative officialdom.
> 
> The wait was so long I got all my correspondence course finished and started to make a model of the ship out of old charts. IT was coming along quite well until I papier mashayed the hull and it bent out of shape.
> 
> When we finally got under way Chris wanted me to get rid of it and the cut up charts that were still on the bridge, so we chucked it over the starboard bridge wing. To our surprise it landed upright and the last we saw of it she was bobbing up and down in our wake! I think of these times often and like to think my little arapaho is still out there in the Atlantic, warped and distorted but still defiantly afloat!!
> 
> We finally made it to Dunkirk and I left to go to my last college phase at Plymouth with a heavy heart as it had been a great trip with lots of fun and the best companions in the world. I wore my stapled up three piece suit, my gestapo coat and my ten gallon hat and passed unopposed through Dover due to an immigration officers strike.
> 
> Towards the end of the year I received a wonderful gift from the Staines family of a photo album with loads of annotated photos of the trip. Included are lifeboat and beach pictures, numerous parties, old cars and windmills at Delft, a priceless shot of Captain Staines and our C/E pouring over a colourful chart of Busch Gardens, complete with Cartoon Loch Ness monster, and smally boy leaning to one side as the ship rolled!!
> 
> It remains one of my most cherished possessions.
> 
> Apologies for the long post but a lot of great people have been left out. Hope this will remind them of some great times and flush out some more Silver Liners!


Hiya Andy. What a great and eventfull trip that was.
My 2 girls will never forget it. They even remember being arrested by the sherriff for speeding towards Busch gardens!! I did have my work cut out for me, when I elected to rewire all the pump room water damage. That poor Chris 2nd Officer was covered in jelly fish stings after his dive to fitt the plug. We finished that week ,all at JCs house eating a mountain of crabs,


----------



## jim.child

hello frankie i remember the day you joined the pelerin, last i heared of you some said you had a newsagents in sunderland, how are you? i have lots of happy memories of the pelerin. send me a p.m. or email if you have time.


----------



## Colin Shelton

I am sorry to hear he died please accept my condolences.I sailed with him on the Silversand as Forth Engineer then the next trip on the Silversea for four months. He was a great Capt. a pleasure to sail with and treated everybody fairly.
Met your mother when she visited the Sands at Glasgow.


All the best

Colin


----------



## johnembo

MaGregor said:


> Hi Euan MacGregor here, just had a nosey at this site. See a lot of names from the past. Rick Webb + Vaughan Williams just to mention a few. Tabbo was my first ship and spoilt me. I was the engine gadget with Howard Wright and Vaghan as the deck gadgets. Last saw Howard on one of the old Denholm car carriers out of the Tyne as well as Mike Sykes the second I was relieving. Thought he was an old man on my first trip but just goes to show how young everybody was in those days.
> Yeah there were some good runs ashore off the Taabo and also the Arpaho and later the Mandan + Pawnee.
> Not so much off the Alva ships, kept seemingly to be getting leaks into No6 wing tanks. Repairs, 6 weeks Cadiz for one and the Alva sea off Port Elizabeth then in Cape Bay with divers using plasticine on the hull to let the welders work in the tanks. Shudder to think back on those Ava boats in their later careers.


Hi Euan
I sailed on the Alva Star as Lecky around 1980,(John Mackay) after a few problems and just about daily black outs we had a couple of hull surveyors on board,they were amazed at the state of the hull, particularlly the frames, some of us went down for a look and you could actually climb through the holes in the corners , very scary and very glad to get off after seeing the state she was in. Colin Duffy (CE) had an ambition to run her aground at one of these breakes yards.


----------



## johnembo

Kaituo said:


> Yes, you are right, Dougie was from The Pinfold, Rothbury not Morpeth. Your description of him sounds about right as well, although I never saw him without a ciggy in his hand.
> Great Guy who never let the 0400 bar run short of cans......


i
Dougie was a character indeed ,I sailed with him a couple of times
on Alvenus and Alvega,he was very fond of his beer but he was also a very good engineer, I recall more than one ocassion when Dougie would stand at the bar, chain smoking and downing beer between puffs,he would listen intently for a while to junior engineers theorising about a problem, he would then fire up and tell them in no uncertain terms that they were talking a load of !!!!!! crap and then tell them how it really was. I was very surprised to learn that Dougie had a soft side!! I was paying off and his daughter had just had a baby so he gave me some money and asked me to buy and send on a teddy for the baby, which I duly did. Who would have believed it?


----------



## basedrumer

Malcolm Metcalf said:


> Hey Harry
> how you doing, Malcolm Metcalf, 2 nd mate of the Aldersgate, along with C/O Charlie Forth and 3/0 Cherry Lewis.
> 
> Glad to hear you're doing well, I'm still in Vancouver, as is Cherry Lewis ! Often wonder what happens to all the BOT acquaintances I sailed with ! Beryle still doing well.
> 
> Take Care
> 
> MM


hello Malcolm wondering if you are still in Vancouver sailed with you on the Cove Derek


----------



## whitterd

*Arapaho*



Frank Usher said:


> Hiya Andy. What a great and eventfull trip that was.
> My 2 girls will never forget it. They even remember being arrested by the sherriff for speeding towards Busch gardens!! I did have my work cut out for me, when I elected to rewire all the pump room water damage. That poor Chris 2nd Officer was covered in jelly fish stings after his dive to fitt the plug. We finished that week ,all at JCs house eating a mountain of crabs,


Hi Frank / Andy,
We had some great times on the Arapaho, I am still in touch with Gavin and Pat, and Roy Costello. I remember the hat Andy and the football in the hold. I still have marks on my shins from Franks steel toe caps. We seemed to be good at naming gadgets do you remember smalley boy? All the best Dave Whitter


----------



## Malcolm Metcalf

basedrumer said:


> hello Malcolm wondering if you are still in Vancouver sailed with you on the Cove Derek


Oh yeah lived in Vcr now for 41 years....I haven't seen Derek for some years now, I believe he still lives in the interior...Nelson I believe. 

I can't recall any one I know playing the basedrum so maybe you give me another clue LOL

Malcolm


----------



## Frank Usher

Frank usher. hiya jim childs. Were you on the eagle in palermo? cargo of Vino. we did a moonlight flit and got towed to Genoa for reairs, The 3rd eng Dave willson, sadly died resantly.


----------



## jim.child

*silver eagle.*

no but took a cargo of wine from algeria to russia in the black sea. was on the osprey when we got towed from gib to genoa to have a new main engine crankshaft fitted.


----------



## ianerw

I sailed on "Silverforce" Mar '62 to Dec '62. as r/o I was 18, my 2nd trip at sea. I have been on many ships since then, but she was the best I was ever on. The great Howie was master, what a character.
c/o Cyril Green 
2/o Johnny Bean (his father ran the Finnygook Inn, Mousehole, Cornwall.
3/o Roy "Griff" Griffith, from Mumbles
r/o Ian Walsh (idiot from Ireland)
c/e Len Dewar (nobody likes you chief, Cyril Green to him at dinner, much to Howie's amusement)
2/e Dave Watson (I think, he had his wife with him, a blonde looker)
3/e Tony McGrath (treated me to lots of beer 'cos I was always broke,
being employed by Marconi)
There were 3 cadets, Maurice Tait, (Blyth).
Keith Appleby, 
Keith Allison (Ali). "I must go an' see if I can catch a fly to pull it's
wings off an' let run arou' the top of me [email protected]". Anybody whether any of them are still around after all this time - 51 years, gaawd


----------



## ccurtis1

Len Dewar was the first C/E I sailed with on the Silversand, February 1964. A good C/E relieved by Ted Greenaway, another very good C/E


----------



## Malcolm Metcalf

Sailed with Ted Greenaway in 1966 on the 'Wear. Good guy and man did he love his classical music and his tape to tape recorder. I was 2nd mate in the next cabin fortunatley I liked his choice of music. He often used to bang on the bulkhead and ask for requests


----------



## don quixote

Hi all my name is Peter Ferguson and I have just found this web site.

I sailed with Silverline and with a few of those named in previous messages.

First ship was Silvertweed as J/E around '76/'77 then on Silverclyde, Silvertweed, Silverfjord, then Athel Queen when we took it over from Athel Line, then Almak, Algol, Alkes, Alvega, Alvenus. Maybe not in that order but in all 9 trips as 2/E on the A boats, then Shawnee. Also did a trip on Norgas Venture.

In the last few years have been in touch with, Mike King (Lecky), Dennis Passmore (Sparky), Mike Hughes (C/E), John Meeling (3/E), Dave Buckland (Lecky), Paul Malone (Mate). Met Jock Riddell at Southampton College when I did a course there but he has now passed on. Also was friendly with Frank Melrose but he has also died a number of years ago.

Nice to see there are a few of you still knocking around.(Thumb)


----------



## ccurtis1

Some great lads there Peter. Do you still keep in contact with Paul Malone? I heard he was living in Curacao. Mickey King went to CNCo and I think Dave Buckland retired. Is Denis Passmore still around? He was Sparks on the Arapaho and Frank Usher the Lecky. Don't know if you knew him, but Frank Clarke passed away only recently.


----------



## don quixote

Hi ccurtis1

Paul Malone is back in UK permanently, lives in Birkenhead.

Met Mickey King in Drydock in Portugal a couple of years ago then he was a tech on one of my ships that was docking in China when I was at another one. We had a night out in Glasgow with him last year.

Bucky is retired for good he says. We get the annual Christmas card from him, Mike Hughes, John Meeling and Paul.

Was speaking to Dennis 2/3 years ago, he was working for one of the shore based radio outfits. He should be retired as he is older than me. Sailed with him on the Shawnee.

Mike Hughes finished up as Fleet Manager with Novaships and retired a couple of years ago.

Was speaking to Chris Hamley recently, he was 4/E, 3/E on Tweed or Clyde and Fjord.

Also met Gerry Lamb (he was C/E on Fjord a lifetime ago). I was C/E on MV Energos and he was 2/E.

Don't think I knew Frank Clarke.


----------



## ccurtis1

Hello once again Peter,
I regularly have a pint or two with Les Robertson, and keep in touch with Jim Mahon (Sparks), Tony Attwood (Mate/Master), Chris James (Mate/Master), Ricky Webb (Lecky) and Dave Whitter. All of these lads sailed at some time on the vessels you mentioned. I sailed with Paul Malone on the Almak when she was stationed in West Africa. The captains were Jim Staines and Ron Hill, both great blokes to sail with. I did my penance on the Clyde, where Ronnie Safe was the Old Man, just before she was handed over to Greek owners in Karachi.


----------



## BowTech

Sailed Silvermerlin for a very short spell as Ex C/O just before her main engine failure and repair in Swansea.....supposed to go to Master soon thereafter. I had been made redundant from Panocean and realised that I'd had enough of chemical tankers so packed my bags and headed off to the Arctic Frontier drilling program in the Beaufort Sea. Good memories of the Merlin!


----------



## barnsey

I am looking for a photo of 

Silverguava	1927	J. Laing & Sons Ltd, Sunderland	1952 sold to Fratelli Grimaldi, Naples renamed Orsa, 1964 deleted from Register. 5,294

Seems to be difficult to sort one out .... can anyone point me to a website with one please?


----------



## Johnny Walker

*Silverguava*



barnsey said:


> I am looking for a photo of
> 
> Silverguava	1927	J. Laing & Sons Ltd, Sunderland	1952 sold to Fratelli Grimaldi, Naples renamed Orsa, 1964 deleted from Register. 5,294
> 
> Seems to be difficult to sort one out .... can anyone point me to a website with one please?


There is a photo on the photoship website. I googled the name and on the city of Vancouver website there is a good photo of the ship.


----------



## Jack Wilson

*Silverdon In Astoria*



tunatownshipwreck said:


> Interesting.
> Silverweir visited my port (Astoria, Oregon) in Feb 1968, I think it had a Chinese crew then, but I'm not sure about that. I can most assuredly say that the Silversea in Oct 1968 and the Silverbeach in Jan 1969 both had Chinese crews when they called. The Silverdon called twice in 1976, my foggy memory is of an all-UK crew, but I won't lay money on that.


You're memory is fine! I was in the 'SILVERDON' when we loaded wheat for the Phillipines in 76. Astoria was a lovely place


----------



## tunatownshipwreck

Jack Wilson said:


> You're memory is fine! I was in the 'SILVERDON' when we loaded wheat for the Phillipines in 76. Astoria was a lovely place


We may have met then, thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## mr g elliott

anyone sail on rfa tidespring early 60s early 70s gordon


----------



## mr g elliott

was on silvercrag early 70s it was a heap:MAD)


----------



## Silvercedar

Hello,

I am looking for a picture/s of:
Silvercedar (3). Built: 1943 as a Liberty Ship. Ex-Samsacola, 1947 purchased from Ministry of Transport, London, renamed Silvercedar 1949 sold to W. Thomson & Co., Edinburgh (Ben Line), renamed Benwyvis.
Should you have a picture of that ship under any of these names, thanks for posting it.


----------



## mr g elliott

pat duke said:


> Hi, I'm the youngest son of Capt Michael Duke who sailed with Silverline until the mid seventies. I've come across this thread while looking for photos of the Crag etc. Unfortunately my dad died last week. I thought I'd put this out just in case there are any who remember and who might like to know.


I was with esso tankers from 70s was your father the same captain duke if so he was a great man sorry to hear of his passing regards gordon


----------



## ianerw

Silvercedar said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for a picture/s of:
> Silvercedar (3). Built: 1943 as a Liberty Ship. Ex-Samsacola, 1947 purchased from Ministry of Transport, London, renamed Silvercedar 1949 sold to W. Thomson & Co., Edinburgh (Ben Line), renamed Benwyvis.
> Should you have a picture of that ship under any of these names, thanks for posting it.


Lookup photoship.co.uk there are pics. of "silvercedar" I think it's pre
ww2 though and pics. of "Benwyvis" in 3 different eras. None of them look like trad. us type liberty ships though.


----------



## George Knight

sailed second trip on the Silvermain in ballast to Japan for repairs after being in Avonmouth for weeks,then on to the silveraid [chemical tanker] paid off through crew getting me ratarsed and tipping everyone out of bed at four in the morning
i think it was a dutch captain no sence of humer. First silver ship Silver craig.


----------



## stansgang

Hi my name is David Stanley my wife is called Jackie,i was 4th eng on theses ships my wife came with me.1st Silvercove 19th.7.76 to 10th.12.76.Silverforth 18th.3.77 to 10th.8.77,Silvermain 4th.3.78 to 21st.7.78,Seto Bridge(Arapaho) 28th.9.78 to 1st.2.79.anyone remember us,i have just joined this Forum and will dig out some old photo,s and try to post them on here.All the best Dave and Jackie Stanley of Wigan.


----------



## ChathamChavs

Hi Dave and Jackie . I was Electrician on the Seto Bridge with both of you . We joined in the Bahamas and had to wait a few days before the ship came in . Name change to Arapaho in Singapore (December 1978) . We paid off in New York in February 1979 . I seem to remember you making a "pool table" for the bar . Where have the last 34 years gone ?!! Roger Hughes.


----------



## WilliamH

ChathamChavs said:


> Hi Dave and Jackie . I was Electrician on the Seto Bridge with both of you . We joined in the Bahamas and had to wait a few days before the ship came in . Name change to Arapaho in Singapore (December 1978) . We paid off in New York in February 1979 . I seem to remember you making a "pool table" for the bar . Where have the last 34 years gone ?!! Roger Hughes.


Pool table? what happened when the ship rolled?


----------



## ChathamChavs

The "balls" were actually pucks , which I believe were turned down from a broom handle .


----------



## marconisparks

litavan said:


> Is there anybody out there who used to sail on the Silver Line ships in the 70's to 80's??
> 
> Would like to have some information on their ships if possible, pictures etc..
> 
> Ex Silver Line myself, any old ship mates still around, please get in touch.
> 
> Vaughan Williams...
> 
> (Ex Fleetwood Nautical College)..


Well well....Fwd nautical college. Took my Radar Cert. There the year it opened.
Did 6 months on the Bishopsgate in 1965. Capt. Was Howie, rest forgotten. Only ship in fleet not named Silver ......instead name come from head office on Bishopsgate London. That was when just about every ore carrier was on charter to British Steel.
Take care.


----------



## stansgang

ChathamChavs said:


> Hi Dave and Jackie . I was Electrician on the Seto Bridge with both of you . We joined in the Bahamas and had to wait a few days before the ship came in . Name change to Arapaho in Singapore (December 1978) . We paid off in New York in February 1979 . I seem to remember you making a "pool table" for the bar . Where have the last 34 years gone ?!! Roger Hughes.


Hi Roger,nice to hear from you,hope you are well,Jackie says you joined us for a meal when we payed off,the meal was with my Uncle Ray Battaglia.I also remember paying off wasn,t easy getting down that ladder didnt the boat taking us ashore crash into the jetty,yes i did make a snooker table made the ques out of brush handles and the discs from a piece of hard wood i found the table was an old door,the bosun made the pockets,we had some good tournements on it got quiet serious,some players used talcom powder on the table to make the discs wizz more
It was a good trip with a good crew.anyway nice to here from you take care,Dave and Jackie Stanley.


----------



## clonguish

Ahh Dave and Jackie Stanley lets see how good your old brain matter is was ex4/E then went home and got married and came back to relieved you on the Silvermain in 78. Who am I????????


----------



## stansgang

clonguish said:


> Ahh Dave and Jackie Stanley lets see how good your old brain matter is was ex4/E then went home and got married and came back to relieved you on the Silvermain in 78. Who am I????????


Duncan lived on the Isle of Man.?


----------



## clonguish

stansgang said:


> Duncan lived on the Isle of Man.?


LOL yep still alive after all those years and still with the same wife too semt you a PM with my e-mail

Duncan


----------



## litavan

Dave & Jackie, we didn't sail together but i note your from Wigan? Small place, so am i. I started this blog several years ago and its good to see how its developed with so many ex-Silverline friends making contact. I now live & work in Singapore after having given up sailing in 2002 after several years as master.
Litavan (Vaughan Williams).


----------



## garden guru

*silverpelerin*

back in june 1978, I joined the silverpelerin as a catering boy. I remember joining the ship whilst in dry dock in Baltimore, Maryland.
I also remember it being a sulphuric acid tanker. we loaded sulphuric acid from the copper mines at gaspe, a small town in the mouth of the saint Lawrence seaway (Canada). I do not remember any of the officers as I spent all my time in the galley. and I only remember some of the crew. irember one deck hand called brian and he was from London ! and also 2 chefs, the first being larry, and the second being his brother but his name escapes me !
was any one else on the silverpelerin between 1978 and 1979


----------



## billysummers

*silversea 1967 67*

is duggie brown still to the fore. sailed with on silversea 1966 67 billy summers


----------



## Bernard McIver

Hello David,

Just come across your posting requesting a photo of "Silverguava". Did you have any luck in locating one? I was 2nd Radio Officer on this ship July-November 1945. We were in Gibraltar on VJ day, on our way to Casablanca and Buenos Aires.

Good to see you still posting and trust you are keeping well
Regards,
Bernard


----------



## barnsey

Bernard McIver said:


> Hello David,
> 
> Just come across your posting requesting a photo of "Silverguava". Did you have any luck in locating one? I was 2nd Radio Officer on this ship July-November 1945. We were in Gibraltar on VJ day, on our way to Casablanca and Buenos Aires.
> 
> Good to see you still posting and trust you are keeping well
> Regards,
> Bernard


Hi Bernard, Yes I did indeed find a photo of the ship .... Can't do without my twice daily dose of 'Ships Nostalgia' ... its the best.


----------



## Brirob

TromboneJones said:


> Hi
> 
> I did my time with Silver Line - Deck Cadet to 2nd Mate.
> 
> I'm Pete Jones - was at Cardiff (Reardon Smith's) Nautical College. I left about 1979 ish.
> 
> Cheers


Think I was at Reardon Smith with you in the early 70's and reckon you and Duke Austin came to my wedding at Ledbury in 1976. If you are the right Pete Jones then Brian Roberts says hi.


----------



## Brirob

Found this site by accident and reading the posts here certainly brought back some experiences! I was in Silver Line from Jan 1971 to 1977 (cadet to 3/O) then went to Sealion Shipping till 1991 and say hi to anybody who remembers me. 
I still have my Jubilee magnifying lens, also a news letter from 1975
and pictures of mates some I can remember and some I cant if anybody is interested.
Cheers
Brian Roberts


----------



## Shipbuilder

Hi Brian,
Thanks for PM, have replied via PM. Here is _Silverdon_ about 2 months after you left, at anchor Yokohama. I took it from the boat when I was going on leave.
Bob


----------



## ben27

good day shipbuilder,sm.yesterday.02:39 re:silver line ltd.london.great photo.thanks for sharing.regards.ben27


----------



## ccurtis1

Shipbuilder, re the photograph of the Silverdon.
Was she on charter when that photograph was taken, as that is not the Silver Line flue?


----------



## Brirob

ccurtis1 said:


> Shipbuilder, re the photograph of the Silverdon.
> Was she on charter when that photograph was taken, as that is not the Silver Line flue?


She was on time charter to Star Bulk Shipping .


----------



## Shipbuilder

Later sold to China and renamed _Fei Cui Hai_, sinking in the South China Sea in the 90s, following catastrophic hull failure. Only about two survivors!
Bob


----------



## litavan

To all Ex-SilverLiner's around the world, let me wish you all a Happy Xmas and New Year. I do miss those annual gifts from Cardiff Marine back in the 70's we used to get, that was if your lucky to be at home over xmas.

Vaughan Williams


----------



## harrywhitelaw

Been a while since I last looked at this site. But I'd like to wish all Silver Liners (especially those I sailed with) a Happy Chistmas, and all the best for 2014....


----------



## Malcolm Metcalf

It's that time of the year Happy Christmas to all but as Harry said especally to those i sailed with.


----------



## sidmorris

Like many others I came across this site by accident. I was a Deck/Navigating Apprentice with Silver Line from 1962 to 1965, sailing on the Silverisle from 62 to 63, the Sivercrag from 63 to 64, on the Bishopsgate for 3 months at the end of 64 and finally on the Silverpoint at the beginning of 65. Capt Safe and Capt Hurst are 2 of the skippers I remember. Hi to anyone out there who remembers me from 50 odd years ago.

If anyone has any photos of the Silverisle I'd be interested in seeing them.


----------



## keith ratcliffe

Hi Sid,
I too sailed on the Silverisle as her Radio Officer. Joined her in Antwerp, August 1963, tramped around the world and left her at Manchester April 1964. Were you with us on this voyage, I cannot remember. Regards. Keith.


----------



## sidmorris

Hi Keith. Thanks for the reply. No I wasn't on that trip though we might easily have passed on the gangway as I finally paid off from the Silverisle at Antwerp on 7th Aug 63. Can't remember if Capt Hurst paid of at the same time as he only joined in the April of that year. Do you have any photos of the old tub, they seem few and far between?


----------



## keith ratcliffe

Hi Sid. I believe you had been out in South America before you put into Antwerp. A few of the officers remained on her for her voyage to Cape Town, Mexico, Baton Rouge and on to Japan and the continued voyage around the world. Captain Hurst sailed with us and I think the first mate was Roberts form Denbigh, although I cannot remember his first name. I will see if I can find any photographs of the ship and the crew. Regards. Keith.


----------



## Bill Neal

First trip slvermain in 77/78 did 7 months tramping everywhere, then Erskine bridge, Alvega, then mainly stuck on the chemi tankers Silver Merlin and Silver Falcon for years, got phenol poison on Merlin from a discarded rope that a port sampler discarded after dipping the tanks in Antwerp and lost my bottle it was my last trip with s line went of in an ambulance. Ran out of money after 4 months and took middle trade jobs on anything going.
Capt Ronnie safe,aka (loopy loo) blimey remember those trips well with him. Its all a bit of a blur gernerally. Last I heard in about 1990 he was driving a taxi in Falmouth .
Crazy times and glad I got out in 85 age 24 after joining at 16. still had time to put in 20 years as a firefighter in devon. 
some might remember me paddling a bath across the channel in 81 then in 83 I went from st Catherines dock london to russia in a motorised sponsered twyfords bath with mercury outboards via 10 countries through Liel canal, ahh thats what Chemi tankers will do to you!!!


----------



## George Knight

joined silvermain in dry dock somewhere in south wales,sail'd in ballast to japan where repairs were done properly 71 i think but will find book and will give an exact date to anyone interested. did my duties on chemical,signed off in greece after tipping all senior officers out of bed at 02.00 after a night on the uzzo
company suggested that my future my not be with the M/N.


----------



## ianerw

They should have known uzzo is a dangerous chemical. I was in d/dock once in Piraeus and saw a guy fall into a "semi set" bath of plaster of paris - jeez what a mess - he was on uzzo.


----------



## chris thompson195

I've just been back on this site first time in a while, some lovely pics on the link of the Fjord, some have been on a while but there are some new additions. http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=1958064


----------



## tunatownshipwreck

chris thompson195 said:


> I've just been back on this site first time in a while, some lovely pics on the link of the Fjord, some have been on a while but there are some new additions. http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=1958064


For several weeks I have had a big problem trying to view photos there, they won't load and my CPU/processor goes to maximum levels trying to interact with the site (this is using Moxilla Firefox). I have to do an emergency shutdown.
Anticipating this, I must tell you I've done several sweeps of my system, no viruses or spybots.


----------



## Erimus

I, and some others, have found that Firefox 'fights' other programmes and on advice from my 'geek' have removed it and just use Chrome for general work.

geoff


----------



## dennisrobinson53

*Tower Bridge 1st Voyage*



Kaituo said:


> Was in Singapore last week for a meeting of marine dinosaurs and somebody mentioned the Silverhow /Tower Bridge saga at Thompsons Yard is Sunderland 1966.....
> As Harry Whitelaw and I sailed together on this fine vessel I wonder if he remembers the story.....
> The Tower Bridge was launched as the 'Silverhow' but sank immediately after leaving the launching ways at Joey Thompson's Yard. Missing manhole covers in the E/R apparently........
> After refloat somebody announced that 'how' was a Lake District word for 'grave', at which point the Barracloughs decided to put the vessel into the Seabridge Pool with the name 'Tower Bridge' to avoid further bad luck.
> I sailed on her as 2nd Mate immediately after that ( with Capt Elfed Lewis) and later as Mate with Harry W.
> A great ship and the first one with aircon I had sailed on....
> Chief Eng was Len Dewar then Greenaway...
> 
> Cadets were John Guy and Mike Potter, both of whom later became Masters.


1st Master, Mike Smith, later marine super, C/O Roy Jenkins, 2/0 Ginger Harrison, 3.0 John ( Master ) Bates, Apps John Guy John (Dennis) Robinson,Robin McLeery and Grogan?who was from Southampton.
C/e Len Dewar 2nd I think was Stan Calder 3rd Hird and Hindmarsh 4thGordie Knox. Sorry I can't remember the sparks ( who had a tiny deformed little finger) or the lecky.


----------



## ccurtis1

I thought that the "Silverhow" was built at the Sir James Laing shipyard at Deptford, Sunderland. I sailed with a Captain Mike Guy, could this be the same person? I also sailed with both Len Dewar and Ted Greenway, both great Chief Engineers.


----------



## ashley page

*ashley page*

for information about the MV Silverleaf, in relation to a novel I have written. I used her as a template, as part of the novel is set onboard a tramp. 
My father John McWalter (I think he may have been known to some as either Johhny Mac or maybe old 5%,or probably a few other names I'm not aware of) was purser/chief steward with Silverline from the early 60's to around 1977. I'm not sure at this distance though if anyone would recall him or not. 
I was on the Silverleaf in 1964, at age 10, along with my mother and brother, when she went from Sunderland to the States, to Japan to Australia. My memories of the voyage are very vivid, though I dont recall any of the ships crew or officers names, other than someone by the name of Ginger I think.
She seemed to break-down a lot and also got into a Typhoon off Japan. This caused a lot of damge to the foscule head plates which resulted in us being in Yokohama for about a month or so whilst the damage was repaired.
She then broke down off New Guinea which resulted in an unintended sojourn in Rabaul. There was a lot of talk of the ship being jinxed, which to a 10 year old was all very exciting. 
Mariners, at least in those years and to my eyes, seemed to occupy a very strange, sometimes exciting, sometimes dangerous but also,sometimes, just ordinary world but in an extraordinary setting. What it seemed to produce would be, I guess, what you might call "characters". 
My abiding memory is of my father, when we were in Japan, locking himself in his office with a bottle of whiskey and refusing to come out, even when the Captain came down and started hammering on the door. I think maybe having his family with him just became too, too much. It was not quite his take on what shipboard life should mean. Imagine, if you will, the Captain banging on the door, shouting, "John, come out of there" and my father (imagine a Billy Connolly accent) slurring back "Ahhm no comin out o'here, I cannae tak it any more...." hilarous, looking back at it.
I guess the world we now live in, with access to all this informatio, is no less strange in its own ways, but certainly at this distance there is a certain sense of "romance" to those days now gone. 
Maybe that is why I have written the novel, to be published later this year I hope, as a way of explaining to myself why I also perhaps have a strange view of the world.
Anyway, all the best to anyone I may have sailed with in 64; pardon me for not remembering names, but I will have to put that down to my youth at the time, not my oncoming senility):[/QUOTE]


----------



## dennisrobinson53

*Silverhow/Tower Bridge*



ccurtis1 said:


> I thought that the "Silverhow" was built at the Sir James Laing shipyard at Deptford, Sunderland. I sailed with a Captain Mike Guy, could this be the same person? I also sailed with both Len Dewar and Ted Greenway, both great Chief Engineers.


I think that you are correct, that the Tower Bridge was built at Laing's yard.
John Guy and Mike Guy, as far as I know were not related, but definitely different people.


----------



## dennisrobinson53

*Silverleaf*



ashley page said:


> for information about the MV Silverleaf, in relation to a novel I have written. I used her as a template, as part of the novel is set onboard a tramp.
> My father John McWalter (I think he may have been known to some as either Johhny Mac or maybe old 5%,or probably a few other names I'm not aware of) was purser/chief steward with Silverline from the early 60's to around 1977. I'm not sure at this distance though if anyone would recall him or not.
> I was on the Silverleaf in 1964, at age 10, along with my mother and brother, when she went from Sunderland to the States, to Japan to Australia. My memories of the voyage are very vivid, though I dont recall any of the ships crew or officers names, other than someone by the name of Ginger I think.
> She seemed to break-down a lot and also got into a Typhoon off Japan. This caused a lot of damge to the foscule head plates which resulted in us being in Yokohama for about a month or so whilst the damage was repaired.
> She then broke down off New Guinea which resulted in an unintended sojourn in Rabaul. There was a lot of talk of the ship being jinxed, which to a 10 year old was all very exciting.
> Mariners, at least in those years and to my eyes, seemed to occupy a very strange, sometimes exciting, sometimes dangerous but also,sometimes, just ordinary world but in an extraordinary setting. What it seemed to produce would be, I guess, what you might call "characters".
> My abiding memory is of my father, when we were in Japan, locking himself in his office with a bottle of whiskey and refusing to come out, even when the Captain came down and started hammering on the door. I think maybe having his family with him just became too, too much. It was not quite his take on what shipboard life should mean. Imagine, if you will, the Captain banging on the door, shouting, "John, come out of there" and my father (imagine a Billy Connolly accent) slurring back "Ahhm no comin out o'here, I cannae tak it any more...." hilarous, looking back at it.
> I guess the world we now live in, with access to all this informatio, is no less strange in its own ways, but certainly at this distance there is a certain sense of "romance" to those days now gone.
> Maybe that is why I have written the novel, to be published later this year I hope, as a way of explaining to myself why I also perhaps have a strange view of the world.
> Anyway, all the best to anyone I may have sailed with in 64; pardon me for not remembering names, but I will have to put that down to my youth at the time, not my oncoming senility):


[/QUOTE]

The "Ginger" you refer to must be Ginger Harrison. There were three Harrison's in Silver Line at that time, Ian (smiler), R.T. ( always known by his initials and Ginger. Ginger ( cannot for the life of me remember his actual first name) came from Fitzwilliam in West Yorkshire.

I never sailed with Johnny Mac but I did meet him once somewhere and we were in port that year with her ( I was on Silverweir).

The engine troubles were possibly caused by the fact that the 'leaf was powered by an experimental 'P' type Doxford, and was probably too powerful for the hull. I remember discussions about vibration problems with her.


----------



## ccurtis1

Did the Silverleaf have that big 55" dc shaft driven generator? I seem to remember it was constructed at the Sunderland Forge.


----------



## Andy Biegala

Hi Ashley

Can I refer you to my post 364.

I knew Johnny Mac and have nothing but the very best memories of him. Would be delighted to read your novel or make contact with you. I am in North Herts and you can email me (as can any other silver liners) on [email protected].


----------



## Andy Biegala

Hullo all

With reference to posting 433 about a photo of silver guava. I have one here.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/12771045/Silver Line/Silverguava-01.jpg


----------



## Kaituo

ashley page said:


> for information about the MV Silverleaf, in relation to a novel I have written. I used her as a template, as part of the novel is set onboard a tramp.
> My father John McWalter (I think he may have been known to some as either Johhny Mac or maybe old 5%,or probably a few other names I'm not aware of) was purser/chief steward with Silverline from the early 60's to around 1977. I'm not sure at this distance though if anyone would recall him or not.
> I was on the Silverleaf in 1964, at age 10, along with my mother and brother, when she went from Sunderland to the States, to Japan to Australia. My memories of the voyage are very vivid, though I dont recall any of the ships crew or officers names, other than someone by the name of Ginger I think.
> She seemed to break-down a lot and also got into a Typhoon off Japan. This caused a lot of damge to the foscule head plates which resulted in us being in Yokohama for about a month or so whilst the damage was repaired.
> She then broke down off New Guinea which resulted in an unintended sojourn in Rabaul. There was a lot of talk of the ship being jinxed, which to a 10 year old was all very exciting.
> Mariners, at least in those years and to my eyes, seemed to occupy a very strange, sometimes exciting, sometimes dangerous but also,sometimes, just ordinary world but in an extraordinary setting. What it seemed to produce would be, I guess, what you might call "characters".
> My abiding memory is of my father, when we were in Japan, locking himself in his office with a bottle of whiskey and refusing to come out, even when the Captain came down and started hammering on the door. I think maybe having his family with him just became too, too much. It was not quite his take on what shipboard life should mean. Imagine, if you will, the Captain banging on the door, shouting, "John, come out of there" and my father (imagine a Billy Connolly accent) slurring back "Ahhm no comin out o'here, I cannae tak it any more...." hilarous, looking back at it.
> I guess the world we now live in, with access to all this informatio, is no less strange in its own ways, but certainly at this distance there is a certain sense of "romance" to those days now gone.
> Maybe that is why I have written the novel, to be published later this year I hope, as a way of explaining to myself why I also perhaps have a strange view of the world.
> Anyway, all the best to anyone I may have sailed with in 64; pardon me for not remembering names, but I will have to put that down to my youth at the time, not my oncoming senility):


[/QUOTE]

I sailed with Johnny Mac on 'Tower Bridge' and ' Aldersgate' in 1966-67. A great entertainer although a bit difficult to understand after a bottle was opened ! His speech speeded up with each glass and sounded like a Glaswegian machine gun........He and Capt Elfed Lewis were great drinking partners on the long trans-Pacific voyages although not certain they understood each other after the gin and scotch were in flow..... Johnny was much quieter on the 'Aldergate' where Chivers was Master and we were on the Murmansk/Bidston run. Last saw Johnny when he paid off the 'Tower Bridge' in Long Beach early 1967.....


----------



## nickwilson89

*Michael Duke*



pat duke said:


> Hi, I'm the youngest son of Capt Michael Duke who sailed with Silverline until the mid seventies. I've come across this thread while looking for photos of the Crag etc. Unfortunately my dad died last week. I thought I'd put this out just in case there are any who remember and who might like to know.


Hello Pat,

I have only just joined the site and one of the things that activated me was reading your mid 2012 message in the archives. These condolences are a bit late in coming but pls accept them anyway. I was the junior apprentice on the S.S.Silvertarn between 1952 and 1954 and remember your father, who joined in Hull in Jan 1953 very well so it would really give me a lot of satisfaction to 'talk' with you about those days if you are willing and/or interested. I think he left the ship in either Rotterdam or Hamburg in May 1954 and the only trace I had of him after that was when I was supercargo on a ship working here in Vancouver and skimmed through a Liverpool phone directory they had in the ship's office.Your dad was listed as Michael Renton Duke so I knew I had the right man. That was 36 years ago and though I then had his address from the book I did nothing about it! I am glad he lived to a good old age; I am guessing he was in his mid eighties when he died.

I have just remembered I have a photocopy of the Official Logbook for the voyage we made from Hull to West Hartlepool, via San Francisco, Vancouver, Seattle, Nagoya, China, Singapore, Colombo and Genoa I can share copy to you, but have only one not very good photo of your dad

best wishes,

Nick Wilson,

Richmond, B.C.
e.mail address: [email protected]


----------



## Roger Gerrey

Bill Neal said:


> First trip slvermain in 77/78 did 7 months tramping everywhere, then Erskine bridge, Alvega, then mainly stuck on the chemi tankers Silver Merlin and Silver Falcon for years, got phenol poison on Merlin from a discarded rope that a port sampler discarded after dipping the tanks in Antwerp and lost my bottle it was my last trip with s line went of in an ambulance. Ran out of money after 4 months and took middle trade jobs on anything going.
> Capt Ronnie safe,aka (loopy loo) blimey remember those trips well with him. Its all a bit of a blur gernerally. Last I heard in about 1990 he was driving a taxi in Falmouth .
> Crazy times and glad I got out in 85 age 24 after joining at 16. still had time to put in 20 years as a firefighter in devon.
> some might remember me paddling a bath across the channel in 81 then in 83 I went from st Catherines dock london to russia in a motorised sponsered twyfords bath with mercury outboards via 10 countries through Liel canal, ahh thats what Chemi tankers will do to you!!!


Hi Bill,its Roger Gerrey here where did you serve in DFRS,I did 29 years from 1983 mostly at Torquay white watch.After 11 years at Silver line cadet and 3/O,. All the best Roger


----------



## tobago12

I sailed with Silver Line from 1968 to 1981 from cadet to Mate. Just found this thread and recognise many names. Big correction though, Lou Burfitt was "Loopy Loo" and boasted that he had a certificate to say he was sane, not Ron Safe.
Bishopsgate, Silversand, Silversea, Tower Bridge, Silvermain, Silverfjord (maiden voyage), Silverforth (Joined when called Bellnes), Silvermerlin (many times), Silverfalcon, Silverosprey (and Kyrgo, my last ship with Silver Line), Silvereagle, Silverpelerin, Silvereirik, Silverkite.
Happy days


----------



## lochie

tobago12 said:


> I sailed with Silver Line from 1968 to 1981 from cadet to Mate. Just found this thread and recognise many names. Big correction though, Lou Burfitt was "Loopy Loo" and boasted that he had a certificate to say he was sane, not Ron Safe.
> Bishopsgate, Silversand, Silversea, Tower Bridge, Silvermain, Silverfjord (maiden voyage), Silverforth (Joined when called Bellnes), Silvermerlin (many times), Silverfalcon, Silverosprey (and Kyrgo, my last ship with Silver Line), Silvereagle, Silverpelerin, Silvereirik, Silverkite.
> Happy days


Sailed on many of these ships myself over the period 71-84


----------



## David Duffield

I sailed with your dad on the Silvercape in 68 so many memories popping back of Silverline. I sailed on the Sand, Cape, Weir, Leaf, Chelsea and Tower Bridge, Main. Good times. All the best,


----------



## WilliamH

David Duffield said:


> I sailed with your dad on the Silvercape in 68 so many memories popping back of Silverline. I sailed on the Sand, Cape, Weir, Leaf, Chelsea and Tower Bridge, Main. Good times. All the best,


I think I might have sailed with you on Chelsea Bridge about 1971, were you the Third mate there at that time and known as "Duffy"?If you are the Duffy I am thinking of you had a good friend called Brian Leaf, I sailed again with Brian Leaf on the Orange, he had been promoted to Third Eng by then. I was the Second Eng on the Chelsea bridge in 1971.


----------



## Steve Hogg

*Latavan*

Originally joined vlasovs on Alva Bayx2,then Alva Sea,which by then had joined up with Silver Line ended up on Taabo until redundancy in1980s.will have to get discharge book out to recall names,but Jimmy Cook,Harvey Armstrong,Peter Fisher,John JMelia,and not forgetting the brothers Staines ,one c/e the other master,what an amazing trip with those two on board!!Jim and Cyril thought Id forgotten their names


----------



## Smoggieman

Just joined this site and have had a great time reading all of the posts.
I was with Silverline 1970 - 1973 and sailed on Silvershore (first trip to sea ) as Junior Engineer which coincided with Charlie Forth's first trip as Captain. Was also on Silvercape, Silversea, Silversand and finally Binsnes which I joined in South Shields when it had just been bought by Silverline. Remember being on the Silversand when the Second Eng was Dougie Brown, 3E Doc Brown and 4E Neil Brown (one of the nicest guys you could ever meet). Some other names I sailed with: Chief Engs IAN KEMP, A B THOMAS, ROLO WAKEHAM, DICK COSTIGAN, 2E: Mad Stan Watson, Ron "Rockinghorse" Stevens (he had the brains of a rocking horse) Pat McConville, 3E HARRY HINDMARSH, Ian Brand, Dave Trotter, 4E BRIAN Barry, Chief Stewards: Daz Phillips, Bullsh*t Bailey. 
Never sailed with him but who was the Russian Chief Eng?
On deck Charlie Forth, Ron Safe, the big First mate from Pickering? Eddie Gammon, Dave Vipond, Ashley Page.
Some really great guys and thankfully only one or two knobheads.
Brian Parker


----------



## litavan

*Chief Cooks & Stewards*

Smoggieman, you mentioned Daz Phillips, wasn't he the Ch/Cook or Ch/Stewd who liked to pretend at meal times when serving Chinese food, to issue a menu with numbers only, as a Chinese Takeaway would, with the numbers referring to a certain meal? I also recall sailing with the two girls (stewards) either on the Silvereagle or was it the Silverosprey. They were great to sail with, never had a dull moment with them both. One of them used to always warn me off the soup when the cook had been smoking over it whilst cooking it and dropping his *** end in. Good old days.
I was with SilverLine 1975/1984, moved on after the company was down to 4 ships, and no prospect of promotion.
Vaughan Williams.


----------



## lochie

The two "girls" who you refer to would be Barry and Gordon,both cracking stewards.Sadly Gordon passed away a couple of years ago at the grand old age of 88.


----------



## chris thompson195

If my memory serves me right I was on the Fjord when Barry was the saloon steward and Gordon the mess steward. The second steward as I remember completed their group but I cant remember his name, Gordon and he would often be dancing together in the crews bar, a sight to make a young engineer shiver! 
On the subject of cooks and stewards, cooks in particular, I remember Sam a chief cook from South shields, he used to make the odd stottie, they were lovely straight from the oven! Another cook told the story whilst home on leave was asked to make some bread for the family(the bakeries were on strike), no problem, 35 bread rolls and several loaves later there was enough for a week, strange how you do things without thinking. 
In a similar vein who didn't wake up on their first night at home and leap out of bed because the main engine had stopped!


----------



## lochie

The other stewards name was John and before he came to sea he was a cinema projectionist.A very handy bloke to have on film nights!


----------



## J.J.Millar

John & Gordon were on Silverpelerin in '72 and they were certainly different. I joined in Gaspe as 2/0 then moved to the 'Main as C/0 and was there with SL for around 7 years as C/0.


----------



## John Clark

(Frogger)


NickWilson89 I was the junior apprentice on the S.S.Silvertarn between 1952 and 1954 and remember your father said:


> I was senior apprentice back then on that Tarn voyage. People should know that Nick wasn't very smart. I'd catch him holystoning the brass instead of the teak deck. However, he went on to become a Master. Of what, I'm not sure. But we stay in touch. I keep him awake nights, worrying.


http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/images/smilies/ivn.gif


----------



## nickwilson89

Well, the Old Codger has woken up at last on this his 82nd birthday, as abusive and as ill informed as ever.

Many Happy Returns of the Day!


----------



## John Clark

I'm still asleep. When I wake up, you'll know![=P]


----------



## litavan

*Xmas*

I would like to wish all ex-Silverline staff a Happy Xmas & New Year. Gone are the days, when we used to receive our little package through the post (if you was on leave at the time) from Cardiff Ship Supplies I think it was called in time for xmas. If you was on the ship, I recall receiving a single days salary, which was placed in a envelope and stuck on the tree. 

And if any of you purchase the magazine, "Shipping Today & Yesterday", this month (December) there is a section in about Silver Line, worth reading.

Vaughan Williams.


----------



## chris thompson195

Silverdon, I have been browsing again, sometimes you have nothing better to do! I have come on an article about the Don in the Panama city local paper from May 75. yours truly was the 3/E at the time we left for Baltimore and Philly to take lorries and bull dozers on board as deck cargo for Bandar Abass.
I remember Panama city as one of those ports where we went ashore and got back on board at 5 or 6 in the morning for shake at 8, it was almost a relief to be night on board. If I remember correctly the Fjord and the Don were the biggest ships to visit the port. John Wright the 2/E was mightily impressed with the way the burners dealt with the propshafts of the liberty ships being scrapped as we navigated our way through the dock to the pub. 
Pretty much the whole crew was relieved when we got to the gulf, it became a bit of a comedy show, the liberty boat went the first day and returned with everyone, it went the second day and returned with everyone plus the reliefs, it went the third day with myself, the 2nd mate and maybe another couple as well, (it was a while ago) and thankfully we got away that time but spent the night on benches in Teheran airport then home via Beiruit!
Check out the link http://www.newspapers.com/newspage/1581995/


----------



## MaGregor

*Remember*

Yeah remember all that stuff from Cardiff ship supplies. Gone are those days as now just normal working day on board. 
Sitting here of the Southern Thai coast wondering what's for lunch. 
Happy Christmas to anybody who remembers me and every body else as well. Tabbo Osprey, Alvenus, Almak, Pawnee, Arapaho to mention a few. 
Euan in the engine room.


----------



## borderreiver

MaGregor said:


> Yeah remember all that stuff from Cardiff ship supplies. Gone are those days as now just normal working day on board.
> Sitting here of the Southern Thai coast wondering what's for lunch.
> Happy Christmas to anybody who remembers me and every body else as well. Tabbo Osprey, Alvenus, Almak, Pawnee, Arapaho to mention a few.
> Euan in the engine room.


Happy Christmas to you. Did we not have Christmas many years ago on Almak or Alvenus Chris
chief mate


----------



## MaGregor

*Yep!*

Hi Chris your right on that. Many a good christmas spent at sea and good ones on both those ships. 
It was good fun then, bit more regimented nowadays.
had a look at your photos and reconnised an odd face. Some odder than others.


----------



## ianiie999

*great times and good friends*



Steve Hogg said:


> Originally joined vlasovs on Alva Bayx2,then Alva Sea,which by then had joined up with Silver Line ended up on Taabo until redundancy in1980s.will have to get discharge book out to recall names,but Jimmy Cook,Harvey Armstrong,Peter Fisher,John JMelia,and not forgetting the brothers Staines ,one c/e the other master,what an amazing trip with those two on board!!Jim and Cyril thought Id forgotten their names


New boys first post….
Well not so new as I’m 60 this year! I’m Responding to Steve hogs and Paul_bevan’s posts. I was the R.O. on the Algol, Alva Sea. Altanin, Taabo and Carchester (twice) – sailed with you twice Steve or is it three times? Alva sea too?. Remember you Paul as first tripper on the Taabo. Tony Green and his wife Dorothy – Tony always down to his underpants after 2 beers in the bar lol. Testing the life boat in the med without is bung in. bail bail bail Great times for the most part. Sailed with the Stains brothers on the Algol with you Steve and you were on the Taabo too I think. You will both remember my wife Adrienne more than me I’m sure. Blond and gorgeous. Yes, were are still married. Wow.
Glad you are both kicking, keep safe. Ian Partington


----------



## ianiie999

*great times and good friends*



Paul_Bevan said:


> Hi,
> I joined Silver Line as Eng. Cadet in 1978. Did college time at Reardon Smith until 1980. Sailed on Taabo and Silverosprey and then back to college in South Shields for final year. Was made redundant in 1983 but if I had my time over would do it again.
> Can't remember many shipmates names but Capt Don Troop was one on the Taabo and my 2nd Engineer was a chap called Tony Green from Newcastle. Had a third from Sunderland too, so many wind ups between them including gluing his flip flops to the deck outside his cabin after a long night in the bar. One of the funniest things I've seen was him trying to figure out (with a hangover) why he couldn't walk after putting them on.


New boys first post….
Well not so new as I’m 60 this year! I’m Responding to Steve hogs and Paul_bevan’s posts. I was the R.O. on the Algol, Alva Sea. Altanin, Taabo and Carchester (twice) – sailed with you twice Steve or is it three times? Alva sea too?. Remember you Paul as first tripper on the Taabo. Tony Green and his wife Dorothy – Tony always down to his underpants after 2 beers in the bar lol. Testing the life boat in the med without its bung in. bail bail bail Great times for the most part. Sailed with the Stains brothers on the Algol with you Steve and you were on the Taabo too I think. You will both remember my wife Adrienne more than me I’m sure. Blond and gorgeous. Yes, were are still married. Wow.
Glad you are both kicking, keep safe. Ian Partington


----------



## Bruce Grant

Another new boy here. Great to see so many names from the past. I'm only in touch with Alan Younger from Alice Redfield, days. I'll look back through discharge book to find the various ships I've been on. First one was the Silver Shore and the last one was I think the Silver Fjord - last voyage before being sold.


----------



## Bruce Grant

lochie said:


> The other stewards name was John and before he came to sea he was a cinema projectionist.A very handy bloke to have on film nights!


Gordon was Gordon Jessop, he, John and I think Carl Hamilton often sailed together


----------



## Bruce Grant

Colin Cooper said:


> Hello Ted,
> 
> Our paths never crossed at Silver Line, but you did mention Hank Otter, with whom I sailed for 4 months on the Alice Redfield in 1980.
> During my all too short sea-going career I met many people with whom I would happily sit down for a beer today and catch up. If that person happened to be Hank, it would be a long session with a bundle of laughs....and probably a police incident to cap it off.
> 
> The Alice Redfield was on a regular run between Cabimas in Venezuela and Aruba. 12 hours at sea between ports. The temperature was always in the mid 80's, and whilst everyone wore whites, Hank would wear his khaki shirt with stripes, flip flops and a highly coloured Sarong. Alongside the captain, Tommy Kirkpatrick, in his sky blue crimpolene uniform, they made quite a pairing.
> 
> According to Hank, who had roughly six and a half fingers between both hands, the other digits were shot off by a German with a machine gun during WW2, having been spotted climbing the wall of a POW camp in his escape. He had been imprisoned for being a member of the Dutch Resistance force. He also sported a glass eye, having lost the origonal in the same incident. I'm not sure everyone believed him, but I prefer to give him the benefit of the doubt. He definitely wasn't keen on Germans, or anything much from Germany for that matter, and I remember him once in Aruba, swapping insults with some German Officer on a tanker berthed 50 feet away.They were arguing in a mixture of german and dutch, with Hank throwing in a few "Nazi B*****ds" to get his point across. Hank came away chuckling, whilst the German chap remained rooted to the spot, ashen faced. A complaint was received from the Captain of the other ship, which I believe was duly laughed at by Hank and Captain Tommy before being jettisoned over the side.
> 
> Of all the CS I sailed with, Hank's menus could at least give you a laugh. Bearing in mind his dislike of "der Vaterland" he would change or invent the names of meals. For example, the Malaysian dish of Nasi Goerang would appear as "Nazi Goering". "Burmese road with Landmines" was an accompaniment of boiled rice mixed through with sultanas. The breakfast menu would show the usual, juice, cerials, eggs to order, or "Full English Breakfast with Train Crash". This last item would be tinned tomatoes.
> 
> He had a couple of party pieces, where his glass eye would come in to play, both of which could create much hilarity..... or start a brawl. The first was comparitively tame and would involve removing the glass eye and leaving it on the bar next to his drink. He would then shout loudly enough, "Keep an eye on that drink while I head for a piss" where everyone nearby could hear. He'd then head off, returning a couple of minutes later, to looks of absolute horror from any one who had sussed out what he had left on the bar.
> His 2nd stunt was on a different level altogether. For fear of offending anyone, or having one of the moderators giving me a bollocking, I won't add the specific details. Needless to say, it was priceless!!.
> Afterwards, the glass eye would be licked clean before being re-inserted to its normal resting place.
> 
> I always found Hank to be good fun, and got on well with him. It was difficult not to. There were loads of incidents on that trip where Hank would be involved, and when I think back, I always end up with a smile on my face. I've talked about him to colleagues during my "Uncle Albert moments", and the majority, especially the younger ones can't comprehend that people like Hank are real.
> 
> If I were to try and sum him up, I would say;
> 
> Politically Correct....Never!
> Honest......Brutally!
> Entertaining....Always!
> Legendery Status...Highly Deserving!... if not already achieved
> 
> A great character.
> 
> Kind Regards.
> 
> Colin


What a great summation of Hank. We sailed together many times and spent much time ashore in San Nicholas, Aruba. The glass eye was regularly left on guard or inserted *** with the remark "how'd you like to wake up and see that looking at you". Charlies Bar in Aruba was the scene of much such hilarity. We lost touch after I took redundancy in 1983.


----------



## Max Tout

Bruce Grant said:


> Another new boy here. Great to see so many names from the past. I'm only in touch with Alan Younger from Alice Redfield, days. I'll look back through discharge book to find the various ships I've been on. First one was the *Silver Shore* and the last one was I think the Silver Fjord - last voyage before being sold.


----------



## ccurtis1

Bruce Grant said:


> Another new boy here. Great to see so many names from the past. I'm only in touch with Alan Younger from Alice Redfield, days. I'll look back through discharge book to find the various ships I've been on. First one was the Silver Shore and the last one was I think the Silver Fjord - last voyage before being sold.


Is that you Bruce, the boat rowing Cornishman? If it is, we sailed together on the Alice Redfield with Jock Riddell (the Old Man) and Mike Lazonby the Chief Officer. Hank was on board too. We had the switchboard fire when you helped out enormously. Good trip with a great bunch of lads. (Bob Nielsen, Dave Lane to name just a couple)


----------



## Bruce Grant

Yes indeed it is the same person. I remember the moment of the switchboard fire - the general alarm went off and Wayne Scott's voice said fire in the engine control room, fire in the engine control room and I'm not joking! I think it was then that the lights went out and the fire doors shut and all was silent. I was on the bridge at that instant and after some 15 minutes of pacing up and down, Alf Robinson ( c/e ) came up and wised up Jock. Jock paused for a moment and then said to no one in particular and everyone in general, "What would a prudent Master do in these cir***stances?"

I remember Mike Lazonby, Alan Younger, Alf Robinson, was Stevie Fielder with us or had he moved over to stand by the Almak? Bob Neilson was one name I couldn't recall, Davey Lane had a fall and broke his ankle in the engine room I think. He was replaced as lecky by I think Bill Richards.

Hank and I sailed for a considerable time on Alice / Alkes! I lost touch with him after I took redundancy in '83, he was in many ways a private individual despite his noisy exuberance and I could find no reference to him in the New Brighton area.

I note with some sadness the passing reported here of amongst others, Don Troup, Ron Hill, Jock Riddell and Gordon Jessup. Andy Hunter was on the Algol and lost in the fire. Jude Norohna relieved me in Manzanillo on the west coast of Mexico. It took me 8 days to get home and as I sat on the train to Cornwall, I saw news of the fire on the front page and with it the statement that the R/O had been killed.

I was already uneasy with company life ( the corporate body that is not the shipmates ) and when the opportunity to take redundancy was advertised I was knocking at the door the next day.

A few moor names from my silver line days, some remain strong memories and some faded. John Tew, Mike Guy, John Kennar, Ben Wright, Tommy Kirkpatrick, Crackers Mularkey, Bev ****, Norman Tuddenham, Bob Ronald, Norman Peatfield, Davey Mercer, Frank Friend and many more less well remembered. 

Active rowing is now a thing of the past, lower back injuries saw to that. My most recent employment was as Mine Geologist at a major tin mine in Tasmania. That was an interesting time and I am due to go back and visit later this year.

Anno domini chases all of us and whatever the world has for me, I'll always have very fond memories of my Silver Line days, and that includes chats with shanghai sal and verbal sparring with Jim Moxley.

Best wishes to all who sailed with me. Bruce


----------



## ccurtis1

Steve Fielder had indeed moved on, and I was his relief. Cannot remember Alan Younger, was he on the deck side? Bob Nielsen was the 3/E, a Geordie lad with a Swedish passport. Dave Lane was relieved by a lad from the west country who came equipped with a note from personnel saying that he would only be doing two months on boardRegards


----------



## nickwilson89

Gee, all you young kids cluttering the 'Net!! Is there no one out there who sailed with the old Silver Line in the early fifties before Dene Shipping gobbled it up? My last ship was the Silverash built in 1926 and sold from under me in Yokohama in 1955. A N Hurst was master
Nick


----------



## litavan

*Alva Star - 1976*

Bruce - I recall sailing with you on my very first trip to sea back in 1976 on-board the "Alva Star", I still have some old photos taken during those days on-board, long time back. I will have to search them out and post them. The old man was from the Lake District if I recall, very small in height and needed an orange box to see over the dodger, but an excellent teacher for rope work. The other deck cadet with me at the time was a guy called Paul from Reading.

The old man got us all drinking, 'crème-de-menthe' with crushed ice, horribly green concoction but tasty. 

Good to see you on this site.

Vaughan Williams - now residing in a smoky Singapore.


----------



## jacquimh

*Rod Humphries 2nd engineer.*

Just to let you all know Rod passed away 24 June 2015. We scattered his ashes at sea. Jacqui his wife.xx


----------



## jacquimh

*Jacquimh*

Hi Andrea. I've only just found this site. My husband Rod Humphries 4th eng at the time, we sailed with your dad for 6 months on the Silverfjord in 1975. He was a great guy. A great shock when we heard what had happened to him. Rod passed in June 2015. He would have loved this site, sadly he didn't know about it. I sailed with him many times. Good memories most of them.


----------



## Richsmith

Hello all Silverliners, this is my first visit, I was an Engineer at various ranks before leaviing silverline and the sea in late 1976 to work for the MoD in Germany.
Does anyone remember Paul Maloney from Birkenhead, a Mate, or Frank Dobey a lecky (Frank is quite a few years dead), I first sailed on the 'Cove when she was sailing out of Vancouver and the old man was Hurst. 2nd E was Mike Mcminnis, C/E was Albert ???? his last trip. Any memories ( the terrible thompsons, jimmy and the gentle giant)


----------



## ccurtis1

Richsmith, I think you are probably referring to Paul Malone. Paul eventually got a command. Last I heard, he was living in Curacao.


----------



## averheijden

litavan said:


> Is there anybody out there who used to sail on the Silver Line ships in the 70's to 80's??
> 
> Would like to have some information on their ships if possible, pictures *etc..*
> 
> Vaughan Williams...
> 
> (Ex Fleetwood Nautical College)..


Not in the 70's to 80's but in*1932
*

I got this paper(s) from gentleman, called Peter.
His father joined the mv SILVERASH in *1932*
See attachment

Regards
Alfons
http://users.telenet.be/doxford-matters


----------



## nickwilson89

*silverash 1932*

That is an interesting piece of history which goes back beyond my own birth. The Silverash was eventually to sold to the Dutch Royal Interocean Lines on August 27th 1955 at Yokohama. I remember the day well because I was the senior apprentice at the time. RIL ran her on their South Africa- South America- Japan service for one year and then she went to HK to be scrapped just before her 30th birthday. A good and happy ship


----------



## averheijden

nickwilson89 said:


> That is an interesting piece of history which goes back beyond *my own birth*.


From my birth too (1933)

The Conditions of Service were also much different from my period at sea (1952-1991)

Regards
Alfons


----------



## averheijden

averheijden said:


> From my birth too (1933)
> 
> The Conditions of Service were also much different from my period at sea (1952-1991)
> 
> Regards
> Alfons


PART 2/2


----------



## ccurtis1

Reading through those conditions of service it surprises me that shipping companies were able to attract employees, if the conditions were applied to the letter. My dad was at sea during the 20's, 30's and 40's and I had no idea of the conditions imposed upon him.


----------



## jacquimh

*Rod Humphries 2nd eng.*

Rod Humphries joined Silverline in 1973. He went to Buries Markes 1983 and left 1988. He was 2nd eng. on chemi tankers for about 8 years. Mainly the Silver Merlin and Silver Falcon. Prior to that he was on the Bellness, Silvermain, Silvertweed Silver Osprey and others. Passed suddenly and unexpectedly. Known as Big Rod.


----------



## averheijden

ms SILVERASH

(Some Particulars from the Engine Room)


ALFONS


----------



## averheijden

*ms SILVERASH * (really an *Old Timer*)

*MAIN ENGINE*, 4 cylinder DOXFORD "L" Type, Upper and Lower Piston same stroke!

Silverash as *TJISONDARI* (Dutch, "Royal Inter Ocean Lines")

*Camshafts driven *by vertical shaft with beveled gears

*Description*

*Chief Officers Logbook*, first Trip

Regards

ALFONS


----------



## averheijden

L.S.

Once I received this mail from a Wireless-Operator from the SILVERASH 
He wrote:

Hello Alfons,
I have added a picture of Silverwillow, sister ship to Silverash.
I joined Silverash April 1955 in Rio de Janeiro (Her R.O. was sick) when she 
was on charter to Royal Interocean Lines. We were the sub-chartered to U.S. 
Government to take full cargo of sugar to Pusan from Dominican Republic. We 
picked up 17 survivors from U.S. ship Romana (Costa Rican registered) which 
sank off Brazilian coast. The run from Panama to Pusan was about 9,500 
nautical miles and the engine never stopped once. Her average speed was 13.5 
knots, there was never any trouble with the Doxford.
She was refitted after the war and was very comfortable and a "happy" ship. 
When we had discharged the sugar in Pusan we sailed to Yokohama when she was 
sold to Royal Interocean and her named changed to Tjsondari.
The colour picture of Silverash was hand painted by the chinese clerk who 
worked for the Royal Interocean "super-cargo" we had on board, he was a 
chief officer in RIL.
Best wishes. John P (TABNAB)


----------



## Richsmith

Motorman said:


> Hello
> I was with Silver Line 72 - 75 as Jun Eng on Silvercove & Silvermain then 4/E on Silvershore, does anyone have any photos of the Cove or remember sailing with me. Good company and good crowd of blokes
> Motorman (Niall Carr)


Hi Niall we sailed together on the Silvercove, I was your 4th Engineer when you were my junior, can you remember when we went ashore in San Fransisco? ;-D


----------



## Richsmith

*Paul Malone*



ccurtis1 said:


> Richsmith, I think you are probably referring to Paul Malone. Paul eventually got a command. Last I heard, he was living in Curacao.


Yes that seems that it would be him, anyone got anymore information about him?


----------



## averheijden

ms SILVERPALM (Old Do***ents)
Concerning Collision

Regards
 *ALFONS*


----------



## Seabeast

ccurtis1 said:


> Come on you old Silver Liners. There are lots of people whom we sailed with who are cworth a comment. Cap Ronnie Safe (the only Master serving with the MN who had a certificate to say that he was sane!!!!, his words) C/E Albert Trotter, Cap Don Troop (was he ever sober?) Albert RN the Chief Steward, Tommy Wilson, another chief steward, Billy Graham, no not that Billy Graham, this one an engineer. lets get this up and running


Sailed with Tommy Wilson in the Silverfjord 1979 Dirty Harry was chief engineer


----------



## Seabeast

Bruce Grant said:


> Yes indeed it is the same person. I remember the moment of the switchboard fire - the general alarm went off and Wayne Scott's voice said fire in the engine control room, fire in the engine control room and I'm not joking! I think it was then that the lights went out and the fire doors shut and all was silent. I was on the bridge at that instant and after some 15 minutes of pacing up and down, Alf Robinson ( c/e ) came up and wised up Jock. Jock paused for a moment and then said to no one in particular and everyone in general, "What would a prudent Master do in these cir***stances?"
> 
> I remember Mike Lazonby, Alan Younger, Alf Robinson, was Stevie Fielder with us or had he moved over to stand by the Almak? Bob Neilson was one name I couldn't recall, Davey Lane had a fall and broke his ankle in the engine room I think. He was replaced as lecky by I think Bill Richards.
> 
> Hank and I sailed for a considerable time on Alice / Alkes! I lost touch with him after I took redundancy in '83, he was in many ways a private individual despite his noisy exuberance and I could find no reference to him in the New Brighton area.
> 
> I note with some sadness the passing reported here of amongst others, Don Troup, Ron Hill, Jock Riddell and Gordon Jessup. Andy Hunter was on the Algol and lost in the fire. Jude Norohna relieved me in Manzanillo on the west coast of Mexico. It took me 8 days to get home and as I sat on the train to Cornwall, I saw news of the fire on the front page and with it the statement that the R/O had been killed.
> 
> I was already uneasy with company life ( the corporate body that is not the shipmates ) and when the opportunity to take redundancy was advertised I was knocking at the door the next day.
> 
> A few moor names from my silver line days, some remain strong memories and some faded. John Tew, Mike Guy, John Kennar, Ben Wright, Tommy Kirkpatrick, Crackers Mularkey, Bev ****, Norman Tuddenham, Bob Ronald, Norman Peatfield, Davey Mercer, Frank Friend and many more less well remembered.
> 
> Active rowing is now a thing of the past, lower back injuries saw to that. My most recent employment was as Mine Geologist at a major tin mine in Tasmania. That was an interesting time and I am due to go back and visit later this year.
> 
> Anno domini chases all of us and whatever the world has for me, I'll always have very fond memories of my Silver Line days, and that includes chats with shanghai sal and verbal sparring with Jim Moxley.
> 
> Best wishes to all who sailed with me. Bruce


A few blasts from the past there Bruce. John Tew who hated engineers including his own brother, sailed with him in the Erskine Bridge as I did with Mike Guy a real gent. Norman Tudenham also in the Erskine Bridge he was fifth engineer then. Bob Ronalds also in the Erskine Bridge. Yorkie Thompson 10 feathers also in The Erskine Bridge. Many many more spring to mind in that vessel I did several voyages in her and was made up from 4th to 3rd in that time. Happy memories. Best Regds Brian Cato


----------



## Seabeast

I sailed with Johnny Mac on 'Tower Bridge' and ' Aldersgate' in 1966-67. A great entertainer although a bit difficult to understand after a bottle was opened ! His speech speeded up with each glass and sounded like a Glaswegian machine gun........He and Capt Elfed Lewis were great drinking partners on the long trans-Pacific voyages although not certain they understood each other after the gin and scotch were in flow..... Johnny was much quieter on the 'Aldergate' where Chivers was Master and we were on the Murmansk/Bidston run. Last saw Johnny when he paid off the 'Tower Bridge' in Long Beach early 1967.....[/QUOTE]

Sailed with Johny Mac in the Silvercove 1977 a real character. We were Chinese crew and his staff worshipped the ground he walked on. Always good for an aperitif was John although to many made him a bit unintelligible. If he heard movement in the bar from his cabin which was at the bottom of the companionway he would be straight up to investigate. I found him great to get on with which was more than I can say for some chief stewards in my career. Brgds Brian Cato


----------



## Seabeast

dennisrobinson53 said:


> I think that you are correct, that the Tower Bridge was built at Laing's yard.
> John Guy and Mike Guy, as far as I know were not related, but definitely different people.


Sailed with Ted Greenaway in the Silvercove. Indeed a real gentleman. Always wore slippers or soft shoes as a result of injury when adrift in a lifeboat. Used to enjoy his classical music if I remember correctly. He also used to do a bit of conducting as well. Always got a beer off him when I took the log books up at noon. Brgds Brian Cato


----------



## Seabeast

Bill Neal said:


> First trip slvermain in 77/78 did 7 months tramping everywhere, then Erskine bridge, Alvega, then mainly stuck on the chemi tankers Silver Merlin and Silver Falcon for years, got phenol poison on Merlin from a discarded rope that a port sampler discarded after dipping the tanks in Antwerp and lost my bottle it was my last trip with s line went of in an ambulance. Ran out of money after 4 months and took middle trade jobs on anything going.
> Capt Ronnie safe,aka (loopy loo) blimey remember those trips well with him. Its all a bit of a blur gernerally. Last I heard in about 1990 he was driving a taxi in Falmouth .
> Crazy times and glad I got out in 85 age 24 after joining at 16. still had time to put in 20 years as a firefighter in devon.
> some might remember me paddling a bath across the channel in 81 then in 83 I went from st Catherines dock london to russia in a motorised sponsered twyfords bath with mercury outboards via 10 countries through Liel canal, ahh thats what Chemi tankers will do to you!!!


Hello Billy. I seem to remember you from the Erskine Bridge I would have been third or fourth engineer then Brgds Brian Cato


----------



## Seabeast

ccurtis1 said:


> Hello once again Peter,
> I regularly have a pint or two with Les Robertson, and keep in touch with Jim Mahon (Sparks), Tony Attwood (Mate/Master), Chris James (Mate/Master), Ricky Webb (Lecky) and Dave Whitter. All of these lads sailed at some time on the vessels you mentioned. I sailed with Paul Malone on the Almak when she was stationed in West Africa. The captains were Jim Staines and Ron Hill, both great blokes to sail with. I did my penance on the Clyde, where Ronnie Safe was the Old Man, just before she was handed over to Greek owners in Karachi.


If you still have contact with Jimmy Mahon I would love to hear from him again we were good shipmates in the Erskine Bridge but we lost contact. Would love to know how he is doing. Tell him Brian Cato is asking after him [email protected]


----------



## Seabeast

oldseamerchant said:


> Remember a Johnny Walker who was Master in Silver Line with occasional forays/loan to John I. Jacobs.


Sailed with Captain Johnny Walker on the Erskine Bridge on his last voyage which was a Christmas trip. A sign of respect for the man when he left the vessel we all lined the top of he gangway to wish him all the best as he left. A real gentleman of the first order.
Brgds Brian Cato


----------



## Seabeast

Andy Biegala said:


> Hi Ianmcw
> 
> I am delighted to see your posts about your father always known to me as Johnny Mac Walter. Here are a few stories for you.
> 
> I was lucky enough to be recruited as a deck cadet by Silver Line in 1977 and my first trip was to join Silvercove at Chittagong.
> 
> The flight was with Bangladesh Biman Airways and the company gave me the names of several people I was joining with including your father and the second officer Martin O'Sullivan and his wife Collete.
> 
> Well I never met up with them at Heathrow. This being September 1977 and in the 70's there was some sort of strike on and the airport had a certain amount of chaos about it. They bussed us out to the 707 and I was totally on my own but strangely unconcerned.
> 
> The flight stopped at Dubai for refuelling and the passengers were discharged into the terminal to wait for the onward leg. I walked around the waiting area and was then approached by your dad. I was of course totally unable to understand his Scottish mutterings except the phrase “come and join us” which I did and realised I had met my very first Silver Line shipmate.
> 
> We got to Dacca and then hung out together in the terminal, made the transfer to Chittagong and I saw my first site of the Silvercove, a black and rusty slab in the middle of a brown and churning river. Not quite the pristine photos and models I had seen at 43 Fetter Lane.
> 
> Johnny Mac was relieving Wilf Bunyan who was a very large Welshman and a lovely lovely man I was to encounter again on the Bandama next time round.
> 
> Your dad was great. He really looked after me as a first trip cadet and was present at most of the great moments of that trip such as the great whiskey drinking competition between Bob Graham (4/E) and the marvellous Tony Green (C/O). (I was the judge of this competition as it was considered I was not yet corrupted so I adopted the football style yellow and red cards protocol. Bob Graham got a yellow but I declared the contest a draw as both passed out at exactly the same time over empty bottles, but all that is another story).
> 
> The Purser's cabin was at the foot of the companionway that led up to the officers bar.
> 
> On one occasion I passed the cabin and found a squashed cigarette in a small pool of blood. It turned out later on that Johnny Mac had fallen down the stairs and squashed his face into the deck outside his door. He later said he said he had been Karate chopped by the ghost of Mattie Jack (a legendary silver liner who had died on the Cove the previous year) and he stuck to this story for the remainder of the voyage.
> 
> When it came time to pay off we both left together with Martin and others on an Air Madagascar flight from Djibouti to Paris CDG. The In-Flight service was such as to allow the high level of inebriation common on the Silvercove to be maintained. As we were coming in to land at CDG the plane hit a bit of turbulence to which your dad was reputed to have said “that was a soft landing” though at that time we were still well up in the air.
> 
> The last time I saw Johnny Mac was when we said goodbye to each other at Heathrow, I at the start of my career and Johnny at the end of his as I believe that was his last trip.
> 
> I have nothing but the warmest memories of him. In my time with Silver Line he is one of the top ten characters and a man who helped me transition from an idiot home counties boy to the idiot man I am today.
> 
> I have on my desk as I type this an extraordinarily big glass of Oak Aged Special Reserve and I now lift it to the everlasting memory of Johnny Mac (and another swig for all you other silver-liners).
> 
> In thinking back to those times I have laughed out loud at the memories of fantastic people and silently cried at a life that was yesterday and a hundred years ago and now is gone forever.
> 
> Please post again and tell us what your dad did after he left Silvercove in February 1978. Good luck with the novel and please do not hesitate to contact me at [email protected].


I joined the Cove in June 77 so was probably on the cove when you joined as Johnny Mac was chief steward for part of the trip. I distinctly remember Martin and Colette. Happy memories of the Silvercove. I paid off her in Sri Lanka if I remember rightly. I joined her as Junior engineer and was promoted to fourth during the trip.
Brgds Brian Cato


----------



## ccurtis1

Seabeast said:


> If you still have contact with Jimmy Mahon I would love to hear from him again we were good shipmates in the Erskine Bridge but we lost contact. Would love to know how he is doing. Tell him Brian Cato is asking after him [email protected]


I regularly keep in touch with Jim Mahon on a weekly basis via emails. He retired from the sea some time back after doing his penance on the "Slough" off the Libyan coast. He runs a business now with Breda his good lady in Newtownmountkennedy in his native Ireland.
If you wish, I can send his email address through the private members file. regards


----------



## Seabeast

Seabeast said:


> A few blasts from the past there Bruce. John Tew who hated engineers including his own brother, sailed with him in the Erskine Bridge as I did with Mike Guy a real gent. Norman Tudenham also in the Erskine Bridge he was fifth engineer then. Bob Ronalds also in the Erskine Bridge. Yorkie Thompson 10 feathers also in The Erskine Bridge. Many many more spring to mind in that vessel I did several voyages in her and was made up from 4th to 3rd in that time. Happy memories. Best Regds Brian Cato


Sorry abut the mistake calling Norman Tuddenham a fifth engineer. (he would love that) I was referring to Norman Forrest who was fifth Engineer on the Erskine Bridge


----------



## tiachapman

Bettys Bar I Remember It Well Went To Many A Evening Service There. Oh The Things I Learned.


----------



## lochie

Gerry Williams passed away recently,he joined Silver Line in 1967 as chief cook on the silversand.He was chief steward for about 10 years and was on the silvermerlin as cook steward for about 4 years.He left silverline in 1982.Condolences to all the family.RIP


----------



## kimberleyc78

*Silverbeck - 1960s*

Hi, my Dad used to be an engineer (2nd I think) on the Silverbeck during the early 1960s. He was called Norman Potts, from Sunderland.

Would love to be able to find a picture of the vessel and to find any old shipmates of his if I could.


----------



## ianerw

There is a photo of her on photoship.co.uk. It's on the lower half of page 13 under "S" on the browse section


----------



## averheijden

Particulars, ms Silverbeck


----------



## averheijden

Particulars, ms Silverbeck (2)


----------



## ART36BUR

Silverline Ltd London. Hi any shipmates from 1956-1962 .Ex Engineer from junior to 4th,3rd 2nd ,first ship Silverpoint maiden voyage,last ship Aldersgate,


----------



## ART36BUR

*Silverline shipmates*



ART36BUR said:


> Silverline Ltd London. Hi any shipmates from 1956-1962 .Ex Engineer from junior to 4th,3rd 2nd ,first ship Silverpoint maiden voyage,last ship Aldersgate,


C/E Boyd,Davison,Dewar,Williamson,Fieldman,Shiels,Armstrong..........Capt Thew,Moorcroft,Harfoot,Hirst,!!emas


----------



## ccurtis1

Len Dewar was the Chief Engineer on my first trip to sea on the Silversand in February 1964.


----------



## maron 1

Hi Vaughan. Sailed on the 'Silverdon' in the mid seventies.Ore carrier at the time. Great ship, with a great crew. Ron Thomas. A/B


----------



## Laurie Ridyard

I recall a Silver Line ship drifting around the Bight of Benin in November/December, 1975; loaded with cement in the Great Nigerian Cement Scam. Can't remember the name, though.

Anybody remem ber that ? 

I was 2nd Mate on Liberian Reg. MV "Newport ".Biggest load of piss artistes I've ever sailed with.....

Laurie Ridyard.


----------



## ART36BUR

*My first ship and maiden voyage of Silverpoint,as Jnr Eng 1956.*

We left Avonmouth with I think was the record number of cars ,Metropolitan Nash/MGs,for Los Angeles,on the way I saw a barrel with a steam pipe in boiling the overalls in the engine room,I put 6 pair of socks in leaving me with 1 pair ,when I put a stick in to get them out,it was just like jelly ,I then realised they were nylon ,It was a case of basin wash every shift till I got ashore for new ones


----------



## chris thompson195

Looking in today's Chronicle Rollo Wakeham's death is listed. He was the chief when I was 3/E on the Don, nice bloke who sorted some gear out so we could build a "cracking" bar on the ship. Must be one of the few who departed the North East for Manchester.


----------



## chris thompson195

Several posts have asked for photos of old ships on the site, some have been directed to www.photoship.... for reasons known only to themselves some folks have taken exception to photos of ships being posted on the internet(is this the new porn?) and the guy who ran the site has closed it down, such a shame cause there was some great pics bringing great memories back.


----------



## TommyRob

The net is a great source for all manner of interesting things, but give a misery a modem and keyboard and he just sees it as a way to inflict his brand of hatred on thousands of anonymous strangers rather than his own acquaintances. The original concept of interchange without barriers has long become the tool of governments and big business.


----------



## KEITHMAR

I·VE just read Your profile and I see That you live in Whistable, a little off thread , but did ever come across David Carnegie,? ex Dredge master , We became special mates when We worked together for The National Oil Company in Abu Dhabi, Davids wife "MOSES" used to work in the old Nat west Bank, He was as mad as a cut snake , His hobby was jumping out of air craft. and He apparently was very , very , good at it!PLEASE DO NOT go to a lot of bother as this request is a bit "CHEEKY" considering that We do know each other!If You do know him, ask Him to send Me an email keith marzetti @yahoo. co.ukI am most obliged. KEITHMAR:


----------



## TommyRob

Hi Keith, I used to know 2 Carnegies but not well - Dave rings a bell from darts matches. If he is the one I'm thinking of, he is sunning his tootsies in Spain.


----------



## KEITHMAR

Well Thank You TommyRob,The david i·m looking for had two smashing kids , a boy and a girl, well into their forties now, His Father and Mother , I believe were well known local "personalities " ,although Their professions escape Me !Darts seem s a bit "tame " for Him although I do remember He threw a few" arrers "in ADH!.Sunning Himself in Spain , sounds right up His street. He would be late 70s now ? Anyway TommyRob , Thanks for Your response , much appreciated.Regards Keith Mar.


----------



## Alron

seejay said:


> Only just found this website and I haven't laughed so much in ages - reading some of the names that brought back so many memories.
> My first ship was the Fjord - I joined as 4th mate! (from RN) but soon got my 3/O's job as the in***bent (Mark "Lady" Hamilton) didn't quite live up to expectations.
> Big John Tew (Cardiff) was the master, Dave Weaver was C/O, can't remember the
> 2/O's name but he was a Bristol Channel pilot doing some sea-time. Soon afterwards we had two cadets - Eric Deakins (Grimsby) - who now lives in NZ I believe and Jon' Marten-Hale who is now an airline pilot and lives Luton way.
> Angus Mather (Gloucester shed) joined as Eng cadet and the 3 stewards (stoogies) Gordon(Capt's), Barry (Saloon with his bow tie) and "Squeaky" John (Duty mess) kept us amused!
> The C/Eng was a silver haired gent from Liverpool way, and the 2/E I think at that time was the unforgettable Dougie Brown, with his football eyes and who used to go purple when he coughed over his cigarettes! Lecky was Willy Watson (Sleepy) ... Charlie Leong joined later as 3/E and the tall young bearded 4/E had his wife aboard. The Chief Stwd was Andy? - Irishman, always had a joke and a laugh.( I believe he died in a fire aboard one of the "V" ships?) GP white crew - later replaced by Filipinos, and I can remember some other faces but can't put names to them.
> Later I also sailed on the Tweed (Mel Crawford) the Don (Capt Smith - who died on board - tragic), Eagle, Spey Bridge, Erskine Bridge and Arapaho, variously as 3/O and 2/O.
> Enough form me for now - but many other memories - good and bad.. hope some of the names trigger your memories?
> Chris Jones
> (Welsh Wizard No 2 according to Dougie Brown.....No1 was Ray somebody a mad 4/Eng?)


I was on the Fjord in 1975 as first trip 2nd Electrician under Willie watson , know most of the names especially Dougie Brown who I also sailed with on the Tweed later. Loved that man despite him being a Geordie and me a Mackem!


----------



## Alron

whitterd said:


> Hello Andrea,
> I sailed with your dad on my very first trip to sea January 1975 - MV Silverfjord. I remember Andy as really nice guy; he was great with me, a young first tripper very home sick and very naive. I was very upset on hearing of the Algol fire and particularly your father’s fate. I know a number of the people that were present on the ship and I am sure they will get in touch in due course. I will pass on your request.
> Kind Regards David Whitter


Hi Dave, Jan 75 was my first trip at sea also on the Fjord, I was 2nd Lecky under Willie watson.


----------



## Alron

Andrea Henderson said:


> Hi Degsy,
> Thanks so much for your comments. Your memory serves you well - we moved from Carrickfergus to North Wales in 1974 (just on the Cheshire border -I was 10years old at the time). I remember my dad being on the Silverfjord - he had great times!
> Kind regards,
> Andrea


Hi Andrea, Fjord 75 was also my first trip at sea, your dad was amazing, nothing too much trouble and I thought of him as a surrogate dad for that first ever trip.


----------



## Alron

Edward (Ted) Farley said:


> Hello,
> I sailed with Silver line on the Chelsea Bridge, Silver Tweed & Silver Eagle plus the Alva Star (Tanker). Joined in 1971 and left about 1974/5. I also worked with Hank (Chief Steward) and williamh.


Hi Ted, I was 2nd Lecky on the Alva Star when you were on it with your wife who did great haircuts! Semm to remember that you were one of three qualified C/E on board? Captain was hilarious!
Alan


----------



## Brian.Roberts

Hello
Joined Silver line in 1971 and my first trip as cadet was on the Silvershore with Martin O'Sullovan who was another first tripper and Johnny Walker was the 'oldman'. Also on Osprey, Merlin, Falcon, Silversea, Silverdon, Eagle, Main, Alva Sea, Clyde then went to Sealion when they first started on the Ice Lark in 1977. Stayed with them when they went over to TNT Sealion and then shifted to the supply boat fleet in 1986 till 1991.
If there is anybody around who knows me, or was around at that time then hope you get in touch.

Brian Roberts


----------



## Shipbuilder

Hi Brian,
Did we sail together on _Silverdon_ when you were 3rd mate? I was R/0. If so, next saw you several years later when you were a passenger on _St. Helena_ during the latter part of the Falklands.
Bob Wilson


----------



## Brian.Roberts

Hi Bob

Yes was me and was with my wife. From what I remember it was a good trip.
The 10 days on the St Helena was quite memorable too.
I did chat with you a number of years ago and glad to see your still on here and still building ship?
Brian


----------



## Rathbane

*Silver Line*

I sailed on Alva Bay and Altanin around 1977/1978 as a Sparks.
It is a long time ago! I still remember a few people.


----------



## Ian Lawson

Brian.Roberts said:


> Hello
> Joined Silver line in 1971 and Johnny Walker was the 'oldman'.
> Brian Roberts


I was Mate with Johnny Walker. One of life's gentlemen.A pleasure to have sailed with.


----------



## jim.child

just spent a long time reading all of the postings and enjoyed all of the memories of the past and present members. from an old chemical tanker man, nice to have connected with some old shipmates.


----------



## Kaituo

Haven't checked this site for a long while.....Does anyone know if Harry Whitelaw is still around and terrorizing North Shields ??
Harry and I sailed together on the ore carriers and 'Tower Bridge' in the '60s . I lost touch with him a few years ago.....


----------



## chris thompson195

Kaituo said:


> Haven't checked this site for a long while.....Does anyone know if Harry Whitelaw is still around and terrorizing North Shields ??
> Harry and I sailed together on the ore carriers and 'Tower Bridge' in the '60s . I lost touch with him a few years ago.....


Harry has posted on here a few times, though not for some time, I get the chrony and I think it must be an age thing, but I check the deaths column, got to say I haven't seen either my name or Harrys included(yet). I did see his 80th birthday announced a few years ago now and posted on here at the time. Did see Rollo Wakeham's death earlier this year and Bob Ronald's some time ago. The last I heard Harry was still in North Shields somewhere near the Nautilus pub, though that was some years back, I worked with a bloke whose ex father in law was Harry's drinking buddy when he was at home, his mother in law dreaded Harry's return! 
Was on the Fjord when Harry was the old man running between Japan and the States, Nagoya and the Negeisha bar(with all the silver line flags and stuff) then back to the gulf, smashing ship and a great trip, you can still find some lovely pics of the Fjord on the web, there are even some drawings from the build of the ship in Martin Barrowclough's book. 
Hope you can get back in touch. 
Cheers, Chris.


----------



## Kaituo

chris thompson195 said:


> Harry has posted on here a few times, though not for some time, I get the chrony and I think it must be an age thing, but I check the deaths column, got to say I haven't seen either my name or Harrys included(yet). I did see his 80th birthday announced a few years ago now and posted on here at the time. Did see Rollo Wakeham's death earlier this year and Bob Ronald's some time ago. The last I heard Harry was still in North Shields somewhere near the Nautilus pub, though that was some years back, I worked with a bloke whose ex father in law was Harry's drinking buddy when he was at home, his mother in law dreaded Harry's return!
> Was on the Fjord when Harry was the old man running between Japan and the States, Nagoya and the Negeisha bar(with all the silver line flags and stuff) then back to the gulf, smashing ship and a great trip, you can still find some lovely pics of the Fjord on the web, there are even some drawings from the build of the ship in Martin Barrowclough's book.
> Hope you can get back in touch.
> Cheers, Chris.


Thanks for the update Chris... I tend to forget the 'age thing' while reminiscing about Life and Times ! I hope Harry is still with us and sorry to hear of Rollo and Bob Ronald's demise. I sailed with them both and managed to survive the smoke screens laid down during lunchtime sessions on the Old Mans room.......which seemed to be a daily occurrence after the Noon Figures were received....The other Masters I sailed with, Chivers, Howey, Elfed Lewis and Safe have presumably reached their century or 'Crossed the Bar' by now. My last ship was the 'Silverweir' and was on her til she was sold to Greeks and renamed 'Agios Antonios'. A great ship; world-wide tramping, no aircon but months on the Indian Coast. Who could ask for more !


----------



## Kaituo

Kaituo said:


> Thanks for the update Chris... I tend to forget the 'age thing' while reminiscing about Life and Times ! I hope Harry is still with us and sorry to hear of Rollo and Bob Ronald's demise. I sailed with them both and managed to survive the smoke screens laid down during lunchtime sessions on the Old Mans room.......which seemed to be a daily occurrence after the Noon Figures were received....The other Masters I sailed with, Chivers, Howey, Elfed Lewis and Safe have presumably reached their century or 'Crossed the Bar' by now. My last ship was the 'Silverweir' and was on her til she was sold to Greeks and renamed 'Agios Antonios'. A great ship; world-wide tramping, no aircon but months on the Indian Coast. Who could ask for more !


Photo of the 'Weir' during a years tramping in the Indian Ocean 1969.
Loading sugar in bulk from bags at Port Louis, Mauritius. I was Mate, Harry Whitelaw Master, Len Dewar C/E and Johnny MacWalter C/Stwd.


----------



## jmcg

Kaituo said:


> Thanks for the update Chris... I tend to forget the 'age thing' while reminiscing about Life and Times ! I hope Harry is still with us and sorry to hear of Rollo and Bob Ronald's demise. I sailed with them both and managed to survive the smoke screens laid down during lunchtime sessions on the Old Mans room.......which seemed to be a daily occurrence after the Noon Figures were received....The other Masters I sailed with, Chivers, Howey, Elfed Lewis and Safe have presumably reached their century or 'Crossed the Bar' by now. My last ship was the 'Silverweir' and was on her til she was sold to Greeks and renamed 'Agios Antonios'. A great ship; world-wide tramping, no aircon but months on the Indian Coast. Who could ask for more !


Yes Ronnie Safe is no longer with us. The best Old Man I ever sailed with. Died almost pennyless and living with his mother.

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## Andy Biegala

Seabeast said:


> I sailed with Johnny Mac on 'Tower Bridge' and ' Aldersgate' in 1966-67. A great entertainer although a bit difficult to understand after a bottle was opened ! His speech speeded up with each glass and sounded like a Glaswegian machine gun........He and Capt Elfed Lewis were great drinking partners on the long trans-Pacific voyages although not certain they understood each other after the gin and scotch were in flow..... Johnny was much quieter on the 'Aldergate' where Chivers was Master and we were on the Murmansk/Bidston run. Last saw Johnny when he paid off the 'Tower Bridge' in Long Beach early 1967.....


Sailed with Johny Mac in the Silvercove 1977 a real character. We were Chinese crew and his staff worshipped the ground he walked on. Always good for an aperitif was John although to many made him a bit unintelligible. If he heard movement in the bar from his cabin which was at the bottom of the companionway he would be straight up to investigate. I found him great to get on with which was more than I can say for some chief stewards in my career. Brgds Brian Cato[/QUOTE]

Hello Brian

You probably won't remember me but I was with you on the Silvercove as a first trip cadet in 1977-78. I joined in Chittagong and we went to Singapore, South Australia, Sri Lanka and West Australia. As a first trip cadet that was a fantastic voyage with a very memorable group of shipmates of which you were one.

I remember Johhnie Mac very well and was a great guy. I remember very well being ashore in Thevenard (South Australia) with you in a bar as you disparaged the local fishermen and they just took it! I quote ".....tuna fisherman.....you're just playing at the game you..."

You were a great shipmate and I thank you for your firm but kind friendship on that first and best trip I had.


----------



## Andy Biegala

litavan said:


> Bruce - I recall sailing with you on my very first trip to sea back in 1976 on-board the "Alva Star", I still have some old photos taken during those days on-board, long time back. I will have to search them out and post them. The old man was from the Lake District if I recall, very small in height and needed an orange box to see over the dodger, but an excellent teacher for rope work. The other deck cadet with me at the time was a guy called Paul from Reading.
> 
> The old man got us all drinking, 'crème-de-menthe' with crushed ice, horribly green concoction but tasty.
> 
> Good to see you on this site.
> 
> 
> Vaughan Williams - now residing in a smoky Singapore.


Hello

The deck cadet you refer to was probably Paul O'Conor. He went to Silvercove after that and I was first trip there. Last time I saw him I relieved him as 3/O on Silvermerlin.


----------



## Andy Biegala

lochie said:


> The two "girls" who you refer to would be Barry and Gordon,both cracking stewards.Sadly Gordon passed away a couple of years ago at the grand old age of 88.


Hello

I remember Gordon from the Silvermerlin in Winter of 1980. I joined as 3/O.

Our first meeting was when we got underway out of Sweden and he woke me up with a cup of tea. He came into my cabin in typical Dick Emery gay mode full of innuendo of which he was a true master and said "hi Andy..I'm Gordon, they tell me you like it without any sugar!!" I did my best to tuck myself in and take the tea at the same time, just another of the many challenges Silver Line was likely to throw at you.

We became very friendly because although I was not gay I did not mind that he was and I found his humour side-splitting. He typically wore a "sailor suit" comprising a sweatshirt type garment with a sailing boat image embroidered on it and a matching baseball cap type of hat also with the sailing boat.

He also wore a lovely ladies perfume and you could frequently tell whereabouts in the ship he had been because the scent lingered in the air.

He would bring me an afternoon cup of tea to the bridge and referred to the cook as a "she" such as; "...when she dies...how will she know?"

In his cabin there were quite a few pictures of other silver liners who he fancied. I remember feeling releived I was not on his wall whilst at the same time feeling snubbed!

I am very sad to hear of his death but gratified that he lived a good age. A great shipmate and a great human.


----------



## litavan

Hi Silverliner's - its that time of year again, and I would like to wish all, a *Very Merry Xmas* and a *Very Happy New Year*. Keep this thread going, it certainly brings back excellent memories for me in my time with SilverLine, 1975 to 1984 as I recall. If any of you pass through Singapore, drop me a line, it would be good to take you for a beer or two and reminiscence the old times.

Vaughan Williams (Litavan).


----------



## Andy Biegala

litavan said:


> Hi Silverliner's - its that time of year again, and I would like to wish all, a *Very Merry Xmas* and a *Very Happy New Year*. Keep this thread going, it certainly brings back excellent memories for me in my time with SilverLine, 1975 to 1984 as I recall. If any of you pass through Singapore, drop me a line, it would be good to take you for a beer or two and reminiscence the old times.
> 
> Vaughan Williams (Litavan).


Likewise to you Vaughn. I have seen your name on various crew lists in the past as well as on this site. Silver Line was some of my best and proudest days (though I was a crap officer!), and I will certainly contribute to keeping this thread going.


----------



## borderreiver

litavan said:


> Hi Silverliner's - its that time of year again, and I would like to wish all, a *Very Merry Xmas* and a *Very Happy New Year*. Keep this thread going, it certainly brings back excellent memories for me in my time with SilverLine, 1975 to 1984 as I recall. If any of you pass through Singapore, drop me a line, it would be good to take you for a beer or two and reminiscence the old times.
> 
> Vaughan Williams (Litavan).


The same to all other ex silver line men.


----------



## Shipbuilder

I sailed in these three, 1977 to 1979 - These are my own drawings, completed recently. - Bob


----------



## jmcg

Superb drawings SB- thanks for sharing with us.

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## GaryJenkins

*Navigating Officer Cadet - Gary Jenkins*

Hello Andy, I paid off the MV SilverCove in Chittagong after my first voyage.


----------



## GaryJenkins

Hi, I sailed on this vessel (MV Silver Avon) during the name change and painted the S on the funnel and the name Bandama on the bow.

Gary Jenkins.


----------



## harrywhitelaw

*Harry Whitelaw*



Kaituo said:


> Haven't checked this site for a long while.....Does anyone know if Harry Whitelaw is still around and terrorizing North Shields ??
> Harry and I sailed together on the ore carriers and 'Tower Bridge' in the '60s . I lost touch with him a few years ago.....


Its been a while since Harry Whitelaw, my Dad, used this site. I'm posting this on behalf of the family (I'm Lorne, his son, my sister Lois and the rest of our family). He had been in poor health for a while and was admitted to hospital on 16/1/18 where he passed away yesterday afternoon (26/2/18). For what its worth, he still used to get down to the Nautilus pub until September of last year, and was also allowed a daily "tot" even while in hospital causing one or two other patients to be a bit envious!! More importantly he still used to reminisce about his long career at sea, mentioning shipmates, ships, incidents etc. He'll be missed, as he was a character. I'm not to sure how this site works with regard to private messages, but I will try to check it every couple of days, and details of his funeral will be in the Evening Chronicle eventually.


----------



## Ian Lawson

My condolences. May he RIP. Sailed with your father in the late 60s.


----------



## borderreiver

Sorry to hear your news, sailed with him


----------



## GaryJenkins

Hello Vince, 

I do recall Captain Kirkpatrick. Not particularly fondly though. I joined a silverline chemical tanker with him. We were waiting a day for the ship to arrive. I was a deck cadet on my second trip and he managed to drink 37 Irish coffees. I knew little about alcoholism then.

For the next couple of months, he made my life a living hell.

Once, after seeing the pilot off on a stormy night off southern Ireland, he turned off the deck lights with me still on deck, and turned through the sea, I was really quite lucky not to have gone overboard.

On another occasion, whilst helming, with him on the bridge, he refused to accept we were heading for a large, highly visible dolphin, which we struck causing extensive damage to the bow.

He was unsafe, and not a fit captain. I have no idea how he got away with it.

Of all the shipmates I had, he stands out as the very worst.


----------



## WilliamH

I'm sorry to hear about your Dad, he was certainly a character, I stood by the Chelsea Bridge in Aioi, Japan with him, he was the captain.


----------



## Jeff Hammond

Hi All Silverliners,
I joined Silver line in March 78, flew to Singapore 11/3/78 to join "Silvercove" in dry dock.
2 weeks there then down to Sydney, spent a month in Woolamaloo as dockers went on strike. Eventually loaded grain for Basra - Iraq, slow steaming 36 days at sea. Then in ballast to Maputo to load coal for Willmington North Carolina, where I paid off 4/8/78 after 5 months, definitely saw plenty of water on that trip.
Joined "Arapaho" off Cape Town 9/1/79 she was carrying a heated cargo of Indonesian crude oil to New York. Capt was Jim Staines from my home town (Hull). Paid off in Corpus Christie 20/5/79.
Joined "Spey Bridge" 13/8/79 in Redcar during discharge of iron ore, went to Sullom Voe- Shetlands to load crude oil for Germany, then light ship to med, no cargo as to many ships waiting so re routed to Bonny-Nigeria for crude oil for Corpus Christie. Paid of on Christmas eve as Philipino bosun hung himself and coastguard wouldn't let us dock.
Alas the poor old Spey Bridge (Karadeniz S, Turkish owned) is resting on the sea bottom 4200 meters down, in position 35-57N 11-40W, after breaking in two on 1/4/92 whilst carrying a cargo of iron ore from Sept Iles Canada to the med.
I did two trips on Silvermain, 1/11/80-19/5/81 joined in Valparaiso paid off in Lagos & 15/9/81-13/2/82 Joined Long Beach paid off Colombo,carrying cars & trucks from Japan with grain back to Japan from States. Happy times but redundant from March 82, Jeff


----------



## Malcolm Metcalf

Sorry to hear about Harry, a good and genuine ship mate. We sailed together a couple of times, the last time was on the Aldersgate March 1968. We did exchange messages on this site a couple of times. All the old tales come flooding back, a real character


----------



## ian keyl

you guys in Silver line certainly have plenty of posts , i was at Saudi Shields college in 1964/5 and I stayed in Digs at Sydneham Terrace with aload of lads who were doing their engineering apprentices on the Tyne or mates who were up for their tickets .
There were two lads from Silver Line who were up for their masters at the same time and were good pals at the digs but cannot remember their names, maybe one of them will see this and remember . its a long shot but anything is worth a heaving line. rgds Ian.


----------



## Malcolm Metcalf

ian keyl said:


> you guys in Silver line certainly have plenty of posts , i was at Saudi Shields college in 1964/5 and I stayed in Digs at Sydneham Terrace with aload of lads who were doing their engineering apprentices on the Tyne or mates who were up for their tickets .
> There were two lads from Silver Line who were up for their masters at the same time and were good pals at the digs but cannot remember their names, maybe one of them will see this and remember . its a long shot but anything is worth a heaving line. rgds Ian.


South Shields Marine & Tech was too good, the whole town seemed to be partying. Who can forget the Beach Club or the Merchant Navy Hotel. Fortunately i was single while I was attending for my tickets and always managed to string it out, For second mates I passed every thing but signals and strung that out for months. Great time I recall when i was taking Mates my landlady told me either the exam is simple or your a genius because you never study. If we weren't at the Beach Club we'd be at Weatherall's in Wonderland. The two receptionist at the Hotel used to go clubbing with us carried sandwiches in their purses...I think they were called Joyce nd Joan. Best time of my like I'm sure


----------



## garysalter

Occasional visitor to sight, and first posting. I add my condolences to the family of Harry Whitelaw. Sailed under Harry as 2nd. Mate and Mate and only have fond and respectful memories. I'm sure it was Harry with me, inspecting bow damage sustained entering Smiths Dry Dock in Middlesbrough. He was giving a rousing rendition of "There's a hole in my bucket" as Superintendent Jones or Smith appeared behind us!
Best wishes Nairn and Malcolm.


----------



## Andy Biegala

GaryJenkins said:


> Hi, I sailed on this vessel (MV Silver Avon) during the name change and painted the S on the funnel and the name Bandama on the bow.
> 
> Gary Jenkins.


Hi Gary

I was second trip cadet and assisted with the paint job!

I joined in Genoa and remember the Company telling me I was to join the SilverAvon. When I got to the airport there was no agent to meet me only a guy from the Bandama. 

We were the last two standing in arrivals before I realised he was due to meet me and they had changed the name, presumably whilst I was in mid flight!


----------



## Malcolm Metcalf

garysalter said:


> Occasional visitor to sight, and first posting. I add my condolences to the family of Harry Whitelaw. Sailed under Harry as 2nd. Mate and Mate and only have fond and respectful memories. I'm sure it was Harry with me, inspecting bow damage sustained entering Smiths Dry Dock in Middlesbrough. He was giving a rousing rendition of "There's a hole in my bucket" as Superintendent Jones or Smith appeared behind us!
> Best wishes Nairn and Malcolm.


Good to hear from you Gary. R U still living around the Tees area. I'm living for the last 40+ years in Vcr. which was the result of sailing on the Silvercove and St Paul's Hospital school of nursing in equal measures  I was in contact with Nairn for a while but lost touch, I believe he was a Bristol Channel Pilot. Sorry to hear about Harry, a good guy for sure.
Take care Malcolm


----------



## Malcolm Metcalf

Hey Gary, good to hear your still up and about LOL I assume you're still in the Teeside area and enjoying life to the full. Do you still have the old life line gun which you had the engineers fashion into a revolver LOL Any way I'm living in Vancouver after sailing for years on the Silvercove sailing in here for lumber to the Eastern Seaboard. I also unfortunately endured the old car carriers ( Silversea and Silverbeach) for years sailing into the Westcoast with the HBS group, Toyota's from Nagoya, man they were hard ships rigging and dismantling car decks every voyage. What didn't kill you etc etc. Mike Smith visited a few years back and the wife and I took him and his Mrs out for dinner.

Take care, really sorry to hear about Harry, one of the good guys for sure
Malcolm


----------



## GaryJenkins

Andy Biegala said:


> Hi Gary
> 
> I was second trip cadet and assisted with the paint job!
> 
> I joined in Genoa and remember the Company telling me I was to join the SilverAvon. When I got to the airport there was no agent to meet me only a guy from the Bandama.
> 
> We were the last two standing in arrivals before I realised he was due to meet me and they had changed the name, presumably whilst I was in mid flight!


Hello Andy, I thought that was you but the surname threw me off. 

The Bandama was probably the nicest ship I was on. Own cabin and we shared an interconnecting bathroom.

Do you have any photos from time?

Regards, Gary


----------



## Kaituo

*Harry*



harrywhitelaw said:


> Its been a while since Harry Whitelaw, my Dad, used this site. I'm posting this on behalf of the family (I'm Lorne, his son, my sister Lois and the rest of our family). He had been in poor health for a while and was admitted to hospital on 16/1/18 where he passed away yesterday afternoon (26/2/18). For what its worth, he still used to get down to the Nautilus pub until September of last year, and was also allowed a daily "tot" even while in hospital causing one or two other patients to be a bit envious!! More importantly he still used to reminisce about his long career at sea, mentioning shipmates, ships, incidents etc. He'll be missed, as he was a character. I'm not to sure how this site works with regard to private messages, but I will try to check it every couple of days, and details of his funeral will be in the Evening Chronicle eventually.


A bit late in responding to your sad news but condolences to you and your families Lorne. Harry was a good friend on board and ashore during my time in Silver Line and later when he was with Gulf Shipping. However always remember the great laughs we had in China and Calcutta in the 1960's(when your Mum's family all came onboard the 'Silverweir' !)...... Great times and I'm sure Harry Whitelaw wont be forgetten any time soon !


----------



## harrywhitelaw

Kaituo said:


> A bit late in responding to your sad news but condolences to you and your families Lorne. Harry was a good friend on board and ashore during my time in Silver Line and later when he was with Gulf Shipping. However always remember the great laughs we had in China and Calcutta in the 1960's(when your Mum's family all came onboard the 'Silverweir' !)...... Great times and I'm sure Harry Whitelaw wont be forgetten any time soon !


On behalf of all my Dad's family, I'd like to thank you and everyone else who posted their condolences and comments with regard to his passing away. He would have appreciated the fact that he was remembered in a positive way after all these years. We held his "wake" at The Pineapple as per his wishes, where he got a really good send off. Thanks again.


----------



## Peter Holden

Like many others, stumbled across this site by accident. Joined Silver Line in 1977 as s deck cadet, leaving in 1982 for a shore career. But, back at sea since 1992 and I’m still going. Must admit I was a complete idiot after a few beers (and still am lol) case in point, stealing a pick up truck in Aruba and smashing it to pieces. I’m pretty rubbish with names but I do recognise quite a few mentioned here.


----------



## borderreiver

Peter Holden said:


> Like many others, stumbled across this site by accident. Joined Silver Line in 1977 as s deck cadet, leaving in 1982 for a shore career. But, back at sea since 1992 and I’m still going. Must admit I was a complete idiot after a few beers (and still am lol) case in point, stealing a pick up truck in Aruba and smashing it to pieces. I’m pretty rubbish with names but I do recognise quite a few mentioned here.


Was that on the algoi.


----------



## Peter Holden

Alice Redfield


----------



## borderreiver

Same ship


----------



## Peter Holden

Erm, no, not the same ship. Algol was the first of the class, followed by the Alice Redfield, Almak, Alvenus and Alvega, although not in that order. Algol suffered the awful fire which resulted in 10 fatalities. I’m not sure if this is correct but I recall been told that the Algol’s central stairwell was not fitted with the automatically closing fire doors that the next four ships were so fitted.


----------



## ChathamChavs

Hello Peter , I agree with you about the fire doors . I was on the Almak at the time (think we were on the same charter as the Algol - Mexican coast , Petrobas or something similar) , and our fire doors certainly worked as we had a lot of "spurious?" fire alarms .When my wife was on board any ship she always went to the bridge every time with her lifejacket when the fire alarm sounded , and said that sometimes she was the only wife to do this .She just reminded me that on the Almak it usually went off when she was in the shower at 5pm ! Sadly , I heard that some people on the Algol ignored the alarm with tragic consequences. 
I think I sailed with you on either the Spey Bridge ( now that is a recipe for disaster !) or the Seto Bridge/Arapaho when you were 3rd Mate ? Keep Well . Roger


----------



## Peter Holden

Hi Roger, Seto Bridge was my first trip at sea, Spey Bridge in 81 as 3rd Mate - joined in Genoa, paid off in Rotterdam. That was a mad trip, Spey had been carrying crude for yonks and then we switched to grain. I remember all the tank cleaning on passage across the Atlantic and no surprise the holds failed inspections on arrival New Orleans. The owner of the tank / hold cleaning company had a brilliant scene where he trawled New Orleans for unemployed (read drug addicts, drunks, homeless) gave them a scraper and a ladder, worked them for 12 hours and then drove to his ‘hotel’ where they paid for food, booze and a bed with the cash he’d given them for their days graft! He also had a shotgun with which he used to try and blast the tank tops from the bottom of the hold. The old man was so taken with the idea he bought two for the ship which he gave me to the 2nd mate to do the same thing ?


----------



## Malcolm Metcalf

*Do I read this correct*

Your first trip to sea was as a 3rd mate ? in charge of a watch ?


----------



## Shipbuilder

I think he means 1st trip to sea as 3rd mate. Earlier posts say he went to sea in 1977!
Bob


----------



## nickwilson89

Am I the last man standing of the pre Dene Shipping take over Silver Line? It seems so, at least on SN. Must be getting old though I feel anything but at 83.
Remember when the balding Michael Renon Duke joined the Silverash as mate in 1953, we apprentices, aged between 17 and 19 thought he was out of the Ark. He was actually only 24! Funny how ones views of the old are so objective. I have been called a Stupid Old C..t by a few young drivers. who object to my style of driving, but we are all entitled to an honest opinion, I guess. Nick


----------



## Peter Holden

To be clear then:
... Seto Bridge was my first trip at sea in 77 as a cadet. Spey Bridge in 81 as 3rd Mate.
Although I was keeping watches on my own (as a cadet) from my 3rd trip onwards. Different standards back then and uncertificated officers were the norm. Quite how I didn’t put the ship aground or hit something I don’t know.


----------



## ChathamChavs

*Spey Bridge*



Peter Holden said:


> Hi Roger, Seto Bridge was my first trip at sea, Spey Bridge in 81 as 3rd Mate - joined in Genoa, paid off in Rotterdam. That was a mad trip, Spey had been carrying crude for yonks and then we switched to grain. I remember all the tank cleaning on passage across the Atlantic and no surprise the holds failed inspections on arrival New Orleans. The owner of the tank / hold cleaning company had a brilliant scene where he trawled New Orleans for unemployed (read drug addicts, drunks, homeless) gave them a scraper and a ladder, worked them for 12 hours and then drove to his ‘hotel’ where they paid for food, booze and a bed with the cash he’d given them for their days graft! He also had a shotgun with which he used to try and blast the tank tops from the bottom of the hold. The old man was so taken with the idea he bought two for the ship which he gave me to the 2nd mate to do the same thing ?


Hello Peter , I am sure I was on that trip - remember the shotguns . Also , I think we all got paid a tank cleaning "bonus" of about $40. Bit of a story around that- hmmmm.I think the old man was Robinson? I joined 7th March 1981 in Fos . If I remember they were trying to discharge coal , but it was like slurry! We went to New Orleans then to Taranto where Chas the mate joined (Bulbous Bow- his CB Handle - as he liked to be called) Great bloke . Brilliant ship even though it was falling apart but always had a good crowd . I paid off in Amsterdam 15th July 1981. Made redundant August 82 , then Maersk on the North Sea anchor handlers until 89 when I came ashore .


----------



## Malcolm Metcalf

Shipbuilder said:


> I think he means 1st trip to sea as 3rd mate. Earlier posts say he went to sea in 1977!
> Bob


Yeah, that makes sense


----------



## Malcolm Metcalf

nickwilson89 said:


> Am I the last man standing of the pre Dene Shipping take over Silver Line? It seems so, at least on SN. Must be getting old though I feel anything but at 83.
> Remember when the balding Michael Renon Duke joined the Silverash as mate in 1953, we apprentices, aged between 17 and 19 thought he was out of the Ark. He was actually only 24! Funny how ones views of the old are so objective. I have been called a Stupid Old C..t by a few young drivers. who object to my style of driving, but we are all entitled to an honest opinion, I guess. Nick



Nick it's a shame they shut down the Super Cargoes luncheon, numbers dwindling there too. I still meet up with Dave Slater / Mike Tinkler once a month for a beer. 

I joined Silver Line in 1959, I believe shortly after the take over. Still remanent of a few Original Silver Line chaps … Bloye for one


----------



## nickwilson89

Hello Malcolm,

Yes, the lunches were my only surviving link with the retirees and others. I have been trying to pass around the sad news of Jack farmer's death last month. I have been in touch with his youngest son a few times but I guess they are not ready for a memorial service/celebration of life. I contacted Ian but had no other email addresses/phone numbers so could not get the news out though there was a small obit in the Vancouver Sun. A really good man and friend.

Re. SilverLine.I know Austin N.Hirst stayed on to the end as did Michael Duke. None of the apps I sailed with did because when we left there were virtually no ships left for newly minted 3/0 to join.

Nick


----------



## Malcolm Metcalf

nickwilson89 said:


> Hello Malcolm,
> 
> Yes, the lunches were my only surviving link with the retirees and others. I have been trying to pass around the sad news of Jack farmer's death last month. I have been in touch with his youngest son a few times but I guess they are not ready for a memorial service/celebration of life. I contacted Ian but had no other email addresses/phone numbers so could not get the news out though there was a small obit in the Vancouver Sun. A really good man and friend.
> 
> Re. SilverLine.I know Austin N.Hirst stayed on to the end as did Michael Duke. None of the apps I sailed with did because when we left there were virtually no ships left for newly minted 3/0 to join.
> 
> Nick



I'm afraid Glen Marsland also moved on, I'm not sure if you new Trevor Morris but his Memorial is 12th October. Jack was one of the best, a fellow Geordie I might add.


I sailed with Austen Hurst, in fact a funny story about Austin he suffered badly with Kidney Stones and on a trip down the westcoast … Vcr ~ Panama he needed to be landed in LA and that was my early chance of command. We spoke about it on the bridge and I recommended him taking as hot a bath as he could manage and try to pass it in the bath LOL any way it worked to perfection, passed thr offending stone. He thanked me immensely but my command had to wait We used to call him Annie, bit of a fuss pot. I also sailed with Duke for a short time


----------



## Erimus

Captain Duke was a real favourite of us Agency lads in the ore ports.

geoff


----------



## litavan

Algol - i was the 3/0 at the time on board when she had the fire, terrible incident and lost a few good mates. You are correct,k the vessel was the first of her class and was not fitted with fire doors. The fire started main deck starboard side and was funneled through the accommodation due main deck door being open at that time. The C/O (think it was Bruce Firth) hit the alarms, thankfully i got out, but only just. Very sad day.

Best Regards to all who know me, Vaughan Williams


----------



## litavan

Hi Chavs, if i recall you were on board with your wife when we visited Corpus Christi, USA ("Spey Bridge"). Night up the road watching a live band in a bar. I had my wife with me at the time. Vaughan


----------



## ChathamChavs

Hi Vaughan , The band was really good and were called Mammas Cooking , and it was at the Holiday Inn . Remember chatting to them during the interval . A man threatened to jump off a bridge on our way in to port and remember Chas the Mate shouting at him that he had just had the deck painted !!Jan says hello and Happy New Year.
Roger


----------



## litavan

Roger - WOW you can even remember the band, i think we are talking about 1980/81 period on the Spey Bridge. Vaughan


----------



## Hygromia1965

Hi everyone. This is Brian Bailey. I joined Silver Line in 1976 as 1/0 on Alva Star. Then I went mate on Silvereagle, Alvega, Alvenus and finally two trips on Alrai before leaving and coming ashore in 1981. Went into cargo and ship inspection then in Saudi, Dubai, Zug (Switzerland), Singapore and finally Manila where I finally retired and now live.

I remember Vaughn (I think on Alva Star and Silvereagle), Norman Evans, Tony Attwood, Howard Heaton, Allan Eden, Mike Wiggins, Bev **** and Andy Hunter.

My memory is fading a bit these days though.

Best regards to all.


----------



## Leylaj

My father sailed on the sigsilver! His name was Rex o’reilly Lyons - id love to know more about the travels. I have lots of photo albums and postcards from his time in the navy.


----------



## Rhondaloo

(Smoke)


litavan said:


> Is there anybody out there who used to sail on the Silver Line ships in the 70's to 80's??
> 
> Would like to have some information on their ships if possible, pictures etc..
> 
> Ex Silver Line myself, any old ship mates still around, please get in touch.
> 
> Vaughan Williams...
> 
> (Ex Fleetwood Nautical College)..


----------



## Rhondaloo

*My.silvermain*

I was a junior engineer on this ship in 1973/74,could you tell me where I could get a photo


----------



## westbound

*Silver cove best ever*

My name Mike Hanley R/O.Worked on Alvega,Silvercove,Alva Sea.
Roughly 1974 to 1982.Living in Galway and retired from Health Service.
Please see Silvercove photos taken in Mourilyan Queensland and Geelong
Victoria


----------



## borderreiver

Hygromia1965 said:


> Hi everyone. This is Brian Bailey. I joined Silver Line in 1976 as 1/0 on Alva Star. Then I went mate on Silvereagle, Alvega, Alvenus and finally two trips on Alrai before leaving and coming ashore in 1981. Went into cargo and ship inspection then in Saudi, Dubai, Zug (Switzerland), Singapore and finally Manila where I finally retired and now live.
> 
> I remember Vaughn (I think on Alva Star and Silvereagle), Norman Evans, Tony Attwood, Howard Heaton, Allan Eden, Mike Wiggins, Bev **** and Andy Hunter.
> 
> My memory is fading a bit these days though.
> 
> Best regards to all.


I relived you on the Alvenus in chile


----------



## martin.littlebury

westbound said:


> My name Mike Hanley R/O.Worked on Alvega,Silvercove,Alva Sea.
> Roughly 1974 to 1982.Living in Galway and retired from Health Service.
> Please see Silvercove photos taken in Mourilyan Queensland and Geelong
> Victoria


I'm sure I remember you, Mike. It must be from the Alvega. I was 4/E at the time. 

I mentioned you - although not by name - in Post 10 of this thread from 2013:-

https://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=35302

Also Post #268 , this thread.


----------



## Malcolm Metcalf

westbound said:


> My name Mike Hanley R/O.Worked on Alvega,Silvercove,Alva Sea.
> Roughly 1974 to 1982.Living in Galway and retired from Health Service.
> Please see Silvercove photos taken in Mourilyan Queensland and Geelong
> Victoria


You might find this interesting. A radio office also on the Silvercove, but a little earlier

http://www.philpott.de/Pdf_book/MV Silvercove (Silverline).pdf


----------



## jim.child

Jim Staines favourite saying. any road.


----------



## ChathamChavs

jim.child said:


> Jim Staines favourite saying. any road.


Sailed with Jim Staines on the Arapaho . True gentleman .


----------



## martin.littlebury

jim.child said:


> Jim Staines favourite saying. any road.


Never sailed with him but sailed with his brother Cyril as my CE a couple of times. Liked him a lot.


----------



## colcur

ChathamChavs said:


> Sailed with Jim Staines on the Arapaho . True gentleman .


One of the best masters, but we had some really great Captains in Silverline/"V" Shipds


----------



## Steve.P

martin.littlebury said:


> jim.child said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Staines favourite saying. any road.
> 
> 
> 
> Never sailed with him but sailed with his brother Cyril as my CE a couple of times. Liked him a lot.
Click to expand...

I sailed with both Jim and Cyril together on the Arapaho. Jim had his wife and daughter with him and as already mentioned, Jim was a true gentleman and a great Old Man. Cyril was my Chief Engineer and there is no way you would think they were brothers! Even though my memories of Cyril were of him being pretty ferocious, I must have impressed as he promoted me to Third Engineer on 29/01/1986. This was followed immediately by a 16000 hour overhaul of one of generator engines. That was my last trip on the Arapaho and went on to do another couple of trips on the Shawnee before getting made redundant once again in June 1987.


----------



## Andy Biegala

Rhondaloo said:


> I was a junior engineer on this ship in 1973/74,could you tell me where I could get a photo


There you go, three of the Silvermain.

I did not sail on her but I have a lot of Silverline ship photos.


----------



## Andy Biegala

westbound said:


> My name Mike Hanley R/O.Worked on Alvega,Silvercove,Alva Sea.
> Roughly 1974 to 1982.Living in Galway and retired from Health Service.
> Please see Silvercove photos taken in Mourilyan Queensland and Geelong
> Victoria



Hello Mike

Andy Biegala here, wonder if you remember me from Silvercove.

I was a first trip cadet. We ran a ships "newspaper" for a while as I had a portable typewriter. You would get the news off the radio and dictate it to me and we would top up with other things such as Ken Noonan (3/O) dirty jokes.

A great ship, my first and for sheer enjoyment never bettered.

Ashore in Nottingham nowadays.


----------



## dennisrobinson53

litavan said:


> Algol - i was the 3/0 at the time on board when she had the fire, terrible incident and lost a few good mates. You are correct,k the vessel was the first of her class and was not fitted with fire doors. The fire started main deck starboard side and was funneled through the accommodation due main deck door being open at that time. The C/O (think it was Bruce Firth) hit the alarms, thankfully i got out, but only just. Very sad day.
> 
> Best Regards to all who know me, Vaughan Williams


Hi, Buzz,
I have not been on the site for some time. Good to see that the site is still active.
I think that I was in the ALMAK when we came through the Canal and Algol was a sad sight anchored in Cristobal anchorage. We had to anchor alongside her for a while which upset the crew somewhat.


----------



## Shipbuilder

I was radio officer in_ Algol_ after standing by the building at Cammell Lairds for three months, then 6 months aboard, lightering off Galveston. After that, went to _Silveravon_ that became _Bandama_, and was there a year, but left in 1979 to join_ RMS St. Helena_, where I remained for 13 years before leaving the sea. My three Silver Line ships:


----------



## Andy Biegala

Hi Bob

Andy Biegala here. We were briefly together on Bandama I was a deck cadet. I went on to do a seven and a half month trip on Algol so I particularly enjoyed your two renderings of Bandama and Algol.

I went to the International Model Boat show last November. Wondered if this was ever an event you went to. If it is on this year would love to see you there. In the midlands somewhere.

Best regards


----------



## dennisrobinson53

Shipbuilder said:


> I was radio officer in_ Algol_ after standing by the building at Cammell Lairds for three months, then 6 months aboard, lightering off Galveston. After that, went to _Silveravon_ that became _Bandama_, and was there a year, but left in 1979 to join_ RMS St. Helena_, where I remained for 13 years before leaving the sea. My three Silver Line ships:


Hi, Bob,

Nice to see you are still going and building models.
Must say I do not remember the radar on the foremast of the Bandama


----------



## Shipbuilder

Hi Dennis,
Yes, Long time ago now. We had two scanners, one on the bridge mast, and the other on the foremast with the transceiver below the mast in th hydraulic winch room. The biggest problem with it was that either one of the derricks or shore cranes would clobber it from time to time and bend the cage up, fouling the scanner. Quite a job to bend it down again. _Bandama_ was my favourite ship in Silver Line and I remember those excursions that a few of us had in Abidjan out to Grand Bassam and Grand Berreby to break the monotony of over a month in the river loading logs, and the insect collection as well!(Jester)
You were relieved by Captain Tuddenham on my final voyage, but I left as I was invited to join the new Cape Mail passenger ship _RMS St. Helena_ that took over from Union-Castle. Everyone advised me not to go, saying it would fizzle out after a few voyages, but I was there 13 years, in both old and new_ St Helenas_ and it still carried on until last year. Dave Webster, _Bandama_ electrician also followed me to the _St Helena_ and he also remained until late 1992. I also remember making the VHF extension speaker to the mate's office and you making the wooden control box! 
Best wishes
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder

Andy,
7 1/2 months on _Algol_, (EEK) It nearly drove me mad doing 6 months, but the main cause was that we were lightering off Houston, taking 55,000 tons a time from VLCCs at Galveston Bar and up to Houston, with one short deep sea voyage once a month to either Philadelphia, Grand Bahama or Mexico. Only got ashore for about three hours in all that time, and even then it was only because of a boiler explosion in Houston, and they shoved us in a creek whilst it was sorted out. No casualties, but it took two weeks to repair. 
We don't bother with the model shows, I am afraid. I specialise in merchant ships (I would, wouldn't I?) and most of them seem to prefer building warships or _Cutty Sarks_! (Jester)
I prefer the obscure or semi-obscure.
Best wishes
Bob


----------



## David Wilcockson

Lovely model of the Amarna, only she had a black hull during my time on her, not sure when it changed from white, but would expect the P & O bean counters were at the back of it.


----------



## Shipbuilder

Thanks,
I was told that the _Amarna_ had a white hull when built, but it was changed to black for economical reasons.
Here is another - the _Memphis_ - 
Bob


----------



## Andy Biegala

Great Picture of Bandama Bob, I am making a guess that was taken in Genoa but I stand to be corrected. do you by any chance have any ship plans of the Bandama/Silveravon?

Here was my Algol Itinerary starting in May 1979 and paying off at Christmas:

Joined Trinidad 
Europort
Batumi (Black seaport in Georgia then part of USSR)
Foss Sur Mer, Mediterranean France
Stockholm
Syros (greek Island for dry docking)
Iran
Japan
Tsingtao China
Brazil
Luanda, Angola
Japan (paid off).

A pretty good chunk of the Globe.

A lot of sea time and I really got on top of my correspondence course work that trip.

You are right about their being a lot of military models at the boat show but there were also some nice "obscure" merchantmen. Your presence as an exhibitor would be a real boost.

I am having a go at a 1:100 scale Silverfalcon using plastic card and other plastic bits. I am a bit of a bodger so don't expect to come near your standard. I previously did a very poor Silvermerlin which has suffered from being kept by my brother and dusted by my wife and finally falling off a shelf to keep it out of the way of dogs I was looking after!!


----------



## Shipbuilder

Hi Andy,
I don't have a full plan of _Bandama,_ but I drew the coloured profile above with reference to an old and faded GA profile that I found onboard, so it is accurate. 
I may have enjoyed _Algol _ more on the voyage that you have just listed, but lightering was awful!
I tend not to exhibit models anywehere these days. Eyes tend to glaze over when anyone sees them, and they rarely get more than a casual glance. Ship model builders tend not to like them at all, whilst collectors can't get enough of them. I guess they are too small for most!
If you are into Facebook, I have a group there called Merchant Ships in Miniature, with over 3,500 members, many of whom are active in the field. Even if you are not into Facebook, you can still view it, as it is "open" - here is the link https://www.facebook.com/groups/1841532386133008/ 
Bob


----------



## Andy Biegala

Thanks, have joined....pending approval!


----------



## Shipbuilder

Welcome Andy - Have just approved you in group - There are all skill levels from just starting to the best.
Bob


----------



## dennisrobinson53

Andy Biegala said:


> Thanks, have joined....pending approval!


Hi, Andy,

I think we must have just missed sailing together.
As Bob mentioned, I was relieved by Norman Tuddenham, I think in Valencia. I had a wonderful time on Bandama. There were several wives on board ( I think I got a rollicking from the office as there were more than officially permitted, but within lifeboat capacity). I did 6 and a half months in her and I think that there were only 42 days at sea in that time. I particularly remember Jean Luis, the stevedore in Abidjan, and the cargo conferences with him and Steve Last, the Mate. That is how I ended up speaking French with a Marseilles accent.
The lobster lunches at the Bhama Plage were also memorable.
Hard work and hard FUN!


----------



## dennisrobinson53

ccurtis1 said:


> Ever come across Gavin Brown in Vancouver. Gavin was mate on the "Arapaho" and I think was a Silver Line Cadet, He married a Canadian girl and migrated to Vancouver, and I last heard he commanded a ferry out of that city.
> Regards


Hi, Gavin did a brief trip with me and then his Father died, and he was repatriated.
The electrician was Pete Errington, who also disappeared to the Vancouver area,

Cheers everyone


----------



## dennisrobinson53

Bill Davies said:


> Do any of you Silver Line men remember Johnny Walker??
> A true gentlrmen.


My first "Captain" when I joined Silverweir in 1964 and he relieved me as Master of the Spey Bridge many years later


----------



## Andy Biegala

dennisrobinson53 said:


> Hi, Andy,
> 
> I think we must have just missed sailing together.
> As Bob mentioned, I was relieved by Norman Tuddenham, I think in Valencia. I had a wonderful time on Bandama. There were several wives on board ( I think I got a rollicking from the office as there were more than officially permitted, but within lifeboat capacity). I did 6 and a half months in her and I think that there were only 42 days at sea in that time. I particularly remember Jean Luis, the stevedore in Abidjan, and the cargo conferences with him and Steve Last, the Mate. That is how I ended up speaking French with a Marseilles accent.
> The lobster lunches at the Bhama Plage were also memorable.
> Hard work and hard FUN!


Hi

I joined Bandama around 4th or 5th March 1978 in Genoa and amazingly did only 3 weeks before being sent back from Abidjan to start Phase 1 college!

I cannot say it was a particularly happy time. I had a bad cold for a big part of the time and my eyes were watering so much I could not see anything. 

Also, I did not seem to get on very well with the deck department with the exception of Captain Tester who I really liked. (the other cadet ended up having a fight with the 3/O so I was not entirely alone in my difficulties). Pity as it had all the makings of being a really good ship with good ports and port time and lots of good experience for a cadet.


----------



## Roger Gerrey

Andy Biegala said:


> Great Picture of Bandama Bob, I am making a guess that was taken in Genoa but I stand to be corrected. do you by any chance have any ship plans of the Bandama/Silveravon?
> 
> Here was my Algol Itinerary starting in May 1979 and paying off at Christmas:
> 
> Joined Trinidad
> Europort
> Batumi (Black seaport in Georgia then part of USSR)
> Foss Sur Mer, Mediterranean France
> Stockholm
> Syros (greek Island for dry docking)
> Iran
> Japan
> Tsingtao China
> Brazil
> Luanda, Angola
> Japan (paid off).
> 
> A pretty good chunk of the Globe.
> 
> A lot of sea time and I really got on top of my correspondence course work that trip.
> 
> You are right about their being a lot of military models at the boat show but there were also some nice "obscure" merchantmen. Your presence as an exhibitor would be a real boost.
> 
> I am having a go at a 1:100 scale Silverfalcon using plastic card and other plastic bits. I am a bit of a bodger so don't expect to come near your standard. I previously did a very poor Silvermerlin which has suffered from being kept by my brother and dusted by my wife and finally falling off a shelf to keep it out of the way of dogs I was looking after!!


Hi Andy after you paid off ,I had joined in Chiba on the 1/9/79.We went to Singapore,Bandaranaike Mashahr,Aden,through the Suez on to Piraeus,Izmit,Libya and then to Genoa.I paid off 13/2 80.
All the best Roger.


----------



## Andy Biegala

Hi Roger

I remember you, was it the Silvercove?

Anyway you seemed to have a typical trip fo the Algol at the time. A working tramp tanker.

I am living in Nottingham nowadays, always happy to keep up with ex silver-liners.


----------



## Malcolm Metcalf

dennisrobinson53 said:


> Hi, Gavin did a brief trip with me and then his Father died, and he was repatriated.
> The electrician was Pete Errington, who also disappeared to the Vancouver area,
> 
> Cheers everyone


I sailed with Silver Line from 1959 until 1972. I then emigrated to Vancouver and settled down after my marriage to a Vancouver girl ( ex St Pauls Hospital ) I had sailed on the Silvercove and left as Ch/Off in "72 in Skida Algeria. The 'Cove had been on long term charter to Seaboard and completed the charter in Skida. Anyway, there are a few ex Silver Line chaps living in Vcr and one of them was Pete Errington and his wife April who I ran into a couple of times in a small town just North on Vcr named Squamish. I believe he was working in the British Columbia Rail maintenance yard. I have not seen him for maybe 20 years.


----------



## Motorman

Richsmith said:


> Hi Niall we sailed together on the Silvercove, I was your 4th Engineer when you were my junior, can you remember when we went ashore in San Fransisco? ;-D


Hello Rich
You have certainly confused me there. We never touched San Francisco on the Cove that I recall, we did on the Main but the 4th on the Silvermain was Paul Bibby unless you relieved him on that coast. The 4th on the Cove was Brian Barry with his wife Susan, were you 5th Eng then? Phil Brierley was C/E, John McKenna as 2/E, Tony McGraw 3/E
Niall


----------



## Dibs 81

Hey, Very very new to this forum business!! I'm here trying to find old ship mates of my dad. He sailed on both the Silvershore and Silverpelerin circa 1970's. He was a cook named Des Llewellyn from Pembrokeshire. Would be great to see if any of his fellow ship mates are about. I've seen pictures of the crew playing football on the frozen port in Canada (don't recall what ship though).
Thanks

Debbie


----------



## geoffu

To do with Silverline, but not an employee. Back in the late 60's, I was finishing my apprenticeship in the design department of the pump drawing office at a firm called Stothert & Pitt of Bath. We received an order for a set of pumps with a liquid handling requirement list filling a foolscap page. If I remember, there was everything from treacle to highly dangerous acids. We sent the list to British Steel and they came back with a special stainless. I did the drawings for the screw pumps which were eventually made and fitted. Because of the volatility of the substances I remember there having to be various leak detection systems employed. I think I've still got a couple of the original drawings stashed away in one of my trunks. Unfortunately I don't know the names of the ships, but they would have been built around 1968/9 time.
Regards,
Geoff.


----------



## chris thompson195

geoffu said:


> To do with Silverline, but not an employee. Back in the late 60's, I was finishing my apprenticeship in the design department of the pump drawing office at a firm called Stothert & Pitt of Bath. We received an order for a set of pumps with a liquid handling requirement list filling a foolscap page. If I remember, there was everything from treacle to highly dangerous acids. We sent the list to British Steel and they came back with a special stainless. I did the drawings for the screw pumps which were eventually made and fitted. Because of the volatility of the substances I remember there having to be various leak detection systems employed. I think I've still got a couple of the original drawings stashed away in one of my trunks. Unfortunately I don't know the names of the ships, but they would have been built around 1968/9 time.
> Regards,
> Geoff.


My guess would be the SilverEid judging by the number of safety systems required, the Eagle and the Osprey were also built around that time as well, so if there were 2 ships it may have been them..


----------



## geoffu

Cheers for that Chris. It's nice putting names to where they went. And at the time I never thought that not many months later I would be sailing across the Indian Ocean on a new one of life's chapters.
Geoff


----------



## Phil Bremner

litavan said:


> Is there anybody out there who used to sail on the Silver Line ships in the 70's to 80's??
> 
> Would like to have some information on their ships if possible, pictures etc..
> 
> Ex Silver Line myself, any old ship mates still around, please get in touch.
> 
> Vaughan Williams...
> 
> (Ex Fleetwood Nautical College)..


Yep - went to Aberdeen Tech College and South Shields Marine Tech from 1976 to 1980 - sailed on Spey Bridge, Arapaho, Alva Sea, finished on the Silverforth as 4th Engineer.


----------



## wayne scott

Bruce Grant said:


> What a great summation of Hank. We sailed together many times and spent much time ashore in San Nicholas, Aruba. The glass eye was regularly left on guard or inserted *** with the remark "how'd you like to wake up and see that looking at you". Charlies Bar in Aruba was the scene of much such hilarity. We lost touch after I took redundancy in 1983.


Hello Bruce  David Lane contacted me about this site just reading through all the messages regarding Alice Redfield
I was in the Cammell laird yard at the building of Alice then sailed on her for several trips with my wife Janesta. Good times remember them well. I keep in touch with David and his wife and last year i met up with Colin Curtis the second eng on alice after Steve Fielder left. I often wonder where everybody is from them times. I too took redundancy and moved over to the offshore oil game on the platforms then over to onshore drilling rigs, left the industry in March this year lst trip was in North Iraq, out to pasture now 
I remember the fire in the control room very vividly and Charlies bar in Aruba, trying to remember
the deck cadets name who we took to the bordello in Curacao for his 21 birthday present LOL.
Good to hear your still around.


----------



## wayne scott

ccurtis1 said:


> Steve Fielder had indeed moved on, and I was his relief. Cannot remember Alan Younger, was he on the deck side? Bob Nielsen was the 3/E, a Geordie lad with a Swedish passport. Dave Lane was relieved by a lad from the west country who came equipped with a note from personnel saying that he would only be doing two months on boardRegards


Morning Colin how's things?


----------



## Ken Wynn

Ian Kemp said:


> I joined Silver line in 1971 and sailed on the Silvershore, Ted Greenway and Albert Trotter were the C/E's, Tuddy was the old man and throw a wobbler when we had two ladies of the night from Biorknhead sail round trip with us from Birkenhead to Nouhadibou to Hartlepool. They were taken ashore on a Saturday morning to court and although Tuddy wanted them to get life sentences they were told by the magistrate to go home.
> Then sailed on the Silvermain with L. Ellison and then Yorkie (don't call me chief) Thompson. Roy Jenkins and Harry Whitelaw where the old men. Tommy Wright (Mate) had a "nervous breakdown" and was landed in Bermuda. Daz Phillips was the C/S.
> Then joined the infamous Binsnes, later Silvertweed, as C/E. During the second voyage from Rotterdam to India whilst taking bunkers in Ceuta had a major damage to the Starboard engine so had to do the rest of the voyage on the one engine. John Tew was Captain, Les Wynn was 2/E, colin McLean Mate, Bill Cowle C/S.
> In between the two voyages of the Tweed sailed on the Osprey, Norman Evans was Captain and Bev **** Mate.
> After the Tweed did a stint on the Eirik, mostly laid up in Rotterdam as no cargo from Poland. Arthur Lowden was Capt, Les Wynn 2/E.
> Then joined Silverdon in Aussie taking over from Yorkie who relieved me about 5 months later as I transferred to Monte Carlo to work in the newbuilding department on the Seto Bridge (Arapaho) and the Bandama and Taabo.
> In 1977 moved to Silver Line London as a Superintendent working with Eddie Hall, Eddie Skinner, Geoff Painter, Bill Anthony, Geoff Axcell and Mike Smith. In 1981 transferred to Navcot in New York to oversee the Axel Johnson Tankers, plus IMI ships. Then moved to LA to work with Sitmar Cruises before they were purchased by Princess, relocated to New York and then finally to V Ships Miami where I retired in 2005.
> Worked with Bruce Firth and Mike Robinson in Miami, also Steve Fielder.
> Too many people to remember all of their names, but recall Mel Crawford, Ronnie Safe, Tommy Kirkpatrick, Alan Smith, Willie Greenfield, Dave Buckland, Wynn Davis, John Knight (works for Princess in LA) Paul Malone, now in Curacao.


Hi just wondered what if anything you might be willing to share that you can recall about 2/E Les Wynn, thanks


----------



## martin.littlebury

wayne scott said:


> ... Alice Redfield
> I was in the Cammell laird yard at the building of Alice then sailed on her for several trips with my wife Janesta ...


I remember you, Wayne, from Algol, Alvega or Alvenus (see Post 268, this thread). Don't exactly remember which because they were all so much alike after so many years. I stood-by Algol & Alvenus at Camell Laird's, sailed on both as 4/E. Don't remember where the Alice was in the building programme but Algol was first, Alvenus last. Maybe we meet at CL but I'm sure it was on a voyage. Hazy memory.

TBH, although I remember your name, it's your wife's name I remember more because it's SO unusual.


----------



## MOHAMED KAMRUL Islam

robbie 1954 said:


> Did 3 trips on the Silverclyde from 1977 onwards. The went onto the Eden Bridge and then the Spey Bridge. Silverclyde was fun and I enjoyed it. The other 2 did not impress.





robbie 1954 said:


> Did 3 trips on the Silverclyde from 1977 onwards. The went onto the Eden Bridge and then the Spey Bridge. Silverclyde was fun and I enjoyed it. The other 2 did not impress.


Dear ex.Sailers of MV Silver Clyde & Spey Bridge, I sailed with this company only short period between 1977 till 1979. Left merchant navy & joined Nuclear Power in the U.K until recently retired. I have many happy memories of all the work mates whom names I could not remember.
Mohamed ISLAM ( ISSY)


----------



## Peter Hewson

Silver Cove. Joined in Kobe (drydock) as 3/E March `74. Remember watching the "aftermath" of the Flixborough Disaster. on Japanese T-V!!. Paid off in Hong Kong, July `74. to go into Part B Seconds, on the promise of a 2nds Job if I got it. I did, but the 2/E position never materialised. went to Silver Eirik for just over a Month. Before leaving for a 2/E Berth in Ellermans. When we where in Australia (Newcastle) the Chief and Old man allowed me to go up to Sydney to see an old shipmate, for the weekend. When I got back they had sent the `Cove to Sydney, Night in the Stella Maris, and back on the train to Sydney Next day!.


----------



## nickwilson89

Good to see there is still a Silver Line group active,but to a very old timer like me, who served his time between 1952 and 1955 on two ships. the Silvertarn, ex Riodene , and the Silverash, it is rather sad none of my contemporaries from those days are still active though I still keep in touch with two ex apprentices, I sailed with, one aged 88 in LA and the other aged 85 in the UK.

Nick


----------



## Malcolm Metcalf

nickwilson89 said:


> Good to see there is still a Silver Line group active,but to a very old timer like me, who served his time between 1952 and 1955 on two ships. the Silvertarn, ex Riodene , and the Silverash, it is rather sad none of my contemporaries from those days are still active though I still keep in touch with two ex apprentices, I sailed with, one aged 88 in LA and the other aged 85 in the UK.
> 
> Nick


Sorry, we don't get to see you much any more with the disbanding of the S/C luncheons. Also sad to see Ian Houghton moved on. Look after your self. Occasionally there's a few of us on the Northshore get together for a luncheon, however, Covid has put an end to that too. Cheers Malcolm


----------



## MOHAMED KAMRUL Islam

litavan said:


> Is there anybody out there who used to sail on the Silver Line ships in the 70's to 80's??
> 
> Would like to have some information on their ships if possible, pictures etc..
> 
> Ex Silver Line myself, any old ship mates still around, please get in touch.
> Dear Vaughan
> I sailed with silver line ( Silver Clyde & Spey Bridge ) during 77 & 78
> & I may have some photos of Spey Bridge when Dry docked in Lisbon
> I think I sailed with you when you were apprentice. If you want I could dig out the photos.
> M. Islam ( Essex, )
> 
> 
> Vaughan Williams...
> 
> (Ex Fleetwood Nautical College)..


----------



## nickwilson89

Malcolm Metcalf said:


> Sorry, we don't get to see you much any more with the disbanding of the S/C luncheons. Also sad to see Ian Houghton moved on. Look after your self. Occasionally there's a few of us on the Northshore get together for a luncheon, however, Covid has put an end to that too. Cheers Malcolm


Good to read your response and to hear there are still remanents of the Old Association still surviving on the North Shore. When things return to normal I shall make an effort to join you if you can keep me advised.

BTW the only old, old Silver Line names that may be familiar to you younger fellows are Austin Hirst, Michael Renon Duke, whom I sailed with on the Silvertarn in 1953-54 and also Ash in 1954-55; also a third mate by the name of Barney (surname) whom I met up with in Port Kembla in 1962 when he was mate.

Nick


----------



## Malcolm Metcalf

nickwilson89 said:


> Good to read your response and to hear there are still remanents of the Old Association still surviving on the North Shore. When things return to normal I shall make an effort to join you if you can keep me advised.
> 
> BTW the only old, old Silver Line names that may be familiar to you younger fellows are Austin Hirst, Michael Renon Duke, whom I sailed with on the Silvertarn in 1953-54 and also Ash in 1954-55; also a third mate by the name of Barney (surname) whom I met up with in Port Kembla in 1962 when he was mate.
> 
> Nick


Yeah I sailed with both Austin ( Annie ) Hirst and Micheal Duke. I was mate with Austin on the 
'Cove. Bad voyage, mutinous Chinese Crew, Austin ordered a gun and kept his cabin door locked, I kept a spike under my pillow. You could hear then trying your door handle in the middle of the night LOL, bad jos. Yeah if this covid things passes over I'll get in tough with you, take care Malcolm, was I ever glad when I left my last ship and headed to Canada.


----------



## nickwilson89

Malcolm Metcalf said:


> Yeah I sailed with both Austin ( Annie ) Hirst and Micheal Duke. I was mate with Austin on the
> 'Cove. Bad voyage, mutinous Chinese Crew, Austin ordered a gun and kept his cabin door locked, I kept a spike under my pillow. You could hear then trying your door handle in the middle of the night LOL, bad jos. Yeah if this covid things passes over I'll get in tough with you, take care Malcolm, was I ever glad when I left my last ship and headed to Canada.


We had the usual bolshy white crews on the Tarn but it was more mouth than actual mutiny. She was the first of Silver Line 's ships to be so crewed, an inheritance from her previous owners, Dene Shipping. Towards the end of my two years on her they replaced the engine room crew with South Shields Arabs, a very pleasant and docile lot. When I went to the Ash I found the regular Silver Line mix. Chinese quartermasters and fitters, Goanese stewards, Malays on deck and Indians in the engine room. A very different life for all on board.

ANH was the only man on the Tarn who could best me at deck tennis (Quoits) and I had a good 25 years on him and very long legs and arms. BTW, why Annie?

Nick


----------



## Hans1990

litavan said:


> Is there anybody out there who used to sail on the Silver Line ships in the 70's to 80's??
> 
> Would like to have some information on their ships if possible, pictures etc..
> 
> Ex Silver Line myself, any old ship mates still around, please get in touch.
> 
> Vaughan Williams...
> 
> (Ex Fleetwood Nautical College)..


----------



## Hans1990

Although I do not know when Shell tankers bought the ship, I sailed as an apprentice engineer from July 1982 until August 1983, on what used to be the Stirling Bridge after its name was changed to Tagelus. Shell Tankers which was based in Rotterdam was the owner and the ship was registered in 's Gravenhage, also known as Den Haag. The Stirling Bridge was an identical sister ship to the Severn Bridge, both of which were built in the early 70s.
They were built by Mitsubishi heavy industries in Hiroshima.


----------



## wayne scott

martin.littlebury said:


> I remember you, Wayne, from Algol, Alvega or Alvenus (see Post 268, this thread). Don't exactly remember which because they were all so much alike after so many years. I stood-by Algol & Alvenus at Camell Laird's, sailed on both as 4/E. Don't remember where the Alice was in the building programme but Algol was first, Alvenus last. Maybe we meet at CL but I'm sure it was on a voyage. Hazy memory.
> 
> TBH, although I remember your name, it's your wife's name I remember more because it's SO unusual.


Hi Martin. Not sure where we met eitheir lol.
Alice was 3 built ( i think)
Email at [email protected] if you want.
C/e was Alfie robinson. 2nd steve fielder. I was 4th. Dave lane lecky. 2mate mike lazenby ( who i met by chance again in Dubai airport 2019 ) bruce the radio officer. Hank otter the chief steward. I was on a tug boat in newfoundland in the 1980s when alice redfield can in the dock where the tug was. I went onboard and looked around terrible state. Engine room was filthy broken machinery everywhere half the lighting not working giant floodlights hanging on bit of rope. Really sad to see her like this.


----------



## Malcolm Metcalf

nickwilson89 said:


> We had the usual bolshy white crews on the Tarn but it was more mouth than actual mutiny. She was the first of Silver Line 's ships to be so crewed, an inheritance from her previous owners, Dene Shipping. Towards the end of my two years on her they replaced the engine room crew with South Shields Arabs, a very pleasant and docile lot. When I went to the Ash I found the regular Silver Line mix. Chinese quartermasters and fitters, Goanese stewards, Malays on deck and Indians in the engine room. A very different life for all on board.
> 
> ANH was the only man on the Tarn who could best me at deck tennis (Quoits) and I had a good 25 years on him and very long legs and arms. BTW, why Annie?
> 
> Nick


Annie because he was always fussing around. Funny enough on the voyage from Vancouver to the Eastern seaboard ( full load of lumber including a full deck cargo)we were passing LA when Austin came on the bridge ( I was C/O ) and told me we might need to divert into LA as he was unable to pass water. I told him to take a really hot bath and try again while he was in the bath, it worked and he thanked me profusely. Austin kept a shotgun in his cabin, a bad bunch of mainland Chinese crew. they badly beat up the Bosun and he was carried off the ship in Newark. On the whole Hurst was a fair Master. I sailed on the 'Cove quite often along with Bloye, nicknamed Tickety, as in, is everything tinkety boo, Then Chivers who of course was from NY and Roy Jenkins, maybe Charlie Forth did a voyage too. We were on charter to Seaboard I believe for 5 years. quit the sea in 1972 and came ashore in Vancouver, best move I ever made LOL


----------



## Andy Biegala

Ken Wynn said:


> Hi just wondered what if anything you might be willing to share that you can recall about 2/E Les Wynn, thanks


Hi

I joined Silveravon (Bandama) in March 1978. I only did three weeks as I was due to start Phase one college.

Les was 2/E on this ship and I remember him very fondly.

I did not particulary enjoy this vessel as the deck department with the exception of the old man were bullies and delighted in making a cadet's life a misery.

Les was friendly with another engineer (Paul Bibby is a name that comes to mind but I could be mistaken). Both of them shared a strong friendship and a close sense of humour and at any time of the day or night you could hear them both chatting and roaring with laughter.

They both realised my misrey and made some efforts to cheer me up which worked and I got through it for the short time I was aboard and I will always be grateful to Les for his short lived friendship to a lowly 2nd trip deck cadet.


----------



## bowen

trevor page said:


> Joined Silvermain at the builders , Uljanic at Pula, March 1970, did a trip out to USA and Japan, then a short time on the Silverosprey then another on the Silvermain. Just loved Japan. Trevor.


I sailed on the Silvermain i did a double header on that run
Ray


----------



## bowen

chris thompson195 said:


> Hi pete,If my memory serves me right you and john cochrane got tatts in Rotterdam while I chickened out,I still dont like pain! chris silverfjord.('72 and '73)


I sailed 72-73 4th /3rd silverfjord ,Peter Jones did you go to Mearsk? STATES TO JAPAN


----------



## bowen

Paul_Bevan said:


> Yes the 3/E was Derek Bell. The C/E was an Indian chap but can't remember his name. The Chief Steward was Welsh if I remember with a Dutch wife. Great boat to have for first trip.


I was 4th at the same time had a good stay in Corpus Christy nearly got married there The RO did


----------



## bowen

seejay said:


> Only just found this website and I haven't laughed so much in ages - reading some of the names that brought back so many memories.
> My first ship was the Fjord - I joined as 4th mate! (from RN) but soon got my 3/O's job as the in***bent (Mark "Lady" Hamilton) didn't quite live up to expectations.
> Big John Tew (Cardiff) was the master, Dave Weaver was C/O, can't remember the
> 2/O's name but he was a Bristol Channel pilot doing some sea-time. Soon afterwards we had two cadets - Eric Deakins (Grimsby) - who now lives in NZ I believe and Jon' Marten-Hale who is now an airline pilot and lives Luton way.
> Angus Mather (Gloucester shed) joined as Eng cadet and the 3 stewards (stoogies) Gordon(Capt's), Barry (Saloon with his bow tie) and "Squeaky" John (Duty mess) kept us amused!
> The C/Eng was a silver haired gent from Liverpool way, and the 2/E I think at that time was the unforgettable Dougie Brown, with his football eyes and who used to go purple when he coughed over his cigarettes! Lecky was Willy Watson (Sleepy) ... Charlie Leong joined later as 3/E and the tall young bearded 4/E had his wife aboard. The Chief Stwd was Andy? - Irishman, always had a joke and a laugh.( I believe he died in a fire aboard one of the "V" ships?) GP white crew - later replaced by Filipinos, and I can remember some other faces but can't put names to them.
> Later I also sailed on the Tweed (Mel Crawford) the Don (Capt Smith - who died on board - tragic), Eagle, Spey Bridge, Erskine Bridge and Arapaho, variously as 3/O and 2/O.
> Enough form me for now - but many other memories - good and bad.. hope some of the names trigger your memories?
> Chris Jones
> (Welsh Wizard No 2 according to Dougie Brown.....No1 was Ray somebody a mad 4/Eng?)


Ray Bowen, Chris Jones Where are you now?


----------



## bowen

whitterd said:


> Chris, The Welsh Wizard was Ray (nobody belonged to that sheep)Bowen. The story that Duggy Brown would tell was that Ray stole a sheep to keep his grass down, when the farmer discovered that Ray had stole the sheep he had to go to court, but his luck held and nobody turned up for the prosecution as a witness, Rays words relating to the incident - "do you know, nobody belonged to that sheep" so he got off. I later heard the story first hand when sailing with Ray on the Silvermain. Regards Dave Whitter.


I am still around Dave where you the RO


----------



## bowen

Roy Costello said:


> Hi Niall
> 
> Do you remember me? We met up in Urmston Manchester
> 
> Roy


I remember you Roy had good times


----------



## bowen

Alron said:


> I was on the Fjord in 1975 as first trip 2nd Electrician under Willie watson , know most of the names especially Dougie Brown who I also sailed with on the Tweed later. Loved that man despite him being a Geordie and me a Mackem!


I was on board at the same time


----------



## chris thompson195

bowen said:


> I sailed 72-73 4th /3rd silverfjord ,Peter Jones did you go to Mearsk? STATES TO JAPAN


I was a first trip J/E in 72 then rejoined in Jan 73 for a further 8 months, Harry Whitelaw was the old man when I paid off along with Les Robertson and a couple of others in Corpus Christi over the labour day weekend, some pics of the Fjord on photoship, she lasted well. Peter Jones it would seem hasn't posted on here for some time, he was a cadet on the fjord in 72.


----------



## Malcolm Metcalf

bowen said:


> Ray Bowen, Chris Jones Where are you now?


The 2/O was Harry Lawson I sailed with him on the 'Sand 1959, from Pill in Somerset, cadet, and yes became a Bristol Channel Pilot. C/O Dave weaver I sailed with when he was 3/O on the 'Cove. Mel Crawford was Master on the Shirogane ( ex fjord I believe ) He was getting pretty close to retirement. Cpt Smith, must be a different chap. The Mike Smith I knew was the Company Super and retired. He did around a world tour, I took him and his wife out for dinner in Vancouver, I sailed with him as a first trip Master on the 'Fell in 1960. Like you, some good some bad, by the time I emigrated to Canada I'd had enough of the seemed like nonstop work on the 'Sea & Beach on the Toyota car run and then my last trip was on the 'Cove in Skikda 1972. I was delayed leaving by an Islamic Council but the last time down the Gangway was a great feeling.


----------



## Bosun's daughter

litavan said:


> Is there anybody out there who used to sail on the Silver Line ships in the 70's to 80's??
> 
> Would like to have some information on their ships if possible, pictures etc..
> 
> Ex Silver Line myself, any old ship mates still around, please get in touch.
> 
> Vaughan Williams...
> 
> (Ex Fleetwood Nautical College)..


_My Dad was with silverline shipping for many years , his name was Thomas Charles Durrant he was mainly callled Bos or Bosun , He passed away oct 2004 i remember Dad being on the Falcon many years ago also the passenger liners from when he was a deck hand , he worked his way up working on freight/cargo/tanker ships .I used to get so excited when Dad was due home from sea it seemed like a life time he was away for , then he be home for just a few weeks then Dad will get the call to join a ship somewhere . if anyone knew my Dad please drop a line be nice to have a chat , 
God bless you all 
Bosun's daughter_


----------



## Ship Doc

Malcolm Frost said:


> *silver line*
> 
> Hi
> I sailed on the Mv SILVER EIRIK in 1976 from europort to gadansk.
> Then on SILVERFORTH from istanbul & left in yokohama again in 1976.
> Does anybody remember chief steward Hank Otter,if so please let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Malcolm Frost.


I was on Silverforth 1971/2 I remember a Henk, who had several fingers missing! Is that the one Malcolm?


----------



## Ship Doc

Malcolm Frost said:


> *For WilliamH*
> 
> Thanks
> Sounds like Hank, he also had a false eye,
> his party pease (rude joke).
> Good boss,never to be crossed.
> Malcolm.


Thats right, he used to put his false eye in his glass when he went to the toilet so nobody would drink his beer.


----------



## MaGregor

Phil Bremner said:


> Yep - went to Aberdeen Tech College and South Shields Marine Tech from 1976 to 1980 - sailed on Spey Bridge, Arapaho, Alva Sea, finished on the Silverforth as 4th Engineer.


Hi Phil, Still about but rarely on this site. Just looking for stuff on the Alva Sea then continued looking. Still in Blair Atholl when at home but working in German wind farms at present. You still in Aberdeen


----------



## Paul Rowe

Rhodri Mawr said:


> One Silver Line ship not yet mentioned - Silverleaf.
> 
> I sailed as RO on her in 1967-68. Joined in Greenwell's Drydock in Sunderland, left in Hull. Voyage was from Sunderland to New Orleans (Destrehan) to load grain for Navlakhi (India). Thereafter, visited karachi, Durban, Cape Town, Montreal, Philadelphia then Hull.
> 
> A very happy ship but the old grey cells are failing a little. The only names I can remember were: Dai Bowen - Master. Mr Sydney - CO, Ian Harrison - 2/O, Dave Fielden - 3/O. Chief STeward was the much mentioned Hank Otter. Mr Dewar - CE. Mr Small - Leckie. One of the deck cadets was Neil (forget his surname) but was from Hull.
> 
> Was sorry to leave that ship. Great voyage.
> 
> RM


Dai Bowen Captain 
? Mate
? 2nd Mate
Dave Fielden 3rd Mate
Neil Nifton Cadet
Paul Rowe Cadet
Can't remember the rest


----------



## Paul Rowe

Rhodri Mawr said:


> *Silverleaf*
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't say about the shaft generator. It is now too far in the past.
> 
> The CO was Bob Sydney but not sure where he hailed from. Your description of Ian Harrison as a "quiet young man" sounds about right. I remember him as very softly spoken.
> 
> The deck cadet I referred to in my original post was Neil Nifton. There were three other deck cadets - Ti Ali from Iraq (but was living in UK). another was named Paul but cannot remember the surname but I can still picture him.
> 
> There were also 2 engineer cadets. One had the surname Carr (cannot remember his first name). The other I have no idea of his name except that he was Welsh.
> 
> Rgds
> RM



Paul Rowe Cadet Me
Ian Carr engineer


----------



## Malcolm M

Paul Rowe said:


> Dai Bowen Captain
> ? Mate
> ? 2nd Mate
> Dave Fielden 3rd Mate
> Neil Nifton Cadet
> Paul Rowe Cadet
> Can't remember the rest


This may interest you it's an account of a voyage of the Silvercove R/O. I sailed at the same time as 2/O. I can verify the authenticity of the report.Certainly a good ship, a good run and a great bunch. Not many wanted to leave but I had my time in fro sitting Masters so I left. The advantage I found after a fairly long stay ( maybe 15 months ) I had qualified for a full tax rebate, very nice and helped out while I studied at college. aNy way here's the report of the entire voyage by R/O Philpotts

MV Silvercove (Silverline) (philpott.de)


----------



## Peter Hewson

Malcolm M said:


> This may interest you it's an account of a voyage of the Silvercove R/O. I sailed at the same time as 2/O. I can verify the authenticity of the report.Certainly a good ship, a good run and a great bunch. Not many wanted to leave but I had my time in fro sitting Masters so I left. The advantage I found after a fairly long stay ( maybe 15 months ) I had qualified for a full tax rebate, very nice and helped out while I studied at college. aNy way here's the report of the entire voyage by R/O Philpotts
> 
> MV Silvercove (Silverline) (philpott.de)


That`s an interesting Viewpoint. I had 3months on `Cove in `74. UBE to Hong-Kong. via Australia and the Philippines as 3Eng; The Capt; sig; is hard to decipher but could be D Hannson?. The C/O and I shared a liking for squash. and he had a "Court" painted in the hold immediately f`ord of the bridge. (light ship) We would go down there and Attempt to play.!. Must have been barmy. it was stinking hot!. But ran off aggression!!. I too left to go do Seconds Part B. On the Promise of a 2/Eng; job (never materialised). That came the following Year on CIty of Ankara.


----------



## Malcolm M

Peter Hewson said:


> That`s an interesting Viewpoint. I had 3months on `Cove in `74. UBE to Hong-Kong. via Australia and the Philippines as 3Eng; The Capt; sig; is hard to decipher but could be D Hannson?. The C/O and I shared a liking for squash. and he had a "Court" painted in the hold immediately f`ord of the bridge. (light ship) We would go down there and Attempt to play.!. Must have been barmy. it was stinking hot!. But ran off aggression!!. I too left to go do Seconds Part B. On the Promise of a 2/Eng; job (never materialised). That came the following Year on CIty of Ankara.
> [/QUOTE
> The IMO was likely the best ship I sailed on. I sailed with Silver Line from 1959 until 1972. The 'Cove as on a long term charter to Seaboard ( 5 years I believe and I sailed on her twice. Once as 2/0 and once as C/O. We ran from the Eastern Seaboard ( Boston ~ Newport Range ) Coal/scrap to Japan and then ballast to Vancouver and load a full load of lumber ( deck load) back to the East Coast USA. Sometimes we just ballasted direct from NY to Vancouver depending on the T/C rate for that size vessel. On my last voy we discharged our Canadian lumber upriver in Albany NY and then loaded grain for Algiers/Skikda in Algeria. That was my last voyage, I emigrated after that to Vancouver. It was also the end of the Seaboard charter. I gotta say she looked first class when I disembarked and Capt Mike Smith Superintendant told me, Malcolm, she looks like a yacht LOL. I felt it was a good way to finish my sea career. I've now lived in Vancouver for 49 years and it's the best move I ever made. The first voyage on the 'Cove saw quite a few chaps marry and settle in Vancouver, engineers and mates. For the most part I usually got stuck on the car carriers the 'Beach and the 'Sea. Once you become used to those car carriers (car deck and grain rigging) they just put you back there again and again. Hard-working ships, Nagoya to US Gulf with Toyotas and or VW Bremen range or British cars Cardiff both up the lakes, as far as Chicago and Duluth. Real nasty in the Wintertime. The hours you worked were incredible. Anyway, all's well that ends well. I lucked out in Vcr married my wife there and fell into good career. LOL


----------



## Peter Hewson

My Grandson`s Last Ship . Cable Innovator, was based between Vancouver and Port Angeles. He absolutely loved it. And was disappointed when they sent him back to Wave Sentinel in Willemstad this time around..
.


----------



## Pevansmonmouth

ccurtis1 said:


> Come on you old Silver Liners. There are lots of people whom we sailed with who are cworth a comment. Cap Ronnie Safe (the only Master serving with the MN who had a certificate to say that he was sane!!!!, his words) C/E Albert Trotter, Cap Don Troop (was he ever sober?) Albert RN the Chief Steward, Tommy Wilson, another chief steward, Billy Graham, no not that Billy Graham, this one an engineer. lets get this up and running


Wow, it’s been 15 years since you posted this message, but my dad was Cardiff Ship Stores, David Evans, we, as a family regularly had trips on the ore carriers in the 69’s & 79’s, we sailed with Ron Safe several times, along with Michael Duke and Capt Jones. 
Small World. 
Paul Evans.


----------



## Malcolm Metcalf

I confess I enjoyed sailing with Silver Line. The company tramped so it seemed like new destinations all the time. The variety of trades and cargoes really stood me in good stead when I went ashore for my deck tickets. I didn't enjoy the car carriers, a lot of work and short port stays. There again the 'Cove suited me perfectly. Each trip into Vancouver we had a good party relationship with a local hospital. The shore people in Vancouver were very hospitable and frequently invited visits to their home. I sailed with Silver Line from 1959 until 1972. 1970 was the time Silver Line was sold to Clarksons who manned their ships with Scottish Ship Management, that bumped the Silverline guys waiting for promotion way down the ladder. Funny thing on the take over Sparks received a telegram just off the Belle Isle Straights which said changes will occur. The Old man was John Kennar, in his 60's and genuinely he thought he would lose his pension he was besides himself. Later Sparks took the telegram again and found out that he's missed the word NO changes will occur LOL The most unusable trip was on the 'Cove when the Chinese crew _mutinied_ coming out of Victoria Canada. The Old man was Roy Jenkins and he immediately got on the VHF and requested the help of the RCMP. That sorted the crew out. A particular bad bunch, mostly the dregs of the boarding house in Hong Kong but with the addition of 4 young main land Chinese, real trouble makers. When Capt Jenkins left he was replaced by Austin Hurst who immediately ordered a shot gun for himself LOL. I slept with my door locked and a steel marlin spike under my pillow. They frequently tried my dood handle. In Newark they destroyed the bosun, carried off to the hospital on a strecher. Eventually they were replaced. Yeah life at sea was different


----------



## oldsalt1

Hi Malcolm, interesting times. I was with Scottish Ship Management during the time in which you say that they took over the manningt of Silver Line. I can't remember that ever happening. Possible that it was Denholms who managed Silver Line at that time.


----------



## Malcolm Metcalf

oldsalt1 said:


> Hi Malcolm, interesting times. I was with Scottish Ship Management during the time in which you say that they took over the manningt of Silver Line. I can't remember that ever happening. Possible that it was Denholms who managed Silver Line at that time.


 look aroun
Silver Line at that time managed their own ships, there own maintenance, chartering, full compliment of engineering Supt. It became popular about the time to have ship manement companies that managed more and more vessels ( likely an accounts concept LOL ) I was on an Ore Carrier at that time ( Aldersgate ? ) The Supt was Captain Mike Smith and we'd sailed together a number of times, so Mike came into the cabin and told me Malcolm the take over means SSM will be at the top of the ladder best have a look around. I know we saw a lot of new ( to us any way ) Masters many poor quaility. I should not say this but they we're not the grade we had been used to. I remained with Silver Line until I swalloed the anchor and went ashore to live in Vancouver, so it worked out very well in the end. Most of the posts are laters than my days. I came ashore in1972


----------



## Lawrie E

I'm pretty sure I knew Mike, at Trinity House, ginger hair and great at PT. could overswing as if he invented it.
Jack Haylett would have been Proud. Mikey , please let's know if you're around.
Loz


----------



## Malcolm Metcalf

I recently had prolonged communications with a chap writing about the history of British car export. He aske for info on the Silver Line car carrier


----------



## Malcolm Metcalf




----------



## vasco

borderreiver said:


> Baby Bruce Firth now retired to France rebuilding a old farm there.


of stolt span/spur fane?


----------



## Brian Luke

PeteCarey said:


> I was with Silverline from December '70 until July '74. My first ship, as a deck boy (GP3), was the Silvershore and we sailed to 'Sept Illes' in Canada for Iron Ore in the form of marbles.
> Other ships were the eagle, falcon, eid and i'll have to look the others up along with dates in my old log book.


I was on that trip too as a Jnr. Eng., When we got back to Newport on the 12th I managed to go and see Sunderland lose 3 -1 at Cardiff.


----------



## Brian Luke

PeteCarey said:


> I was with Silverline from December '70 until July '74. My first ship, as a deck boy (GP3), was the Silvershore and we sailed to 'Sept Illes' in Canada for Iron Ore in the form of marbles.
> Other ships were the eagle, falcon, eid and i'll have to look the others up along with dates in my old log book.


I was on that same trip to 'Sept.Illes'. When we got back to Newport on 12th Dec, I went to see Sunderland lose 3 - 1 at Cardiff City with Taffy the cook.


----------

